# 33 and looking for early/mid 30s buddy



## workingttc

Hi, I am TTC #1, this is my 3rd month, CD 2. Looking for anyone in the same boat or similar. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## anetha

Hi! :wave:

Same here! Haha! TTC #1 - 3rd month - CD2 
A little younger, 31...

:coffee: just hanging around for now... trying to keep my mind off ttc, never thought I would be obsessed, and hate myself for it. Then again, I stopped drinking coffee and smoking (well, I'm doing my best), so I need something !!!

What are you up to?

:hugs:


----------



## workingttc

Hi anetha - that's crazy how similar (except the age of course, but still pretty close)! i never thought i'd be this obsessed either - it's ridiculous, actually. it's just so frustrating to feel like you're doing everything right and not getting any results, you know??! i'm going to try to be more relaxed this month - last month was a pretty stressful month, so i'm hoping that's part of the problem. also trying checking my temps (BBT) this month too...not sure how much that helps. have you tried that?


----------



## anetha

workingttc said:


> Hi anetha - that's crazy how similar (except the age of course, but still pretty close)! i never thought i'd be this obsessed either - it's ridiculous, actually. it's just so frustrating to feel like you're doing everything right and not getting any results, you know??! i'm going to try to be more relaxed this month - last month was a pretty stressful month, so i'm hoping that's part of the problem. also trying checking my temps (BBT) this month too...not sure how much that helps. have you tried that?

Heyyy! I just read on another of your posts how your hubby wanted it to happen "naturally", I am EXACTLY in the same boat. This is crazy!!!!
Yes, I have been temping, but for 2 cycles only. I'm obsessed, but I have learned SO much about my body. I know I ovulate know, and I know my cycles are very regular (I wasn't before I took the pill). It is really worth it.

What has been so stressful? The ttc only or more?
If you're only on cycle#3 you shouldn't be freaked out! You should only start worrying after 6 months of doing EVERYTHING right - ovulation date, BD before O, on the day of O. And then again, some say it can take up to a year. I can't bear the idea, but that's what I'm listening to!


----------



## workingttc

That's great that you are totally regular - my friends who've been successful tell me that's the key to success!! 

I know you're right that it's too early to worry, it's just hard I feel like when your whole life, you're told if you work at something you can do it, but then this is like not like that at all--know what I mean? I think the temp-ing will help me this month because I'm concerned last month that I didn't ov at all (my cycle was only 25 days) and there seems to be know way to know for sure without temping. (Then again, I feel like I really don't know what I'm talking about, since all I know is what I read on line and a lot of that stuff is questionable at best :))

So funny that your hubby is like mine. It's so cool how you can find people in exactly the same situations on-line like this - no idea what people did before the internet!?!

As far as stress, mainly just work stuff--I have a pretty demanding job. Gonna try to do yoga or something to chill me out this month.

Well here's hoping this is a good month for both of us! I think you especially have a good chance - you're regular, you've been temping...should be a positive for you in a few weeks!!


----------



## anetha

Thanks for being so positive! We have been ntnp since july though... and I know that there was a chance I could have conceived at least 3 times. So, I'm hoping that everything will be fine, that i'm just being impatient.

I know what you mean about not being in control for once. It's also freaking me out...
I'm not working right now (I'm a foreigner in the US) - sigh - so ttc obsession is worse. Yoga is great for stress and good sleep. I should go more often actually.

I can't wait for you to take your temps. Do you travel for work? That could upset your cycles. 25 days does not mean you didn't ovulate AT ALL. You really have to go on fertilityfriend.com, sign up and start charting, then we can analyze your chart. DO NOT start thinking negative BEFORE charting :growlmad:
This month you'll find out more about YOU! it's exciting!

:flower:


----------



## workingttc

So encouraging! Thank you. Going to start temping tomorrow (ordered a thermometer online and waiting for it to arrive). Will be so helpful to have some insight - otherwise I feel like it's like this blackbox - no way to know what's going on!! Are you feeling good about this cycle? I feel like that's the one positive for me after getting a BFN--at least you get to start over and there's sort of a renewed sense of hope :) I will try fertility friend too.


----------



## LittleSpud

Hello girls! - I've been TTC for 3 years, its a hard time but we all have to stick with it! - We have to keep going, keep positive (helps to pee positive) :)! - If I can help/support you in anyway then please just say!

Sending all the baby dust in the world to you girlys! I hope we all get somewhere soon and get those sticky beans!

oxo


----------



## workingttc

Thank you, Little Spud! Hopefully we newbies will bring lots of good luck and baby dust to you too!!


----------



## anetha

LittleSpud said:


> Hello girls! - I've been TTC for 3 years, its a hard time but we all have to stick with it! - We have to keep going, keep positive (helps to pee positive) :)! - If I can help/support you in anyway then please just say!
> 
> Sending all the baby dust in the world to you girlys! I hope we all get somewhere soon and get those sticky beans!
> 
> oxo

HI littlespud! Happy you wanna join! Yes! This is the positive group! Hope we can keep it up together, join forces :thumbup:
Last month was hard for me because DH freaked out when I told him I was ovulating. Just a reminde: he's still ntnp (even if he doesn't want to admit it:shrug:). We ended up not BDing at all before or on the day of ovulation. I'm afraid it will happen again, and have a bit of apprehension. I'm still mad at him too... :dohh:
Sex is tricky when it comes to BDing. It's hard to chart and be sexy, if you get what I mean...

littlespud, you've been trying for three years, have you ever taken a break? Tell us more!
:hugs:


----------



## anetha

workingttc said:


> So encouraging! Thank you. Going to start temping tomorrow (ordered a thermometer online and waiting for it to arrive). Will be so helpful to have some insight - otherwise I feel like it's like this blackbox - no way to know what's going on!! Are you feeling good about this cycle? I feel like that's the one positive for me after getting a BFN--at least you get to start over and there's sort of a renewed sense of hope :) I will try fertility friend too.

Hi workingttc! Did you get your thermometer?


----------



## workingttc

hi girls!

anetha, getting thermometer after work tonight. very excited but also a little nervous it will freak out hubby (not sure what DH stands for--can you tell me? i don't know all the lingo yet :)). as i think i mentioned, he tends to reject any type of "trying." so i can totally relate to the refusal to BD when told that you're ov--that would definitely be something my guy would do (if he knew - i haven't been keeping him informed about my ov dates yet, but that may be harder to do once he sees me taking my temp in the morning!). i read you have to do it first thing when you wake up, and that you shouldn't even get out of bed before you do it - is that what you've heard too?

Little Spud, I'd definitely like to hear your story. It's so impressive and inspiring that you're so positive - you're a great model for us!


----------



## anetha

DH = dear husband :flower:

workingttc, yes it will be hard to keep it from DH, but you can always say that it's a way of learning more about your body, your cycles - you feel like your cycles are irregular and you're worried. I don't know... that's what I said. If this doesn't sound like you, you just have to come up with something that leaves out the essential (that this will help pinpoint ovulation and enhance your chances of conception) - without lying entirely. But that makes me wonder: have you ever had a conversation about trying? Or does he also reject talking about it? Is he NTNP (not trying, not preventing)?

If you go on fertilityfriend.com, you will find absolutely everything you need to know about temping (would be too long for me to explain, and you have so much info on that site, including powerpoints!).

The only problem with takign your temperature in the morning is that the beep can wake your DH - depending what your schedules are. Since you're not supposed to get up or move before temping, the beep under the covers is still annoying. If you want to suppress the noise, you can take your temperature vaginally. I should have done that...


----------



## workingttc

ah, "dear husband" - got it. there is so much i don't know about all this!! my DH is on board with trying, and wants to have a kid. his younger bro and wife are having a baby in august (of course got PG right away), so i think that's motivating him. but he just doesn't want it to feel like "trying" i guess. i don't know what his deal is - i just know that if i talk about the "process" too much, he just kind of shuts down the conversation. frustrating - he really is a great guy tho!! 

so your DH is ntnp (this is also new for me - "not trying not preventing")? it definitely sounds similar to what i'm dealing with. my DH seems to just want things to happen magically - even though i'm 33!! anyway, i will check on fertility friend for the instructions on temping. i'll probably just have to tell DH what i'm doing...sigh...hopefully he'll take it in stride :)


----------



## anetha

Same here!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Or should it be :wacko:?
Tell DH, it's for the best! 
My DH is also a great guy! Love him to threads. He's just freaked out. When I say my DH is ntnp, I'm really saying that he doesn't want to "try hard", he wants it to "happen", just like yours. Can't blame them, if I were a guy, I would prefer this too. But, you know what? I'm not a guy, I'm THE WOMAN, and I have decided to chart because it hasn't happened magically (we haven't been using protection since july) - BD (baby dancing = sex) over the weekends and the odd weekday has not worked, lol! Why? Because I always ovulate on a Wednesday or a Thursday (middle of the week is not the best BD time). If I O'd on a Sunday or a Monday, I would probably already be pregnant without really trying. Do you get the irony of this? Regularity is NOT a blessing for me :dohh: 
So this is what I came up with: BD in the morning. We'll see...

Have fun on feritlityfriend!


----------



## EMC0528

Hello lovely ladies!!! I found you!!!


----------



## workingttc

Hi EMC0528 - so glad you found us! 

Anetha - definitely sounds like we are in exactly the same boat on the DH front. In my case, though, we were on vacation for the entire time I was pre-ov and ov last month, so we BD'd every day of that time period. That's kinda why I'm freaking out - I just feel like it should have happened. I know that even if you BD on the day you ov, it's still only like a 15-20% chance, but still...I'm trying to tell myself it's because we were in europe, so the time change/jet lag messed me up...But hard not to be a bit concerned. Anyway, hopefully you guys can make it work so that you BD on the right days - mornings are good!! If you didn't get to on the day you ov'd last month, I'd say there's a good chance for a BFP this month if you do!


----------



## EMC0528

Anetha- I actually heard BD in the morning is better because the sperm count is higher.:thumbup:


----------



## anetha

Yipee EMCO!!!!

Thanks workingttc, I also hope it will be a BFP this month! I'm worried too, but you shouldn't, absolutely should not be worried because it should have happened, after doing it all right. I understand tho, oh how i know how frustrating it is! First temp tomorrow then? :happydance: Haha! You'll have to tell us how DH reacts to all of this. Stay cool!

Anyone else want to join us???
We're the positive group (you can read that two ways :)

:thumbup:


----------



## EMC0528

anetha said:


> Yipee EMCO!!!!
> 
> Thanks workingttc, I also hope it will be a BFP this month! I'm worried too, but you shouldn't, absolutely should not be worried because it should have happened, after doing it all right. I understand tho, oh how i know how frustrating it is! First temp tomorrow then? :happydance: Haha! You'll have to tell us how DH reacts to all of this. Stay cool!
> 
> Anyone else want to join us???
> We're the positive group (you can read that two ways :)
> 
> :thumbup:

workingttc- Anetha is right, you should absolutely not be worried that you did everything just right and it didn't happen. I know how you feel because I've been feeling that way too over the last few months. Especially last month because I used OPK's for the first time, so I knew EXACTLY when the right time was. I guess it's a waiting game. I think we've waited long enough though, this is our month:dance:

It is SO cold in Calgary today. Wish I could be at home practicing my baby making with my hubby. hehe


----------



## workingttc

thanks ladies. took my temp for the first time this morning - dh was in the bathroom, so he didn't know i was doing it, but i think he's taking it in stride (i mentioned last night that i'd bought a thermometer "just to make sure i was ovulating ok and he seemed cool with that...phew :))

anyway...emco528- i cannot imagine how cold it must be in calgary! i live in los angeles and everyone here is whining because it was in the high 40s this morning! (i used to live in vermont, though, so i can remember was real cold is like--definitely makes you want to stay home and BD!!)


----------



## EMC0528

Someone needs to slap me....I am so bored at work so I wandered over all the different boards and found myself in the secondary infertility forum:dohh:. I'm freaking myself out. The story is all the same, concieved super easy their first and now are having problems with their second....some have been trying for YEARS. Of course I think "that's me! I had no trouble with my first, and now have been trying for months." I can't bear the thought of trying for years...seriously, why do I do this to myself.:shrug:

I'm being ridiculous, it will happen right??:wacko:


----------



## EMC0528

Workingttc, are you using fertilityfriend to learn about temping and charting? It seems pretty confusing but I'm thinking I might start.


----------



## workingttc

yes! it will happen! you've done it once, so you definitely can do it again! (but i can imagine how you could easily drive yourself crazy with worry--hang in there!) i just started doing a chart on paper - looked at fertility friend and was pretty confused (i am technologically inept). might try it again, though, when i have a bit more time, maybe tonight. i'll let you know...


----------



## anetha

Hey girls!

I'm going skiing (tahoe) in a week. Yipee! WILL THE SPERM reach the EGG if I jiggle around? :haha:

emco and workingttc! Let's get some positive thinking going:
1. You haven't been trying for more than 6 months yet.
2. Stress is making ttc a miserable journey, why do this to ourselves? We are about to be mothers - sooner or later! Emco, you will be mom to a second child! How exciting is THAT?
3. a friend told me that she BD'd liek crazy before ovulation for 4 months. She only got pregnant that 4th month, and she knew when her ovulation was. 
4. I say, if we try 4 times, and don't succeed the 5th, then we consult. 
Although... you both have to start temping for that!
Paper temping is just as good!
I can answer ALL your questions on temping if you're not goign to use fertilityfriend.
What was your temp workingttc???

Luvs!:hugs:

I was nauseous, lightheaded and very tired two days ago. If it were the tww (two week wait), I would be convincing myself these were symptoms of pregnancy. 
Note to self: I can be lightheaded, nauseous and tired any time of the month, these are not symptoms to be taken seriously (for me).


----------



## workingttc

I love the positivity!! And the list! You are so right. 

Tahoe-awesome! 

I think my temp was 97.5 this morning...seems low, but this is my first day, so nothing to compare it to. Sooo, I will just take it as a good sign :)

Btw, I know EXACTLY what you mean on the symptom thing - it is so easy to convince yourself that tiredness, etc = pregnant. Here's to not doing that for the rest of this month!


----------



## anetha

Ok for the temp! Remember to take your temp at the same time every morning, no exceptions! What day of the cycle is it for you? Your CD?

How about you EMCO?


----------



## workingttc

I'm on the same day as you, I think - CD 7? Will try for the same time - it's only gonna be tough on the weekends, when it's nice to sleep later...are you temping this cycle as well? what was your temp today?


----------



## anetha

workingttc said:


> I'm on the same day as you, I think - CD 7? Will try for the same time - it's only gonna be tough on the weekends, when it's nice to sleep later...are you temping this cycle as well? what was your temp today?

I'm temping, but only the 6 days during my fertile period, just to make sure I'm ovulating on CD15. Will do a few OPKs, but only then. However, this is coming from someone who is regular and has temped for two months already. Over the weekends, I would wake up early, take my temp and go back to sleep. You may regret not doing this later if you can't pinpoint ovulation because of irregular temping. I'm not good at doing anything regularly, but I did it, wanted to know so badly! 
I have to admit I didn't take this seriously three months ago, and kicked myself because my temps were all over the place, and I couldn't read my chart well enough to see a change in temperature...

off to yoga!

Ok, so I just added my fertilityriend ticker, you can click on it to see my last two charts.

editing this... I sound like a freaking military trainer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EMC0528

I totally agree. I get myself all into a tizzy thinking about all this. This is cycle 6 for me, but in all honesty, I was guesstimating at my ovulation timing until last cycle. I'm on cd10 today. Do I need a fancy thermometer to chart or can I just use one I have at home? I expect to ovulate on CD 19, is it too late for me to start temping?

I'm feeling a lot more positive today, I talked to DH last night and he reminded me how hard things have been the last year and a half (hubby laid off, kid brother moved in because things were bad at home), we're in a place now where the stress has all been relieved and we are ready to focus on us...I do believe it is our time now and good things are coming. Thanks for the reality check

Workingttc -How did the temping go??


----------



## EMC0528

meant to also to introduce myself.....I'm Erica :)


----------



## workingttc

I'll defer to anetha on this, but I don't think you need a fancy thermometer - just one that is digital and has a decimal point, no? I got the same temp again today (97.5), and took a digital OPK test that said no LH surge yet. Today is CD 8 for me. The trickiest part is gonna be waking up at the same time this weekend to temp without pissing off DH (as I'll need to set an alarm...ugh...). 

EMC - I think you are so right about being in a better place now. Sounds like you guys had a really tough year - glad things are back on track and you can focus on you!

Anetha - that seems like a good approach for temping/OPKs, now that you know you are regular etc. If I don't get my BFP this month or next, I think I'll likely do the same thing. But definitely want to make sure I know this month when I ovulate. I'm a bit concerned that my luteal phase might be short, since my cycles are so short (approx 25 days for the last 2, and 26 or 27 before that). This way I can find out for sure.

Have a good day to you both!


----------



## anetha

Hi girls!
I'm Nicole!
Erica, I'm glad you are able to look back and say: that was a bad year, now I can move on and be positive. It's so hard to do, we all forget to take some perspective. 
Yes, the thermometer has to have a decimal, and it's easier to do this with a digital thermometer.
workingttc : hang in there! It should only be this month!!! My DH was always pissed off in the beginning, and then I found out how to make the noise a little less loud (putting a finger over the "speaker"!), and I hid under the covers... When I start temping again, he's going to be annoyed, but at least he will get up at a decent hour. Ha!
Don't think too much into the length of your luteal phase just yet, you will know soon enough :)
Good day girls!


----------



## anetha

BY the way Erica, you can start temping now!!! Don't wait though, and use a thermometer that has a decimal. If you know when you ovulate you can even start temping later this week - you just need to be sure that you have 6 temperatures BEFORE ovulation, so that you can find a pattern. If you have more the first time you temp, all the better!
Ok, you're on cycle 6, but let's say that EVERYTHING must be right (ovulation day, BDing) for it to count as a TTC# :thumbup:

Start temping tomorrow morning!


----------



## EMC0528

Awesome, I will start temping tomorrow morning. DH will sleep through it....he sleep through everything. I am sort of excited to start charting actually. Feeling good about this month ladies!:happydance:


----------



## anetha

Yipee!!!!!


----------



## workingttc

Yay!

And I'm Joanna, by the way.


----------



## workingttc

Also, just got on fertility friend...Here's my chart (hope I did it right!!)

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/33d601


----------



## anetha

workingttc said:


> Also, just got on fertility friend...Here's my chart (hope I did it right!!)
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/33d601

Excellent!
I rearranged our bedroom to make it sexier :) - now I hope it's not too obvious :winkwink: to hubby.


----------



## anetha

EMC0528 said:


> Awesome, I will start temping tomorrow morning. DH will sleep through it....he sleep through everything. I am sort of excited to start charting actually. Feeling good about this month ladies!:happydance:

LOL! 
Keeping up the positive attitude! And control over what we can! Getting to know our bodies, ourselves :haha:


----------



## workingttc

Erica, how did the temping go? Did your DH sleep through it? Nicole, did you start your temping yet for this cycle or are you waiting on that?


----------



## EMC0528

Good Day ladies!

How are you guys feeling today? I temped this morning....my temperature was really really low. I hope that's normal. I took it twice to be sure. I don't work fridays so when my alarm woke me up at 6 to take my temperature I was a little grumpy about waking up earlier than I had to, but all was good because I just rolled over and went back to sleep right after.

Nicole-What did you do to your room to make it sexier? lol. Did it recieve any positive feedback from DH? :)

Joanne- Your chart looks good, I will have to start filling mine in today. 

Hope you guys have a great day!


----------



## anetha

Hi!

You can both have look at my chart: just click on my music sheet on the bottom of this page (my "signature").

working ttc , you can do the same now that you're on fertilityfriend:

First you go on to your fertilityfriend page and go into: *Sharing*, then click on *Home Page Setup* where you finally click on *Get Sharing Code/Buttons * - there you will find the "code" you need to create your ticker. The code you have to select and copy is the *bbCode Code*

Now, to insert this code into your homepage: click on *user CP* and you will be in your home page. On the left, select: *Edit Signature* then, got to the bottom of tha page, and paste your "code" into the box, and save!

Good luck!!!:thumbup: You can do this in your own time, no rush, but would be great!


----------



## anetha

Now for my sexy room...: candles, hanging sexy outwear on the doorknob instead of my sweatpants :), THAT'S IT! Duh... I'm working on it though, I have BIIIIIG PLANS! Like: an erotic-abstract painting (how in the world am I going to find that?), a rug, or a sheepskin, more candle holders or plate of floating candles, a silk drape hanging from the ceiling over the bed and over the bright light, lots of red, brown, a little pink (not too much so that my DH doesn't feel like he's in barbie town). Ok, OK, I haven't bought anything yet, but it'll all come into place soon. I'm hoping this week. LOL.
:) feeling fine by the way Erica, thanks for asking!


----------



## workingttc

Here goes nothing - did my signature show up? Hope so - nicole thanks so much for the instructions! 

I love the efforts at sexifying the bedroom. I think we are definitely in need of that ... DH jokes about wanting a bear skin (or sheep skin) rug for just this purpose - but I'm not actually sure he's kidding...Alas I don't think I'm willing to go QUITE that far for mood :) Maybe just some better lighting...It's a cold and rainy weekend here, so hopefully there'll be lots of time to :sex: Hosting a baby shower for a friend, so I'll definitely need something to take my mind of TTC!!

joanna


----------



## workingttc

Btw, my temps have gone up a teeny bit each day (97.55, 97.56, and then today 97.59) but there is no way to put that level of detail in my chart, so I've just rounded them all up to 97.6...do you think that's ok?


----------



## workingttc

ok, i am obviously losing my mind - ignore my last post :dohh: i figured out i CAN put in the extra decimal place. why am i so bad with technology?? sigh...


----------



## anetha

You did it!!!!! 
About the temp thing, I think that was a very reasonable question!


----------



## EMC0528

I agree, it was a reasonable question....I didn't even know that they made thermometers that gave 2 decimal points. Mine only has 1 decimal, should I get a new one? 

Anyway girls, hope you guys have a great night! You both have me brainstorming ways to sexify my bedroom :)


----------



## anetha

EMC0528 said:


> I agree, it was a reasonable question....I didn't even know that they made thermometers that gave 2 decimal points. Mine only has 1 decimal, should I get a new one?
> 
> Anyway girls, hope you guys have a great night! You both have me brainstorming ways to sexify my bedroom :)

Hi girls! No way Erica! One decimal is good enough.
sexy bedrooms, sexy minds, a sexy week to us all!!! :happydance:


----------



## workingttc

yes! got a positive opk this morning...so gearing up for a sexy few days!



https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/33d601/ttc.png


----------



## anetha

workingttc said:


> yes! got a positive opk this morning...so gearing up for a sexy few days!
> 
> Woohooooo!
> Nice signature :winkwink:
> By the way, if you ovulate on CD 12, then that means your luteal phase is 12 days, which is great! You only have to worry if you have less than 10 days in your LP!!!
> This is good news Johanna!
> LUcky bunny... I still have to wait 3 more days to get a OPK+ - now I'm a little nervous!


----------



## workingttc

no need to be nervous!! your cycle is 28 days, no? that's super normal! i'm sure you'll ov on schedule. i hope i'll ov on day 12, cuz you're right, that would definitely alleviate my fears about the luteal phase. keep up posted!!


----------



## emotikalay

hi everyone,

i just joined this website.. so new.. we are TTC for almost a yr already but to no avail. i had tried clomid but i stopped because of the fear that it could have some side effects. im just 30yrs old.. so frustrating that every month we got a negative PT result. my husband is expecting to have our little bun so soon.. but how can we.. if only i have the powers to give it to him instantly, i would have done it long ago..i had my ultrasound and it went well.. whew! im kinda down with all those things that are happening into our lives

but i am still hopefuly anyway.. miracles do happen. ..

BABY DUST to everybody..


----------



## workingttc

Hi emotikalay, and welcome! Sorry to hear about your frustration. You've come to the right place, though! I felt better as soon as I joined - it's just so nice to know that others are going through the same or similar experiences. That's great news about your ultrasound. I'm sure it will happen for you guys soon. Are you on fertility friend? Are you charting?


----------



## anetha

Welcome emotikalay!!!
One year, and every month perfect timing BD with ovulation? I know how hard it is to actually realize that we have no control over when we will get our BFP, and if it will stick, very frustrating. That's why we're all here right? To give each other support and positive nudges!!!
We're here for you, :cry: or :flower: !!!!

Joanna! That's it you're done! You've ovulated then (no more positive OPKs?). I really recommend that you continue using your OPKs this first cycle.


----------



## workingttc

Negative OPK this morning - so I guess that means ovulated yesterday or today? I guess I have to wait for the temps to tell...Nicole - just looked at your chart - your pre-OV temps are so regular - it's going to be so exciting to see the shift! How is DH this month? Are you going to tell him when you OV? Mine has been a TEENY bit more interested in the process, but it's so weird - he'll talk about it for a few minutes and then all of a sudden it's like ok, no more discussing this thank you very much! He is a freak sometimes (but a lovable one :))

So I should keep using the OPKs for the rest of the month? Is that in case something weird happens, like my temps never go up?


----------



## EMC0528

Hey ladies! Welcome Emotikalay:hi:

Yay for ovulation! I'm sending baby dust to you Joanna! It's great your DH is showing a bit more interest. 

Nicole, don't be nervous! the :sex: around ovulation is the best part of ttc:winkwink:!! This is our month!! If even one of us comes away victorious I will be happy. :hugs:

I've been charting for a few days and my temps are all over. I take it at 6:20 every morning and I'm up and down. Not sure what is going on. I usually have a 30-32 day cycle so I'm not expecting ovulation for another few days yet. Started using OPK's today though, I bought the clear blue digital ones this month, waiting for my happy face:)


----------



## EMC0528

trying to get my ticker to work.....


----------



## workingttc

:thumbup::dust:


EMC0528 said:


> Hey ladies! Welcome Emotikalay:hi:
> 
> Yay for ovulation! I'm sending baby dust to you Joanna! It's great your DH is showing a bit more interest.
> 
> Nicole, don't be nervous! the :sex: around ovulation is the best part of ttc:winkwink:!! This is our month!! If even one of us comes away victorious I will be happy. :hugs:
> 
> I've been charting for a few days and my temps are all over. I take it at 6:20 every morning and I'm up and down. Not sure what is going on. I usually have a 30-32 day cycle so I'm not expecting ovulation for another few days yet. Started using OPK's today though, I bought the clear blue digital ones this month, waiting for my happy face:)

Thanks, Erica! I used the clear blue digi OPK for the first time this month and it was awesome - so nice not to be trying to figure out the nuances of tiny little lines!! I think you're going to like using it--it's refreshing to have one thing be certain (or close to certain) in this guessing game. And I totally agree about being happy if even one of us gets a BFP this month! I feel like it's got to happen for one of us--it's just gotta!


----------



## EMC0528

I guess I spoke too soon....I wasn't expecting ovulation yet, but I noticed EWCM this evening and got my smily on the OPK. I guess we'll all be :sex: around the same time lol. 

Joanna-I totally agree the CBdigital was worth the few extra dollars, takes the guess work out totally.


----------



## workingttc

:happydance: Yay!


----------



## anetha

workingttc said:


> Negative OPK this morning - so I guess that means ovulated yesterday or today? I guess I have to wait for the temps to tell...Nicole - just looked at your chart - your pre-OV temps are so regular - it's going to be so exciting to see the shift! How is DH this month? Are you going to tell him when you OV? Mine has been a TEENY bit more interested in the process, but it's so weird - he'll talk about it for a few minutes and then all of a sudden it's like ok, no more discussing this thank you very much! He is a freak sometimes (but a lovable one :))
> 
> So I should keep using the OPKs for the rest of the month? Is that in case something weird happens, like my temps never go up?

Hi Erica, you must have ovulated today! Wait for the temps, you'll probably have a slow rise. As for the OPKs, it's not necessary to do them again, I was just thinking you could do that to be on the safe side.
I am VERY regular, even in my temps, but this is the first time they have been like this: BORING! :haha: 
Ok, now for DH: AMAZING SIMILARITY!!! Last time I tried to talk more than 3 minutes (duh) he said: "Nicole, I can really feel the pressure right now, and I don't want you to become one of those obsessed girls. I want a baby too, but you have to watch how far you drag me into these discussions" - me??? obsessed? :blush: - so I have learned to back off real quick, and to tell him how annoying I still find babies when they scream murder. Makes him feel like I haven't completely lost touch with reality. Haha! 
Anyway, happy happy you guys are talking !!!!:flower:


----------



## anetha

EMC0528 said:


> I've been charting for a few days and my temps are all over. I take it at 6:20 every morning and I'm up and down. Not sure what is going on. I usually have a 30-32 day cycle so I'm not expecting ovulation for another few days yet. Started using OPK's today though, I bought the clear blue digital ones this month, waiting for my happy face:)

Yup, your temps are way all over, I really think you have to invest in a new thermometer, those temps are too wacky. Especially if you got a positive OPK! 
Test until you get a negative though! 
Unless........ you're a party girl, or you get up and roam around BEFORE taking your temperature?

You girls will be in the TWW before me! yipee! I can fend on YOUR symptoms!!!


----------



## workingttc

Erica, I agree with Nicole on the temps. I'm not too familiar with C (being a F girl) but I think those seem like pretty dramatic shifts unless you're getting up before you take your temp or doing it at very diff times each day--best to get a new thermometer probably. V. excited that we'll be in the TWW together! With Nicole not far behind! Woohoo! (It's amazing to me that I still get excited about this even though it's my 3rd month...I think the temp'ing has added a whole new dimension for me...)

Nicole - I laid in bed this morning debating for a full 20 minutes about whether to tell DH that I thought I had OV'd yesterday due to my temp rise...Decided he could not handle that much info, esp since last night I told him about how I thought taking decongestants during the time I was supposed to OV last month had messed us up. He took that in stride, so didn't want to inundate him with more info! Anyway, I guess we just have to be patient with these boys. Luckily we have each other!! :hugs:


----------



## Thistledown

Hello ladies! :flower:

Mind if I join you? I'm 31 and on cycle number 2, TTC our 1st. :flow:


----------



## EMC0528

Good morning Ladies!

Nicole- Thanks for the insight on the temping, I was getting a little frustrated because I couldn't figure out the problem. I agree about the thermometer, I even told my DH that it must be the problem. I set my alarm every morning for 6:20 because that's when I get up for work and I have been diligent about taking my temp before I get up. I just don't understand it. DH and I did share a bottle of wine on the weekend, we usually have our date night at home with wine and take out so we don't have to get a babysitter. Could that be responsible for the first spike? But then what about the second spike? I don't get it. Anyway, I'm just glad I got my pos OPK. I will have to get a new thermometer and try again with the temping. 

Joanna- I'm really excited this month too, I'm feeling more confident about things this month. Even though the temping hasn't worked out very well, I feel more in tune with my body. 

Glad you guys are talking a little more with your DH's about it. My hubby lets me ramble and usually just tunes me out. He doesn't care about any of this stuff, I just tell him when it's time to baby make and he does his part. He was totally uninterested during my entire pregnancy with my son, until the baby was born, then he realized it was real. lol. I really think that they don't get as consumed by it because until the baby is actually here they don't feel it's real. 

Hope you guys have a great day!


----------



## EMC0528

Welcome Thistledown!


----------



## workingttc

Thistledown said:


> Hello ladies! :flower:
> 
> Mind if I join you? I'm 31 and on cycle number 2, TTC our 1st. :flow:

Welcome Thistledown!! We'd love to have you join us. :flower:

Erica, so funny about your DH just letting you ramble on/tuning out - this is exactly how I envision my DH being during a pregnancy (fx'd I'll get to see soon!). It's definitely cool to know more about what's going on with your body and feel more in tune with it - I feel like it allows me to at least *think* I have a bit more control over this crazy process! I think it's the thermo that's responsible for your temps - I drank a couple of glasses of wine on Friday night and my temp on Saturday still didn't spike, so I don't think a share bottle of wine would be enough to do it ... but I'll defer to Nicole's opinion on that, since she's more knowledgeable about the whole temping thing...


----------



## anetha

Welcome thistledown!
Happy you girls are excited, me too! And I will admit that the pressure of keeping you updated has kept me in motivated and happy :hugs:

Joanna: you were absolutely right not to tell your DH you were ovulating. I did that last month and it freaked him out in spite of asking me to tell him when to :sex: - whatever!
Erica, your DH seems to understand that we just need to talk, and then get some action :happydance: - I think you're right about how men don't necessarily feel that it's real until they see the baby. HOw would they, not being pregnant and all :shrug:
Your thermometer is the problem, no doubt about it, your temps can't be that low (especially if drinking alcohol the night before). Your highest isn't even 96 in fahrenheit! Usually temps vary between 96 and 99 in fahrenheit (35.5 to 37 celsius). Unless you're putting your thermometer between your toes, I don't see how this is possible.

Should be ovulating in 2 days, how's the tww for you so far? Haha!


----------



## Thistledown

Thanks for the welcome everyone! :)

Just a thought for you all: I read somewhere that the "instant read" thermometers aren't great for charting. The ones that read in say, 10 seconds, can be off a bit because they don't wait to get a really good constant reading before giving a result. It's fine for telling if you have a fever, but not so good when you're looking for tiny temperature variations.

Accuracy is kind of annoying, too. I have a Celsius BBT thermometer, and it _reads_ to 2 decimal places. But in the specs in the instructions, it says it's only actually _accurate_ to +/- 0.1C (about, 0.2F)... which isn't really as accurate as a BBT thermometer should be! $15 well spent... :dohh:


----------



## EMC0528

Thistledown- Where in Canada are you from?


----------



## emotikalay

hi again everyone..

thanks for welcoming me into this thread. i feel so comforted. thanks. i am actually charting my temp everyday morning and familiarizing my luteal phase. right now, i feel quite nervouse.. been feeling a little discomfort in my left side lower abdomin for almost 2 wks already. i dont know if its a sign that my period is coming or what. i had my last cycle last feb. 5..


----------



## anetha

emotikalay said:


> hi again everyone..
> 
> thanks for welcoming me into this thread. i feel so comforted. thanks. i am actually charting my temp everyday morning and familiarizing my luteal phase. right now, i feel quite nervouse.. been feeling a little discomfort in my left side lower abdomin for almost 2 wks already. i dont know if its a sign that my period is coming or what. i had my last cycle last feb. 5..

HI emotikalay, I don't remember if you gave us any details about your cycle. Could you remind us where you're at? How many DPO? how long are your cycles usually? What DPo do you usually get your period? 
If you've been having pains for two weeks, and you never had this before AF, it may be a sign of pregnancy, but that really depends what part of your cycle you are in?


----------



## emotikalay

HI emotikalay, I don't remember if you gave us any details about your cycle. Could you remind us where you're at? How many DPO? how long are your cycles usually? What DPo do you usually get your period? 
If you've been having pains for two weeks, and you never had this before AF, it may be a sign of pregnancy, but that really depends what part of your cycle you are in?[/QUOTE]

hi anetha. thanks for replying.. my cycle is usually 28-33 days. its usually 15 days after my ovulation. i visited my obgyne week after i felt that little pain. she said that based on my ultrasound, i ovulated during that time. its an off & on pain. my ob said that ill just have to wait for this month if ill have my cycle or not.. i had my cycle last feb. 5. expecting it on march 10-13...


----------



## anetha

Ok! We'll wait with you! Let us know if you feel pregnant or not :)


----------



## Thistledown

EMC0528 said:


> Thistledown- Where in Canada are you from?

I'm from SK.


----------



## workingttc

Hi Emotikalay - that's good news about your ultrasound. Fx'd that the abdominal pain is a sign you are pg! I'm due for my AF around the same time (hopefully it won't come!!) as you [on the 14th], so we can wait it out together!

Nicole - did you get a positive OPK? your ov date is usually CD 14, right?

Erica - any luck getting a new thermometer?

As for me, I'm somewhat confused. My OPK said I ov'd on either CD 11 or CD 12, but my temps only went up by .3 F (yesterday and today) and today is CD 14 and I still have some CM (btw feel SO gross even using that abbreviation!!)...REALLY hoping that I ov'd, but it seems totally unclear to me. Argh...


----------



## EMC0528

Good Morning Ladies!

Hope you are all feeling hopeful today.
Emotikalay and Joanna- I am expecting AF on the 14th as well (around there any way) could be a good sign that we're all waiting for it around the same time... 3's a charm! 
Nicole- I'm sending you baby dust for ovulation tomorrow!

I haven't got my new thermometer yet, I think I will order online, the ones in the store are so expensive. I just bought mine last month when my son was sick, so I don't wanna spend a bunch more money on another one from the store. Did you guys get yours online? 

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## workingttc

So great that we'll be testing around the same time! I got my thermometer at the drug store...it was a generic and said it was a BBT thermometer. I don't think it was more than $10, might have been like $7, and it works well (I think!).


----------



## anetha

Hi girlies!
I should ov tomorrow or the next day. And expecting AF (or should I not?) on the 17th, a little later that you girls.
Erica, I bought my thermometer on amazon, with OPKs and a few pregnancy tests. Works fine! I got the BD basal.
So, let's see, Joanna, you ov on the 12th, I'm almost sure of that (unless your temps plunge), so that makes you at 2 DPO. What you can do to get your red lines on the chart is change the temperature on CD 12 to a lower temp (97.6 or 97.7). Try that. Because usually you need a .4 rise to detect that ov took place, and fertilityfriend doesn't always detect ov well when you don't have a chart history yet.


----------



## EMC0528

anetha said:


> Hi girlies!
> I should ov tomorrow or the next day. And expecting AF (or should I not?) on the 17th, a little later that you girls.
> Erica, I bought my thermometer on amazon, with OPKs and a few pregnancy tests. Works fine! I got the BD basal.
> So, let's see, Joanna, you ov on the 12th, I'm almost sure of that (unless your temps plunge), so that makes you at 2 DPO. What you can do to get your red lines on the chart is change the temperature on CD 12 to a lower temp (97.6 or 97.7). Try that. Because usually you need a .4 rise to detect that ov took place, and fertilityfriend doesn't always detect ov well when you don't have a chart history yet.

Nicole -Thanks I will check there for one. I meant to tell you also, I followed your advice and tested with OPK on Tuesday and no surge was detected. I'm confident I ovulated Monday night, I woke up through the night quite a bit and felt mildly crampy. The cramping and neg opk the next day at least shows I ovulated so even though the temping didn't work out so I'm confident about being 2dpo. I never would have continued with the OPK after I got my positive if you hadn't suggested, so thanks for the recommendation! :)


----------



## anetha

Joanna, I found this interesting...
On peeonastick.com:
5. Should I keep testing once I get a positive OPK? Nah. Once you get a positive you will probably ovulate within the next 12-36 hours. You should be able to confirm this with a temperature rise and/or dry up of cervical mucus (remember, even when you're charting your temps/mucus as accurately as possible, it's still only accurate within +/- 3 days . . . so if you get a positive OPK, and ovulate 36 hours later, and have a thermal shift/mucus dry-up 3 days after that, you may have a discrepancy of 4.5 days between the positive OPK and NFP signs! That's the outside time range, you'll probably see the temp shift/mucus dry-up sooner than that . . . but just letting you know it's possible!)

If you don't see corroborating signs of ovulation within a few days of your positive OPK, you may wish to test again and see if the OPK is still positive. This may mean your body just got "delayed" and is still trying to ovulate. If you are consistently seeing positive OPK's without other signs that ovulation has occurred, you should talk to your dr.


----------



## workingttc

Thanks, Nicole!! I just tried shifting my temp for CD 12 on FF and it didn't do anything so I'll wait and see if it adds crosshairs tomorrow...I've never been so excited to wake up in the morning before!

Erica - I did the same thing on Nicoles advice (tested after positive OPK and got 2 negatives the next 2 days), and feel much more solid about my ov date as a result. We are so lucky to have Nicole on our team!! 

Have a great afternoon (evening) girls!!


----------



## Thistledown

My OH just texted me and asked me "So, did you pee on a stick yet today?" :haha:

I'm supposed to OV on Sunday, and AF is due on the 18th (hoping it'll be further away - been taking B Complex vitamins to lengthen my luteal phase!) . Of course, OH had to go back to work this morning until Monday night. :dohh: At least he'll be home Monday now though, earlier this week we thought he wouldn't be home until late Tuesday.


----------



## anetha

Heyall! It's getting hard to answer everyone!!!!!

Erica, there is a slight chance that you ovulated on Tuesday, since ovulation occurs 12 to 36 h after the surge. 1 or 2 dpo, not a big deal! You're in the TWW!

Thistledown, you'll be ov on Sunday and Dh won't be there? Is that what you're saying?

Joanna, silly me, fertilityfriend gives you lines when you have 3 sustained temperatures after the rise. So maybe tomorrow is the day!
Thanks for the nice words!:hugs:

So, let's recap:
Joanna: 2 DPO, AF on March 14th
erica: 2 DPO, AF on March 14th
Thistledown: should ovulate on Sunday!, AF on March 18th
Emotikalay: Af on march 10-13th
Nicole: should ovulate on thursday, AF on March 17th

Sound right?


----------



## anetha

Positive OPK! Will Ov tomorrow for sure. So so predictable :wacko:
:sex: tonight! I'll be using all my powers!


----------



## workingttc

Yay!! :happydance: So exciting that we're all so close. This tww is going to be WAY better than my last one!


----------



## Thistledown

anetha said:


> Thistledown, you'll be ov on Sunday and Dh won't be there? Is that what you're saying?

Yes, that's it exactly. I've been whining about it in various places so much now, I'm probably not explaining it well anymore. :haha: Unless I OV late, OH's going to miss all my most fertile days this month. My only hope if I'm on time is that his swimmers from yesterday are really sturdy and hang in there for 5 days... or they're Olympic champs and zip up to the egg at super speed on Monday. ;)

Good luck and :dust: to you tonight!


----------



## workingttc

Thistledown said:


> My OH just texted me and asked me "So, did you pee on a stick yet today?" :haha:
> 
> I'm supposed to OV on Sunday, and AF is due on the 18th (hoping it'll be further away - been taking B Complex vitamins to lengthen my luteal phase!) . Of course, OH had to go back to work this morning until Monday night. :dohh: At least he'll be home Monday now though, earlier this week we thought he wouldn't be home until late Tuesday.

PS Thistledown, that is so great that your OH sends you texts like that! I would love if mine took half the interest! Some part of me thinks that he doesn't want to know the efforts I'm making because then if we don't get a BFP, he'll feel like he's failed. Silly, in my view, but very boy-like I think. Ah well...


----------



## Thistledown

Ooh, sounds like OH will be home Monday morning instead of evening now! FXed!


----------



## Thistledown

workingttc, yeah, my OH is a keeper. ;) I try not to talk about TTC tooooo much (I obsess easily about, well, everything *lol*) and to keep it light-hearted as much as possible. I told him when I bought royal jelly, and sent him a web page that _really_ played up the virtues of the stuff. We've been having a lot of fun making light of that now. For example, regarding breast problems: "Plus, there is the unexpected benefit of improved appearance and increased girth. Note: women who already have large breasts don't have an aggravation. Apparently, this action is seen only in women with insufficient breast development." 
Our conversation: Me: "The royal jelly is all knowing. It just knows if you want bigger boobs or not! Want to try some? It could give you bigger boooooobs..." Him: "If I take royal jelly, will it know to give _you_ bigger boobs for _me_?" :haha:


----------



## workingttc

good morning, ladies!! (or good afternoon for some?). how is everyone today? thistledown, i love your story about your convo with your DH--it's so key to have a sense of humor about all of this! he does sound like a keeper :) i'm glad he'll be coming back monday morning - i'll be fx'd that you ov a bit later, but it sounds like the egg will still be there waiting by then! 

so status is:
nicole: ov day today(!)
erica: 3 DPO, right?
thistledown: ov sunday (18th), with DH back on monday
emotikalay: based on AF target, should be a few days dpo, yes?
joanna: 3DPO


----------



## Thistledown

:cloud9::happydance::headspin::wohoo: *OH juggled his schedule, he's coming home tomorrow night!* :wohoo::headspin::happydance::cloud9:



However, my IC OPKs are confusing me now. :dohh: On the 26th I started to see a faint line, it got darker on the 27th, and on the 28th the line was about 1/2 as dark as the control. Since then, they've gone back to being really faint. Can LH level fluctuate before the peak? Or is it possible I had a really fast peak and OVed crazy early? We DID :sex: that day, so I'm not crazy concerned... other than wanting to be able to keep track of things!
Last month I was using FRER OPKs and they got steadily darker, read positive for 2 days, then tapered back off. I was expecting something similar this month, with lots of time to read a positive...


----------



## anetha

:happydance::happydance::happydance: So happy for you!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


Thistledown, I'm using the sticks with control lines and it's not clear either. We absolutely need to buy the clearblue OPK tests (next time?) because it's really confusing. Yesterday I had what seemed like a pos late afternoon (darker test line) then this morning it is fainter. Does that mean I ovulated last night?
Last time I thought I had two days of positives too and this time I'm not even sure I had a real positive :growlmad:
Anyways, that's why I'm happy I'm taking my temps, it really helps to look at many many signs before pinpointing ovulation.

I don't know what to say to your question! You could go on peeonastick.com, there's a lot of info there.


----------



## workingttc

Hi Thistledown - I'm bad at reading the opks, so I got a digi this time, but from your chart temps, it looks to me like you might have ov'd on the 1st. That would still be consistent with getting a positive opk on the 27th, since you can ovulate as late as 36 hours after the positive opk. Plus it's not really that early to ov (CD 12) - that's when I ov'd too (and when i usually do). I'm no expert, but that's my two cents :)


----------



## workingttc

Nicole, just saw your post - I agree that pee on a stick has great info on opks. Also saw some posts on here in the last few days from a girl who just got her BFP and never had a clear pos on the opk. i definitely think if you're not using the digi, temps are the most reliable predictor. i drove myself batty last month trying to figure out my opk strips - pos one day, neg the next, pos the next...very frustrating!!


----------



## Thistledown

Well, Peeonastick says: "... you might see your test darken and then get lighter. It doesn't necessarily mean you missed your surge; some LH (luteinizing hormone) fluctuation is normal, and there are variations in the individual tests as well (some have more or less dye, for instance.)" So I guess I'll keep on peeing on sticks for now. *lol* If I don't detect a proper surge this cycle, I'll think about going back to the FRER tests (they're just so much more expensive :cry:)


----------



## Thistledown

CD12 would just be early for me compared to last month (OVed on CD18).


----------



## workingttc

yes, probably unlikely if you ov'd on the 18th last time, but good to know you bd'd early just in case!!


----------



## EMC0528

Hello Ladies,

Thistledown, I actually lol'd at your story! I don't even know what Royal Jelly is but I thought it was so funny.

Nicole, hope you're busy dtd!! That's the best part of TTC, Have fun!

Joanna, I totally agree about the digi Opk's. Totally worth it. 

I'm bored at work...as usual...and have been looking up baby names online. Wow, what the hell are some people thinking?? I can't believe some of the names out there. Thank goodness Thursday is my last work day of the week, I'm running out of things to do to keep me amused.

Any plans for anyone on the upcoming weekend?


----------



## anetha

:cry:
Dh didn't want to BD yesterday (we didn't talk about ovulation or fertility) - he just wouldn't. This morning it took a lot of will power to get him to BD, and well - I'll leave out the details - but let's say he freaked. He probably knows...
I think I'll have to BD with as much passion outside my fertile period, but it's hard given that that's when I've always been the most into it (yes, even before ttc).

I know we're supposed to be positive, but I can't shake the feeling that my DH is going to take a long time before ttc for reals.

Lucky me, I have you guys!
:flower:


----------



## workingttc

Yes, what is royal jelly? Very curious now...

Nicole, don't be :sad1: you do have us! and remember all it takes is once! my last 2 cycles we BD'd every single day of my fertile period, and NOTHING. as long as you get it in once, somewhere in that multi-day span. did you guys get to BD a few days ago or a couple days ago?

Erica, I am sooo bored at work (maybe why i've posted like 6 times already today!!). Definitely wish my week ended today...


----------



## Thistledown

Royal jelly is the stuff that bees feed to the larva for the 1st few days, and the queen bee all her life. It's considered a super food (like maca) and just supplies a lot of micro nutrients. A bunch of women on an IVF board credit it with producing better quality eggs, and a few managed to TTC naturally with it after IVF failed.  https://forums.fertilitycommunity.c...u-credit-your-bfp-royal-jelly-bee-pollen.html
It's also supposed to increase libido. Dunno if I can credit it to the royal jelly, but I'm definitely more interested this month! :winkwink: Seems like it may be doing good things for the "other big O" too, if ykwim. :blush:



anetha said:


> I think I'll have to BD with as much passion outside my fertile period, but it's hard given that that's when I've always been the most into it (yes, even before ttc)

This is what I've been doing. I'm trying to be the one to initiate BDing more throughout the month, and I'm making more of an effort to get in the mood when OH initiates- unless I'm actually not feeling well or completely exhausted, anyway! OH's has got a good thing going right now! :haha: But, I think it helps a lot to make him realise I do still want him for him, the "payload" just happens to result from it.
Tues was harder for us because OH was really feeling the pressure to preform (thinking Tues and then Mon would be the only possible chances). Last month, I think it helped that he knew there's a fertile period of several days, so he just had to deliver the goods one of those days for there to be a chance. I know that the day of Ov is supposed to be the "best" day to DTD, but I'd rather get it once or twice when it could work, than put too much pressure on OH and not get the deed done at all. And, it seems to work - we BDed every day of the fertile period last month, and had fun doing it. :winkwink: At the start there's always "well, there's still 3 or 4 more days we can DTD" and later on it's "well, we DTD yesterday/day before, so we're covered". Really removes the performance anxiety from any given day, if that makes sense?




EMC0528 said:


> Any plans for anyone on the upcoming weekend?

:sex: Bow-chick-a-wow-wow :sex: :haha:


----------



## anetha

Yeah thistledown, that's true. I'm on the same boat, getting Dh to BD a lot, and have fun. But it seems like he's used to this now and has stopped initiating?!?? 
We dtd morning and night on Tuesday. Then Wednesday, DH was tired from so much BD ing - hmmmm... 
I think I ov last night (Wednesday night), but I can't be sure. Anway, the problem is that we have been "not preventing" since july, and that I want to have at least one month where we BD 4 days in a row, so that we are trying, for real! Not just trying lalala.
Gosh, I see how much I'm asking from DH.

Yay to royal jelly! I'm using preseed, nice too!
LOL for a weekend of BABY DANCING!!! :happydance:

It doesn't help that I'm gong to an interview tomorrow morning... Ahhhhhh, so nervous - no calm - nervouuuuus! Calm - yoga calm. 
I'll be fine.
Weekend= skiing!


----------



## workingttc

Good luck with your interview, Nicole!!

How is everyone else this morning?


----------



## Thistledown

Hope you're interview went well anetha!

I feel _crappy_ today.  Ever since I got up this morning I've been getting this intermittent stabby pain in my stomach. I think it's too high up to be anything useful (like OV) as it's just a few finger widths down from my ribcage. And I've been very slightly nauseous/dizzy since breakfast.


----------



## Thistledown

Well well well, ff gave me dashed cross hairs today! Based on my temps, it thinks I OVed on Wednesday (CD14). I played around with it, and if I change the day I had the one medium dark OPK to a positive reading, it says I OVed on the 12th (CD13). Either way, I have a "good" or "high" score, so that's great (and it means the effort to put in to BD on Tuesday was totally worth it!) Feels a little odd to be possibly 3 or 4 DPO all of a sudden though. *lol* 

Think I'll keep doing the OPKs until Monday just in case. If I don't get a darker one again, then I'll change the darkest OPK reading I got to positive.


----------



## workingttc

Nice! I thought you had ov'd early from your chart! And it cuts your tww short by a few days - awesome! I agree that keeping using the opks is a good idea, just in case tho.


----------



## Thistledown

Keeping on with the OPKs also helps squash the urge to pee on a HPT while it's still ridiculously early. :winkwink:


----------



## anetha

Thistledown said:


> Well well well, ff gave me dashed cross hairs today! Based on my temps, it thinks I OVed on Wednesday (CD14). I played around with it, and if I change the day I had the one medium dark OPK to a positive reading, it says I OVed on the 12th (CD13). Either way, I have a "good" or "high" score, so that's great (and it means the effort to put in to BD on Tuesday was totally worth it!) Feels a little odd to be possibly 3 or 4 DPO all of a sudden though. *lol*
> 
> Think I'll keep doing the OPKs until Monday just in case. If I don't get a darker one again, then I'll change the darkest OPK reading I got to positive.

Hey there!!!
Back from skiing, and I thought I would find a ton of messages, but not much, you girls all "waiting around" then. Ahhh, the tww!
Ok, thistledown, I am almost positively sure you ov on CD13 (tuesday). Your temps were ragged before CD13, true, so it was hard to analyze your chart until you had the most recent temps. It is very clear now!
I had two positives also (see chart), but neither was as dark as last cycle, so I really am depending on having ovulated on CD15 as I usually do although my temp went up that day!
I'm confused, to say the least - and to make things worse, I didn't temp for three days! Argh! I didn't want all my friends to hear the beeping every morning and ask questions...
We'll see what tomorrow's temp is. I would LOVE to have your opinion on my chart tomorrow!!!!!

The interview, blah... looks like my future in the USA is not going to be an easy journey. I taught English in high school in France, and here I'm trying to be a primary school teacher in a French school. Not the easiest thing to do...

Waiting to hear from you!!!!!!!


----------



## anetha

workingttc said:


> Good luck with your interview, Nicole!!
> 
> How is everyone else this morning?

Thanks! Your temp went down on DPO6, that could be implantation, or not... have you thought about it?:wacko:


----------



## Thistledown

How was skiing??

Yeah, I don't have a terribly solid sleeping pattern, and wasn't trying very hard to temp at a particular time before CD13. :blush: Yesterday's drop was confusing me until I did a little research - thinking it was a secondary estrogen surge, especially since my temp went back up today. And if anything the OPKs are getting more negative. Almost snow white yesterday!

I don't know a whole lot about charting yet... is it possible you OVed before the surge ended?


----------



## EMC0528

Good morning Ladies!!

I was away since Friday and have been thinking of you guys all weekend, hoping everyone is doing well!

Nicole- Sorry to hear about the interview and your DH being a bit reluctant. Don't fret, like Joanna said, it only takes once.:hugs:

Joanna- I check bandb all the time at work looking for new posts because I'm always SO bored! 

Thistledown- Thanks for the clarification on the Jelly, lol. 

Hope we all have a great week. Now all we can really do is wait!


----------



## workingttc

Hi girls! Welcome back Nicole and Erica!! 

Nicole, can't wait to see your chart today when you add your temp!! Will keep checking back to see...As far as the interview, hopefully it went better than you thought - those are always so frustrating - it's so hard to know how you've done. Fx'd you'll get the job! (or a BFP to take your mind off it...or both!!)

I have spent WAYYYYY too much time on this site, twoweekwait.com and on FF this weekend. It's truly embarassing. :blush: I think I've search FF's chart gallery for every single chart that might match any variable on mine. Anyway, I had a big temp drop yesterday and then it's back up today. Not sure if it's too early to be implantation or if it was just that 2 nights ago, our house was much colder, so I was colder...Then, yesterday, I had cramps in the morning that got really bad last night - they woke me up. So not sure what that's about. I never get AF cramps, and it seems too early to me for that (even with my short cycles, yesterday was still just 6DPO and I'm not due for AF until 3/14).

Anyway, hope everyone is feeling optimistic - I think this is our month!! :happydance:


----------



## anetha

Welcome back everyone!
I added my temp! But I don't have three consecutive temps! Please, some advice:
- could I have ov after CD15? My temps would have went down after CD16
- Is it possible to ov before the LH surge is over? In that case, should I trust my temps which went up on CD15?

Thistledown: that's funny, I was talking about workingttc's drop at 4 dpo, but you also have a serious drop on 5 dpo (yes, it could be a surge of estrogen, apparently that happens, pregnant or not, and makes your temp drop in the middle of the tww). Still, your temps look so similar now!

workingttc/joanna: symptom spotting! If your cramps woke you up, you can't be imagining them right? What are your other symptoms?

emco/erica: thanks! interview isn't goign to work, but I'm ok with it, I already knew that it would be a shot in the dark.

Am I 5 dpo, or what? :wacko:


----------



## workingttc

Nicole - I think you ov'd either late in the day on CD15 (depending on when you did the OPK - since you can ov 12 hours after a pos OPK) or CD16...Sorry, that's not too helpful...but I do think it's definitely possible that you ov'd on CD15.

I am trying really hard not to symptom spot, but the cramps during the night were honestly not in my head I don't think--otherwise as you say, don't think they would have woken me up. So I guess right now what I have is a temp dip at 6DPO, followed by a temp rise at 7DPO, with cramps during the night b/w 6 and 7DPO. I've looked a bunch on the internet and it doesn't seem like implantation cramps are that common though...so who knows. I just wish this tww would go by faster!!


----------



## anetha

workingttc said:


> Nicole - I think you ov'd either late in the day on CD15 (depending on when you did the OPK - since you can ov 12 hours after a pos OPK) or CD16...Sorry, that's not too helpful...but I do think it's definitely possible that you ov'd on CD15.
> 
> I am trying really hard not to symptom spot, but the cramps during the night were honestly not in my head I don't think--otherwise as you say, don't think they would have woken me up. So I guess right now what I have is a temp dip at 6DPO, followed by a temp rise at 7DPO, with cramps during the night b/w 6 and 7DPO. I've looked a bunch on the internet and it doesn't seem like implantation cramps are that common though...so who knows. I just wish this tww would go by faster!!

Hi Joanna! Thanks for your reply! 
How could I have ovulated on CD15 when my temp went up on that day? :nope: That's what I don't understand!
I really don't think I can trust the opk positives - they were confusing. 
Argh, thanks Joanna, I just don't think I'll ever know.

I guess we'll jsut have to wait with you over the next week! :kiss:


----------



## EMC0528

Nicole, I wish I was better at this temping thing. Hopefully the wait will fly by and you'll have your BFP soon.


----------



## workingttc

anetha said:


> workingttc said:
> 
> 
> Nicole - I think you ov'd either late in the day on CD15 (depending on when you did the OPK - since you can ov 12 hours after a pos OPK) or CD16...Sorry, that's not too helpful...but I do think it's definitely possible that you ov'd on CD15.
> 
> I am trying really hard not to symptom spot, but the cramps during the night were honestly not in my head I don't think--otherwise as you say, don't think they would have woken me up. So I guess right now what I have is a temp dip at 6DPO, followed by a temp rise at 7DPO, with cramps during the night b/w 6 and 7DPO. I've looked a bunch on the internet and it doesn't seem like implantation cramps are that common though...so who knows. I just wish this tww would go by faster!!
> 
> Hi Joanna! Thanks for your reply!
> How could I have ovulated on CD15 when my temp went up on that day? :nope: That's what I don't understand!
> I really don't think I can trust the opk positives - they were confusing.
> Argh, thanks Joanna, I just don't think I'll ever know.
> 
> I guess we'll jsut have to wait with you over the next week! :kiss:Click to expand...

Ah, I see what you're saying. Yes, I don't really trust the non-digi OPKs any more - once you go digi, you'll never go back! I was all over the map on my OPKs last month. I'd go by the temps and say you OV'd CD 14.


----------



## anetha

Joanna, I think I did ov on the CD14, I hope I didn't influence your analysis... Maybe I ovulated late that night...
I changed my fertility analysis from FAM (fertility Awareness Method) to Advanced method (FF's interpretation), and they have me ovulating on the 14th...
Now that I think of it, I had dry CM starting on CD16, so I can't have ovulated after CD16 in any case.

Let's just say I'm 5 DPO and call it a day!!!

I know, symptom spotting is the worst... keep us updated though!
:happydance:


----------



## workingttc

Sounds like you've got it sorted out. I agree with the CD14 conclusion (Because I am sooo knowledgeable about this. Riiiiight. :winkwink: )

Anyhooo, I am banning myself from this site or FF until at least 5 pm today. I have to cut myself off. I just adjusted my temp on FF for 2/27 because I took it about a half hour early that day (didn't realize this could make a difference) and now it has me OV'ing on CD11, which makes me 8DPO today. Totally confused. Ah well.

Have a good day ladies...


----------



## anetha

workingttc said:


> Sounds like you've got it sorted out. I agree with the CD14 conclusion (Because I am sooo knowledgeable about this. Riiiiight. :winkwink: )
> 
> Anyhooo, I am banning myself from this site or FF until at least 5 pm today. I have to cut myself off. I just adjusted my temp on FF for 2/27 because I took it about a half hour early that day (didn't realize this could make a difference) and now it has me OV'ing on CD11, which makes me 8DPO today. Totally confused. Ah well.
> 
> Have a good day ladies...

Hey Joanna! You're still here! go! Get busy!!! 
I can see Erica too :haha:
talk soon :hugs:


----------



## EMC0528

Joanna, looks like Nicole busted us Lol. I am here way too often! 

Signing of for the day ladies.....well, maybe:blush:

Have a good one, talk tomorrow.:flower:


----------



## EMC0528

Good Morning Girls!

Hope everyone is feeling good today. How is everyone doing in the TWW. Mine is going by quite quickly. I was wondering when everyone planned to test? I think I will wait till AF is late. Last month I had a POAS problem....I was testing every day, this month I am trying to be less crazy about it. If I have a reason to test I will. 

What you guys think?


----------



## workingttc

Good morning!

I am embarassed to say I poas'd this morning :blush:...Bought a bunch at the dollar store, so once FF moved my ov date back (I'm now 9DPO), I figured why not...Ridiculous, I know!! It wasn't as upsetting to get the BFN though as it was last month and the month before, maybe because I can tell myself it's still too early...Or maybe I'm just feeling better about this tww...Not sure.

Anyway, I'd say if you can hold out, you should, but if you can't, why not test, as long as it doesn't get you down if it's an early BFN :hugs:


----------



## EMC0528

workingttc said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I am embarassed to say I poas'd this morning :blush:...Bought a bunch at the dollar store, so once FF moved my ov date back (I'm now 9DPO), I figured why not...Ridiculous, I know!! It wasn't as upsetting to get the BFN though as it was last month and the month before, maybe because I can tell myself it's still too early...Or maybe I'm just feeling better about this tww...Not sure.
> 
> Anyway, I'd say if you can hold out, you should, but if you can't, why not test, as long as it doesn't get you down if it's an early BFN :hugs:

Joanna I'm sorry you didn't get your BFP, but I must admit I giggled a little when I read that you poas this morning because I talked myself out of it too! Take it with a grain of salt, it's still super early for us!:hugs:

I was thinking of trying to find some dollar store cheapies. I have one CB digital in my night stand that I'm saving for when I really have reason to use it. If I can wait that long!:)


----------



## workingttc

I know :) I'm honestly fine with it. Btw, I've heard the CB digis show up pos a lot later than the non-digis, so definitely wait on that one (lots of stories on here about girls with BFPs on even cheap tests before the digis show up). I highly recommend the dollar store ones--they're the only brand I can find her (in the US) that actually tells you on the package what level they test (25 miu). Very impressed with you for holding out!! :thumbup: What DPO are you?


----------



## EMC0528

I'm 8dpo. I'm expecting AF around the 14. Usually I spot a day or two before very lightly so I will likely test on the 14th if I haven't had any spotting to indicate AF is coming. 

I've looked in some dollar stores here and can't find any tests. I searched online to see what Canadian dollar stores may carry them and I found one store I'll pop into and see what I can find. If I get some cheapies I'll probably lose my resolve for waiting. I'm cheap and I don't want to use up the expensive ones lol.


----------



## workingttc

Good morning girls. How are you today? I'm definitely in a bit of a funk because my temp dropped again today (from 98.4 down to 98.0) - this is the 2nd time - the first was a 7 DPO (or maybe it's 6--my O day keeps changing) and now at 10 DPO (possibly 9). I feel like this has to mean AF is coming, but it would be pretty early, as I'm only CD 21 (usual cycles are 25-27 days). From what I've read, though, your LP doesn't generally change that much, so if you OV early, it's totally possible for AF to feel like it's early but really be on time LP-wise.

Anyway, I'm rambling here. Basically, trying to tell myself that I'm still not below the coverline, still no spotting or anything to indicate AF has arrived, and I've seen PG charts with 2 dips, even at this late in the cycle, so maybe I'm ok??

Thanks for listening :blush:


----------



## EMC0528

Good Morning!

Joanna- I'm not totally sure about the explanation for the temperature shift. It does seem a bit early for your AF to come. You aren't out of the running until it does!!:thumbup:

The hardest part of this process is trying to figure out what's happening with our bodies. For me, I hate not having control over it!! Try not to think about it too much (ha! ya right). :hugs:


----------



## workingttc

Thanks, Erica! :hugs: Trying to tell myself that...It is sooo frustrating not knowing what's going on. I have to stop obsessing!


----------



## EMC0528

I totally understand. I don't know why, but this month the TWW has gone by so fast for me. I haven't really been symptom spotting or anything. I guess it's because I got my hopes up so high last month and I just can't do that to myself again. I have a great weekend planned to help keep my mind of the wait. My hubby and I have a date night out planned:happydance:So excited because it's been a while, and we're having my nephew over for a sleepover and game night which my little guy will LOVE and also a family supper. Strategic planning on my part to keep me feeling happy and relaxed:blush: At least this way if I start to have AF symptoms I'll have a hot bath and a maybe shed a few :cry: but I'll at least have something to look forward to in the evenings.


----------



## workingttc

That sounds lovely! Making plans to take your mind off all this is definitely the ticket. I think my problem is I sit in front of a computer all day, and right now I'm not super busy at work, so there's just way too much time to over-analyze. Luckily, I've been trying to avoid "symptom" spotting (since I'm pretty sure that I really can't be having "symptoms" until at the very least after implantation, and really, more likely, after a positive test). It's really the temp-ing that's making me crazy this time...it gives me something to do on fertility friend because I look at other charts to see if they have the same temp pattern...May have to bag it next month!

How old is your little one?


----------



## EMC0528

I'm slow at work too! I'm glad you are as well so that I have someone to chat with:winkwink:

I think the fact that thermometer didn't work probably wasn't a bad thing for me. I still used the opk and felt confident when I o'd because of that and my CM. After my disappointment last month, I needed less of a focus on it this month and temping may have been a bit too much. That is part of the reason I haven't replaced it yet. I keep putting it off and telling myself if it doesn't happen this month maybe I'll resume temping next time, but honestly this has been the most relaxed I've been yet and I'm glad for it.

My son Dominic is 3 years old. He'll be 4 April 16. If something were to happen and I wasn't able to have more kids, he would be more than enough for me. He is my little sweet pea:flow:

I'm not sure if we'll have more after this one. I would love 3 or 4 kids but my DH is unsure because kids are so expensive and he grew up poor and doesn't ever want to worry about struggling to give them what they need. I have a feeling he will change his mind, he wants this baby SO bad, when his baby fever kicks in again he'll be wanting 3. :winkwink:

How many children do you want? How long have you been married?


----------



## workingttc

Hi! My husband and I just got married, actually, last December (so started ttc right after the wedding). We were a bit late to the marriage party (he's 35 and I'm 33) but I feel so lucky we finally found each other! Do wish we could have a bit more time before we had to worry about ttc, but given that we want more than one, probably best to start now.

Dominic sounds like he is at the best age! Must be so nice to have him to distract you from this madness! I know I'd be happy with just one, but I think we're going to try for 2...we'll see how long this round takes! DH would love to have 3 or 4 - a "team" as he puts it - but I'm pretty reluctant to do that because ideally I'd like to have a gap like you have between babies, so the oldest gets some time with just us (can you tell I'm an oldest child? ;)). If we are trying to have 3 or 4, seems like they'd have to be pretty close in age.

Oh, and I think I agree with you on the temp'ing. If I hadn't done it, I think I'd still be confident I ov'd, and I wouldnt be in a total funk today before AF has even arrived!! Sometimes a little knowledge is worse than none at all!


----------



## anetha

:hi: GIRLS!!!

I posted an answer yesterday and it didn't appear! Maybe I didn't have any battery left at the time? :shrug:
Anyhow, I'm so glad you guys are remaining positive and cool. Makes me feel all the more relaxed. I agree with not symptom spotting before 10 dpo, still, I'm having a hard time myself... 
Joanna, I wouldn't worry about your temp dip at all. It doesn't mean you're pregnant, it doesn't mean you're not.
I agree with the temping now! I tried to temp less because I wanted to be more relaxed. Well, I was so relaxed that I didn't take my temps after O and now I don't know if I'm 5 or 7 dpo :dohh:, although it seems pretty clear I ovulated. 
Yesterday I went to a dancing class and had one cigarette that night. Wooo... taking big risks here!!! So WHAT? I haven't even implanted yet right? 

Here's to girls and ttc in a relaxed state \\:D/


----------



## workingttc

Hi Nicole! Dancing class sounds like so much fun - what kind? 

Thank you both for helping me stay positive - I am feeling sooo much better than when I first woke up this morning! I still think that this is our month, and if it's not, I know we're all well-adjusted and cool enough to be ok! 

Fx'd for a BFP for at least one of us though! I'm terrible at math (I'm a lawyer, which is what people who can't do math and science do :)), but I think the probability on that has to be pretty good!


----------



## EMC0528

Nicole! I missed you. I wondered why we hadn't heard from you yesterday. Glad your back:hugs:

I definitely think our odds are good this month girls. We have about a 20% chance right? so 1 in 5....well there were 5 ladies posting in this thread this month so 1 of us is bound to get our BFP. :happydance:

Nicole- about your cigarette, I plan to have a glass or two of wine on my hot date with DH this weekend if I don't have a BFP of course. Looks like we're both whooping it up!

I'm so bored at work I am literally checking this site every 20-30 min:dohh: Sorry for the over-posting today....I literally have run out of other things to do:blush:


----------



## anetha

Good to hear from you!!!! 

Food for thought: https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm
Well, apparently, we shouldn't count on sperm living 5 days (duhhhh) and the O sticking around more than 12 hours. 
Funny that this makes me feel better!

Yes, 1 of us has got to get a BFP!!! :happydance:

Missed you two/too!


----------



## anetha

Ok, so here goes... I have had pressure in my lower abdomen, on and off, since Sunday. Sunday I thought it may be the rich food, last night, I thought it might be constipation, but it's fairly constant. 
I'm not whooping right now (only 5dpo) but if I write this down here, I'll be able to come back over these symptoms and say: this can happen without being pregnant, and it will be that easier to not symptom spot next cycle. That's my approach... 
For example, I know that breast tenderness is definitely not a sign for me since they are always (at least 6 last cycles...) tender and fuller from O to AF!!!
:blush: I'm not crazy girls... just facts, that may or may not be linked to pregnancy.

Now I feel silly...:blush:

Oh yeah! Dancing class is ZUMBA!!!


----------



## EMC0528

Don't feel silly!! I think it's totally natural to try and pay attention to whats happening with your body considering we're hoping and praying for it to tell us something. The last 6 months I have felt an array of "symptoms" which have proved to amount to nothing. This month I actually don't really feel much of anything, no odd cramping, breast tenderness etc. but even if I did, I would try not to place much hope on it because like you, I have taken sort of a mental inventory of them in previous months and know that they can happen when pregnant or not pregnant. 

About the "whooping" thing, I just meant look at us both...you having a cigarette and me having wine.....what rebels!!\\:D/


----------



## workingttc

I agree! I think it's so key to at least pay attention and keep track of what you're feeling, at the very least so you can rule it out as a "symptom" next time if you don't get your bfp. For example, two months ago I had a raging horrific headache 2 days before AF came -- now I know that for me, a headache is never going to be a PG sign (no idea if anyone said it was, but you get what I'm saying here). The annoying part to me is that one month you can have a ton of symptoms (like me 2 months ago) and the next no symptoms (last month for me) and then still get AF both months!!

Anyway, I'm basically just dealing with feeling full/vague abdominal pressure and discomfort/gassy (I know, I am gross, tmi) for the last few days. But as Nicole points out, that kinda stuff can be from food, and all sorts of other causes (including PMS!!) so not reading into it. The only "symptom" that really threw me for a loop was the pain that woke me up on the night b/w 6 and 7 DPO. I've come to believe that might have been food related too though. But it was weird and definitely annoying nonetheless.

Sigh...Back to pretending to do my work for another half hour or so...


----------



## EMC0528

I am intrigued about this pregnancy plan that Nicole posted. If this month doesn't work out for me, I might actually give it a go.


----------



## workingttc

I've heard lots of good things about it on here...


----------



## anetha

You guys are the best!!! :hugs:

The rebel group is born! 
Sooo, Joanna, what bad things have YOU done??? :happydance:


----------



## workingttc

LOL. I've been drinking--lightly, I swear!--throughout this process. Just stopped a couple nights ago. Until then, figured a glass or two of wine wouldn't hurt!! 

Good night ladies


----------



## EMC0528

Good Morning Girls!

Hope everyone is feeling good today! I work Mon-Thurs which makes today my last work day. Yipee! Can't wait to start the weekend. Been putting off yoga all week, figure it's time to get to it tonight.

Anyone else have plans?

Have a great day!


----------



## workingttc

Good morning! Erica, so jealous of your 4 day work week! I've got my sister coming into town this weekend, so main plans are to hang out with her. Should be fun and help me take my mind off ttc. I'm feeling better this morning because my temp went back up...Not sure what to make of that, but have decided to view it as positive :shrug: 

Have a great day, ladies!


----------



## EMC0528

Yes my 4 day week is awesome. I do aggregate testing so the winter is our slow time and usually end up working partial days too, but then come spring/summer it gets crazy around here and I'm usually doing mon-thurs and saturdays. With the fluctuation in my hours thank god for being on salary! The winter here this year has been particularily long and cold so although I've been bored I get to leave early and spend more time at home with Dom. Can't complain I guess. 

Hanging out with your sister sounds great. My sister and I are quite close but between us both working and her 3 kids doing this and that and my son doing his stuff we find it hard to spend time together like we used to. How we would both love to have a weekend together! Does your sister know your TTC?

Glad you're feeling positive about your temps. Good things are coming Joanna, I can feel it!!


----------



## workingttc

Aren't sisters the best?! Yes, we are close. But she's in med school right now, so she's super super busy all the time. I haven't told her we're ttc yet, but most likely will this visit. She actually worked in an obgyn office before starting school, so she's got lots of useful knowledge!

Definitely nice to have a somewhat flexible schedule in the slow times - there's nothing worse than being stuck at with nothing to do! Glad you can go home and be with Dominic! That's rough about the winter. I lived in Vermont during college and I remember thinking, in particular one year when it snowed on Easter in April, that the winter was never going to end! But the cold is good for getting cozy and BD'ing!!


----------



## anetha

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
How many days before AF is due for both of you?
I can't waiiit!

Ok, book club tonight with some friends... will be drinking, but not too much. Or maybe I should not drink and get them used to the idea? Hummmm...

So, I don't know what the hell is going on, I have had cramps and backache last night, and today slight twinges. Making me crazy! however, I strongly believe - let's say 69% that it is gas/constipation/irritation from starting work again (substituting all week, here and there, non stop). Also, tmi... I have a yeast infection - first time in a year. When I took the BCP I had this every SINGLE month, it was awful. Since I stopped the BCP I have felt liberated. Sorry, truly tmi... 

Joanna, happy your temp went up!

No plans for this weekend yet! Not as far along as you guys in my tww so I'm not going to want to POAS over the we.

Good to hear from you!
Erica :winkwink: I see you're answering the same questions as me in the TWW.


----------



## workingttc

Mine is *supposed* to be due on 3/14, which would be the 25 day cycle I've had for the last 3 month. BUT, I don't know how long my LP is, or if I ov'd early this month, so I suppose it could come any time now...No clue...:shrug:

Anyhoo...book club sounds like fun! i was in one until the beginning of last year but we basically disbanded because everyone had kids!! :cry: 

Have a good night girls!

ps - nicole so sorry about your YI. i get those whenever i take antibiotics and it BLOWS. truly no fun, and definitely seems like it could complicate any analysis of CM!


----------



## anetha

Wow... I shouldn't complain about the weather in San Francisco. It has been raining quite a bit lately but it isn't cold. Come live here! for a visit with your DHs :haha:
Joanna, lol for the kids coming in the way of book club. In our group, no one has kids... but I know there's another girl NTNP :)

WAIT! I just had a look at your chart, and you were worried that your LP was too short?!?!??? Here you are at 12DPO, and still no AF ? If you are due for AF in 3 days (Monday?) then your LP would be 14 days. Pretty good!:thumbup:
How are you felling? Relaxed?


----------



## workingttc

I'm feeling obsessed! It's terrible. I can't seem to stop POAS'ing, which I know is very bad :nope:. Need to try to be more :coolio: about all this. Unfort, have a huge stash of internet cheapies calling my name. AND, working from home today, so there's nothing rein in the craziness! I think if I do get AF this month, it will actually be somewhat helpful because I'll know what my LP is and when I should really be testing...Right now, I'm basing everything on my "usual" cycle length.

Hopefully you are more relaxed? Sounds like it!!


----------



## EMC0528

Good Morning Girlies

Nicole, Book club sounds so fun. I would love a night out by myself once in a while. sorry to hear about the YI, I haven't had one in a few years but remember it being not all that nice. Maybe it's a sign that things are changing :)

I'm sort of iffy on my AF date. Only because I ovulated on either the 28th, or the 1st so I figure I'm 10-11dpo. I should expect it on the 14 or 15th I suspect. I have had tender boobies today and yesterday a little which I had with my first, but I also have before AF comes so I'm taking that with a grain of salt. Also, have been a little backed up and gasy myself....I think we've all mentioned it at one time. Maybe we should title the name of this little group the gasy girls path to pregnancy.:haha:

Any way, I had such big plans for the weekend but last night Dominic was up with fever and vomiting. Poor little guy. We're both a little low on sleep, and kinda grumpy because he was literally up every hour or so. We'll see how he feels tomorrow but it could end up being a pretty quiet weekend for me. Might have to reschedule my date with DH since I won't leave him if he's feeling crappy. Oh well, he'll keep me on my toes. 

Bought some dollarstore tests, doing my best not to test this weekend. Trying to be strong!

Have a wonderful day ladies. :hugs:


----------



## anetha

Hey! We're all at home today!!!

I had no idea you were testing JOanna! 
It seems like we'll be getting AF around the same time - I'm due on 15th or 16th. I changed my chart to OV on the 14th (the earliest) because that would explain the serious AF symptoms I am having right now: lower backache, moodiness :devil:
I'm choosing to bring my hopes down! It makes me feel like I'm in control. 

Thanks Erica... :nope: to YI! Can't check CM, trying not to infect myself further by checking cervix... Yup! TMI! Sorry gals, can't help it...

Book club is fun! Last night I was a very BAD ttc girl, had a beer, some wine and shared a few ciggies with friends. I hope I didn't kill my chances... :blush:

Erica, that's too bad for your weekend, hopefully Dominic (love that name) will be ok soon?
I still have no plans for the weekend...
:kiss:


----------



## anetha

workingttc said:


> I'm feeling obsessed! It's terrible. I can't seem to stop POAS'ing, which I know is very bad :nope:. Need to try to be more :coolio: about all this. Unfort, have a huge stash of internet cheapies calling my name. AND, working from home today, so there's nothing rein in the craziness! I think if I do get AF this month, it will actually be somewhat helpful because I'll know what my LP is and when I should really be testing...Right now, I'm basing everything on my "usual" cycle length.
> 
> Hopefully you are more relaxed? Sounds like it!!

Joanna, no, I'm NOT relaxed, haha! But not too crazy either (I'm still 9 dpo, or 7, who knows really). 

What are the tests saying? are they defo negative?

good for you for being positive about this cycle charting and bringing your confidence back!


----------



## workingttc

Oh yes, most def :bfn:. Trust me, I've looked from all angles in every light! Only using ICs and dollar store tests though--refuse to go out and buy the pricey ones (yet ;)). Sooo, holding out a small glimmer of hope that those just aren't very good tests. I'm also not sure if I really ov'd on the 12th. Kinda wish I'd done some more opks. 

Anyway, your chart looks good. And I'm glad we'll all be finding out at around the same time - it will help me so much to get through the news if it's bad! Esp if one of you gets good news! Fx'd!


----------



## workingttc

PS Nicole - I took another look at your chart with the new OV date - I think it looks really good! Are you waiting to test until the day AF is supposed to arrive? After? You and Erica have sooo much more self-control than I do. Should never have bought the ICs!


----------



## EMC0528

Nicole, I'm with you. I told my DH this week that AF must be coming because I have been mood swinging. Glad to hear you went out and enjoyed yourself last night. When I was TTC Dom, AF was totally irregular and we literally had only been trying for 2 weeks, it was my anniversary and I tested that morning to makes sure I wasn't pregnant and it was BFN, I had more than a few glasses of wine with my DH for my anniversary and a few beer too. Later that week I tested and got my BFP. I was horrified because I was so bad just a few days earlier...needless to say Dominic came out just fine. Don't fret, letting loose and enjoying yourself isn't a bad thing. :)

Joanna you still have lots of hope hunny! It's still early. I agree though that having the cheapies at home is so tempting. I am thinking of testing tomorrow morning even though I know it won't be positive, it's too soon I think. But I bought 10 and they only cost a dollar so why not. Knowing your testing makes me want to!!


----------



## workingttc

I wholeheartedly agree with this approach! I've heard that even after you get a BFP, for the first week or so, your baby isn't sharing your blood supply (or something like this - can't recall the exact science, but basically because the placenta hasn't developed yet) so a drink or 2 won't hurt at all. And certainly it won't hurt before you get a BFP!

Erica, I def don't recommend my approach--I am just such a huge pessimist I always have to know the worst - in this case getting a BFN every day! If you don't do it, at least you can still have hope! Oh, and I don't think the mood swings mean that either of you are out of the running at all!! 

Thanks for listening girls. You're the best!


----------



## anetha

Awwwww thanks girls!

Joanna, you should def not give up!
Erica, let's NOT test over the weekend. Be strong!
We can all test on Monday, what do you think???
Oh my... i feel the urge to POAS! :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:

Help! Let's be STRONG together! I'll wait for your answer before I do. This is craziness, I'm only 9 dpo :dohh:


----------



## anetha

Ok, I'm testing!
Early pregnancy test: BFN
I think I will test on Monday, unless I get AF early.
Monday next for everyone?


----------



## workingttc

Nicole - way too early! You might only be 7DPO! Me on the other hand - just tested with a FRER I found from last month and BFN. If I'm really 12 DPO, I'm pretty sure that means I'm done for - if AF is due to show Monday, it should have showed up positive by now (test says it's a 6 day early one). I'm holding out a glimmer of hope that my temp dip on 10DPO was implantation, and that could mean that I wouldn't test positive until tomorrow or Sunday. But really not putting much hope in that. Anyway, I will absolutely wait with you until Monday. I think I'll either have AF by then or get it then, but I'll wait to test. If you girls change your mind and do test, can't wait to hear the results!! Otherwise, Monday it is! :hugs:


----------



## EMC0528

Oh Girls! I don't know if I can wait. I've been thinking about it all day! I will do my best. 

Joanna, you are def not out. I don't mean to keeo talking about my first pregnancy, but I didn't know until I was 5 weeks along. I had been testing and testing and I didn't even know I was late because my period was so irregular I didn't know when to expect it. Then I finally got the FAINTEST BFP. I went to the Dr. and he send me for an ultasound because I didn't know when my last period was and I was 5 weeks along, so I would have been a week late. You're HCG hormone doubles with each day, you may just not have enough for detection just yet. Don't count yourself out!

I think it's natural that we all think the worst, we're sort of preparing for a BFN so that if we get a BFP we're thrilled. 

Something funny my DH said today may get a giggle out of you guys. I told him I really didn't want to wait another month and I just want to be preggers now!! He looked at me with the most sincere look and said "well if you aren't pregnant this month, it just means I'll have to send another batch of baby batter your way":haha:

Maybe it's not as funny as when he said it to me, but I told him I loved him for always knowing how to make the best of every situation. What a goofball!

I will do my best to hold off on the testing!!! We can all stay strong! :hugs:


----------



## workingttc

Thanks lots, Erica! And no worries if you can't hold out - there is no judgment here!! (I mean I have been testing for the last 4 days for crying out loud!!). I love your DH's response. Mine has been responding well to my whining the last couple days too, surprisingly so. Feeling much more like I can be open with him about how I'm feeling about this, which is really helpful.

I hope Dom is feeling better!!


----------



## workingttc

PS - please DO keep telling us about your first pregnancy - it is soooo helpful to have intel from someone who was successful!!


----------



## EMC0528

Oh dear. I think the chances of you guys getting a BFP just increased. I went to the bathroom and noticed a minuscule amount of spotting. I think my AF is coming girls:(

Looks like my November baby is not meant to be, here's hoping that I'll still be in the running for a 2011 baby. Goodluck to you guys. I am hoping for you both more than ever.


----------



## anetha

Erica, just read your last post. First of all, if it truly is AF, think positive!!!
What will you do when you get AF: buy something for yourself, treat yourself to something, you've earned it! Whether it's planning a trip, buying that nespresso machine you've always wanted :shrug: or a whacky hat, taking an aerobic class - whatever makes you feel good. I've been mentally listing the things I will be able to do: drink without guilt, go to zumba class, start going to yoga more often, maybe treating myself to acupuncture more often. 
You will be a mom soon! 
Oops...editing this: you'll be having a second baby soon!
Gosh... I need to take notes.
It has to be a 2011 baby for us all, whether now or later. You know your body better, your DH is such a sweety!!!!! I told DH we might not be pregnant this month, and he said: "It's never going to happen!" He was so sad. However, he still can't wrap his head around the idea of BDing three nights in a row to up our chances. It still has to be magical and easy :dohh:
Gosh, I don't know what else to say Erica, I hope I'm not making it worse.
Joanna and I are absolutely not guaranteed to get our BFP, actually I'm very pessimistic right now, no big bbs, no "feeling I'm pregnant", no metallic taste in my mouth, no nose bleed, no exhaustion, no dip, only dull cramps and a YI. Wooohooo! 

We're sticking together no matter WHAT, it's been too long of a journey, and I love you guys!!! :hugs:


----------



## anetha

Erica, are you 10 dpo? remind me how long you cycle is and everything please :hugs:
Oh, you've left... well, we'll be waiting for you to post tomorrow!


----------



## Thistledown

Hello ladies! Sorry I've been absent, we're on holiday in Costa Rica now! The wireless at our cabin just started to work this afternoon. 

Soooo, I POAS on a stick this morning just because. I think I'm 10 DPO (maybe 9, fertility friend just moved my O date forward a day). Annnnyway, the IC sticks were in my stowed luggage, so may have frozen, AND I didn't get back to check on it until about 10 minutes later (instructions say 5). 

I _think_ I see a line... and I think _maybe_ it's got color (I inverted the color and stuck that in there too). Thoughts??
 



Attached Files:







stick.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## workingttc

Welcome back Thistledown! We missed you! Your chart looks great. As for the IC, I honestly can't tell. When I looked the first time thought I might see something, then looked again and couldn't...Are those the early detection ICs? I've heard only the ones with the pink handle show up early, but not sure if that's a USA thing. Anyway, I'd for sure test again. My ICs for the last 4 days were all stark white, so if you see a hint of anything, that's a good sign!


----------



## EMC0528

Goodmorning Girls

Welcome back Thistledown. 

Nicole, thank you for your kind words. I was pretty dissapointed:cry: but after feeling bummed last night and talking to DH a bit I am feeling a bit better this morning. I am so lucky to have such good support from you guys. I know it will happen for me, and I will wait as long as I have to. 

Yesterday I was 10-11dpo. It isn't uncommon for me to have trace spotting a few days before my AF. With it being such a small amount I really had to be looking for it to see it. My cycles are generally 28-32 days. I expect my AF on the 14 or 15 this month because of when I ov'd. 

I guess anything is possible. I'm not totally out until AF comes, but like I said, this is common for me before AF comes, that's why I watch for it. Anyway, if we are successful next month I would have a December baby, my birthday is in December, maybe that will be good luck:)

In my heart I feel like if one of you get your BFP, my BFN will be easier. I know it's not guarenteed, but I am hoping for good news for one of us:hugs:


----------



## workingttc

Erica, just realized I missed your last post!! Sorry about that. I am crossing my fingers and toes that your spotting is just that - some spotting and not the beginning of AF. But as Nicole says, if it is AF, we are in this together - I can't believe how close I feel to people I have never even met! I told DH this morning that this is not going to be our month-my temp dropped pretty significantly this morning, and today is CD24 with my cycle being 25 days the last 2 months and 26 the 2 before that-and I'm actually feeling pretty zen about the whole thing. TBH, really wishing AF would come so we could start the next month! I'm a December baby, and it's the month we got married, so maybe that will be our month! 

Hang in there ladies. And do something nice for yourselves today. This is so tough--we deserve it! Lots of :hugs:


----------



## anetha

Welcome back thistledown! So lucky to be on vacation! Did it help take your mind of ttcing?
I'm 10 dpo too (or 8, but I'm trying to ignore that possibility). What are your symptoms? Good chart! As for the test, I am the worst EVER for reading the lines, I never see what others see. 

Erica, you spotted yesterday at 6pm, and this morning, nothing? Usually I spot too, but then period comes the next morning. What's your usual pattern? You're not out until you get a full flow, maybe it's implantation? 
Would AF be earlier than usual?

Gosh, ook at us, trying desperately to be pessimistic. Telling our DHs it's not going to happen, bracing ourselves. 
Yesterday I thought AF was coming early, and today, poof! No backache, no discomfort. Joanna, temps can really go up and down for a lot of reasons, you should look at other charts on FF (have you?). 

We're not out yet!!!

Monday testing?
Thistle, do you want to join? We're trying to put off testing until Monday. NO pressure whatsoever, jsut trying to be strong together :hugs:


----------



## workingttc

Nicole - your chart looks amazing! I think you are def 10DPO, and your temps seem to be steadily climbing, which doesn't look like it was your pattern previously. I think you have a great shot this month!! I'm down to wait to test til Monday. As I said, I really do think I'm out. I have looked at the other charts on FF and haven't seen too many that go down this much at 13 DPO and end up preggers. But you never know. As I said, I really had a breakthrough last night/this morning and am feeling very calm about it for the first time (normally I'd be totally depressed!). 

Erica - any update? Nicole is right, if you normally spot the day before AF and you didn't get AF today, or if your spotting is over, there's a good chance it's implantation. Also, I've looked at way too many FF charts and there are a ton with spotting on the day of the positive test!


----------



## anetha

Thanks Joanna! Although, two months ago my temps didn't go down until AFTER AF (I was sick, but no fever). I haven't bought the VIP membership at FF, so I don't have access to all the charts, it's frustrating! :cry:

Joanna! You're not out YET! However, I'm happy you're so calm about it, that kind of attitude is really helpful to the bunch of us. I'm going to try not to come back to BnB this weekend, I really need the break. Might check on you guys once tomorrow though ;) - especially erica sicne she started spotting.

Thistle! Test again tomorrow. Can't wait! :happydance:

I really hope one of us gets a BFP!!!!!! Would be so exciting!!!!!


----------



## workingttc

Nicole, have you looked at the 2 pg charts threads on here? They have tons of positive charts if you can't see them on ff. I've been researching charts on ff constantly (DH says "obsessively" but what does he know ;)). I know you're trying not to get your hopes up, and I totally support that, but I do think it looks good for you. Keep us posted everyone!


----------



## EMC0528

Hey all!

I usually spot 1-2 days before AF and I did have a little this morning after I went to the bathroom. It's a familiar pattern so I feel like I'm out, but I'm actually feeling better about it. I went out and spent some money on myself today. Bought some clothes for my date tonight. Although Dom isn't 100% better, my best friend is gonna watch him because I could use a nice night out with my DH. It's a bit of a bummer BUT lets have a look at the positives...I was able to "meet" you guys this month, I'm learning a lot about my body, I feel closer to my DH, and I feel so much more relaxed this time around. Felt down last night, and now I'm gonna leave that behind and look forward to next month:) I couldn't have felt this way without you girls :hugs:

Nicole your chart looks promising hope you have a great rest of your weekend! 

Joanna I hope you have a great time with your sister. Glad you're feeling so calm about everything, I really think having each other has helped with that for me anyway:)

Thistledown let us know if you get your BFP!!!! That would be such great news!


----------



## EMC0528

Joanna I meant to ask when in December is your birthday?


----------



## workingttc

12/12! Are you a December baby as well, Erica?

I totally agree that having you guys has been what has made me feel so much more calm about this cycle. I feel the same regarding the positives--I've learned a ton more about my cycle and I do think this month, esp the last couple days, was a big turning point for DH and me in this process. He is so much more supportive and involved now -- asking me about my temps, how things work, and reassuring me that we're doing everything we can and it will happen. 

Enjoy your Saturday nights, ladies! Erica, so glad you are getting to have your date. Thistledown, hope the vacay is great - how awesome would that be to get a BFP while on vacation!? And Nicole, keep positive--you have no signs saying you won't get a BFP, so let's look at it that way for now!! :hugs: I'll post tomorrow morning and let you know if AF has arrived and/or if my temps have changed at all....


----------



## Thistledown

I'm going to test again tomorrow morning. I was soooo tempted to test again today, but I only brought 5 ICs with me so I need to make them last! Being on holiday definitely helps keep me from obsessing though - other than being extra careful not to overheat in the sun, and not drinking alcohol (other than tiny sips of whatever OH is drinking). We spent half the afternoon down at the beach today, playing in the surf and lying in the sun. I don't care what anyone says, I'll take a lovely quiet black sand beach with real waves over a crowded white sand beach with buffers to break the surf any day!

EMC0528, I usually spot before AF too, and I did in Jan before my BFP (okay, yes, that ended in M/C, but spotting isn't uncommon in healthy pregnancies either!) There's always hope until the fat lady sings... or the fat witch in this case. ;)


----------



## Thistledown

workingttc said:


> .Are those the early detection ICs? I've heard only the ones with the pink handle show up early, but not sure if that's a USA thing.

The ebay page I bought them from said they were 15mUI tests. :flower:




anetha said:


> What are your symptoms? Good chart! As for the test, I am the worst EVER for reading the lines, I never see what others see.

And I totally forgot to reply to this part! I really haven't noticed _any_ symptoms this month. Which doesn't really bother me too much - I was symptom spotting last month and nothing came of it. My BBs are normally really tender before AF, and they were before my MC in January, too.... but then they weren't tender at all before my last AF. :shrug: And since we weren't trying when I got my BFP in Jan, I didn't really notice any symptoms before I tested, other than being late anyway!

I normally don't see much when other people post really faint tests either. :haha: Never thought I'd be the one posting "I see them, do you see them?!" I think TTC really does make us a leeeeetle bit crazy. ;)


----------



## Thistledown

https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x460/thistledawn/huge_shock.gif
 



Attached Files:







omgbfp.jpg
File size: 66.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## workingttc

Congratulations, Thistledown!!!! So so happy for you!!! That is such great news!!! And on vacation at that! :happydance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:


----------



## EMC0528

Congrats!!! That's great news, so happy for you!


----------



## EMC0528

Joanna, I'm a sagittarius too. 12/14:)


----------



## workingttc

So close! If it doesn't work out for us this month, let's hope for December babies together--I think the due date would be just after your birthday. How are you feeling today, Erica? How was the date! We went out to dinner with my sis last night, drank a couple of glasses of wine and a cocktail (!)--so nice! No AF for me yet, but it's due tomorrow, and could still come later and be within my normal range (25 days is tomorrow, but have had cycles as long as 27). Temp didn't go up today, so I think AF will def be here tomorrow. But who knows. Am beginning to doubt my thermometer a bit - got another cheap one off amazon (first was from drugstore) and have been using both for the last few days. They are regularly .3F or so off, and not always in the same direction (ie one isn't always higher). I guess it doesn't matter if they're not exactly accurate because you're just looking for patterns, but definitely a bit disconcerting.

Nicole, anything new with you this morning? I'm anxious to see your updated chart!!


----------



## anetha

First things first:
:wohoo::wohoo::happydance:Congrats thistledown:happydance::wohoo::wohoo:

So happy, excited, thrilled that you got your BFP! :happydance:

Ok, now, back to the posts I've missed...

Thistle, are you going to stick around? Give us your symptoms pretty please?


----------



## Thistledown

Thank you! :happydance:



workingttc said:


> And on vacation at that!

Hee hee, yes! Hopefully being in paradise will help keep me from stressing out about for a bit about how uncertain everythign is until the 2nd tri!


----------



## EMC0528

Joanna glad you had a nice night out with your sister! I must plan one soon with mine! I had a fantastic night out with DH. We had a great meal at a nice restaurant then came home with a bottle of wine and just relaxed and snuggled in front of the tv. We had a great time and although I'm expecting AF tomorrow I'm feeling pretty good about things. Here is to December babies!!!

Nicole how you doing today? having a good weekend I hope!

Well we got one BFP this month girls, that has put a smile on my face. Thistledown you must list your symptoms as you get them :)


----------



## anetha

I still can't get over one of us getting a BFP! And thistle, the fact that you didn't have any symptoms is actually encouraging! Symptom spotting is really making me mental. I don't think I've been as cool as you guys!!! Although I haven't tested yet...

Sooo, let's see. My temp went down :growlmad: but we'll just have to see what happens tomorrow to confirm AF is coming. If temp drops again, I think I'll count myself out. 
I should be spotting Monday or Wednesday depending on when I ov. 
I'm secretly hoping for an early AF to jinx up my cycle which is way too regular !!! Meaning: BD wouldn't be Monday through Thursday as usual:haha:

Joanna, what's the update? So happy you're being positive. 
Erica, I can see you now!!! Nice pic! Glad you spent some money on yourself, and treated you and DH to a night out!
Last night we went out too, had a few drinks too. How relaxed we are!!!

On day of AF, I am getting my life back together. Yeah, cleaning up the house, getting highlights, repairing my bike, reading the news instead of posting for hours on BnB! So many things. And dancing, and yoga, and buying a nice outfit too! Just like you Erica!

:kiss: luvs


----------



## workingttc

Nicole - you are not out just b/c your temp dropped! Esp so early, and it's still so high above your coverline. In my obsessive searches of the FF chart gallery, I've seen lots of pos charts that look like yours!

As for me, I am fairly confused. Supposedly, I'm 14 DPO. My temps are down again today, but still over coverline, and no AF. If I have a 25 day cycle again, AF is due tomorrow. And if I don't get AF tomorrow, I'm looking at either a fairly long LP (much longer than I have ever thought) or an incorrect ov date. Nervous that I might not have OV'd as well, since another website (countdown to pregnancy says I don't have a clear thermal shift). But I guess I should just trust FF?? Anyway, last FRER was negative on Friday (12 DPO), so pretty sure I'm out. But waiting to test till tomorrow and feeling totally fine either way. My only real concern is if I didn't ov, as this month was very stress free, and I wasn't traveling or anything.


----------



## workingttc

OK, I really need to get AF tomorrow. B/w this site and FF, ttc is taking over my life! After reading FF's section discouraging temp adjustments, I just changed on of my temps back (I had adjusted it up by .1F b/c took temp a half hour early) and now FF says my O date was CD12, making me on 13DPO. Seems pretty ridiculous that .1 degree could make that much of a difference. Anyway, please excuse my rambling. :flower: Really hoping for AF at this point so that I can be done with all of this!! (And know what my LP is and general temp patterns are for next cycle!). Hope you are all having a better day than I am - I know Thistle is!!


----------



## anetha

So, I'm not the only one who is confused!!!
I'm back although I said I would take the week end off!
I'm really sad today, thinking I'm out and also wishing for AF to come ASAP so that I can be free, and start anew. I know how you feel! believe me!
For me, you ovulated: + OPK and temp shift with slow rise, but temp shift obvious! (I'm sure you've seen the anovulatory charts!) - what else can you ask for? I wouldn't worry about this AT ALL!
:thumbup: for not testing !!! 
Do you know that a lot of women only get their BFP a week or two AFTER AF was due? You can't count yourself out yet either.
My house is a mess, and I'm worried about the future on top of that. I wish I concentrated more on making important decisions about my career and the country we'll be living in. So, I really need my body to be kind to me, and give me the bad news sooner than later :growlmad:

Monday, if I don't spot, I'll have to change my Ov date, and expect AF on Thursday, as usual. 

Found this:
If you are fertility charting with a basal thermometer, or using ovulation tests, you'll know when to begin testing for pregnancy. If pregnant, the amount of hCG in your system should be around 25 mIU at 10 dpo (days past ovulation), 50 mIU at 12 dpo, 100 mIU at around two weeks dpo.


----------



## workingttc

i have heard that, but i think those women don't test for the first time until they miss AF - if that info you posted is right, i'm def out because i tested at 10 DPO (and 11 DPO) with a 25 miu test (frer) and no dice. But, i think that sometimes people don't get their BFPs until later if they don't implant later. did some searches on FF for charts with BFNs on 12 and 13 DPO that later got BFPs and there are a bunch. anyway, im in exactly the same mindset as you - just want AF to hurry up and get here if it's coming so i can start over! sorry you have lots of bigger issues on your mind. are you guys considering going back to france? or somewhere else in the EU? (i personally would love to live abroad but can totally sympathize if that's not what you guys are looking for right now :)) :hugs:


----------



## workingttc

Well girls, temp dropped below the CL for the first time this morning and AF arrived about 15 minutes later, right on schedule. Feeling fine about it, honestly. Glad this month confirmed my LP is longer than I thought it was and feeling positive about going into next month with more data and info about my body. Here's to December babes!! And I am so FX'd for you girls this month - you're not out yet are you? Last I saw, Nicole, your chart looked great! Anyway, updates please!!!


----------



## anetha

Awwww Joanna! Now I really hope I get AF -asap- so that we can be buddies next month... :wacko:

I just took a test, and BFN - stark white, as you say. I'm 10 dpo so the 25mlU test would have given me a +

I'm counting on AF coming Thursday now. I'm fine about it too. Not feeling sad anymore, just a little mad at DH for not caring "enough". 

Happy you're ok, every month we have a new chance right? What are you going to treat yourself to?

Will you be charting next month?

I'll be back tomorrow! Not testing anymore.


----------



## workingttc

Feeling fine. Better than I ever have before when AF arrived, which I totally credit to you girls! I'm still going to keep my FX'd for you - 10 DPO can definitely be too early--I've seen lots of charts with BFNs on 10, 11 and even 12 DPO that show up BFP the next day. You're not out till you're out!! I will definitely be charting next month. Erica, hope you're doing ok - did the spotting go away?


----------



## EMC0528

Hi guys!

Glad you are both feeling ok about things. Still no AF here, a little spotting still and a BFN this morning which I was 100% expecting. 

We're all in this together and I'm so glad for that. I'm feeling ok with everything. The support here really helps. 

Nicole, I'm still holding out hope for you! 

I think I will try charting again for this next cycle but if it begins to make me crazy I will stop. 

Have a great day guys! :hugs:


----------



## workingttc

I'm holding out hope for you both!! Please keep posting on your status - it's so boring now being out of the 2 week wait! I actually have to do my work now!


----------



## EMC0528

I have some cramping this morning and spotting is picking up, I think I'm definitely out. I wish AF would just come so that I can start over. Joanna, did you tell your sister you TTC? Did you guys have a good time this weekend?


----------



## workingttc

Hi Erica! Sorry that the spotting is increasing, but as they say, you're not out till you're out, right? (well not those exact words but ya know what I mean). I'm glad you're feeling ok about it. I really credit you girls and this site with my considerably increased peace about AF this time around. Didn't mention that we're ttc with my sis this weekend. We had a great time, but DH was with us the whole time, so didn't seem like the right time to chat with her about it. I think my family assumes that we're trying, and have been since we got married in December (if I'd known it might take several months, I woulda started before the wedding tho!!). But they are too polite to ask us about it or say anything. Not sure tho. I'll probably chat with my sister about it later this week (she's out here until the weekend). Are you able to talk about it with your sister (or other family)? Do you? I go back and forth because I worry if I tell too many people, then I'll start to get lots of annoying questions when if it takes a while (and it's already month 4 now).


----------



## anetha

Hi Erica! That's a long time spotting! Does this happen regularly? I would be so confused if it were me, but we all have different patterns!
Joanna, thanks a bunch for the kind words to us! I have been feeling down lately, but nothing compared to what it would have felt like without you guys! NO doubt about that!
Hmmm, I'm a blabber mouth, and I told my family, a little early, way too early. Now I regret it, and I'm telling everyone we've stopped trying because our "situation" is too complicated. Hahahaha!!!!! If they only knew! the questions have stopped though, what a relief... Can your sister keep a secret? That's the question!
Erica, who have you told?

I think that the last month has been hard on me, and that the pressure, twinges and bloating were really due to stress, although I HATE to admit it (I have been acting like a yogi otherwise!). Another BIG symptom I can get rid of. Did I tell you that two months ago, I spotted pink for two days at 6 or 7 dpo? Wow, goes to show that symptom spotting is useless.

Bisous!


----------



## EMC0528

Joanna, I'm so glad you and your sister are having a nice visit. I've told my sister but after having 3 kids of her own, she doesn't ask me about it until I bring it up. I don't ever tell her how hard it was on me in previous months because she had a baby in October and I just don't want her to ever think that she should down play her happiness because of me. Aside from that we haven't told anyone.

Nicole, Yes, it's a long time to spot. I usually do for 1 or 2 days but this time longer. Although Friday it was so so miniscule, literally a spec. Saturday I had a little spotting after our date and :sex: and Sunday was only a little and it was after I was straining a little to have a bm :blush: sorry WAY too much info. Today is the first day that it happened without those things. 

Nicole I was gonna ask you, since you're in book club, any good books lately?


----------



## workingttc

anetha said:


> I think that the last month has been hard on me, and that the pressure, twinges and bloating were really due to stress, although I HATE to admit it (I have been acting like a yogi otherwise!). Another BIG symptom I can get rid of. Did I tell you that two months ago, I spotted pink for two days at 6 or 7 dpo? Wow, goes to show that symptom spotting is useless.
> 
> Bisous!

I totally agree on the twinges/bloating/pressure--tho in your case it still might mean something! I, on the other hand, am out and can conclusively say that even if pain _wakes me up during the night_, and it have a big temp dip, it is not implantation! I mean honestly I thought that had to be significant, since I'd never had it before, but now I think really I probably have had it before--from eating a rich dinner or some such thing, or general stress--but I just am noticing EVERY LITTLE THING now. And over-analyzing it! 

Anyhoo, I'm looking for good book recs too, if you have any Nicole. Just bought John Irving's latest paperback. He's one of my favorites. So far, pretty good. I honestly went to the bookstore yesterday afternoon in a fit of desperation - I had to stop obsessing over charts and ttc. Definitely helped to have something to take my mind off it!


----------



## Thistledown

Sorry to hear the witch got you workingttc. :(

I really don't have any symptoms I can definitely say are symptoms yet. I feel like I'm getting winded more easily that I should with exertion, but then, I'm in a climate that's significantly warmer than I'm used to! Vacation makes it pretty much impossible to symptom spot. Think my BBs maaaay be getting a bit sore now, but I'm really not sure yet. I rally won't complain too hard if I don't get any symptoms until after I'm home... as long as my test lines keep getting darker. :haha:


----------



## anetha

Hey girls! Yes! Let's talk books!

Last book was Room by Emma Donoghue (lives in Canada! woohoo!), but beware! It's the story of a little boy and his mom who live in a room... Although it is narrated by a 5 year-old boy, it deals with a serious and traumatizing theme.
I'm reading one of Isabel Allende's novels right now. Also, I love Margaret Atwood. I think my favorite after The Handmaid's tale is The edible woman.
We'll be reading In the Country of Men next: also narrated by a young boy (not on purpose!) growing up in Libya. Will be interesting to talk about the revolt talking place over there, under 
Anyhoooo (like Joanna would say ;)) - I'm happy we're changing the subject!!!


----------



## workingttc

I LOVE Margaret Atwood; favorite besides Handmaid's Tale is The Robber Bride. I will have to look up the book your reading about Libya- sound really interesting and timely!! I miss my book club!!

Nicole, what did your temp do today? Erica, any updates! I am so anxious for you girls - you're both still in it!! :happydance:


----------



## EMC0528

Hey girls! I'm out, the :witch: came with vengeance last night. So I guess I'm on CD2 now. I'm looking forward to ovulation. I'm anxious to try again :)

How about you Nicole how are you feeling? 

Thanks for the recommendations, I also enjoy Margaret Atwood. We should start our own little book club!


----------



## anetha

Sorry to hear that Erica, but I think we're all in the same boat! Only, I'll be a little behind the two of you. This morning I spotted a teensy bit. I can't feel a difference between the cramping and back ache I am having now and have been having for the past week and a half... :shrug: but if I'm spotting, I'll be out by tomorrow or Thursday as planned. 
Not sad!
Dh's mom dreamed last night that we had a baby boy, and that she was feeling very guilty because she couldn't remember his "american" name (she's french)... would have been kind of neat if her dream had been a premonition :winkwink:

I'll have to read the Robber Bride next!

What book should we choose for our online book club? :happydance:


----------



## workingttc

Ooh, I love the idea of an on line book club!! :happydance: I'm up for anything! Nicole, you seemed to have a few ideas, so maybe one of those?

Erica, sorry the :witch: arrived. Welcome to CD2, however! I'm glad your anxious to try again - I'm in the same boat! Temping again this month, starting at the beginning this time (last time started on CD7 or so) and also going to try the Clear Blue Fertility Monitor. Got one from a friend who got pg recently. We'll see if it helps....

Nicole, keep us posted! We're here for you either way!! :hugs:


----------



## workingttc

Nicole! did you test today?? Just saw your chart - if you're not spotting any more, I totally think this might be your month! Your temp is up, and looks higher than last month at this time, and the spotting you had yesterday could be implantation spotting from the slight dip you had a couple days ago. Not to stalk your chart or anything ;) but I am sooooo excited for you!! I hope I'm right!


----------



## anetha

Haha! Hi Joanna! I KNEW you would say that! My temps are making me craaaazy! But I spotted more this morning, although the flow hasn't hit yet. I'm definitely out, I recognize the AF pattern. Rrrrrr. Again, I'm not sad! :thumbup: - just looking forward to meeting you guys "on the other side". 
Yesteraday I told DH we should try a little harder :blush: - I hope he understands that that means :sex: every other day now!

I think that each time I have an infection, my temps stay up... Two months ago, my temps stayed up when I had a two week long cold (virus of some sort). This month, maybe it's the YI I'm trying to fight off? That could explain the higher temps (instead of pregesterone keeping my temps up, it's my body fighting a virus?). I hope nothing's wrong with me?

As for the book club... I do'nt have any suggestions! But I will think about it. 
A book that helped me recently - self-help book (I usually stay away from these, but it was book club assigned) is: ..A new Earth by Eckhart Tolle. Very interesting! 
:hugs: to the 3 of you!


----------



## workingttc

Rats! Oh well. We will welcome you "on the other side" if/when you get here. :flower: Hang in there, glad you're feeling ok about it. Btw, for Erica, you were looking for book recs - my most recent favorite was Cutting for Stone, can't recall author. Highly recommend it. :hugs:


----------



## EMC0528

Good Morning Girls,

Hope everyone is doing well today. I am sick thanks to my little angel who passed his germies on to me! I hope I get better because we're having a nice get together at my sisters this saturday and we'll put the kids to bed and break out the wine:) Wouldn't it be nice if we could all get together and have a few glasses?

NicoleI know how you feel about just wanting to cross over, I was the same this weekend. I had all the signs of AF just not the :witch: herself. 

Have a great day guys!


----------



## anetha

You bet! I'd love that! and celebrate a new cycle!!! :drunk:

Erica, and Joanna, thanks for the nice words! I just hate being 4 days behind you! :winkwink:

Cutting for Stone is by Abraham Verghese (looked it up) - I want to read it too! It's very close to Isabel Allende's prose (Google books preview...). I think you would like Allende!

I'm getting ready to make a list of things I want to do when AF truly shows up. 
And most of all, make a list of resolutions for next cycle:winkwink:
Maybe we could help each other out with these resolutions? :shrug:


----------



## workingttc

Resolution # 1 for Joanna: NO symptom spotting!! I am beginning to believe that you don't truly have "symptoms" until you have enough hcg to show up on a pregnancy test. So whether that's totally true or not, it makes sense to me and I'm done with them. 

Resolution # 2: Take temps with a grain (ok, maybe a heap) of salt

Will post more resolutions as I think of them....

PS - Love Allende as well. Have only read House of the Spirits, but really liked it!


----------



## EMC0528

hmmmmm, resolutions?

Resolution 1 for me: Stop thinking that there is something wrong with me. I know it was easy with Dom but every pregnancy (or soon to be) is different.

I'll have to think of a few more.


----------



## EMC0528

I took my temp again this morning. I think I must just have low body temp? it was 35.6 again this morning with a new thermometer. 

Usually I turn on my lamp and take it lying down, today I sat up before I took it, I forgot until I saw it on my night stand. My feet never hit the floor though, is that ok?


----------



## anetha

Hi girls!

Erica, how are you feeling by the way? And Dom? By the way, anything about him is fun to hear!
You're fine taking your temp after you sit up, better not too though. Your temps are low, that doesn't really matter as long as your temps show a shift after Ov. The first time I saw your temps I jumped to conclusions and I feel very sorry about that (like I'm the experienced temper... I still don't know when I ovulated:dohh:) - if your temps are whacky, don't fret, let them be, they could be like that only through dbo (days before Ov), or they're very whacky throughout your cycle but there's an obvious shift, or... anything can happen! We'll be here to analyse it with you :happydance:

Today, VERY VERY DRAMATIC TEMP DROP! Did you see that???? :wacko:
I'm scared period is going to make a very sudden and dramatic appearance too. Ladies and gentleman! The Witch! 

Joanna, I TOTALLY agree with you! I have looked at all the pregnancy signs on the internet, and I have also started to believe that pregnant or not, the symptoms are the same! It really starts only when HCG is high, and that can happen way after implantation anyways. 

Resolutions
#1: NOT temping on fertilityfriend - noting Ov signs (CM, cervix, and OPKs) on piece of paper beside bed and not touching or looking at it throughout the day!
#2: Starting pilates to complete my workout week. As long as I'm not pregnant, I want to use that precious time to feel stronger and healthier.

Bisous!:kiss:


----------



## workingttc

Good morning girls. Saw the temp drop, Nicole, but not going to read too much into it (see Resolution 2). You're not out till AF arrives!! And right now you're 1 day late, yes? my fingers and toes are soooo crossed!! Are you going to test is she doesn't get here today?

AF seems to be wrapping up for me today. Let the BD'ing begin! Decided to try drinking green tea this month also. No idea if that will have any impact but I like feeling like I'm doing something more...

Have a good day girls! :hugs:


----------



## anetha

HI there! I love your positive attitude Joanna! :hugs:

I think we should put our resolutions in our signature!


----------



## EMC0528

I'm feeling good thanks for asking :) I keep telling Dom to share....well he was generous enough to share his nasty cold and cough with both DH and I. So I took monday off to be with him since he was still too sick to go to the dayhome and now I'm at work, sick as a dog. 

I did some reading about body temperature, and apparently we reach a low point sometime around 4am and then it starts to rise again to a peak around 6pm and then begins to drop again. I seem to be in the normal range so I'm gonna go with it. 

Nicole, I am still hoping for you! I saw the temp drop but I can't help but hope still. 

Joanna nice pic! AF is wrapping up for me too. I'll be back in the saddle (so to speak) in the next few days. I am gonna try to have a lot of :sex: this month. I think it'll help DH and I have some fun with it. 

Not this weekend because we're not feeling great but next weekend (which conviently will be close to when I'm due to ovulate) I am gonna cook my DH a romantic supper and get him a little thank you present. He has been so good about my freakish mood swings. He puts up with my baby babbling and tells me to do whatever I want (temping, opk etc.)


----------



## EMC0528

All three of us are here right now.....hi girls!!


----------



## workingttc

Added to my siggy!

Nicole, I am so so so anxious to see how this turns out for you! It's getting late for no AF! How long is your LP usually? 

Erica, so sorry you're sick! (Tho if one must get sick, I suppose this is the best time of the month for it!) :hugs:


----------



## anetha

Erica, I want to do the same for my hubby too! What a great idea.

:happydance: for resolutions!

LP is 12 or 13 days, cycle is usually 28, but it was 29 once! Really, there's no hope for me, you girls are too optimistic, it's killing me!


----------



## workingttc

We're all 3 here again! (Bad Joanna, as I vowed to check this site much much less until at least the tww!! Slow day at work...) Anyway, Nicole I will officially keep my optimism for you to myself--don't want to add any stress!! Hang in there -- you'll have an answer either way very soon! :hugs:


----------



## EMC0528

I'm only optimistic for other people!! Hehe. I Hope for the best, but I understand totally that you know your body and I will zip it!:shhh:

You guys can't come on BandB less! I am SO bored at work I won't have anything to do if you aren't around!


----------



## workingttc

:rofl: don't worry--i just SAY i'm going to come on here less--dreams of being more productive--and of course i'm right back here an hour later!! at least it's thursday! your last day, right? hope so...i just want the days to go by fast so i can get to my OV date!!


----------



## workingttc

ps erica - meant last day of your workweek....


----------



## anetha

HOW aggravating! I think my period is stuck! :haha:

And by the way, thanks to you guys, I took a test, and BFN - stark stark white - of course! This happened to me once in November, I spotted brown for three days, then heavy flow. 
This is me right now: :muaha:


I would ALSO like to NOT come back so often, but it's impossible!

Erica, we have to talk about this "secondary infertility" business. I didn't realize you were that worried. What are you thinking is wrong?
Talk!:trouble:


----------



## workingttc

Ugh ugh ugh! :brat: so sorry that we made you test!! i officially hate :witch:
even more than usual this month!

I promise to zip it for the remainder of your cycle nicole!! :ban:

And Erica, Nicole is right, what is with the secondary infertility concern? Is there something specific you're worried about?

Have a good evening, girls.


----------



## EMC0528

Sorry girls didn't mean to worry you! I just am an cyber-condriac. I self diagnose everything via information on the internet! Its hard because I was pregnant so fast and easy with Dom and now I am on cycle 7 trying for this one! I get worried! I looked it up online and there is a thing called secondary infertility and its often unexplained. 2 normal, healthy people who already have 1 child can't get preggers with #2. I've mentioned it to DH and he said that we were super lucky the first time and quit reading about that stuff! They have a secondary infertility forum on here and whenever I go in there my heart breaks. I get so scared that soon I will be one of those stories about trying for 3 yrs for my second. I know waiting up to a year is common, but sometimes I just can't help but think negatively. That's why I need to stay out of that forum! Gotta stay positive, dh is right, sometimes it just takes time, nothing is wrong. 

Thank you guys for keeping me in check! :hugs: I have to keep those thoughts out of my head. Stress doesn't help this process.


----------



## anetha

Ok, Erica, I'm happy you explained your worries.
NOW, I'll be checking to see if you are visiting the SI section!!! :devil:

have a great evening! :flower:


----------



## EMC0528

Hehe, Thanks Nicole! 

Hope you lovelies are good today. I am working today unfortunately since I took Monday and part of Tuesday off to be with Dominic. I figured I'd come in today and make sure there isn't anything that needs doing before my weekend starts. 

How you doing today Nicole? Has the :witch: reared her ugly head?

How about you Joanna? You have a busy day ahead of you? 

Any weekend plans girls?


----------



## workingttc

Good morning, girls.

Erica, are you recovered? Hope so! Being sick is the worst - I can only imagine how much harder it would be with a sick toddler as well!

Not much new for me to report today. Added extra vitamin B6 and B12 to my regimen, and trying to decide on a BD strategy for this month. Previously, we have DTD on OV day plus at least every day for the 3 or 4 days before. So am trying to decide if we should do a bit less (maybe DH's sperm need some extra time to regenerate) or double up on OV day or the day before...

Also, DH is now concerned about the radiation that he has heard is coming to California (where we live) from Japan. I don't think this is a legit concern but of course he has me worried that the one month we conceive, there will be some toxic cloud here...Argh. 

Anyway, what's new with you ladies?


----------



## EMC0528

I was thinking along the same lines with the bd'ing sched. I read somewhere that you shouldn't have sex until you're fertile time so you have the maximum amount of :spermy: but to me that would be so mechanical, so planned! My DH said the other day, when we got BFP with Dom, we just had lots of sex, all the time and it worked. No stress, no planning. I saw a BFP on here the other day and she put up her bd'ing schedule and she did every other day until ovulation, then every day for 3 days. 

What you think?


----------



## workingttc

The every other day before +OPK and then 3 days in a row is the SMEP plan, which people do seem to swear by. I also did a search on FF's chart gallery and it seems the highest percentage of PG charts show BD'ing on 3, 2, and 1 days before OV and on OV day. So I don't know....I don't think I'll have any control over it really, unless I want to increase the amount of sex we have, and even then, will really just depend on the circumstances next week. I know that DH will not be up for "scheduling" BD'ing. Ah well...


----------



## anetha

Hi! 
AF today - I think the medication for YI has interfered with my flow ... TMI ... it's pink and orange!!!! But definitely AF now.
I wonder how this will interfere with Ov date.
So, I'm officially CD1 finally!

No charting at all, jsut OPKs and CM checks. Going to do my best not to make myself crazy this month!

Nothing planned for this weekend, it's raining.
Joanna, there's nothing to be afraid of radiation wise. I've done my research, and we've been told by our SCHOOLS (that should be reassuring) not to worry.
You can have a look at this : https://www.radiationnetwork.com/


----------



## workingttc

Thanks, Nicole! DH is being a bit :wacko: about the whole thing, so glad I can reassure him with something concrete.

Your attitude for this month sounds great. Hopefully we can all be equally laid back (and you won't have me stalking your chart so that should help!!) 

I hope you both enjoy the weekend (rain for Nicole and me, maybe better weather where you are though, Erica?). :hugs:


----------



## EMC0528

Hey girls, hope you're both having good weekends. My father in law is here so we've been visiting lots and spending time with family. Its SNOWING here! Calling for 20 to 30 cm. I'm so ready for spring to start!

Yay to a fresh start and new outlook on this month for everyone. Love the positive attitudes!

Talk soon :hugs:


----------



## workingttc

Hi girls! Just checking in to say hi. Erica, I can't believe it's snowing where you are!! It's raining like crazy here. Nothing new to report on my end...just counting down days till ov and chilling at home. Enjoy the rest of your weekends! :kiss:


----------



## anetha

Hi!

I was just on the tww forum. Believe it or not, I was bored after reading one or two threads! Now it seems like I've actually reached a point where I know what there is to know, and if there's more, I'm not interested, because it will most likely not be helpful in any way :) 
And it seemed so ridiculous to spend that much time symptom spotting! Easy to say now right?

I miss you guys, but I'll probably be around once a day only now :haha:

We partied a lot this week-end :happydance:
Went for a few walks... and I KNOW I have to start going to pilates right? Will be going maybe once a week to start with.

What did you do over the weekend? You girls still have a week right?


----------



## workingttc

Hi girls.

Nicole, I know what you mean about the tww forum. I've been bored with that since AF came pretty much (except for checking if a few people got their bfps). I think it's really only interesting when you're in the tww. According to FF, I should OV this Friday, possibly on Thursday. So my focus right now is on :sex: It will be a bit tricky as DH's friend is staying with us until Thursday, though....So we'll see how that goes. 

My weekend was super lowkey. Tons and tons of rain down here. We made dinner for my mother last night. Saturday saw a movie. I swear, we are like 90 year olds sometimes. :blush:


----------



## EMC0528

Good Morning Girls!

It is still snowing here, we didn't get as much as what they called for but enough to make me wish I was somewhere tropical:)

I expect I will ovulate around the 27th or 28th. I'll just have to see I guess. 

Joanna you will have to dtd quietly! Could be sort of adventurous having dh's friend in the next room:)

Have a great day guys


----------



## anetha

I love lowkey weekends! Last weekend, I didn't do anything either, we went to a movie, and uh... that's it! I don't even think we left the house (was raining mostly).
Ha! BD shouldn't be a problem as long as this friend is not sleeping in your bed :haha: - no, seriously, I see what you mean. I hope it won't be a problem. 
Anway, that's super exciting! Your BD pattern is always good, you guys are NOT 90 year olds :winkwink: 

Yesterday it was warm, and sunny! This morning the sun is coming out!:happydance: - what a difference it makes! :flower:


----------



## anetha

Oh, hi Erica!!!
Are you taking anything prenatal care wise?


----------



## workingttc

you ladies always manage to make me laugh :haha:

pre-natal carewise, i'm taking a prenatal vitamin ("one a day" brand with DHA) and also extra vitamin B6 and B12, since the amount that is in the one a day vitamin is really low (although it is the recommended daily amount apparently). 

pilates today, nicole? i've never tried that, and have always heard good things. i'm thinking about getting back into yoga...


----------



## EMC0528

Hello!

I'm taking a pre-natal vitamin with folic acid. I'm so bad at remembering though! 

Nicole I've never done pilates, is it hard? I've been doing hot yoga, I enjoy it. I should go more often but it takes a lot out of me. I lost about 10 lbs in january, yoga was a big part of that, I'd like to lose another 10, I just can't get motivated to do it. What sort of yoga do you do Joanna?

I woke up to more snow today. I sure wish I had sunshine! It really does make you feel so much better. 

Have a great day girls:)


----------



## workingttc

Hello! 

We have sunshine here today, which is nice (except of course I'm trapped in my office all day). I *used* to do just regular hatha yoga; haven't in a couple of years (I'm mainly a runner and biker these days). But I'd love to get back into it. Going to look up some local classes next week, when things are a bit less hectic at work. 

Anything new with you girls? I should be ovulating Thursday or Friday; going to have to force myself to stay far away from the tww section after that!


----------



## anetha

Hi!
Looking forward to the second week of tww for the two of you. I'm so far behind!
Thanks for sharing on the prenatal vitamins and all. I'm not taking anything, but I have a pretty healthy lifestyle, so I'm not too worried. Saving those for later... although I might have a mouthful of them just after ovulation to feel in control :haha:

I HAVEN'T started pilates yet!!! Just zumba and yoga... I promised, I know! thanks for reminding me :blush:

Will be back soon! :hugs:


----------



## workingttc

Hi girls. Hope you're both doing well. My job just got super super hectic, so less time to spend on here (good thing I think!). Hopefully the hectic-ness will stay thru the 2ww to keep my mind off it...

I'm already somewhat baffled by my temps, despite my vow to take them with a grain of salt. I am slightly concerned I ov'd super early (on CD 7), which I think would definitely mean no BFP this month. But we'll see. Tomorrow is when I'm supposed to ov, and no positive OPK yet or "peak" on the CBFM. Maybe my problem is having too many devices - Nicole, I may go your less is more route next month!!

:hugs:


----------



## anetha

JOanna, I really wouldn't worry! Your temps look good, they're just bouncier this last month.
Wait and see.
Are you SURE about the EWCM on the 7th???

Dh and I haven't BD'd in more than 2 weeks, he is sooo stressed at work right now :nope: + I get up earlier than him to go to work, and he goes to bed later than me because he even works when he gets home. Poor guy... 
He's going to Washington this Monday, and will be back Wednesday night, day before Ov for me (or the day after:shrug:). We really have to get in the mood before he leaves, otherwise we'll have forgotten how when he gets back!!! :haha:

I'm happy we're all busy!
:hugs:


----------



## workingttc

Hi!!

Yes, at the risk of super tmi, I am definitely sure about the EWCM on CD7. I'd actually never had it before, so it really threw me for a loop - had always been like, what exactly is it? Now I definitely know! That's what's kind of freaking me out. If only I hadn't failed to do the OPK on CD6--if I'd done it then and it had been negative, I would definitely not worry. But because I didn't do it, my wandering imagination is like, hmm, could it have been +?

Anyway, going skiing this weekend so not going to think about it. Hoping I get a peak day on the CBFM tomorrow so I don't have to transport it on the ski trip -- really just seems excessive!!

That's really tough with the stress/different wakeup and bedtimes issue. We've definitely had that before. Hopefully you can have lots of welcome home :sex: when he's back from Washington!! I definitely feel like DH likes BD'ing a lot more when it's been a while--he's always very anxious as my period's ending. (Again prob tmi--sorry ladies).

:kiss:


----------



## EMC0528

Hey Girls, 

Glad to hear we're all keeping busy with other things, I was going a little loopy checking B&B every hour.

Joanna, I get very stretchy CM a few days before ov. I've had it for a few days and no +OPK yet. Maybe you're having it before hand too? 

Nicole I feel for you. I hate when my hunny gets stressed with work. I always wanna just make him better. When you two finally get some time to :sex: he should have a pretty good build up of :spermy: lol

My dh has also been a bit stressed at work, but I'm gonna cook him a nice supper and try to get him to relax tonight. He's been so tired lately, I'm gonna let him sleep late tomorrow. It's so hard with Dom, I'll have to try to get up before Dom wakes us and let him watch a movie to keep him quiet so daddy can sleep. Nothing else planned for the weekend, I have a paper to write and aside from that itl'll be low key. 

Have fun skiing Joanna!


----------



## anetha

Awwww, thanks girls AGAIN! 
True, and :sex: is always better after not seeing each other for some time. As for the buildup you were talking about... apparently it reduces the quality of the sperm for a man if he doesn't have :sex: often enough :dohh:
By the way, tmi does not freak me out, ever!

Erica, I think it's great how much you take care of your DH, I should be cooking for him, doing the housework... I'm definitely not doing things right. Poor guy, I've even been going out without him and although that isn't usually a problem, right now I think he needs me more. I'm so ashamed right now:nope:

I think this month will be about us, not about a potential baby. I'm really sincere about this, he needs a break, or he'll just collapse under the pressure.

Bisous


----------



## anetha

JOanna, about EWCM, this might be asking for tmi, but id you actually go find it, or was it a panty thing? Sorry... just trying to help :blush:
I find it really improbable that you ov on the CD7. But BD looks good no matter what! Hope you get a positive today!


----------



## anetha

Missing you!


----------



## EMC0528

Nicole, I think it's pretty awesome that you are in such a good place that you can recognize when your dh needs YOU and not baby pressure. You are totally giving him the TLC he will need to get through this stressful patch. You are too hard on yourself!! You're amazing!:kiss:

As for my weekend, I have literally spent 6 straight hours with my nose in a book today, not exactly taking care of my hubby. I had planned a nice supper but we decided to order some indian food instead so I didn't have to worry about it. He understands though, i just have to get this paper written and then I can relax a bit. 

Joanna, I'm hoping you are having a blast skiing and are dtd lots regardless of ovulation or not!

Still no positive for me, although I have had LOTS of CM and it seems to be quite stretchy :blush: I'm sure it's coming at some point. :thumbup:

Thinking of you guys! Have a good night:flower:


----------



## anetha

HI Erica!
I forgot Joanna was skiing this week-end. 
Cooking beef burgundy tonight :) - guess you're right, I'm not that bad a wife after all :blush:
Talked to DH about wanting to concentrate on us, and regular BD too - we both felt good after our talk!!!

6 hours! I remember doing that. Pfff... You're talking about work right? What is the subject of your paper, if I may ask? 

:happydance: to stretchy CM! That's ALWAYS a good sign Ov is about to happen. HAPPY for you. Haha! Never thought I would congratulate a girl on her CM :wacko:

:kiss:


----------



## workingttc

Hi girls! I'm back! Skiing was great fun and on top of that, got my positive opk today, so feeling good about that (for what it's worth--ah, the things that excite me these days...it's truly embarassing). anyway, glad to hear you and DH are in such a good place, nicole. i definitely think that was the right approach--i think that these boys need to be babied a bit (ok a lot) and the more we tell them we are concerned about them, caring for them, working on us, etc, the better. (especially of course if it's true! :hugs:)

more tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## EMC0528

Good morning!

Glad you had fun this weekend Joanna. I haven't got my positive opk yet, hoping today or tomorrow.

Nicole, my paper is for school actually. I quit university about 6 courses shy of my degree so I'm taking the last few courses to finish it off. I'm in a totally different line of work now, I had to certify in the US for my job so my degree will have no bearing. I'm doing it because I want to finish. It's a lot with work and Dominic, but it'll be worth it:)

Hope you and your hubby's all had good weekends!


----------



## workingttc

Good morning, ladies.

Erica, so impressed that you are managing to balance school, work and being a mom! How close are you to being done? 

So not wanting to be back at work this morning. Ugh. Too much to do and too little time. 

Nicole, how is DH? Is this when he is in Washington? Hopefully he's a bit less stressed. This is probably a massive oversimplification/stereotype, but I feel like men are more impacted emotionally etc by their jobs/work than women. (I say this as a woman who is pretty invested in her job and works a lot, so hopefully that makes it ok for me to make such generalizations :)). When my DH is having a hard time at work, it affects his whole mood - and our relationship. Somethings impact me that way, but definitely not work stuff, more like family crises, friend crises, etc. 

Anyway, just rambling to avoid getting back to my work. Have a good day girls! :flower:


----------



## EMC0528

Good morning girls,

Nicole, hope you and DH are feeling less stressed! I agree with Joanna, when my DH is stressed it totally affects our home life. I'm lucky he is generally easy going and doesn't really have a stressful job, when it does happen I always wanna just fix it!

Joanna I am only working on the first of my six courses to complete so I have a ways to go yet. 

I got my positive OPK yesterday afternoon, woke up with cramps this morning. Not sure what that was all about. You think you ovulated yet Joanna?

Anyway, have a great day ladies! The sun is FINALLY shining here, spring is on it's way:)


----------



## workingttc

Yay! Sounds to me like you OV'd this morning, Erica, so you and I are just 1 day apart. I think I ov'd yesterday (CD15), which is late for me, but I'm actually pretty happy about that because I've read that it can be better to ov a bit later so that the uterine lining has time to build up. 

Nicole, how are you doing?


----------



## anetha

Hi! :wave::wave::wave:

I'm so sorry for not giving you any news (was spying a little though:blush:).
It looks like Dh is coming back before I ov!!! I haven't even had a surge yet. Wow, I'm so happy I'm using the clearblue OPK! It's seems so much more reliable. Anyway... looks like you'll be half way through the tww when I Ov! 

Actually, it's funny, DH taught me to separate work and home. I remember, when I started my career as a teacher, I would work so much we hardly had time together. We would eat, and sleep together, I was so tired and focused. He was never like that. I still think that being a teacher is one of the hardest jobs to separate from everyday life. I would always be thinkign of my students, and how to help them succeed, and every article I read, every picture I would see I would transform into an interesting subject to teach my students. Not fun for hubby:nope:

By the way Joanna, I've been spying on your chart, at least I have your temps to read! Phew! :kiss:

Erica, I admire you too! Woooman!


----------



## workingttc

Welcome back, Nicole!! We missed you! :hugs:

So exciting that DH will be back before you OV! and totally agree on the clearblue digi - takes so much of the guessing out of this process! I randomly used a first response, non-digi OV test yesterday (big mistake) and was convinced it was positive - 2 very dark lines. But not sure how that could be and now just wishing I hadn't bothered. Digis only for me from now on.

And I agree with you regarding teaching. Most of my close friends are teachers (truly--like 5 of them!), and they work the hardest of anyone I know, especially when it comes to taking work home (literally and figuratively)! I am constantly in awe!

Erica, how is the temping going this month?

Have a good day girls.


----------



## anetha

Thanks Joanna! :hugs:

Ok, so tmi question. Do you ever feel like the sperm is not doing what it's supposed to? Haha! It sounds ridiculous, but I feel sooo powerless before Ov. I don't "believe" in my man's sperm figuring it out, finding their way, zooming towards their destination. I see them turning in circles, chatting, looking at the scenery, or congratulating each other on the length of their tails :haha: - but NOT doing what they're supposed to. When is the smart resposible one going to show up? 

Anyhoo... Joanna, digis ARE the best, and what's that spotting (yes, I spied) on 2 DPO??? 
Erica, you're temping?

Talk to you soon, the sun is out, it's 25°C, I feel like a new woman!


----------



## workingttc

Ooops - that spotty blip was a mistake - must've made it when I entered data on my phone :blush:

And yes! I agree on the spermies - I have no idea what DHs are doing??! I mean we BD a lot and I think on the right days...Are they getting lost? Taking a wrong turn? 

Loving the warm weather down here too! (Except for course for the fact that I'm in my stupid office!!)

:hugs:


----------



## EMC0528

Thanks for your kind words Nicole. I'll be happy when this course is over...I write my final in a few weeks.

The world needs more teachers like you! I had a few teachers growing up who took an interest in me and I'll never forget them. I bet you have more of an impact on your students than what you know. 

Joana I have been temping, although I started getting a bit obsessive about it so I quit putting into fertility friend and just keep one of the bedroom charts. I've missed a few days because Dom was up early or DH had something else on his mind when the alarm went off:blush: I've been pretty casual or at least trying to:)

After we dtd I literally put my legs in the air and hang out for a bit before I put them down. I stay elevated for a while to because I'm always worried about those :spermys: making it to promised land!

So glad we are all pretty much on the home stretch of this cycle! Even happier that we are all enjoying some much needed sunshine!


----------



## anetha

Erica, I put my legs up too! Today, I actually jiggled around, then stopped because I thought they might lose their way even more :wacko:


----------



## anetha

Still no LH rise :shock:
Will I ever ovulate? Or did I Ov early? Or did I miss it?

Edit: I've been reading some interesting remarks on the net. About BDing, what I have gathered is that it is best to BD 2 to 3 times a week before LH surge (so, take it slowly, and give time for DH to recuperate...), then BD up to 4 days in a row - 3 days in a row before Ov, one day after (just in case!). In case of low count sperm, once every two days before Ov (but one day before Ov).
The strategy is: have fun, not too often, and get more excited before Ov - usually women have BD fever around that time anyway!

Well, I'm a little worried right now, that's probably why I've started looking up these things again!


----------



## EMC0528

Nicole you had me giggling at the wiggling around comment! Any luck with the surge today?

DH and I went on a date night last night. So nice! We woke up to 10 cm of snow and there is 10 more on the way. I'm beginning to feel my sunny disposition fading with the weather. When will spring be here!!!

Hope you guys enjoy your weekends!

:hugs:


----------



## anetha

Haha! I know, I'm crazyyyy!
Have a good weekend Erica and Joanna!


----------



## EMC0528

Hello Ladies,

Hope everyone had a great weekend. Took my little brother out for wings and drinks last night. He had his first bad break up. He was so sad. I had forgotten how much that hurts. 

What did everyone else do?


----------



## workingttc

Good morning!

Your poor brother--that's so rough! Does he live close to you?

My weekend was nice, but definitely not relaxing. Lots of home improvement projects, and no sleeping in :( Did a fair bit of drinking too, so hopefully that's not going to ruin my chances this month!

Erica, is there still snow where you are?

:hugs:


----------



## EMC0528

He actually just moved out of my house mid February. He lived with us for a year and a half and left a few weeks after he turned 19. We're very close and live in different parts of the city but see each other often. 

Home improvement projects? Doing some reno's? That always goes hand in hand with having a few drinks:) 

It snowed 25cm on Saturday. It was BRUTAL! There is still snow but the good news is that it's melting really fast and looks like we're in for some nice weather the next few weeks. Thank goodness. Joanna you would be happy though, I hear the skiing is awesome at all the hills around here!


----------



## workingttc

So nice! I wished my sister lived closer (although luckily one does - I have 2 and the youngest lives in my same city, while the other is across the country).

Glad to hear the snow is melting fast! It's time for spring!!

Yes, fixing a bunch of relatively minor stuff in the house and doing some tree trimming...definitely required some beers to pass the time!

Nicole, any sign of a positive opk yet? I OV'd 3 days late this month (CD15 instead of CD12, which will lengthen my cycle to the longest it's been in months), so I'm guessing that's what's going on with you too! Although if your temps go up, I wouldn't discount the possibility of missing the surge. I think the CB digis--while I LOVE them--are less sensitive than other OPKs (perhaps much like the CB digi tests?). I've tested with strips and other non-digi OPKs and gotten near positives on days when the CB digi comes up with the big empty circle....

Have a good afternoon/evening ladies!


----------



## workingttc

Ladies - came across this interesting study on implantation on here so thought I'd share. (Seems actually to be science-based, so much more reliable than a lot of what's out there. Either way, it's interesting...)

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/147555-some-statistics-do-eggs-implant.html


----------



## anetha

Girls,

Soudns like you had a pretty eventful week end. I'm sorry about your brother Erica, although he's young, breakups are so hard. I can't imagine that happening to me anymore!?!
Renovations Joanna? A few beers? Probably warded off stress, so it's all good! :thumbup:
I went out last night with DH, a Moroccan restaurant: expensive but really worth it. This is the first time I had small portions and felt full! 

I have signs of Ov coming up, and you're right Joanna - I've been testing with clearblue digi AND the sticks just to be sure. The sticks are jsut starting to show darker lines, whereas the digi isn't...
To be continued...

Ahhh! Just got a positive OPK!!! I nearly jumped out of my chair, it was like seeing a BFP!
Yaayyyyy! I've never been this excited with a +OPK, haha!

Rats! DH isn't here tonight! Ok, there will be some serious BDing near midnight!


----------



## workingttc

Nicole, that is totally how I felt when I got my positive OPK! It was ridiculous how excited I was - you'd think it was an HPT! Exciting that you're be joining us in the 2ww! :happydance:

Yum, Morrocan food!!


----------



## EMC0528

That was a great read Joanna! Like I said before, I would have been about 19-21dpo before I got my BFP with Dom. 

I second the "Yum, Moroccan food"! We have a place here we like to go to and it's delish! 

Woot Woot Nicole! I'm happy for your +OPK. Get :sex:!!!


----------



## anetha

Joanna, does this mean I can only ask you about symptoms starting on 12DPO? I can do that! I'll be strong!
I have to admit, we didn't :sex: last night, we were both exhausted :sleep:
Since we BD'd two days ago, DH said: "THAT was when you should have ovulated! Why do you always ovulate WAY AFTER our best BD? For God's sake woman!" - to which I thought: "Ok, here we go again, no BDing at the crucial time" YET I replied: "All I want is for us to have fun, to experiment, discover and dtd regularly - I don't care if it doesn't happen this month, really". 
This morning, he sent some :spermy: my way... He was late, and hadn't had his coffee, but did everything he was supposed to do. I'm sorry for TMI :blush: but this is a BIG step for DH: he's making his first efforts to BD for a baby :yipee:

For the late ovulation, what a MSYTERY! And so weird that it would have happened when Joanna Ov late too! Is there something in the air in California? :shrug:

You girls are lucky to have family close by! My siblings are in France or in Canada! There are so many siblings that fight over the silliest things and don't stick together. As the oldest, I've always tried to stay neutral, not judge them, but I've always been wary of this happening. The members of your family aren't always you best friends but they're the last ones that will be there for you when all goes haywire.

Ok, enough of me, I'm feeling chatty :flower:

Good day girls!


----------



## workingttc

How many siblings do you have Nicole? What about you, Erica - just the brother and sister or are there more? I have 2 sisters, both younger (one 3 years younger, 1 nine years).

Well, Nicole, you could ask me, but I'd have nothing to report. What about you Erica...any "symptoms"?

I'm definitely having trouble keeping my resolution not to read too much into my temps...part of the problem has been I'm not sleeping well, so temping at 6 am almost every day instead of 6:45, which is my designated time...FF says not to adjust, so I haven't been adjusting, but I think if I did, I'd feel better!

Oh, and Nicole, my DH came around like that this cycle or last, can't recall, it was such a breakthrough! I think at some point his competitive nature kicked in and was like wait a second, why can't we make this happen! Let's get on it! He was pretty into "trying" this month, and no issues with talking about it. 

:hugs:


----------



## EMC0528

Good morning girls,

Nicole that is such awesome news that DH seems so on board with things this time around, maybe taking some time to focus on each other really was just what he needed. 

Joanna, I have just the 1 brother and 1 sister. We are all very different in large part do to the age difference. My brother is 8 years younger and my sister is 6 years older so they have trouble sometimes relating to each other with a 14 year age gap. I relate to them both and when we all get together it's always nice. My sister and I never used to be close (I was the annoying little sister), but now we are extremely close. We are not close with the rest of my family (cousins, aunts, uncles etc.) so we are very lucky to have each other. 

I am trying not to symptom spot, but I have been VERY emotional, like super fragile, ready to cry at any moment (was teary while I was describing my siblings:blush:). Although, I feel bloaty and my back has been bothering me a bit. So as with every other sympom out there, it could be a good sign but it's probably AF on her way.:shrug:

Sorry for the long message today. I'm feeling rambly.

Are you guys gonna wait to test this month? I'm gonna try and hold off as long as I can.


----------



## workingttc

Hi!

I know what you mean about feeling emotional, Erica - I've been tearing up over totally ridiculous things...But (of course) now can't recall if that's something that happens to me every month this time!

My temp dropped--as it did last month at 9DPO--so trying not to read anything into that, particularly since clearly last month was not a BFP month!

I was like that with my sister too - we were not close in high school - fought all the time, but then we lived together for a couple years after college and have been really close since. She's younger though, not older. My relationship with the little one (9 years younger) is almost like mother/daughter more so than sisters, but we're close too.

Have a good day girls


----------



## anetha

Haha! Talk about teary. Today, I was substituting, and the kids kept testing my nerves. I felt like crying! And I'm not the one to cry over a day of kids chatting and doing everything they're not supposed to do :) - I didn't have time to eat breakfast though... and that makes me craaaazy!

Joanna, how can you not read into your temps? It's really hard! I have been taking mine because I was worried, and will stop tomorrow (last temp, might as well have ff give me some crosshairs). You could jump of the deep end and stop temping? BIG challenge there...

I have a half sister and brother (7 and 10 years younger) in France, and a half sister (15 years younger!) in Canada. I'm very close with siblings in France (we grew up together), and closer since I left (they've grown up!). They're so young, I never had but a big sister attitude towards them. This is changing though... a good thing!

Yes, Erica, I think it helped a lot to work on making DH feel important in my life! :flower: Thanks for reminding me this!

Bises :kiss:


----------



## anetha

I haven't started pilates...


----------



## workingttc

Good morning! :flower:

No, I definitely don't think I'm ready to stop temping! The only reason I can pretend to be able to not read into my temps this month is that at present, they are virtually identical to my last cycle - and we know how that ended!

So, unless I start puking my guts out (or get some truly obvious sign of pregnancy like that), I am officially not testing until Monday, which is when AF is due according to my LP.

Went to yoga last night for the first time in like 4 years. So awesome! Definitely can feel that it made me calmer!!

How are you girls? Still feeling teary? I definitely think that is a good sign!! :hugs:


----------



## EMC0528

Joanna, yay for yoga! I was supposed to go to yoga Tuesday but I bailed on it. I just felt too weepy:cry: I suppose it could be a good sign, but I'm preparing for my final which I write on the 26th, getting busy at work, worried about my little bro (I know he's oung but he is really struggling with this break up), and trying to keep the house running (dinner cooked, house cleaned etc.), so I have been feeling a little stretched and think that is more likely the reason for my emotional state.:wacko:

I find it hard to find a balance sometimes! Anyway, it'll all be calmer very soon when summer hits and all I have to worry about is work and having fun with the family. DH and I have decided to go to vegas in June just the two of us. We love it there and I can't wait for our mini vacation. 

You guys doing any travelling this summer? Nicole you gonna test early?


----------



## anetha

:happydance: to YOGA Joanna!
Erica, you are superwoman! Anyone would be teary and frustrated! 
Vegas sounds like fun! We'll be going there in a week with my stepmother and her boyfriend. 

Let's see:
I'm on CD21 = 3 dpo
I can test on 13 dpo. That's CD 31!
So, either AF comes on time (CD 28, 10 dpo) or later (CD29-CD 31). 
GREAT :wacko: a late period won't be a symptom!!!!!!!

So, I'll be testing on CD31! In 10 days!

I will also resist temping.

Joanna, I understand, temping can't be stopped once it's started! :winkwink:
Don't analyze your temps, comparing them to last month!!!
STOP!

Have a great day!


----------



## workingttc

I completely agree - Erica you are amazing! I can't imagine balancing work, school and a toddler! It's definitely enough to make one a bit emotional to say the least (tho I still think this could be a pre-PG "symptom"!)

Yay for Vegas trips - I love going there! So nice to just sit by the pool, stare at the crazy people...Hopefully you'll both be PG (or Nicole, almost PG) by the time you go - curious to hear what that will be like, as I always spent the majority of my time in Vegas with a big fat drink in hand!

All of our travel this summer centers around the 5 weddings we have to go to. Some are in cool spots, though, so that will be nice.

Nicole, how long is your LP usually?


----------



## anetha

Hi!

Yes, Vegas will be all about lazing around, but not drinking too much! Will be interesting. 5 weddings a a lot, I don't think I've been to more than 3 in a life time! What kind of cool places will you be going to?

My LP is usually 12 days, so if AF comes on time, my LP would be shorter than usual. I guess it would be only 9 days long. 
HOwever, if AF comes later, and I have a 12 day LP, then I will have a 31 days cycle.
It will be interesting to see how my body reacts to late OV. I'm hoping it will maintain a 12 day LP, which would mean that I can count on my body to regulate itself...
How about you Joanna? Shouldn't you be goign through the same thing since you Ov late?


----------



## workingttc

Hi!
Spending waaaaay too much time on this site and FF today, largely b/c desperate to avoid the work I have to do before the weekend! Terrible procrastination....

So I've read that while your follicular phase may shift in length--ov'ing later or earlier--your LP usually stays the same. So I'm pretty sure I'll get AF (if she's in fact en route) on Monday after my 13-day LP. But we'll see...Today is 11 DPO. Last month, my temp dropped at 9DPO (check), went up again at 10 and 11 (DPO), and then dropped at 12 and 13 DPO in anticipation of AF. Nicole, I'd guess you'll have a 31 day cycle this month and keep your same LP. (But our bodies are such mysterious things I'm learning - who really knows??)

Weddings are in NY, Napa, San Francisco, LA, and Vermont (of all places). Most excited about going to Napa, though hopefully I'll be preggers by then so it may not be quite the same....

Plans for the weekend?


----------



## anetha

I hope you worked your a** off Joanna! 

Great info, thanks!:thumbup: - that makes me feel better, I don't want my body to start shortening my LP , argh.
So I should start spotting on April 18th, and get full AF on the 19th. 
:cry: do I have to wait that long?

Yay for Napa, will it be in the summer? 
Plans for the weekend were a baby shower but my friend's water broke today! Apparently, since he would be too premature, she has to stay up to two weeks in the hospital. I'm hoping to be allowed to visit her.
Orrr... lake tahoe last minute ride saturday morning, and back on Sunday. It would really take my mind off everything!

11 dpo, excited for the two of you!


----------



## workingttc

Hi girls!

How has the weekend been? Nicole, did you go to Tahoe? Erica, are you ok? It's been a while since we've heard from you :(

I was really upset this morning because my temp dropped to right where it was the day before AF last month (at 13 DPO), so I'm virtually certain she'll be here in the morning (along with a second drop to below the coverline). I don't think it's reading too much into my temps to think this - who's ever heard of a BFP when your temp has been dropping for 2 days right as your LP is ending?? No one, that's who! Anyway, I'm trying to put my mini-breakdown behind me. DH and I had a good talk about strategies for next month, so that made me feel better. Now you 2 just need to get your BFPs!!!


----------



## EMC0528

Hi guys!

Joanna I'm so sorry you were feeling crappy today. :hugs: I am keeping my fingers crossed AF won't be there in the morning. On the upside, I'm happy to hear that dh seems so supportive. 

I'm sorry I've been away, we've been having problems with our internet and I haven't been at worlk sinc thursday. I am writing this on my phone and tried to do so on friday morning but I must not have saved it or something??

I haven't been temping, I'm just trying to go with the flow. Dh has said I've been very high strung the last few days so I've been trying to relax. No definite signs for me one way or another. No spotting, but my boobs and back have been bugging me so could be af. 

I hope you are feeling better. Keep us posted in the morning. Nicole I hope you got away and had a great time! Next weekend is vegas for you right?

Thinking positive for us all :kiss:


----------



## workingttc

Good morning, girls.

Erica, glad you are ok and I think not temp'ing can definitely reduce stress!! I'm officially now more confused than ever because instead of dropping today like it should have, my temp is slightly up. But I tested (as today is 14 DPO and I have a 13 day LP) and BFN. Ugh.

The fact that you don't have any spotting is a great sign, no?? Have you tested at all (not encouraging this -- I only did because today is the day AF is due and I wish I hadn't)? Is AF due for you today? Do you always get spotting before?


----------



## EMC0528

Goodmorning!

Joanna, this is great news that your temp went up a bit. I'm keeping fingers x'd for you.

I always spot before, but I tested today as well and BFN. I should get AF late this afternoon or this evening. I'm not feeling confident due to the BFN this morning. We'll see what happens I suppose.


----------



## workingttc

I think we should both tell ourselves that we're still in it, BFNs or no!! I've just read 2 posts on here where the girls have said they got BFNs the day AF was due, and the day after--on FRERs--and then got BFPs the next day. So here's hoping!!

(Although I really don't think I can put much stock in my temp - there are plenty of people who have temps go up the day of or before AF! It's different for me, but this is only my second month of temping).

This whole process is sooooooo frustrating!!

:hugs:


----------



## EMC0528

When are you going to re-test? It will take all my strength not to re-test tomorrow if still no AF.


----------



## workingttc

I'm debating. I'm a bit concerned that my taking higher doses of B vitamins this month may have extended my LP by a day, so that I'll just be getting AF tomorrow morning. Or my LP could just be slightly fluctuating. I'm still super dubious!! My CM is also really watery, which FF doesn't seem to think is a good sign. 

But, if I don't get AF tomorrow, I think I will probably wait until Wednesday just to avoid the agony of yet another BFN. From what I've read, if you implant later, it also can take the HCG longer to build up, so it will take longer for a BFP. Plus, I think the levels only double every 2 days, so it could easily take until then to get a positive result.

Should we make a pact to wait until Wednesday if neither of us gets AF today or tomorrow? I am soooooo FX'd for you - I really think the whole no spotting thing is a huge sign. I haven't had ANYTHING different this month except my slight temp difference and we all know that can be influenced by like 1000 other things!!


----------



## EMC0528

Ok, no testing until Wednesday if AF doesn't get us first. 

This is gonna be so hard. Glad we all have each other :friends:

Nicole, how have you been feeling?


----------



## workingttc

Yes! :hugs:

Check out this recent post:

https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/581104-hope-after-bfn.html


----------



## EMC0528

Thanks for posting that! I REALLY wanna test again. I still have no spotting. My boobs are sore which is common before my period but also happened when I was pregnant with Dom so that can go either way. I'm just so damn impatient. I hate not knowing one way or another.


----------



## workingttc

What test did you use? Possible it wasn't a low enough MIU? (like if it was a CB digi for example - I know those are like 50 miu). Did you use FMU?

I have such a good feeling for you this month - better than I do for myself!! I think it's cuz you don't have the spotting - it seems like you always have that, right? I just feel like something must be different!! The waiting is so agonizing tho! :brat:


----------



## EMC0528

I used dollar store cheapies. It's 25miu, it's listed right on the box. I have one clear blue digi left that I was only going to use if I needed a verification. I haven't had a month where I didn't spot buta After 7 cycles of trying I can't get my hopes up.


----------



## workingttc

Ok, how but I get my hopes up for you and vice versa - that way neither of us gets let down!

I've been looking at my chart from last month again and thinking I might actually have a 14 day LP, which would mean that AF was actually due tomorrow. Argh. I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## EMC0528

Sounds good. I SUPER have my hopes up for you! Between the 3 of us it's got to be a BFP somewhere!


----------



## anetha

I'm so excited for the two of you! :wohoo: I can't help it!!!

I'm sorry I wasn't around, I did NOT go to Tahoe, however, I really tried to stay off BnB (not seeing you guys around really made me think I should get a life - haha).

I hate AF!!!! :gun: Don't come around here!!!!!

Joanna, temp rise sounds promising! Erica, you haven't spotted yet? You always do right?
Ahhhh! So getting my hopes up for the two of you. Just tell me to stop.

Wednesday is the day I'll be all over our thread. 

I wanna know now! :brat:


----------



## workingttc

Nicole! we missed you today! life-schmife! As you can see, Erica and I were very active posters :blush:

I am 90% certain AF will be arriving tomorrow morning. My new theory is that my LP is in fact 14 days (must have new theory at least once every 2-3 hours). Spent the day searching for BFNs at 14 DPO that led to BFPs....Not exactly a wealth of examples out there, lemme tell ya. Plus the temp increase is pretty tiny, and as we've seen, temps can go up right before AF. Sigh...

Erica however is a different story! You're only 13 DPO (which = more false negatives) AND you have a super unique difference from EVERY SINGLE ONE of the last 6 cycles!! No spotting! (I'm allowed to get my hopes up for you two girls!!)

Nicole any new developments at 6 DPO?


----------



## workingttc

Well girls, looks like I'm out. No AF yet but my temp is below the coverline so I expect her any minute. I think my LP was just a day longer this month (which totally unfairly got my hopes up! Never again!) :nope:

Anyway, feeling ok. Had my cry on Sunday (first time temp dropped) so I feel like I've got that mostly out of my system. On to cycle 5. And on to cheering you girls on!! Any updates this morning?? I need you to get BFPs, ok!!?? :happydance:


----------



## anetha

Joanna, I'm so sorry! That's not fair! Your body is playing tricks with you! I don't want to give you hope, yet I don't want to say I believe you're out. I'll just stay neutral until tomorrow, but know that I, and Erica are here for you, that we are all in the same boat, that we are questioning our bodies and our DH's sperm, our lack of luck, or our fertility. I'm going to see my obgyn this morning, and talk about my worries. She'll probably brush me off, but I need to have one or two exams done to feel like I'm doing something, not just waiting around. So, that answers your question: at 6 dpo, nothing out of the ordinary, just a lot of moodiness, and lashing out at DH. I have to get it out of my system before mom in law gets here TONIGHT!!!!!! 
One thing is that we definitely have to Bd more during the LP phase - no stopping!

Yesterday I went to see a friend you gave birth unexpectedly early: her water broke when her due date was a month and a half away! She had to have an expedient cesarean, which she didn't want... Her baby boy is in an incubator (I'm not sure that's the term?), and so small and fragile, it's heart breaking. She's fine, and the baby too - his heart beat goes up and down, wut that's normal apparently. The father is a little freaked out - he can't stand the nurses moving, pushing, bending his baby (it is impressive how they do this with such confidence). I was just in awe, and forgot about me the whole time :winkwink:

Anyhoo, off to obgyn, I'll tell you how it went!


----------



## workingttc

Thanks so much for the kind words, Nicole! I've been checking this site every 10 minutes this morning waiting to hear from you girls. :blush: So much sadder than usual this month. I just know AF is coming and I hate that I have to wait.

Please do let us know what your doc says. I think I'm going to wait till I finish this next cycle, and give us 5 months (so I'll have 3 months of temps to show her) and then go to see mine. In the meantime, I think we're going to try to BD every other day instead of every day leading up to OV--following that SMEP plan. Maybe that will help DH is his spermies are out problem.

Thank you both for your continuing support. I don't know what I'd do without you!! :hugs:


----------



## workingttc

Oh, and sorry to hear about your friend, but glad all is ok at the moment. We had friends who gave birth to a baby last fall about 2 months early. She was in the NICU for about 6 weeks but now she's totally healthy. Stressful for the parents, but they sure do know what they're doing in the NICU--it's like the safest place on earth for new babes!!


----------



## EMC0528

Welcome back Nicole! I missed you :hugs: 

Joanna, I'm so sorry you think the witch is coming. I was hoping SO much for you. Unfortunately I feel the same way. I started to spot late last night. Looks like my lp may have been longer this month too. I was upset and shared a bottle of wine with dh (he only had one glass) :blush: had a good cry and now I'm ok. 7 cycles girls! Ugh:( 

Dh and I talked about trying this month and if it doesn't happen, taking a month off. We're just so stressed about it. I'm sure we will decide to just keep on trying once af comes and goes and emotions calm down. 

Anyway, you doin ok Joanna? Nicole, how come your going to the obgyn? Routine check up?


----------



## workingttc

Noooo! I soooo hope that AF is not coming for you, Erica. 

I can totally relate to the good cry, and I'm glad your DH is so supportive and able to talk with you about it. He sounds like such a keeper!

This is the worst part of the whole process - I find I always feel better once AF is winding down. I start feeling a bit more positive. I can understand how that would get harder after 7 cycles, though. It's getting harder for me each time and this is #4. We have to remember that our chances each month are only 20% or so (less for me since I'm 33 already!), and that it's normal for it to take a full year, as horrifying as that may sound. As for taking a break, there are lots of stories on here of couples just deciding to kind of give up and wing it--not worry about TTC--and then getting pg that very month, so who knows, maybe it works? I'm telling myself that I'm just going to temp one more month, to confirm that I'm regularly ov'ing and then I'm going to stop that -- it's just too stressful. I find that I am barely sleeping in the mornings because I lie away worrying about what my temp will be. It's awful!!

Hang in there girls. lots of :hugs:


----------



## workingttc

Now I think I may stop temping next month - just spent a few minutes futzing around on FF adjusting some temps that were taken on Mountain time (one hour earlier than Pacific time) right around ovulation (just my luck to be traveling then). Totally changes the cover line. Seems like the whole chart is unreliable to me if just a minor tweak can do that. Very frustrating. Sorry for rambling, just venting. Also added the positive OPK that I got a couple days after OV, to mix things up.

Just very frustrated and disillusioned at the moment! I though temping was going to give me more clarity but now I feel like it's given me less!


----------



## pfab

Hi girls! I'm 33, and I've been TTC #1 since January. I'm so frustrated; it's good to see that somebody is in the same boat. I take my ptest tomorrow morning. I'm so nervous.
:)
pfab


----------



## workingttc

Welcome pfab! You're exactly the same as I am! I'm also 33 and just started ttc in January. The other ladies on this thread are 31 and a bit younger, ttc for between 4 and 7 months. How many DPO are you? Do you chart?


----------



## pfab

Hi workingttc!
I'll actually be 34 this year, and I hear the clock ticking loud and clear!

I'm 13dpo, so I'm going to take a test tomorrow morning. Where are you in your cycle right now?

I haven't charted yet, but I've been keeping track on a calendar. I keep track of symptoms, spotting, etc. I have taken ovulation predictor tests, and they seem to coincide with cramping in my ovaries.

I haven't taken my temps yet. How effective or helpful do you think that is? What are you looking for in temp? Increases when you ovulate? I'd like to try charting, but it looks overwhelming??? Any pointers?

It's good to know there is someone in the same situation, and even better to know there is someone in the exact situation...same age, same amount of months trying, etc!

Write me anytime!!
pfab


----------



## anetha

I missed you guys too!

WELCOME PFAB!!!! Yay for a new ttc buddy! :friends:

I'm 31 (the youngest?), not using any protection since july, but ttc for 5 cycles only - ha! seems like an eternity.

Erica, I'm so sad! :cry: - DH seems like an awesome man! I've thought about taking breaks so many times (every time?) and yet, you and Joanna are right, once you're in the middle of AF, the idea of not trying doesn't seem crazy anymore. Been through that...

Here's the deal pfab: I told everyone on here to start charting!!!! I ended up stopping, now Joanna wants to put an end to it, and Erica temps by her bedside. The internet chart is a trap! If you're using OPKs, I'd stick with that. I'm happy I did temp seriously for 2 cycles (I can be sure I am ovulating), but now, that's it! I'm done too! You end up reading into your temps as if they are goign to give you an early BFP.

So, came back from Obgyn. She said DH has to stop smoking (I think that's protocole, she talked about this for 15 minutes straight), and that we should BD every other day. Hmmm, I don't know about that, although that's what we've been doing. Otherwise, cervix is healthy-looking, so she says :blush: - I quote: "Oooook, so there's your little cervix...looks veryyyy nice!" - cute :rofl:
Otherwise, she told me to come back in 6 months if I want to do fertility tests. It takes a year (doing everything right) to get pregnant. Oh, and she wants me to take pre-natal vitamins. Well, duh, I should start now. 

Long long text.

Joanna and Erica, I might have a drink with my in-laws tonight :) - Cheers to my best ttc buddies!
Pfab, how long is your cycle usually?


----------



## workingttc

hi! i *think* i am 15DPO today, but tbh i am not at all sure. super frustrating, really, as at this point i just wish AF would get here so i could start the next cycle. (got a BFN yesterday and my temps are low so pretty much certain it's on its way).

i have a complicated relationship with temping...sometimes i think it's a great tool. (it confirms ovulation, which OPKs can't do, since they just predict it, by showing you a clear and sustained temperature rise following ovulation until AF arrives. it also confirms whether you've BD'd on the right days, which can be an issue for couples that don't temp). but it's also a huge hassle and for me a source of a fair bit of stress. it definitely has been a stressor this month. (i won't bore you with the details but earlier pages of this thread have a bunch of them :wacko:)

anyway, it's great to "meet" you, especially since we're in such similar situations. i really hope you get your BFP! sounds like you're definitely still in the running. if you don't and you decide you want to explore temping, Nicole (another poster on this thread) and I can give you lots of tips--but hopefully you won't need them!!

joanna


----------



## workingttc

Nicoe, so interesting about your obgyn - I think we're going to definitely try the every other day route this month. Must be so reassuring to be told your cervix and everything looks good!! Have you told DH about the smoking thing? I am terrified that if I go to the doc she'll tell me my DH has to cut back on his drinking...the boy would be destroyed...

And pfab I echo what Nicole said regarding charting!!

Lastly, still no AF for me. I'm super annoyed as I think it means my cycles are getting longer. I liked the short ones! More chances for BFPs!!


----------



## pfab

Thanks girls! anetha, my cycle is 25 days. I might try the temping thing this next cycle and see how it goes. I'm going in for my annual gyno appt on June 2, so if I don't get a bfp by then, maybe the dr can help. I scheduled an infertility appt for June 16 just in case I haven't conceived by then. 

Joanna, I'm sorry you didn't get your bfp this month. :(

anetha, I'm glad you have a "very nice" cervix!!! That's always helpful!!! :)

I'll keep you posted on the test tomorrow. 

pfab


----------



## anetha

Joanna, sounds like what happened to me last cycle, remember? Temp was low, but still no AF. Low temps = AF apparently (that's one good thing about temping...). Hang in there :flower:

Pfab, can't wait to hear from you tomorrow!


----------



## workingttc

Totally! Yes, at this point I honestly am just like please just get here already!! I don't really want 31 day cycles to be a norm for me! Planning to exercise hard tonight in hopes that it will inspire AF to get off her lazy a#@ and flow already. Because yes, low temps = AF (or at least they certainly don't equal baby!) :hugs:

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## anetha

Just for laughs... Warning; dry humor

Some Lp signs you can ignore:
Your gums are bleeding. Your gums bleed when you brush them too hard, and/or you haven't been to the dentist in a while. If your gums start bleeding while you're in the middle of a conversation, and you have to be handed a kleenex, maybe it's a sign.
You have an iron taste in your mouth. It's because you just sucked on a penny to see what it tastes like so you know what an iron taste feels like. Or, you just had cheese, wine, and a banana. If you have an iron taste in your mouth and you spit blood, maybe it's a sign, but you should also get your teeth checked out immediately.
You have twinges? It's gas. You're bloated? It's gas! Sorry hun...
You have creamier cm, you just came back from running, or you've been pressing on your cervix too many times in the last five minutes. You wake up and you need a tampon? Hmmm, maybe it's a sign.
Your bbs are tender, even swollen, you could say that they "feel" a little bigger although you don't see a difference in the mirror. It's progesterone. Blue veins? Your skin is fair, and you are using an ultraviolet light - hey! You can't do that! Mayyybe if you can see your veins bulging from under your skin... and your DH starts serenading your bosom, maybe, that's a sign.

Ok, that's it for tonight. I have become a crazy symptom analyzer, and this sure helps in bringing me back down to earth.
:kiss: girls!


----------



## workingttc

:rofl:

V. funny. Update on me is I remain SUPER confused. No sign of AF at all, and now temp is back up again. Nothing dramatic, but over any coverline I've ever had. And not I'm 16 DPO. Even if FF is wrong on my OV date (possible of course) I still think I'm at least 14 DPO. It's baffling. :huh:

Scared to test again and see a BFN, though.

Any updates on you girls? Erica I am soooooooo hoping the spotting has stopped. :hugs: No AF!!!!!!!!!! :ninja:


----------



## pfab

workingttc!!!! You're still in the running! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!!! 

I took a test this am, but got a bfn...

Still no af though. I can't remember if I told you girls, but the last two cycles were both 25 days. AF arrived in the morning on those days. So, assuming I still have a 25 day cycle...AF should be here, but she's not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I guess I'll wait another day before I test. I think I'll wait until Friday.

One thing is I had to pee twice in an hour. Even with coffee and water, this is unusual.

Praying!!!!!
:)


----------



## EMC0528

Good morning girls. 

Welcome pfab! 

Joanna, how are you doing? AF show up? 

The witch got me last night. I knew it was coming. 
Nicole I am rooting for you! I am so happy that the obgyn went well. 

Have a good day all.


----------



## EMC0528

Didn't see your post at first Joanna, still having problems with the internet so I'm using my phone. Not as easy to navigate! 


I'm so so so happy no AF so far. Keep us updated!


----------



## workingttc

Huge :hugs: :hugs::hugs:. I hate that the :witch: arrived--it feels almost as bad as if it had happened to me. I was so hopeful for you. I hope you're hanging in there and getting lots of love from Dom and your DH right now! We are here for you if you need anything!!


----------



## EMC0528

Thank you. I'm doing ok, up and down. I'm sure once the emotial time passes from AF I'll be feeling better. 

I'm glad you have not seen the witch yet Joanna. I am so keeping fingers crossed for you!

Nicole it's getting close for you right? I giggled at your earlier post, made me smile this morning. 

pfab, sorry about your BFN, keep us posted on how it goes tomorrow.

It must be someones turn this month!!! Fx'd Ladies!!

:hugs:


----------



## workingttc

Well girls, I think I'm finally officially out. Just started spotting about an hour ago. I don't normally spot at all before AF, and so far it's just brown, but I think she's on her way. Looks like just an unusually long LP. Mainly just relieved at this point. Tomorrow will be my last day of temping until after AF ends. Then, my plan is just to temp long enough to confirm OV. (Hopefully I'll be able to stick with that plan....)

Nicole it's all you!!

:hugs:


----------



## anetha

I feel like screaming! It's not fair! 

Don't count on me!!! I have absolutely no symptoms (tender Bbs, but that's always the case during LP). 

RRRRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 

Will be back later!
I'm back. 

JOanna, I'm still waiting to hear from you! 
Erica, I'm sorry, it really sucks, we're here for you, you seem to be ok, but don't forget, we all feel for you :hug:


----------



## workingttc

Nicole, no "symptoms" is a good thing! As we know, "symptoms" at 8DPO are just PMS "symptoms" - so I'm taking this as a good sign for you! (But will keep my hopes to myself ;))

This spotting thing is the pits. Bring on the full flow so I can FINALLY start cycle 5 here!! I've really begun to loathe FF. It's actually telling me that the spotting is a positive sign, which I just do not think it is. I do not need to be toyed with at the moment!! :gun:

Good news is that when AF ever does fully start, I'll be in the clear to do lots of boozing with DH's bro and family in NY this weekend (of course SIL is preggers but I'll try to ignore that).


----------



## pfab

So, is spotting a bad thing for sure? Can you girls help me with the temping thing. What am I looking for when I ovulate? A dip or spike? How significant? Also, do I only take morning temp?

AF isn't here yet, but I do have a very, very light brown color when I wipe. :(


----------



## pfab

...and thanks for letting me be a part of your thread ladies!!!


----------



## workingttc

I defo don't think it's a bad thing for sure...TBH I have no idea. I think it *often* leads to AF but if it doesn't it's fine and you can still be PG. Sounds like we've got the same thing going on at the moment - I have brown spotting that's barely there when I wipe and hasn't increased at all since it started about 4 hours ago. I'm just bummed because I feel like it probably means AF is on her way. Totally may not mean that for you! And I should be more patient! (This is my longest cycle ever.)

And so happy to have you join our thread! To introduce ourselves (feel free to go by pfab as long as you like, just giving you our names so you can follow what we say), we are Joanna, Nicole and Erica. All been TTC about the same amount of time, between 4-7 months. Erica has a 4 year old son, but Nicole and I are TTC #1. So welcome!

On the temping thing, look at fertilityfriend.com. They have tons of info and instructions for how to chart and you can keep a chart on there for free if you want (or you can just do it by hand). You want to take your temp at the same time every morning and do it before you get out of bed or move or anything - just keep the thermometer on your night table. Most girls set an alarm to do it. You're looking for relatively lower temps before OV followed by a spike the day after OV of .2-.6 degrees F. If the temps stay up for 3 days after OV, you can be pretty certain you've OV'd (which in turn can help you make sure you have BD'd on the right days). Supposedly if your temps stay up for 18 days without a period after OV, you're likely pregnant, as your temps remain elevated throughout pregnancy. That's a pretty simplified version but should be enough to get you started if you want to try it. I really found it helpful for the first cycle to get to know my body. We are happy to answer any questions!!


----------



## pfab

Hi Joanna, Nicole, and Erica! My name is Shelby. :)

Unfortunately, AF just arrived. I thought for sure she wasn't coming today. :( The worst part is that it seems like every month I find different symptoms that definitely seem different than the month before. I think, "oh wow, I haven't felt this before." I psych myself up only to be disappointed. :(

Looking at the glass half full...I guess it's good that AF came on the 25th day of my cycle again. That's 3 months in a row. So, I feel good about counting on it. 

I'm going to try the temp thing this month. 

Joanna, I'm still hopeful for you! Are your cycles usually different lengths or is this the longest it's ever been?


----------



## workingttc

So sorry to hear AF's arrived Shelby (but nice to meet you and I love your name - it's the same as my niece's!). I agree that there is some comfort in knowing that your cycles are regular - my friends who've gotten PG relatively quickly have all said having regular cycles is key. 

I do think I'm done for as well. But will wait for full flow to call it. As for my normal cycle length, I went off the pill last June and we used condoms until December. Started TTC'ing in January. Since June, my longest cycle was 29 days, and today is day 31 for me. The previous 3 months, it was 25 days exactly each month. :shrug: I ovulated late this month,so I think that's part of what's causing the long cycle. I'm just frustrated at this point because the longer I go without full flow, the more I worry that I'm not ovulating properly or something like that. Anyhoo, I'm going to try to stop worrying for now and assume AF will be here in full effect in the morning. If she's not, I'll take an HPT.

:hugs: to all of you.


----------



## pfab

Good luck for the morning! Are there any factors that cause ovulation to be delayed or is it just random? 

My cousin's wife just found out she was 3 months pregnant...she had spotting instead of af. However, she took a test and got a bfn. She took a test 3 months later and got a bfp. She wasn't sure how far along she was until she went to the dr. That's when she found out she's 3 mos along. 

Don't know if that story helps, but it's interesting! 

Do you girls ever notice how many pregnant people are around now that you're trying? I feel like they're everywhere!


----------



## workingttc

Good morning girls. AF arrived for me late last night. Such an ANNOYING and confusing cycle. Spotting stopped altogether and then AF arrived full force a few hours later, just before bed. And to make matters even more confusing, my temp is up again this morning. I just want to have a chart that looks like the examples for once!! 

Sorry for the rant. Just frustrated. Hopefully this cycle will be more normal. TBH AF's arrival was a huge relief because I was so confused. If this cycle doesn't work though, definitely heading to doctor armed with my charts!

Nicole, what day are you testing? Are you waiting until after AF doesn't show?


----------



## EMC0528

Good morning Ladies! 

I am snowed in....yes...that's right, SNOWED IN!!! I am home from work because the highway isn't safe enough for me to travel. We got another 8 inches of snow. I'm SO done with this weather. Isn't it supposed to be spring?!?!?!

Joanna, I'm sorry you are out of the running. I agree, spotting sucks because you know it's coming, but you can't help but old out the teensiest hope until you get the full blown wicked witch. Maybe FF is right? Maybe it's not a bad thing? Let us know when you know for certain.

Nicole, no pressure :) We just want a BFP for you!! I'm keeping hope for you. You're over half way through the TWW and I can't wait :hugs:

Pfab, spotting isn't always bad, lots of women spot and still get BFP's. I know for myself though I always spot before AF shows up so it's usually a sign that it's coming. It's definitely not a for sure sign that AF is on the way though. If you're looking for help with temping check out fertilityfriend.com. If you put in your temperature it will plot it on a graph for you and help you makes sense of it all. There are really good tutorials and access to lots of other women's charts to learn from. 

yay for boozing it up this weekend!!! My son is turning 4 on Saturday and as excited he is and fun it will be for him, it is a painful reminder tha DH and I always talked about having another by now or at least having one one the way. I may have to have some :wine: as well. My in-waws are in town for it and as close as we are, they have no idea we've been trying and I'm sure the birthday party will inspire comments from the peanut gallery about when another baby will be coming along. I will have to do my best to keep my composure and :ignore:

:hugs: and :kiss: to you guys, gonna try and navigate my way down the block to the store to get some party supplies for saturday.


----------



## EMC0528

Joanna I'm sorry, I didn't see your last post that AF arrived for sure. :hugs: I don't know how I managed to miss that post. Do something nice for yourself you SO deserve it after such a confusing cycle.


----------



## workingttc

Ack! Snowed in in April! That is CRAZY. Hope you can make it out for the party supplies. And tune out any chatter from the in-laws about baby making! I'm hoping to do the same with mine in NY this weekend. Hopefully they'll be distracted by my pregnant SIL.

And yes, Nicole, no pressure at all. I'm just so happy one of us is still in the running. But know you've got tons of support if AF does show. Lots of :hugs:


----------



## EMC0528

Ok so I missed an entire page on our thread lol. Sorry guys I just now realized this. I think the snow is affecting my brain...


----------



## anetha

HI girls!

Sooo, it's a new cycle for everyone except me! I think my cycle will be longer than usual too (late ovulation), because I don't see any signs of AF (for a 28 day cycle, it should start tomorrow, full flow). I'm counting on AF to be here on Tuesday! But, who knows, it could be shorter or even longer than that (ie Joanna). 

I had a glass of wine two nights ago, but woke up feeling really nauseous (this happens with wine), so not drinking anymore.
I haven't started pilates!!!!!!! :saywhat: but my cycle isn't over yet! haha!

Have fun drinking girls! :happydance:
Pfab, we had decided some time ago to look on the bright side: AF=new cycle=new resolutions=drinking wine, extreme sports (naw...), yoga, new activities, cooking for our DHs to make them feel loved...

No worries, I don't feel any pressure, you can ask me anytime.

I'll be back from Las Vegas Tuesday afternoon. Still here tomorrow, but after that, I may not be here too often, but thinking of you, of course!
And when I get my BFP/BFN, you will be ovulating in a week's time maybe even sooner! And I'll be excited for you!


----------



## EMC0528

Nicole, I laughed so hard when I read your "new resolutions= drinking wine" 
That is resolution I can definitely stick to. You made my night with that one. 

Girls, it's been an emotional few days but I can honestly say that having you to "talk" to makes it SO much better. Joanna and Nicole, your support from the beginning of our friendship has been so special to me, and Shelby I'm looking forward to getting to know you better :)

Love you guys! Sleep well


----------



## workingttc

Good morning, girls! :hugs:

I agree, Erica - it has been an emotional few days for me too - I feel like it's been a roller coaster and not a good one! Feeling really good about the decision to stop temping from now until probably CD7 or 8 and then stopping again once I've confirmed OV. Even talked to DH about it (he's become so much more involved - it really helps), and he agreed that the temping post-OV just "gets in my head." So here's to a more relaxed cycle 5!! More yoga for me too!!

Nicole, have a great time in Vegas. Are you bringing any tests with you? If not, it will be so exciting when you come back, since that's the day AF would be due, no? (Btw I think my LP was only longer than usual because I took a high dose of vitamin B6 which is supposed to lengthen it. Not sure why I did that, and not doing it this time. But if anyone needs to lengthen their LP I'm proof it works!). I am soooo fx'd for your BFP. :happydance:

I hope everyone has a good weekend! And Erica - hopefully no more snow!! That is insane! (i'll spare you the weather forecast for southern california ;))


----------



## pfab

Joanna and Erica,
I felt like a roller coaster on Sunday and Monday. My poor dh! Even though I hadn't started AF at that point, I sort of prepped myself early for AF. Those are the worst days. Once I get past that hump, I'm ready for the new cycle! I'm glad you girls have the same outlook "new resolutions=drinking wine." I agree Nicole!!! 

Nicole, I hope you get your BFP!!!!!!!!!! Have fun in Vegas!!! We went there for our honeymoon because we couldn't go on a long one; it was AWESOME!!!! 

Girls, just to give you some more info on me, I live in the DC area where it is a blustery 70ish degrees!!!! ha ha...Erica, I'm sure sunshine and warmth are headed your way!!! 

One of you said that we should remember to cook for our husbands and make them feel special. I sooooooooooooooooo need to do that. I lose sight of our relationship in all of this TTC, so I really need to bring it back to us and what we have...not what we don't have! Good advice! 

I'm also trying fertility friend or countdown to pregnancy...is one easier/better than the other? 

Also, I'm still spotting, so should I count these days as my period or wait until it's on full force? I hate when I spot because I never know if I should factor those days in or not.

I'm going to try reflexology next week. Have any of you tried that??? I've never had it done, but I've heard great things about it!

I can't say enough how thankful I am to have this forum and to chat with you all!

:)
Shelby


----------



## anetha

Hi! Yay to drinking! 

Thanks Shelby, I will have fun (I'm going with my in-laws tho...). 
To answer your last question, fertilityfriend is what I've always used, and you can add the link to this thread so we can all spy on your chart (hum, hum...). I don't know about countdown to pregnancy, I just know that the first one is more popular.
Your first day is day of FULL flow, not spotting. If you've been counting the spotting in each cycle, that may have been why you think you have a 25 day cycle? 
Have fun charting! And looking at other charts, I remember those days... :winkwink:

Reflexology sounds great! I've done acupuncture, and it helped me relax a lot (fell asleep!).

I'm Nicole by the way!
:hugs:


----------



## workingttc

I'm in southern California where temps are supposed to hit 90 this weekend - it's crazy. Desperate to escape from work this afternoon and enjoy the sunshine...or perhaps some cocktails in the sunshine...hmm....

Shelby, I've tried both fertility friend (referred to as FF on here) and countdown and I think FF is better. They have lots of helpful info and FAQ sections that I use all the time in addition to the charting feature. FF also has a pretty easy to use mobile site, which is helpful for entering temps before you forget them :)

I'm finally feeling better now - I agree with Shelby that those last days right before AF arrives when you know it's coming are the worst. At day 3, I'm feeling fairly calm. My temp finally went down (relief) so now I can just chill until I have to start peeing on OPKs, which is at least a ways off!

:hugs: to you all!


----------



## EMC0528

Good Morning girls,

Hope everyone had a great weekend. Joanna and Nicole enjoying the sun I hope. Shelby I hope you are too even though it's not quite as nice as the weather in Vegas or California. I don't know what 70 degrees translates to celsius, I think 32 degrees farenheight is equal to 0 celsius, well were sitting at -12 celsius right now. and honestly I haven't seen a "spring" this cold and snowy in so so long and I have lived here my whole life. It's depressing!!!

Anyway, I splurged this weekend, lots of food, lots of drink, Dominic had his party and I was a bit emotional at the end of the evening.Time goes too fast. I had my splurge and now I'm starting to feel myself again. 

Joanna and Shelby, I really hope you guys are feeling better too, not so emotional anymore. Maybe Nicole will come back with good news :)

Take Care ladies


----------



## workingttc

Hi!!

I just saw Nicole's ticker - 13DPO! I'm dying to hear if she has news!!

As for me, not much to report. CD 6, AF is ending...Planning to wait to temp again until CD9 or 10 and then just to confirm OV. Not much time to think about TTC this weekend, as we were visiting DH's sick grandmother, which was very sad. She's still hanging in there but I don't know how long she has. Definitely put my stressing about TTC in perspective.

Erica, glad Dom's party went well. I hope you were able to dodge any inquiries about TTC. I got super annoyed with my parents this weekend because I found out from my sister that they've been speculating that I'm pg (without telling me of course) because I didn't drink one night when I was having dinner with them. So frustrating.

Have a good day girls!


----------



## anetha

Hi Girls, no sign of AF, but NO signs of pregnancy either (SMALL achey Bbs, that's it!).
Temp is 98.6 - but then again, like Joanna, I had high temps one cycle, even AFTER period was half way along the road. 

I'll be testing on 15 dpo - Wednesday (I'm giving my egg 14 days). Late ovulation really suuuuucks! Last night I dreamed of a BFP (then I was doing the dishes later and thinking of how I should announce it to DH) - I woke up thinking how stupid that was, it was painful! That's why I can't test yet, I'm too scared. I prefer seeing spotting than a BFN. Is that crazy or what? 

Las Vegas is fun, although my in laws are getting on my nerves, seriously overwhelming :wacko: - but I'm keeping it together. The only thing is: I'm drinking as little as possible!!! It would be so much easier if I knew, for sure! Then I would be happy-BFP or happy-drinking! 

I'm sorry about your DH's grandmother Joanna :nope: - and the family speculating about you, how annoying! But you might be in a few weeks, so they might be right soooon! :happydance:

Erica, if it makes you feel better, it's cloudy, windy and cool here!!!!!!!

Thinking of you three, :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## workingttc

I am sooooo hopeful for you Nicole. We really deserve a BFP on this thread! I know exactly how you feel on the testing. Stay strong! I have such a good feeling for you! :hugs:


----------



## pfab

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
:sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## pfab

Sorry, I'm just playing with emoticons.


----------



## EMC0528

Joanna, I'm sorry to hear about your dh's grandmother, I hope your weekend wasn't too stressful:)

Nicole I know how you feel about the in-laws. I tend to get over-stimulated when mine are around. A lot to handle sometimes. I'm so impressed with your will power not to test! I have a good feeling and I'm praying to the baby gods that you will have your BFP. 

Joanna we're already 1/2 way through our wait to ovulate. You starting your every other day plan soon? I am starting today. 

Hope everyone is taking care.


----------



## workingttc

Hi girls!

Yes, Erica, sticking with every other day plan. Amazingly, DH is on board with it (he's really gotten more serious about this whole thing, which is pretty entertaining). My plan is aim for every other day until I get a positive OPK, and then 3 days straight, like the SMEP plan Nicole had mentioned a while back. But I doubt we'll be able to completely stick with that - schedules are just too crazy! All I know is I want to avoid having BD'd every single day for many days before OV--I just don't think there are enough :spermy: left when we do that! (Shelby I love the emoticons too :))

Shelby, how are you doing so far? What CD do you usually OV on?

Nicole, thinking about you today! I am so excited to check this tomorrow morning!!

:hugs:


----------



## anetha

I'm thinking of testing today, but I'm petrified :cry: - I took out a test and then thought of the deception of a white strip. 
If I still have no spotting tomorrow, I will test. 
I'm not feeling calm at all, and need to find something to do :nope:


----------



## workingttc

Pre-test anxiety! That is THE WORST! So sorry. But so excited that you don't have any spotting and you're 14 DPO!! Your LP is usually shorter than that, right? I have such a good feeling....

As far as taking your mind off the test, I'd say go shopping (even just to look) - that's always a very reliable distraction for me. 

Or (and I'm not advocating this), you could just test later in the day without holding your pee too much or anything. Then if it's negative, you can still assure yourself that the pee wasn't concentrated enough and if it's positive...well then :happydance:!! Also keep in mind that you could definitely get a BFN and still be pg--remember that implantation study I sent around. I did a lot of research on this last cycle too. So if you do decide to test, that can be reassuring. Of course the longer you wait, though, the better your chances of seeing a BFP!

We're here for you! :hugs:


----------



## pfab

Nicole,
I like Joanna's idea about testing this evening, and if it's bfn, you can always blame it on the urine. However, if you can wait...that's probably best. I wouldn't be able to wait though! GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!

Erica and Joanna, I'm on Day 7, so I'm right behind you! I'm not sure I've been keeping track correctly, so I'm not sure of the exact dates I've ovulated. Now that I'm on fertility friend, it'll be much easier to track. 

Is it weird that I got super excited that my temp was the same two days in a row? 

According to fertility friend my ov window starts tomorrow and ends on Saturday. I'll plan it until Sunday just in case we need a "booster" as my dh puts it. :) 

How do I get my cycle tracker thingy on here???


----------



## workingttc

Shelby, you and I are on the same day, and I used to have 25 day cycles (until my freak cycle last month!) so maybe we'll be on the same track this month. Either way, you're right you, Erica and I are all close together. Hopefully when Nicole gets her BFP she'll still hang out with us on here! ;)

To add you FF ticker, go to the sharing section on FF and click on "Get Code." Then paste the bbCode into your signature in the UserCP section on BnB and that should do it. And I was the same way about my temps the first cycle - so excited to see my body doing what it was supposed to be doing! It's definitely exciting to feel more in tune with what's going on, and I think charting is really helpful for that.


----------



## pfab

Testing signature...


----------



## pfab

Thanks Joanna! I think I got it!


----------



## pfab

I'm drinking wine with my neighbor tonight and getting my vino fix before ttc! :) Here's to happy and successful ovulation days!


----------



## anetha

I tested because tonight I wanted to have a drink with my in-laws.
Well... I won't be drinking, smoking or staying up late anymore... 

It's a FREAKIN' :bfp: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I was so shocked I just showed DH the test and he looked at it, confused: "What? What? Lines? Is that good or bad?" 

I have a hard time realizing what just happened today, and here I am writing to you, first thing!

DH is freaking out right now... :wacko: - happy (no worries) but not sure about how to react - he had a cigarette, an espresso, and cleand up the garden in less than half an hour :haha:


----------



## workingttc

OMG!!!!!!!!!!! i knew it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so over the moon happy for you! This is the best news ever--we were due for some good news! :happydance::headspin::yipee::wohoo:

Can you tell us what if anything you did differently this month? 

I so hope you'll still stay on our thread even though you're no longer TTC! So incredibly excited for you!


----------



## anetha

Thank you Joanna!!! I really needed that kind of reaction, I'm feeling so lonely right now!!!

I would NEVER, EVER dream of leaving our thread, are you KIDDING?
Now that that's been said:

I used preseed + BD'd every other day up until OV. Actually, can you see that on my chart? I'll make sure you can.

Symptoms? What symptoms? :shrug: - Bbs are always tender during LP, but this time, the pain was more centered (under the nipple). Couldn't drink more than a Corona a day without feeling dizzy. Food tasted very bland a week ago. 

I think the Bding every other day is the way to go. 
My obgyn is going to make fun of me now...
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: happy! And scared to death!


----------



## pfab

:happydance:WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! I know we just met Nicole, but I am still sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited for you! That is freaking awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::thumbup::happydance::hugs::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Stay on here with us!!!


----------



## workingttc

Phew! I'm so relieved you won't leave us! I so hope we can all be bump buddies with you soon!

And I'm so excited the every other day plan worked - we are totally on board with that this month!

No need to feel lonely! You've got a babe on board, and you will always have us! It is so funny - I have been checking this all day because I just had a feeling you were going to get your BFP, as early as last week I think. And I've never even met you! Thank goodness for this thread - you ladies are the best!

Huge :hugs:!! I hope you and your DH can get some time to yourselves to just absorb the amazement and joy you must be feeling--it must be quite overwhelming, but also so exciting!


----------



## pfab

What is "preseed"?


----------



## anetha

Thank you girls!!!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm so excited I can't stop talking and DH is chilling on the couch, calm and composed! :dohh:

:saywhat: I have a babe on board? Jeez, that still seems unreal :wacko: 

Preseed is a lubricant which is sperm friendly. If you don't have a lot of EWCM, it helps guide the sperm in, and it doesn't kill it or prevent it from worming it's way up (like other lubricants). I don't know if it helped us conceive, but it can't hurt :haha:

Joanna, you've always had a good feeling for us all! Thank you for that, and I'm feeling so anxious to see your BFP (no pressure though).
I'm staying! I can't wait for you three to be in dpo!!! :hugs:


----------



## EMC0528

:happydance: OMG!! I missed out on the news!! I am SSSSSOOOOOOO happy Nicole. I was hoping that one of us would be it this month. I am seriously over the moon:kiss:

I really needed this new today, I will be smiling all day!

:hugs:


----------



## EMC0528

Ok, can I just say that I am so freaking happy. I've been sitting here at work just totally thrilled, can't stop thinking about you Nicole. 

Seriously, this is as good as if I were to have got my own BFP :dance:


----------



## workingttc

I feel the same way!!


----------



## pfab

Nicole,
How are you feeling??? Are you super sleepy, sore, or emotional? So, your due date is around the New Year? What a new year it will be!!!! 

Thanks for the preseed info. Can I get that at cvs or rite aid? My neighbor said she thinks I'd have to order it online.

Joanna and Erica, it's boom boom time! Let's have another BFP this next round!!!

:)
Shelby


----------



## EMC0528

Shelby, I know in Canada we have to order it online but I US it's available in most drug stores. I checked their website https://www.preseed.com/where-to-buy.html and it lists what stores have it :)

I was thinking when I go to Vegas I will pick some up but that's 2 months away, I hope I'm already preggers by then.


----------



## anetha

Hi!!!

Thank you so much Erica, Joanna, Shelby, you guys are the best! 
I asked for an "urgent" appointment to get a blood test done. My Obgyn almost laughed when I told her that I had just found out I was pregnant - apparently you usually wait 6 to 8 weeks before going to the obgyn, and you don't need a blood test. There's probably a great number of miscarriages in the first month or two, and they don't want to deal with that...

I'm really excited for you three! everything is possible right now! It's so exciting! And, to answer Joanna again, I couldn't leave this thread, I'm addicted to you gals!:hugs:

Last night, dinner with the in-laws: I kicked DH when he ordered the "charcuterie" plate. No, wait, I ordered it! I had nothing to drink... and my father in law said it wasn't polite not to drink a free glass of wine (the server brought it at the end of the meal) - :dohh: - so I had a sip, said my stomach hurt and exchanged glasses with DH. This is only the beginning! I have my book club soon! I'll have to come up with a good excuse not to drink wien with the girls.

Shelby, I have a few emotional outbursts (I burst into tears because I broke two of my basil plants I had been growing from seed...), sore Bbs (still small!!!), and cramps. This morning, a little nausea and fairly sleepy.
Really, not much come to think of it.

DH is worried, and not as excited as I would have wanted him to be. Erica, was it you who said something about DH not being into baby before he was born?

BTW, Joanna, how is DH's grandmother?


----------



## workingttc

Nicole you need to change your status!!!

That's good to know on the first obgyn appointment - everyone on here makes it sound like you have to go right away, but I'm pretty sure my doc would laugh at me if I tried for that too! She is super busy and very unexciteable generally.

I have heard from TONS of my male friends (and their wives ;)) about guys not being into the whole fatherhood thing until the baby arrives, sometimes even until the baby is a year or two old (babies apparently aren't as interesting to some men until they are more like little people). I've also been told that most men freak out and that this is totally normal - so don't worry!!

DH's grandmother is hanging in there, somewhat amazingly. She's quite old, so they've had multiple times where they thought she wasn't going to make it, but she's apparently a fighter! So we'll see...She seems to be recovering from this latest infection (which they thought might be her last). Hope so!

What test did you use, btw?


----------



## EMC0528

Nicole dh was happy when I found out I was pregnant but it didn't hit him like it did me. I was over the moon, every flutter and feeling reminded me of the fact I had a little bean inside of me even if it was only gas! He came around a little more when he could feel and see the baby move, and again when we bought a few things and got the Dom's room ready, but not until he actually held him did he really seem like it hit him. Until he held him he hadn't realized that there was really a baby in my enormous baby all that time. 

Also, what Joanna said was true for my dh too, he was very involved where he could be and made every effort to help when the baby was born, but honestly the first 6 months and even longer the baby is so totally dependant on mommmy, at least for me because I was nursing. I fed him, was up through the night with him (because dh worked early mornings) and he spent majority of his time with me. The last few years since Dominic has become more and more of a little boy and less and less of a baby, dh has become WAY more involved and often tells me that this he wishes babies could come out 3 yrs old because he has a much bigger role in Dom's life now that he's older. 

DH will definitely come around, not to worry, it's just so different for them. If you are lacking an excited audience you can always come here because we are absolutely ECSTATIC for you!!


----------



## anetha

Erica, that last sentence made me laugh out loud! That's exactly it! I want an excited audience, the balloons, the party, the "congratulations" banner, ALL of it!
Instead, nothing has changed. I'm feeling flutters, some minor pain shooting across the abdomen, and soooo tired right now! 

I tested with wondful and the preseed tests. The obgyn tested at the hospital to confirm.
I really felt stupid...

Anyways, good to know about DHs. But I'm feeling lonely, you guys are way too far away!!!! Not sure I should tell me mom...

Joanna, keep us updated on how DH and you are holding up.


----------



## pfab

Thanks Erica, I will have to check the local drug stores to see if I can find preseed!

Erica, you're going to Vegas too? All this Vegas talk makes me want to go!!!! My dh and I had our honeymoon there. We stayed at the Venetian, and it was AMAZING!!! 

Hopefully, you'll be preggers by then! I'm really feeling hopeful this round with Nicole's success and charting...it's bound to happen for us girls!!!

:)
Shelby


----------



## pfab

Hey girls,
So I have an appt for reflexology today through our local hospital's wellness center. I had heard that reflexology and accupuncture are both helpful in ttc. I was just looking for more information on it this morning when I found this article. In case you're interested, here's the link. I figure even if it doesn't work, at least I'll have a nice foot massage!!! :)
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-20980/Is-reflexology-new-cure-infertility.html
Have a great day!!!!


----------



## EMC0528

Shelby I have a good friend that doing her reflexology training. She did it on my a few weeks ago because she has to do so many training hours to get her certificate and I enjoyed it. It was really relaxing. I think you'll like it:)


----------



## workingttc

Good morning, girls!

Shelby, please do let us know on the reflexology. I've heard really good things about it as well.

Nicole, what is your expected due date? Is it right around Christmas? How are you feeling today? I think you should tell your mom; I plan to tell my immediate family when we get our BFP, just because I feel like I'll want their support and it would be so hard to keep it a secret!

I'm hoping I OV earlier this cycle...I was drinking grapefruit juice to improve my CM last cycle (which it seemed to do), but I've heard it can delay OV, which I think it did for me...FX'd it will be in a few days!! DH is whining about the every other day schedule for BD'ing, but I think it's going to be much better for us. Also, I have a great book rec if anyone is looking for even more info on TTC, you may have heard of it, it has been recommended to me by several friends: "Taking Charge of Your Fertility" by Toni Wechsler. Ordered it on-line and started reading it yesterday. So far it's been both helpful and reassuring!

:hugs:


----------



## anetha

Hi everyone!
I was just wondering if I should go back to acupuncture. Anyways, let us know how reflexology works on you Shelby, we're all interested!

Joanna, I'm starting to feel a teensy bit nauseous in the morning - as long as I eat some bread while lying down, I'm fine. Though last night I woke up at 1am in a sweat, and swore I wouldn't be able to go through this pregnancy - my heart was racing, my stomach churning, and my teeth were chattering. I forced myself to eat some raisin bread and fell asleep minutes later. I know, crazy right? I'm really going to make the best of the not-nauseous moments, I can see them looming!!!
I will tell my mom today, I think I need to talk :wacko: - the doctors may not give a :ban: but I need comfort!
I'm supposed to be feeling excited, but I'm worried, and that's not good for my beanie!

Erica, when are you leaving for Vegas?
Joanna, hoping you Ov early so that DH can have some of it more often!!!!!!!

Kisses!:kiss:


----------



## workingttc

Nicole, so sorry you are feeling worried and stressed. :hugs: I hope talking to your mom will help. And even though we're in cyberspace, we're always "here" for you too - feel free to worry/complain/whine/moan/rant about any concerns to us! We may not know the answers but we're happy to listen!

I am sooooo antsy for OV day. It's driving me crazy! I swear I spend way too much time analyzing my CM. Which might be like the most inexact science ever. Though that book I was mentioning has some color photos of what the various types look like, which was helpful (once I managed to subdue my gag reflex! Eww!)

What is everyone up to this weekend? (Besides BD'ing!)


----------



## pfab

Hi girls!
Nicole, echoing Joanna here, I am also sorry that you are feeling some anxiety. I was just thinking that I won't be able to enjoy being pregnant at first because I'll be in a constant state of "Am I really pregnant?" Is this how you feel? What are your worries??? Talk to us...we're here for you!!! 

Well, I had my reflexology appt yesterday, and it was AMAZING! It was fascinating. First of all, it was quite reasonable. Spas jack up their prices sometimes where you're paying well over $100 for a massage. This place was a wellness center, and it was basically $1/min. I had a 45 minute session. So, if you can find a place that reasonable, I'd say give it a try!!! 

So, the fascinating part was this...there are so many pressure points and out of all of them, everytime I asked her why a certain spot hurt, she would tell me the body part to which it corresponds. So, out of all my body parts, the pressure points that were sore or caused a little pain were my thyroid, ovary, fallopian tube, and spine. This is interesting because I'm on the border of having hypothyroidism. Border meaning I'm just right below the level that would require meds. So, that's interesting. Also, I have a herniated disc...so that would explain the spine pressure point. She said the ovary and fallopian tube pressure points could be sore if I'm going to ovulate soon...which I am. I am hoping that's all there is to those areas. I have had ovarian cysts, and the longer I'm off the pill, the more likely I am to get them. So, I'm hoping that's not the case. 

Anyway, if she had said "oh this is your gall bladder, or this corresponds to your eyes" I would say it's not a big deal because I don't have problems with those areas. But, since I felt pain in areas where I have had or have issues...it's super cool.

If I don't get pregnant this month, I may try accupuncture next!!! :)

I have family visiting for Easter. They just arrived today. I'm going to try to not let this affect our BDing!!! 

What are you all doing???

:hugs::flow::flow::flow:


----------



## Thistledown

Hi ladies! Sorry I haven't been back in the thread in awhile - I really haven't been on the computer much at all lately. 24hr "morning" sickness hit shortly after we got back from Costa Rica, and is only now starting to let up a bit! I find I can't think toooo much about being pregnant right now - if I start getting excited, I start to feel more nauseous! :sick: So not much interesting going on with me. I did get an early scan done around 7 weeks and got to see the little heartbeat flicking away, though!

Anywho, really just wanted to say congrats on your :bfp: anetha!


----------



## anetha

Heyyyy! Welcome back Thistledown! GREAT to have you back! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
I'm going in for a scan when I'm 7 weeks too! Although they say to come in between 8 and 12 weeks, they scheduled me early. 

Shelby, and Joanna, anxiety is all better since I talked to my mom! She was so happy for me, it was exactly what I needed. Dh is just starting to get involved (to be fair, it's only been four days since the BFP...) - and that helps too :flower:
True, Shelby, I really feel like I'm only 4 days pregnant! I worked out today I was feeling so good. Apparently doing abs is even recommended the first trimester (and from then on, but not on your back). My mom asked me not to go to cardio class though. I think I'll go but take it easy!

Reflexology sounds so interesting! I might see if there's a class in SF. I bet I have a problem with my liver! Don't stop giving us details! 

Is Erica in Las Vegas btw?

What's your name thistledown???


----------



## EMC0528

Good morning girls. 


Nicole I like your ticker! I'm so glad you feel good about telling your mom. She's probably over the moon. Women get more excited over this stuff I think. You must be so excited about your scan. Seeing that heart beat makes it so real. 
I don't leave for vegas till june 11 unfortunately. I'm hoping I'll be pregnant by then. If not, it'll still be a blast. 

Shelby, I'm glad your reflexology went well. I've been having problems with my lower back. The massage therapist has been helping but I wonder if reflexology would help. 

Joanna I feel the same way about ovulation. I want it to be here. This cycle actually has hit me harder than the last few. Dh's sisters were here yesterday talking about having babies and how its better to have them close together (neither have kids). It made me so mad, like it's so easy to just have a baby whenever you want. They have no idea how hard I've been trying to do that!!! 

We are having brunch with dh's family tomorrow and easter dinner tomorrow night with mine. I won't need to eat for a week!

Welcome back thistledown!!


----------



## workingttc

Welcome back Thistledown!!

Nicole, so glad your mom was helpful and reassuring - moms are the best sometimes!

Shelby, that's great news on the reflexology - so amazing how much they can tell about our bodies. I will have to try it some time soon.

Erica, sorry about your sisters in law. I feel like going through this experience is going to make me such a more sensitive person on pg issues in the long run. People say the most insensitive things. I know they don't (usually) mean anything by it, but still!

Easter brunch for me tomorrow but that's about it. Lunch today with a non-ttc, non-married, no kids friend which should be nice a low pressure!

Have a great day everyone! :kiss::hugs:


----------



## anetha

How's everyone doing???

Anyone OV yet!?!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## workingttc

Hi!! :flower:

I'm thinking I'll OV either today or tomorrow...Got a +OPK last night. Fx'd as I am soooo anxious to be in the tww (though I know I will hate it once I get there!). Anyone else? Erica, I think you're a day ahead of me this cycle, so you must be close!

How are you, Nicole? Are you guys telling anyone other than your mom?


----------



## EMC0528

I had a -OPK last night. I'll try again this afternoon. 

Nicole how are you feeling? 
Joanna, you excited you got your +OPK?

Girls I had a complete melt down last night....I had Easter supper with my sister, held my 6 month old nephew the whole time wishing I didn't have to wait so long before I had my own. My sister's good friend was also there and is due May 21. She asked me if I wanted to feel the baby move. My mother was asking when we're gonna give Dominic a sibling....it was horrible. I went home, went into the bathroom and cried and cried. I can't believe it's been 8 months. I know other people have been trying longer, and I know I am blessed to have Dominic, but honestly the pressure is getting a bit more than I can handle. 

DH and I are going to try this month with very low expectations, and next month we are taking off. I will still elevate hips and dtd lots in the middle of my cycle but that's it. We didn't use OPK's or temp to get pregnant with Dom and I think a lower stress approach is better. If it happens it happens, no expectations. 

Thanks for letting me rant :blush:


----------



## workingttc

Oh, Erica, I'm so sorry. :hugs: That sounds like waaaay too much to bear!! It is absolutely ok to feel upset and disappointed and depressed by all of this, even though of course there are people who've been trying longer - I think from month 1 the disappointment can be crippling! Wherever we are on the ttc journey, it's difficult and painful until you get your BFP! 

I have seen lots of success stories on here where people "take a month off" and then conceive! Hopefully you'll get your BFP this month but if not, I am sure that strategy will be a good thing for you, at least for one cycle. I feel like I could do skip the temping and OPKs next cycle too - I just feel like I'm getting to know my body better not, so it's less of a mystery that I need the OPKs and thermometer for. 

The OPKs definitely make things stressful - I was awake half the night last night debating whether or not DH and I should DTD tonight or tomorrow morning (and if that'd be too late). (I'm not going to do both because we're concerned about his spermies, since the last 3 cycles we've BD'd pretty much every day during my fertile period and nothing). 

Anyway, hang in there. We're here for you. :hugs:


----------



## EMC0528

Thanks Joanna. I think I keep telling myself I "shouldn't" be upset and I "shouldn't" let it bother me. I think I need to stop "shoulding" myself and feel what I feel. I let it all build up because I didn't want to show how much it was affecting me, it totally boiled over. 

This has been SO stressful!!!


----------



## pfab

Erica,
I'm so sorry you had a bad night! TTC is stressful enough without the outside pressure of family, other pregnancies, etc. I'm so sorry.:hugs:

I was extremely irritable yesterday too because at our family's Easter dinner, we had 12 little ones running around. They ranged from 6 months to 12 years old, so watching them in so many stages of childhood was awesome and frustrating all in one. On top of that, my cousin's wife is pregnant...and they weren't "trying." It just happened. Must be nice. Then I have to walk in and hear my Mom talking to my Aunt about "how hard it must be" for me. Bla bla bla. It's so frustrating. 

So, Erica, I hear you loud and clear. This is stressful enough without all this other stuff. I just keep thinking it'll happen for us! 

I can't remember if I told you girls already, but I have 3 step-kids. So, three of the 12 mentioned kids are ours...sort of. This makes it so much more frustrating because I feel like an impostor. I am doing "Mom" things, but I'm not their Mom. They have a Mom. Anyway, that's been stressing me out too. 

Here's to successful ovulating and stress-free lives (if that's possible!!!)!!!:shrug:

:hugs:
Shelby


----------



## anetha

:wave::wave::wave:

Erica, Joanna, Shelby, I can't stop thinking of you and sending you positive thoughts and dust, you can't imagine!
Erica, I'm sorry you had a breakdown, but you're right, it had to come out, and you know we all look up to you for ttcing on top of your job, your studies, and taking care of your son and husband with such devotion! You have a right to melt down, I think I would have started saying things I would have regretted...:blush: I mean, the pressure is crazy! This goes to you too Shelby, hearing your mom say that it must be hard for you! Arghhh...
Of course, Joanna, I'm not forgetting you, I think that if you want to stick to your plan, you should stick to it, and have no regrets. Bd tomorrow morning, and don't look back!!!
erica, have you thought of seeing your obgyn and saying that you've been trying for more than a year (a white lie...), maybe that would help you feel more in control: talking to a doctor, about your worries, and getting a professional answer, maybe do some fertility tests. I don't know, could it help? :shrug:

I don't feel pregnant (is this a farce?) because I don't have any obvious symptoms. And do you know what I did? I looked up signs of miscarriage - I mean, really... draw the line Nicole.

Otherwise, I'm not working a lot so I'm creating a threefold plan for my futur. How I wish I were working full time, I just can't cope with being at home half of the week anymore. Don't say I'm lucky, or I'll tackle you! :ninja:
Oh, yeah, that's one thing I've noticed, I'm pretty cranky... :blush:

:dust:


----------



## workingttc

Nicole! No research regarding miscarriage symptoms! :gun:

Shelby, 3 stepkids--do they live with you full time? How old are they? Sounds like a definite challenge! 

Erica, I agree with Nicole's suggestion. In fact, I plan to try it myself if we hit the 6 month mark. My friend's sister (who is only 22 mind you) lied to her obgyn and said she'd been trying for a year after only one month! She got an IUI and was preggers immediately. I'm definitely not advocating that extreme of an approach, but I definitely think a little white lie to get a doctor to pay attention to you can't hurt. Probably you'll end up like Nicole and get pregnant that very cycle!! :haha:

I am vacillating on my BD plan (sorry, probably tmi). I don't want to count on tomorrow morning and then wake up and have DH be "too tired" or some such nonsense....so we'll see. You'll know by tomorrow from my chart :)

Have a lovely evening girls! I feel so blessed to have found you!! :hugs:


----------



## EMC0528

Good morning girls,

Thanks everyone for your kind words. Maybe I should talk to the doctor and get an opinion on it. I haven't got my +opk yet this month, but I AF was a day late so maybe I'll get it this afternoon. I have been feeling a bit better since I exploded on Sunday night. Maybe now that it's all out I will be able to relax a little. HA! ya right:)

Shelby, being a step mom would be difficult on it's own, but trying for a family of your own as well would make it even harder. 

Joanna I can't believe that about your friends sister. That's funny. What's an IUI? Is this something I should be asking for!!!

Nicole, what's your three fold plan?? I hope it includes blocking internet searches in relation to miscarriage :trouble: I'm sure your symptoms will start showing, maybe some you don't even pick up on right away. As for being home a lot, I understand you wanting to work more. Toward the later part of my pregnancy I was home a lot more and I found myself getting bored. Just think of how busy you'll be soon with your little bundle of joy:) Have you decided to find out the sex of the baby?

Don't you guys wish we could all get together for lunch to discuss all these things in person!!! 

I hope you all have a great day


----------



## workingttc

Yes! It would be so nice to chat in person with you ladies!

Erica, an IUI is an intrauterine insemnation (I think). I think it's where they inject hubby's sperm into your uterus directly, probably most useful for couples with a sperm issue. It seems pretty extreme to me, and I think my friend's sister is nutty. BUT, I do think there is no harm in talking to a doctor and if you have to lie and say you've been trying for a year to do it, I think that's a-ok! (As I said, this is my plan if we go past 6 months.)

Yes, Nicole, are you planning to find out the baby's sex? Also have you calculated the due date? What is the future plan? 

Oh, and Erica my positive OPK was 4 days late last month...I think that's very normal. Changes in LP are more unusual than fluctuations in the follicular phase, which are common and nothing to worry about.

How about you Shelby? Any signs of OV yet?


----------



## workingttc

PS by lie and say you've been trying for a year to do it, I mean saying that just to get the doctor to listen to you (not to do an IUI :)). Some doctors won't even take you seriously before a year, which I personally think is silly!


----------



## pfab

Hey girls,
I'm "most fertile" right now according to fertility friend, but I haven't ovulated yet. I haven't used an opk this month. Do you girls find OPKs to be really helpful? I have a bunch, but I stopped using them. I guess it's good for cross-checking. This cycle, I'm just focusing on charting which is super cool. I'm enjoying figuring out my ovulation dip and post ov spike. I have been tracking my cm too. If you look at my chart, I think everything looks like it's on target. I wish I knew about fertility friend many cycles ago, but I have to start somewhere! My dh and I have been bd'ing every other day. 

Joanna, My step-kids are with us every weekend except for the 4th weekend each month. Then when school is out, we get them all summer except every other weekend when they're with their Mom. I feel so bad for them, but this is all they know. They were 3 and 1 when my dh and his ex divorced. Now, my dh's daughter is 8 (going on 9) and his boys are 6 going on 7 (twins). They're really good kids, but step-parenting is tough at times. As a teacher, I'm off in the summer, so I'm looking forward to bonding more with them. 

So, you girls were talking about dr visits. I have my annual and fertility visit in June. I'm thinking about telling my dr that I have been trying for almost a year even though it's only been since January. My dh doesn't think I should do that. This same dr knows I was ttc with my ex, and she knows we tried for a year. Also, do they factor in age? I'm getting older by the day and so are my eggs!!! 

Anyway, how is everyone??? Nicole, no symptoms is a sign that all is good!!! Try to shift your thoughts to things like preparing for baby stuff!!! Embrace it girl!!! You are pregnant!!! :happydance: Sorry for the cheesy, cheerleader tone!

Erica and Joanna...I'm so excited for the tww!!! 

Shelby :hugs:


----------



## EMC0528

Good morning ladies!

I got my +opk this morning. It's actually good that it happened a bit late this month because I was super naseaus and probably wouldn't have been much in the mood the last few days. DH has felt the same way, must have been a little flu bug. I also wrote my final exam yesterday so I'm off for a few months. That's a relief for me. Now I can relax a little and look forward to the summer. 

Joanna it's been 2 days since your +opk right? you've probably ovulated. You are now in the TWW! Shelby you've ovulated by now too right?

Wouldn't it be awesome if the remaining 3 of us got our BFP's together this month.....chances are slim I think but hey, you never know!

Have a great day girls


----------



## workingttc

Good morning!

Erica, great news on the +opk! As an aside, I've heard the later you OV (within reason of course) the better your chances of a BFP because you've given the uterine lining more time to build up for successful implantation. So a little late is better! 

It looks like I OV'd yesterday. Temp was way up this morning, so as long as it stays up for 2 more days, it's looking good. 

Shelby, wow - twins! That sounds like a lot, even if they're not with you guys full time!! That's great that you'll have some time this summer to spend with them. What grade do you teach? Nicole is a teacher too! In response to your question about age and fertility checks, my understanding is if you're over 35, you're supposed to get checked out after 6 months, instead of a year. I'm going to be 34 this December (horrifying!!) so I figure that's close enough - we're getting checked if we make it past 6 months!

Nicole, hope all is well with your beanie today (and with future planning!!)

Have a good day girls!!


----------



## anetha

:rofl: Shelby, I love the cheerleader tone when it's that positive! Gimme a B - A - B - Y! Glad you're enjoying the temping, I advise taking a few OPK tests if you want to have a better chance at pinpointing Ov before it's too late, but it sounds like you're doing everything right, so why go overboard? 

Erica, I'd looove to get together, it would be so much fun! I can just see us drinking NON-alcoholic drinks together, and staying in the shade under a tall tree, a lovely picnic laid out in front of us :cloud9: - our Dhs running around for us, haha!

Everything is possible right now. Are you sure about the late Ov theory Joanna? Is that how it happened for me? I thought we built up lining during the second half of our cycle...

Kisses:kiss:


----------



## workingttc

I think it helps with both preparing the lining and having better quality eggs, but you're right, the lining mainly develops post-OV. 

I am soooooo sick of work right now. Have been spending way too much time on this site. But I figure that's better than on-line shopping right? At least cheaper!

:hugs:


----------



## anetha

Liking your chart by the way!
What are you planning to unwind tonight? Dining out maybe?

Don't you find my french ticker's pic a little... disturbing? Or is it just me?????


----------



## workingttc

:rofl: LOL Nicole - your french ticker is HILARIOUS. perhaps it's just what i have on the brain but somehow it resembles a p*^%s to me. i much prefer the english "appleseed" image.

glass of wine or a beer for me for sure. must celebrate that i seem to have OV'd, right?

how are you feeling?


----------



## EMC0528

It definitely looks like a p****!! HAHA

Joanna, good to hear you're gonna celebrate! We need that unwind time, takes some of the pressure off. 

I'm sitting back with DH both with our books in hand and a glass of wine. Feeling so much more relaxed today girls. He doesn't know it yet, but we'll be moving to the bedroom soon. We put Dom to bed early because he was SO tired from playing outside so I'm thinking we'll take advantage of it:)

Nicole, you feeling good? I'm thinking of you often. I remember how those early days felt thinking about my little beanie growing. I am so thrilled for you.


----------



## pfab

Nicole,
Your French ticker is awesome! It's like the perfect combo of an alien and male anatomy! So interesting! It's a *&^is baby. :muaha::headspin: Joanna said you're a teacher too! What grade/subject? I teach high school English. I've taught all grades from 9th to 12th. This year, I have mostly 11th with a mixed bag in my Creative Writing course. Good times!!

Joanna and Erica, I'm pretty sure I ovulated today. Today was day 14 for me. It would be 15, but I changed it because I was counting spotting. My temp went up a bit today, so we'll see what happens tomorrow. My biggest fear is that I am anovulatory. 

I'm all for meeting with you girls one of these days!!! :) Without trying to sound like a broken record, I am sooooooooooooooo thankful for being introduced to this website and for joining this thread!!! :) :hugs:

Shelby


----------



## workingttc

Good morning!

Shelby, your chart looks good, definitely not anovulatory! There's a very clear shift, and to the extent those early high temps during AF distract you, you can ignore them because temps are very unpredictable during AF. 3DPO already--so exciting!

Erica, your evening sounds lovely! What are you reading? I've just started "Unbroken" for my book club. It's by the author of "Seabiscuit" and it's about a WWII pilot, non-fiction I believe. Not what I'd typically choose but so far a definite page turner.

So we should all be in the tww at this point? Nicole, hope you're well too--I can't wait to see your ticker change from the appleseed to whatever is next--I assume it changes each week? 

:kiss:


----------



## EMC0528

Good morning girls!

Shelby, I'm glad to hear you think you ovulated, you are officially in the TWW. I think I am due to ovulate today because I had +opk yesterday morning and a -opk today. That should put the 3 of us girls pretty close together for testing. 

Anyone have anything interesting planned for this weekend? We have supper with DH's work buddy on sat night and other than that we're staying pretty close to home I think. I might do some yoga or try to get out running. I have been so lazy lately and it's really not helping me drop these last 10 lbs. I'm trying to stay fit, and eat well but I really have no will power!! 

Anyway, I guess that's a little off topic, just ranting I guess :blush:

Have a great day girls. Nicole, I'm curious to know if you've had any more "symptoms" pop up :)


----------



## anetha

Hi girls!
:rofl::rofl::rofl: so you do see what I see!!! I'm glad that's not my scan, how mortifying that would be :haha:
Everyone seems happy and relaxed, I love it!!! 

Shelby, I was an English teacher in high school in France, but when I came here 3 years ago I had to switch to subbing in French primary schools!!! This situation is usually what's on my mind when I'm in a bad mood lately. But enough of that, I have my twelve fold plan - yeah, it's getting bigger... it includes all the different paths I could take as a teacher (France, SF, another country, american diploma, ...). I haven't even given thought to changing fields completely.
HOw long have you been teaching?

Erica, one thing at a time! And, yes, you can rant here, even if we call it the positive group (ha! I had forgotten about that!). 

I can't wait to see my french ticker change :haha: 
Otherwise, no symptoms, and I'm growing impatient! 
I went to my zumba class, but - sorry, tmi - I was so gassy (?) it was painful - I had this pressure on my lower right side that hurt. It scared me. Although, I assure you, I was really careful. 
I think the twisting and turning is not good, not the jumping up and down.

Oh well, they say pilates is good :)


----------



## EMC0528

Nicole you inspired me! Today when I was at work (bored to death) I decided to map out my path to finishing my degree. 

I am so envious of your motivation! When I was pregnant I used it as an excuse to eat whatever I wanted and didn't exactly exercise much :blush: I did walk A LOT at the end and I think that actually encouraged labour. Anyway, I think it's really awesome you're staying fit. I have heard any exercise that you do before pregnancy is usually safe during pregnancy as long as your body is used to it, and actually helps you through the labor because you're stronger and have more stamina.:thumbup:

Joanna, I am ashamed to say my latest book is historical fiction with a typical love story blah blah blah. I can't help myself, when I have time to read for fun (not school) I love curling up with a book that doesn't really involve a lot of though or analysis. I think it's called "At the Kings Command." The book you're reading sounds good I just finished my course on world history and the wars are by far the most interesting part. Maybe I'll check that one out. 

Shelby I agree with Joanna, chart looks great. I understand your fears though, I read on here sometimes about the troubles other women have had and my mind always races thinking that I could have any one of those same problems. 

I feel positive girls, so far we've got a good track record, we've had a BFP every cycle so far.:happydance:


----------



## workingttc

Hi girls!

You're right, Erica - we have had one BFP per cycle! Good stats!! And I love a good historical fiction/love story--just finished one called The Invisible Bridge that I loved - such a great escape!!

Nicole, I want more details on the plan!!

Pretty mellow weekend for us, but it's supposed to be quite warm, which will be great! Erica, hopefully it's no longer snowy there??

:hugs:


----------



## pfab

Erica and Joanna, yep, it looks like we're in our TWW!!! I'm so excited. Although, the symptom spotting paranoia has set in already. My bbs hurt. I hate symptom spotting, but no matter how hard I try, I always convince myself that whatever it is could be a sign. Do you girls do the same? 

Joanna, thank you for checking my chart! It's good to know I'm on the right track!!! I thought for sure I ovulated yesterday, so I can't believe I'm already on Day 3. Woo hoo! How exciting that we're all within a few days of each other! 

Erica, I know how you feel about exercise. It's so hard to get motivated sometimes! Yoga is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo relaxing! That's a good idea! I should do that too. It seems like the tornados are all out of the area, so I can get back to walking...and maybe build up to running. I have an idea...let's make this thread about weight loss and exercise...then we won't obsess over ttc!!! Then when our TWW is up, we can get back to ttc chat. Just kidding...I wouldn't be able to hold off that long. 

Nicole, I am just about to finish my 11th year of teaching. Are California public schools hiring? How are the school systems in CA? I know a little French...je suis a na na na. Translation= I am a pineapple???? That is all I know! haha

Well, I hope all is good with you ladies! I'm looking forward to some quality time with my DH. My step-kids are with their Mom this weekend, so that gives us time to do some cleaning, chores, and boom boom pow. :) 

Erica, have fun at your dinner with DH's work buddy and get some yoga in there somehow!!! :) 

:hugs:
Shelby


----------



## pfab

That's so good to hear that we've had a pregnancy every cycle!!! Very good track record!!! Erica, thanks for checking my chart! It's good to have confirmation that I ovulated! :)


----------



## workingttc

Hi girls! Just wanted to wish you all a fabulous weekend! :kiss:


----------



## EMC0528

Happy weekend ladies!

Hope you are all doing great and having a fantastic weekend:)

I don't know if this is worth noting but I had a teensy bit of spotting today. Weirdest thing. Hope that doesn't mean I don't have a strong uterine lining? Any way, Joanna and Shelby hope you enjoying your tww and Nicole hope your beanie is well and you're feeling well. 

Enjoy the rest of your weekend :hugs:


----------



## workingttc

Hi girls. Hope everyone is relaxing and enjoying a nice weekend. Erica, my guess on the spotting is that it is related to OV -- either it's left over from when you OV'd or you actually OV'd a day or two later than your positive OPK indicated. Are you temping this cycle? I definitely wouldn't worry about it indicating anything about your lining. You also might want to check your cervical position. I was just reading in that book I got that one of the causes of spotting in the luteal phase can be if your cervix is low, and you BD, sometimes it can get "hit" and cause spotting...So if you've BD'd recently, that could be it too. If it's OV related, that's a great fertility sign!!

Just finished a great yoga class today. Have found a place I love (I like active places without the chanting and such) and it's been awesome. 

Have a great day/afternoon ladies! :hugs:


----------



## pfab

I hope everyone is having a great weekend! 

Erica...I agree with Joanna. Since it's so close to ov, it's probably that! 

Has this ever happened to any of you? I logged my temp this morning, and all of a sudden, fertility friend changed my ovulation date on me. So, now I'm day 4 instead of day 6. We still dtd on the ov day, so at least that's covered. But, what could this mean? Is it good, bad, or neither? 

Symptom spotting... Today, I wept a little reading Mother's Day cards. Could I be weepy/emotional??? This is extremely disgusting, so I apologize ahead of time, but I burped and threw up in my mouth. Is that a little like morning sickness or was it just my lunch getting revenge??? Sorry for the gross image. 

So, Erica, I think we're on the same DPO now????

:hugs:
Shelby


----------



## EMC0528

pfab said:


> Symptom spotting... Today, I wept a little reading Mother's Day cards. Could I be weepy/emotional??? This is extremely disgusting, so I apologize ahead of time, but I burped and threw up in my mouth. Is that a little like morning sickness or was it just my lunch getting revenge??? Sorry for the gross image.

:rofl:

Shelby that was a good way to start my day, I had a pretty goog chuckle at your last post:)

Good Monday Morning everyone!

Nicole, your ticker has changed!!! Hope you are feeling well.
Joanna and Shelby how are you guys doing in your TWW. 

Everyone have good weekends?


----------



## workingttc

Hi girls!

Shelby, looks like FF moved your crosshairs back to where they were? It does that, I've seen lots of posts on here about it. I definitely wouldn't worry about it, esp if you're covered on the BD'ing for both days :)

Not happy to be back at work this morning--it's going to be another beautiful day here and I'm stuck in my office...Ah well. TWW is moving slowly, as usual. And since my LP seems to be between 13 and 15 days, it looks like I've got a lot longer to wait! Debating whether to test early this month or not. Last month, I held out and got all excited when AF didn't come, but it turned out my LP was just longer than usual. So it just got my hopes up unnecessarily. If I'd tested earlier, I might not have gotten my hopes so high. But then I hate seeing the BFNs. Such a tough call!


----------



## EMC0528

I'm with you Joanna, I've been thinking I might test on the 14th if I don't get AF, that would make me a few days late so if I was perggers it would definitely show up. Although I also find that waiting and wondering can be equally as painstaking as testing and getting that BFN. 

It's beautiful here today too. On Friday someone commented on hoping the snow was gone for me, well we had a bad storm and it was snowing like crazy, I was gonna put up pictures because I didn't think you guys would actually believe me! It melted over the weekend and we are actually expecting 19 degrees today!! Woot Woot!! 

It's a slow and boring day over here, I have a feeling I'm gonna be all over the boards today.


----------



## workingttc

Me too! I hope I get a BFP soon because this whole TWW thing is ruining my productivity - every month around this time I spend way too much time on these boards!

Anyway, I'm going to keep debating the when to test issue. I'll keep you posted on what I end up deciding to do. 

Erica, that is crazy about the snow!! Is that normal for where you are at the end of April?? Glad to hear it's warmed up today, though!


----------



## EMC0528

It's not unsual to get a freak snow storm in april or may, but I have lived here my whole life and I don't ever remember a spring like this one. We have had non-stop snow and cold. I hope it's behind us now, it's making people whacky.

If I test on the 11th I'll be 14dpo, but I have an urge to test on May 8th which will only put me at 11dpo, but it's mother's day and that would be such a nice gift. 

My sister and I are getting matching tattoos this weekend to commemorate our relationship and all the difficulties we've over come. It just dawned on me that I could be pregnant at that point.....I wonder if I should wait?


----------



## anetha

Hi girls!!!
Good morning!

Joanna and Erica, I would go for the late test, but that's just me, I couldn't stand NOT seeing a line. I'm a pessimistic!

Now, I could share my plan, but it truly is boring. My options are going back to school to get an american diploma to teach or to write an exam to teach elementary school in french schools. Or, goign back to France and back to my job as an english teacher in high school. Since I'm pregnant, I've had to adjust these plans around my due date. I'm glad I inspired you Erica!!! I hope it helps you! 
Now, as for exercising, I'm afraid I'm not doign as much as I'd like. Many times my abdomen is tight, and I can't really workout without some pinching/cramping. 

Shelby, tu parles français!!! :happydance:
"I am a pineapple", that's better than most americans! :thumbup::happydance:

Erica, spotting?!???

Ok, I'm going to have to join a thread on the pregnancy forum, I have too many questions about midwives, obgyns, the american health system...
I'll be back to check up on you girlies though!


----------



## anetha

Erica, on which part of your body would you be getting the tatoo?


----------



## EMC0528

It's a little tree behind my ankle bone going down to my heal. Not very big. I worry about infection but I never had any problems with my other 2 tattoos so I think it should be ok?


----------



## pfab

No more snow! No more snow!! No more snow!!! Erica, let me know if that works! ;) 

Girls, I have a meeting in a few minutes, so I can't respond to your posts just yet, but I wanted to say HI!!!! Yes, Joanna, my chart is back on Day 12 as my ov day. It's driving me crazy. They're basing it on my cm, I think. I have egg whites again. What do you girls think of that? Does that mean I have more than one fertile window or is it just a fluke??? I just want a normal chart!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ...and I want a baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Erica...you're tatoo sounds nice! Post a pic!

I'll get back on later!


----------



## anetha

I'm not sure, but I don't see why it would be dangerous for the baby (the ink, an infection?), I mean as long as you go to a place where they use sterile equipment - LOL.
From what i've found on the internet, even piercing your ears can cause an infection. I mean, come on!
Can you wait? If you don't get a BFP, maybe that could be something exciting to do then? And if you get your BFP, you might want to wait because the possibility of contracting an infection might scare you all of a sudden. you don't want to be worried as soon as you get a BFP.

Wow! I haven't helped at all, have I?
Tell us what you decide to do!


----------



## workingttc

I agree with Nicole. I do think that the risk of an infection from a tatoo at a reputable place is about the same as getting an infection from a hundred other things we expose ourselves to daily. But, if you can wait until after you know for sure either way on the BFP, it might make the decision clearer...

Shelby your post made me laugh :) As far as the EWCM, I have definitely heard of people having it after OV and still having ovulated. The key is whether your temps confirm OV, which I think yours do. The EWCM after OV could just be a secondary estrogen surge during the LP, which happens. (Of course I'm not 100% on any of this, and I think Nicole knows the most about all of it, so I will defer to her if she has other ideas!)

:hugs:


----------



## pfab

Erica,
My recent rule of thumb has been, do whatever you would normally do until you find out you're pregnant. So go for it!!!! 

Joanna, how was yoga??? So relaxing? Thanks for the cm tidbits. It's a mystery. If I'm not preggers this month, I'm looking forward to comparing my charts next time. 

I'm going to wait to test until Sunday. I think! By then I'll be 13 dpo...unless ff changes my ov day again!!! 

Nicole, is your dh getting more excited? Has it really hit either of you yet???

:hugs: to all of you!


----------



## anetha

Haha! Me? The expert? We all found out I wasn't! But I can give my two cents Shelby!
Iti is absolutely obvious that you ovulated, the temp shift is perfectly clear, and the post-ov tempshave remained high! EWcm can be confused with semen, natural lubricant, lubricant... blah blah blah. I would absolutely not rely on cm! Temps are the BEST!

DH and I have started talking about names, and he already calls me mommy for fun (although he stopped that when I said it was a liiiitle weird). I have been worrying about midwives, when to tell the rest of my family, insurance. He has been worrying about whether to buy or to rent a 2 bedroom, and what school he/she will be goign to :haha:
I'm sorry I don't seem as merry as I thought I would be :nope: it's also hard not being able to drink, smoke, or drink caffeine (makes me feel queasy now). I mean, where's MY drug when I need to unwind? And don't even mention BDing. YES, there, I said it, I'm not feeling sexual AT ALL! - this has been really bothering me lately.

I can't wait to tell my family in France!!!


----------



## workingttc

You are the pregnant one! (so that makes you an expert in my book ;)) Sorry your not feeling too merry at the moment. I can imagine there must be soooo much to think about! I can't imagine no alcohol or caffeine, personally. Hang in there! I like the new ticker btw!! When are you going to tell your family in France?

Shelby, I am loving yoga. The one I'm doing is a bit of a workout, which I like. I feel like I'm getting stronger, which is cool. I went on my OV day last week, so I had some time to lay there and commune with my egg--the instructor was like, "clear your minds" and I was like "meet the sperm, meet the sperm!" You know you are ttc crazy when....

Anyhoo, have I mentioned lately how thankful I am for this thread?? 

Erica, do you have a drawing of the potential tat you can show us? 

:kiss:


----------



## EMC0528

Good morning!

Shelby, I think you're right. I don't want to wait and be disappointed that I did. I had no problem healing my other 2 tattoos so I'm sure it'll be fine. 

Nicole, I'm sorry you aren't feeling great. Honestly, the first 3 months of my pregnancy were the worse. I was so tired all the time and emotional. Kind of felt like "this is it????" It gets better!! Wait till you feel the baby move, and see the heart beat. It's pretty special. 

Joanna I will post a pic in a bit. I'm SO excited!


----------



## EMC0528

So the idea is there are two interlocking trees from the same roots that form one strong tree. Kind of sounds cheesy when I type it out lol.

On side of the tree will be a little lighter than the other, like a shade of grey. So you can see that they are different and seperate.

This was a huge step for my sister. She is a lot more conservative than I am. It really shocked me she was willing to do this. It's really special that we'll share something so permanent.

What you think?
 



Attached Files:







tree.JPG
File size: 7.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## workingttc

I like it! Very cool! So fun that you are doing it together, also. 

How is everyone this morning?


----------



## EMC0528

Wow, I have been SO busy today. It's such a nice change. My depends largely on the weather, so now that the sun is shining a bit things are picking up. 

How are you Joanna? Slow at work?

Is this a long TWW or is it just me?


----------



## workingttc

Ugh, it is taking AGES! I can't believe I'm only 7DPO. And since I seem to have a long-ish LP, FF doesn't want me to test until a week from tomorrow (May 11). I'm virtually certain I won't make it that long.

So happy to hear the weather is improving. I am totally with you on that - my mood is so weather dependant!

How is Dom these days? Does he get out for the summer holidays soon (I'm assuimg he's in some sort of preschool--not sure how that works in Canada tho)?


----------



## pfab

Erica,
I love your tattoo and the concept behind it!! Very nice! 

Joanna, I love the spermy pep talk during yoga! That cracks me up!!! I'm going to try that!!!!

FF is messing with me!! ugh!! They moved my ov day again. Now I'm back to oving on Day 14 which makes me on DPO Day 7. This is not helping my tww insanity! 

Girls, I would post a pic of me so you can match a face to a name, but I don't want my students to ever find me on here. I'm not sure how they would or could, anyway I have one from my wedding where my husband and I are sort of far away. Maybe I'll post that one. 

Is 10 dpo the earliest we can test??? How are you girls feeling?


----------



## pfab

WRONG!!! I'm only 6 dpo!!! ugh ugh ugh!!! :(


----------



## workingttc

Shelby, that is so frustrating! What's the deal with your temps on CD5 and 6? Did you take them at an off time (I noticed the circles are open). If looks to me like if those were slightly lower, FF would move your OV day back. But then again, keeping it where it is (since you know you're covered on the BD'ing front) might be better psychologically because it'll force you to test later :) (I need constant help with that!!)

And yes, I think the very early response tests will show a positive at 10 DPO, but the likelihood of a negative is still really high, esp since you could implant at 10 or even 11 DPO and then there's no way you'd have a BFP before 13 or 14 DPO. Soooo, many people like to wait until the day AF is due. I did that last month and I don't really think it made it any easier for me though...So who knows? I say if you want to test at 10 DPO, go for it. Just remind yourself that there is a very high likelihood of a false negative.

I'm going to try to hold out as long as I can. I have a feeling I won't be able to resist testing on Mother's Day, just b/c I love the sound of a mother's day BFP. But we'll see. 

:hugs:


----------



## anetha

Erica! I love the tattoo!!! It's beautiful, and the meaning is powerful (not cheesy for me!).
Thank you girls for your kind words. Erica, I do feel like "That's it?", and I can't wait to hear the heart beat!
Shelby, that really sucks for your temps, I agree it messes with your brain! Yay! A Pic!


----------



## pfab

Thanks girls! Joanna, my empty circle days were due to a different time. I was on spring break and got up later. So, my temp would've been lower those days. I didn't realize how much our bbt changes in just a couple hours. So, then I started waking at the time that I wake up for work: 5:30am. Yuck!!!

Here's a pic of me!
:)
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0104.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## EMC0528

Shelby you look lovely in your wedding pic! 

Joanna I think I may test on mother's day too. What an amazing gift it would be. I will go into it expecting a BFN and plan to have some wine that night if that is the case:) If it's a BFP, then great, if not, I will still enjoy my day with my sweeties. 

Nicole have you found a pregnancy group yet? Are you planning to find out the sex?


----------



## workingttc

Hi girls!

Shelby, great pic! Were you guys married on a boat? And yes, a couple of hours can make a big difference on the temps (as much as .1 per half hour for some women). The problem with adjusting the temps is that it doesn't make that kind of difference for everyone. Frustrating. So, I guess just stick with where FF has you now, but know you might have OV'd earlier :)

Erica, what do you have planned for mothers day (other than testing :winkwink:)? Shelby, are your stepkids with you guys that day or with their mom? Nicole, any plans to celebrate your first official mother's day as a mom?

Have a good day everyone!! :hugs:


----------



## EMC0528

Good morning Ladies,

How is everyone today?? It's another nice day here so I am a happy girl. 

Joanna my dh is taking me to Banff for the day. If your a skier you probably have heard of it. It's beautiful in the mountains. My dh proposed there on my birthday at the top of the gondola on a beautiful mountain top. We go back with Dominic and ride the gondola up the mountain every few years. We're gonna have brunch at one of the hotels and then walk around the town. They have lots of shops and stuff. They have a famous fudgery and candy store which I will definitely be treating myself to:)

What are your plans sunday? I hope you are getting a pedicure or something nice.


----------



## pfab

Erica, that sounds like a lovely Mother's Day!!! It sounds like a very special place for your family!!! 

Joanna, my step-kids will be with us briefly in the morning, and then they'll go with their Mom for the rest of the day. I'm afraid I'm going to feel a little sad this Mother's Day. Although, I am a Mother to my adorable dog Loopy!!! :) 

Joanna...your chart looks VERY PROMISING!!! Don't you think? I'm fairly new to this, but compared to your past cycles...it looks good. Temps are higher! 

Erica, do you have a chart that I can stalk??? lol I am sick of staring at my own!!!

Nicole, I hope you do something awesome for Mother's Day!!! Based on how you're feeling, that "something awesome" may be...to get sleep!!! Take a 24 hour nap!!! lol I hope you're feeling better. It's good to know that Erica felt the same way in her first trimester.


----------



## pfab

Oh, are any of you girls VIP members of ff? I am trying to figure out if it's worth paying for...


----------



## workingttc

Erica, I have always wanted to go to Banff! It sounds amazing, and that sounds like a perfect day!

Shelby, I'll be a little sad too, unless I get a BFP!! We're going to brunch with my mom, which will be nice and low key. 

As for my chart, yes, it is higher than normal, and I don't have any of the dips I usually have. I'm so nervous about reading anything into it though--I've been burned too many times! The first cycle, I thought the dips were implantation, now I'm reading the opposite into it!! I'm cautiously optimistic, but since I have a long LP, I have to keep reminding myself that the key temps for me are much later in my cycle--there's still lots of time for them to go down at this point. Also, last month my temp went UP on the 2nd day of AF! Soooooo, I don't know...trying to stay positive (but not too positive!) Thanks for looking at it! It's always nice to get another set of eyes.

I have the FF VIP and I totally think it's worth it. It gives you lots more analysis and you can search the chart gallery, which is what I spend a lot of time doing (possibly too much :blush:)

What kind of dog do you have?


----------



## EMC0528

Thanks Guys, I am really looking forward to it.

Shelby I haven't been charting because I was OBSESSING about it and I found my temps were whacky all the time. Tried different thermometers and I took it always at the same time, but I couldn't make sense of it. 

Joanna, I'm excited for you. Things are looking positive. My fingers are crossed!!


----------



## workingttc

Thanks, Erica. I go back and forth. I mean I was going to quit charting after OV this month because it stressed me out so much, and here I go reading into the temps again! Terrible. 

I have my fingers and toes crossed for all of us. :hugs:


----------



## pfab

Erica, 
That makes perfect sense. I wouldn't chart either if I were you! It's frustrating enough when my temps are staying in the same place, I can't imagine how frustrating it would be if they're all over the place. I guess when people say, "Stop trying, and it will happen." They mean stop obsessing over things like charts, etc. I can't stop though. This is my first cycle with charting, and it's addictive. 

Joanna, I'll be with my Mom too on Mother's Day, so that will be nice! I forgot to tell you that we did get married on a boat last July in California. It was a perfect day and evening. It's an old river boat that a couple restored. Now they use it for events. You rent the whole boat + have the ceremony and reception on board. Perfecto!! 

My dog is a corgi, beagle, jack russell mix. He's freaking amazing. I'm biased, of course. :)

Well, I'm getting ready for bed. Joanna good luck with tomorrow's bbt! 

Good night girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pfab

Good morning ladies!!!

If anyone has time, can you look at my chart? I think I had an implantation dip with today's temp!!! We'll see what tomorrow brings! 

I'd love to know what you think. I'm cautiously optimistic!


----------



## workingttc

Good morning ladies.

Shelby, that could be an implantation dip if your temp goes up tomorrow morning. FX'd!! 

Your dog sounds awesome - must be super smart with that mix! I have always wanted a beagle.

Erica, how are you feeling today? Nicole, everything good with you? I can't wait to see your 7 week ticker!

:hugs:


----------



## EMC0528

Good Morning Girls,

Shelby fx'd for you.

Joanna, I'm doing good thank you for asking:)

How is everyone else today? I'm hoping the day will go by quickly! I have to start working Saturdays for the summer months, but I still get Friday and Sunday off and I'm looking forward to that. 

Hope everyone has a great day!!

Erica


----------



## anetha

Hi everyone!
Shelby, that temp drop is huge! I think that's promising actually. Joanna, your temps DO look different (I promise that's all I will say!). Erica, I agree temping doesn't make sense when temperatures aren't cooperating!
Everyone seems so upbeat, it makes me feel happy!!!!!!!!

Mother's day! Ha! I completely forgot that had anything to do with me! I'll be seeing my mom a week later (she's coming to SF for a conference and will be staying to visit :happydance:), so we'll have plenty of time to celebrate. 

The weather is beautiful here, my mood has changed, I feel so much better. 
Shelby, you guys are brimming with happiness in your pic! I love it! 

I don't remember who asked...:blush: but I want to know the sex of the baby asap!

Have a great day, I hope you have good weather too and get plenty of vitamin D3 naturally!


----------



## workingttc

I wish I were as upbeat as I sound :nope: I think I've just spent too much time looking at ovulatory charts on FF that have the same kinds of temps as mine - Nicole, didn't you have temps like this on at least one of your non-pg charts? I should probably just stop temping. I can pretty much tell what my temps are at this point - the last couple of nights I've felt so hot I couldn't sleep.

Anyway, sorry for the negativity. I'm still super super positive for you girls, and I will try to go back to positivity in my next posts!! 

Big :hugs:


----------



## pfab

Thanks Nicole! I hope it means something. I haven't had spotting though. I'm so excited for you! This Mother's Day is one to remember for sure!!!

Joanna, you are allowed to feel however you feel!!! Positive or negative...that's what we're here for. I completely understand that you don't want to get your hopes up. Since this is my first round with charting...it's exciting. However, 3 months from now, I'm going to be completely over it! Looking at all the different pregnancy chart patterns...they're never the same!!! It's crazy! It seems there is an exception to every rule just when you think you've figured it out. There are definite benefits to charting, but if you obsess over it like I've been doing...then it just becomes one more stressor. 

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## EMC0528

Joanna :hugs: This process is a total rollercoaster. There are high points and there are low points. We all feel it and it's totally ok to have your down days. We have each other and I know it will happen for us soon. Any time you need to talk or vent or scream or cry we're here for you :kiss:


----------



## workingttc

You girls are the best, thank you!! :hugs:


----------



## anetha

But you've been here for us too Joanna! :hugs:

Venting is a good thing! It means you're expressing yourself, not keeping it in, and I think we can all agree that this is not the place to pretend. I can't help feeling positive for the three of you! :kiss: something is in the air! Maybe it's just the love!


----------



## EMC0528

Good Morning Girls. 

Hope you all have a great Friday. Thinking of you guys!!


----------



## workingttc

Hi girls!

Nicole, love the new ticker! I can't believe you're already 7 weeks!! Shelby, BBT looks good! :thumbup:

Silly girl that I am, I tested today on a FRER (10DPO). BFN, of course. I'm actually happy I did, because I can still tell myself it's too early, but I also am not spending the whole day looking at charts on FF and wondering if I would have gotten a BFP if I'd just tested. Feel like I got it out of my system and now I can wait, at least till Sunday, if not longer. (Should wait til Wednesday, given my 13-15 day LP, but we'll see.)

Anyway, I'm feeling MUCH better today than yesterday. Still confused by my temps, but more at peace.

I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend and mother's day. :kiss:


----------



## pfab

Hi girls!!! Happy Friday!!!

Joanna, your temps look good still!!! They last couple days are looking really good!!!!!!

Every cycle I feel symptoms that could be pregnancy signs only to find out that they're not. So, having the chart is cool because that is out of my control. I can't "feel" it. I can't create it. It's more scientific. So, if this turns out to be yet another misleading sign, I'm going to be so disappointed. 

Joanna and Erica, how are you both feeling??? 

Nicole, 7 weeks already??? That does seem insane! Next thing we know, your baby will be graduating from college! haha Time flies!! I'm so glad you're going to find out the sex. I wouldn't be able to wait 9 months for that info!!!

My step-daughter's 1st Communion is this weekend. So, we have family in for that. Good times. What are you ladies doing this weekend??? Erica, are you going to the ski place (I forget the name!!!) on Sunday only or making a weekend out of it??

:hugs:


----------



## pfab

Joanna...
Typo alert (I'm sure I've had tons)...
The last couple days...


----------



## workingttc

Thanks, Shelby.

I have no symptoms whatsoever, but every other cycle I seem to have them so for me this is probably a good thing (especially since I don't think they're truly symptoms of anything other than high progesterone until you get a BFP). How are you feeling? I agree, the charting helps you feel like the process is a bit more scientific and sensible (rather than basing things on signs that may or may not be in our heads). My issue with it has become that it seems like virtually every pattern, except for a temp dip below the coverline on the last day of your LP, could be a pregnancy pattern or an ovulatory pattern. If I don't get a BFP this month, my charts will show that dips or no dips can be ovulatory, high temps or low temps, etc. It's kind of brutal!

First communion, exciting. Do you get along with the kids' mom? I would think you'll both be a the mass, right? Hopefully that's not awkward or difficult! Nice to have family in town though (hopefully - mine tend to be a mixed blessing, depending on who it is :))

Enjoy your Friday!


----------



## workingttc

Good morning, girls :flower:

Just wanted to wish everyone a happy Saturday.

PS, Shelby, chart looks great!


----------



## EMC0528

Hey guys!

Hope you're having a great weekend.

:hugs:


----------



## pfab

Hi Girls!
Erica, have fun tomorrow for Mother's Day!!! Nicole, Happy 1st Mother's Day!!!

Joanna, thanks!!! You're chart is looking mighty fine too!!! Your temps are staying high, woot woot!!! 

I'm exhausted from a long day. Joanna, I get along with W1 (wife 1) because I have to. We're civil for the kids sake. My dh and W1 had a very ugly divorce and custody battle. I entered the picture 6 years later, so things aren't as tense. However, my dh's family members still detest w1. So, that makes it difficult. More family is arriving on Tuesday because my step-daughter's 2nd Holy Communion is next Sunday. So, more visitors=less rest! ...and I'm exhausted!

One thing that I'm experiencing this cycle is headaches. I don't normally get headaches before AF. So, this is definitely different. I'm terrified to test tomorrow, but I'm going to anyway!

GOOD LUCK TESTING GIRLS!!! 
:dust:
BFP BFP BFP BFP FOR ALL OF US!!!!!!!!!
:hugs:


----------



## pfab

:wacko:Correction...I entered the picture 4 years later... Doesn't matter but wanted to correct anyway.


----------



## EMC0528

Good morning ladies!! 

Got a BFN this morning, which I sort of expected because its too soon, but I'm actually good with it. I wasn't expecting a BFP so it didn't bother me. Hopefully I will be seeing a positive later this week. We'll see. I am SO emotional, so that could be AF coming or a "symptom"

Headaches are a good sign Shelby! I have read that it can be a sign. 

Joanna, I'm dying to know how your test went. Let us know!!!!

Happy mother's day Nicole!! You too Shelby, your kids may not be "yours" but you are still a mother to them:)


----------



## workingttc

Well girls, I think I'm out. Temp took a huge dive today, as it always does at 12 DPO for me. Likely will stay low tomorrow and then AF on tuesday. This really confirms for me that I'm done with temping after confirming OV--this is the most promising chart I've every had -- FF even called it triphasic for crying out loud -- and still no luck.

We're going to give it a go one more month (for a total of 6 cycles) and then try to see a doctor. I really think there may be an issue with DH's sperm, as from my charting, I know that I OV, have a normal LP, have normal progesterone, and we are BD'ing on all the right days. So, not sure what else could be wrong.

Still FX'd for you ladies though!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## anetha

Joanna, I just had a look at your chart, and I'm baffled. How could you have high temps then dip so suddenly? Will you be testing anyhow? I don't know what to say, I'm torn between hope and doubt.
What are you planning on doing this Sunday? Wine and sushi? :haha:
At least you know that you've done everything you could. And the temps did help reassure you concerning Ov and LP. Next month, no temping then? How about Bd every other day?
Well, thinking of you, still crossing my fingers super hard, and lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: 

Happy mother's day to all of you! 

Starting pilates Tuesday, for real, I'm excited I can take that out of my resolutions list :thumbup:
I'm starting to get suspicious looks from friends when I refuse a drink... but it's still under control. Told a friend yesterday, and immediately regretted. She wanted to tell her husband, and I asked her not to, that it was too early. She was so dissapointed. 

Anyhoo, waiting to hear from Shelby and Erica!


----------



## workingttc

Hi Nicole! Happy Mother's Day!!

Thanks for looking at my chart. I'm baffled too, and totally fed up with FF! How dare they tell me my chart was "possibly triphasic" yesterday and give me false hope!! LOL - I'm really more confused than upset. Even if the temp is a fluke (woke up sweating, so wondering if that could have lowered it), my CM is definitely pointing toward AF coming (it's getting watery, which I recently learned is a sign of impending AF). So pretty sure I'm done for. Yes, still v. glad I have charted, it confirms that I ov and have a good LP length. Though that in itself makes me nervous because it makes me wonder about DH's sperm. Ugh. Any way, next month I will still temp but stop once I hit 3DPO. 

Not gonna test today...I don't see the point really. I think I'll just hold out and on the crazy off chance I don't get AF on Tuesday, I'll test Wed. or Thurs. But I think she's coming.

Erica and Shelby, any updates? if not, I hope you're having lovely Sundays, and Erica, I hope Banff is lovely. Nicole, I hope you're doing something special as well! Can't wait to hear about Pilates. my stepmother swears by it, and says I should switch from yoga to Pilates. So really interested to hear how it is.

:hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi hun.... I have just turned 30 and in my 19 month of ttc second xx


----------



## EMC0528

Joanna I'm sorry you aren't feeling hopeful. I am still keeping fx'd for you. :hugs:

I had a nice day in banff. I'm so pooped from walking so much. I more food than I should have and will spend the whole week working it off, but it was so worth it. We had coffee at a nice shop with a lovely view of the mountains, Do looked at me and said "Mommy I'm done my hot chocolate and I just want to tell you again, happy mother's day" hehe. Not bad for a 4 year old. 

Nicole, congrats on the pilates. I really hope you enjoy it.


----------



## pfab

Hey girls!
Joanna, it's not over until AF comes!!! That dip is crazy, but don't pin all hopes on it! 

So here's my update. I took a test this morning and it's a BFN, but there is a very, very faint line. So faint that my Mom couldn't see it, but my dh could. I'm 11dpo. I spotted today too though. So, I was thinking positive thoughts, but now I'm not so sure. :(


----------



## workingttc

OMG Shelby!! A faint line is still a line. I am so so so hoping your spotting stops and this is the beginning of your bfp! What type of test did you use? Test again tomorrow for sure! 

Erica, Dom sounds like such a sweetheart! Glad you had a good time.

:hugs: and fingers and toes crossed for your both


----------



## workingttc

PS: hi wantingagirl!


----------



## workingttc

Erica, I totally missed your post this morning - I think we must have posted at the exact same time! Sorry you got a BFN, but as you said, it's still super early. Big big :hugs:


----------



## pfab

Joanna,
Thanks for the encouragement, but I'm not feeling super optimistic anymore. I am bleeding bright red at times. It's stopped for now. I used first response. Tomorrow, I'll test again and see what happens. I'm praying that AF stays away.

When are you girls testing again?


----------



## workingttc

Ugh, I'm sorry Shelby. I haven't heard of false positives/evaps on FRERs before, so if you do get full flow I suppose it could have been a chemical. But try to stay positive if you can; I know it's hard (I'm having the same problem!).

I don't think I'll be testing again, because I'm pretty confident AF will be here Tuesday, right on schedule. But if she doesn't show, I will test Thursday at the earliest.

We've got to keep our record going girls - one BFP per cycle!! (at least!). So hang in there, let's see what tomorrow brings. :hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks!

Wow one :bfp: per month? thats great :thumbup:

Im 6dpo at the moment gosh its long

xxx


----------



## EMC0528

Good Morning Girls, 

Shelby I'm sorry to hear about your spotting. I have seen a few posts on evap lines for frer. I am hoping that things will still turn out well for you.

Joanna, how are you doing today? Feeling any different than yesterday? 

Welcome wantingagirl!

I'm feeling ok. I have some "symptoms" but they are consistent with AF so I'm not feeling too hopeful. We will see.

Have a great day girls:)


----------



## pfab

Hey girls,
I got another faint line today with another brand...Target brand...one step. Also, my temp increased. I'm still too nervous to be too optimistic. 

Erica, one of my coworkers thought for sure she was getting AF, but she was preggers. Hi wantingagirl!


----------



## EMC0528

yay! That is such great news Shelby! I am so hoping for you.

I had a dream last night that I got a BFP. I must have that on the brain. I just don't feel very positive about this month. Maybe I'm just trying to prepare myself for AF to come so its easier when it does. 

This is gonna be a long few days....I just want to know now!


----------



## workingttc

Shelby, that is terrific news and your chart looks fabulous--that's a huge temp increase! Looks to me like your spotting yesterday could have been implantation spotting - you can implant any time from 6-12 dpo. Has it stopped? So hopeful for you -- I don't think two tests from different brands can lie!! :happydance: :happydance:

Erica, I know, it's going to be a long few days. I'm hopeful for you, but pretty sure I'm out. AF should arrive tomorrow for me. My temp went up very slightly--nothing like Shelby's though, and it did something like this last month on the day I got AF. Woke up sweating during the night again though, which makes me wonder if that's affecting my temps. Still, feeling mostly pessimistic. Way too scared to test again, so will be waiting unless by some miracle AF doesn't show.

I still have no symptoms at all. I usually have mild nausea from about 11 dpo until AF, and none of that this month. So not sure if that's good or bad...As I said, I'm preparing myself for cycle 6.

FX'd for you girls!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## anetha

:dust::dust::hug::hug::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::hug::hug:FINGERS CROSSED for EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EMC0528

Good morning!

SO....Shelby we are waiting for an update! 

Joanna AF show up? I hope not.

I had a really light evap line this morning. I used an dollar store cheapy and it was so faint I could barely see it.

Hope you guys are all doing well. :hugs:


----------



## pfab

Hi girls,
I took another test this morning. I didn't see a line this time. So, I think I may have had a chemical pregnancy. :( My temp is still up, I still have a headache, and AF isn't here. So, I guess miracles can happen, but it's not looking too good. 

Joanna, I've been sweating a lot at night too. This isn't typical for me. So, maybe you are pregnant!!!

Praying for all you you!!!!!


----------



## workingttc

Good morning, girls.

Erica, how do you know it was an evap? Did it come up after the time limit or was it just not pink? I ask because I have never had a shadow of anything on any test ever, so I don't really think I know what an evap is...Hoping it's a good sign for you though!! Isn't AF due today?

Shelby, I'm still hopeful for you. Your temp is still up and AF isn't here!

As for me, Im confused (as usual). My temp went way back up this morning, but I tested (even though I wasn't going to as FF says to wait until tomorrow), and BFN on a FRER and an IC. Soooo, it could be that I'm having a longer LP again this cycle (last one was 15 days, previous cycle was 13), and my temp will just go back down tomorrow or Thursday (and AF would arrive Friday). Not sure. Just gonna keep taking my temp tomorrow, Thursday and Friday and if it stays up and AF doesn't arrive, I guess I'll test Friday. I feel like a test should be positive by now though! 

Nicole, how are you?

:hugs:


----------



## EMC0528

Shelby I'm so sorry to hear that. I will keep my fingers and toes crossed for you still. :hugs:

Joanna, I'm so so glad that there is still hope!! That's great news.

I'm pretty sure it's an evap line because it was so faint you could barely see it (as in I was tilting it toward the light to tell if it was even there). I'm due for AF to tomorrow I think, I haven't began to spot yet, but last cycle I was a day late so could be the same. If I don't have any spotting tonight I will test again tomorrow....I'm not patient enough to wait till Thursday:)


----------



## workingttc

Thanks, Erica. I'm trying to stay hopeful but it's hard - I so wish I hadn't tested, but probably better than getting my hopes up. I think it's pretty rare to get a BFP after a BFN at 14 DPO (especially when you know you're really 14 DPO because you chart - I think a lot of the girls on here who talk about late BFPs don't necessarily know exactly when the OV'd). And with my long LP, it could stay high even tomorrow and I could still get AF on Thursday - I'm not truly late until Friday. I'm just glad I didn't test with a 10 miu strip--then I'd really feel sure I was out. This way I can at least hold out a glimmer of hope.

Are you having any symptoms?


----------



## EMC0528

When I got my BFP with Dominic I would have been 5 weeks along so you could still get your BFP. I am really hopeful for you :hugs:

As for me, I used a 25miu test this morning, although I have a clearblue digital and a frer test at home I used the $store one because I didn't want to waste the expensive ones. Do you know what the miu is on clear blue or frer? I'll have to look that up. 

I'm not having any unusual symptoms, slightly tender boobs, emotional....pretty much the same as every month. Haven't spotted yet so that could be positive but spotting came late last month so who knows. I haven't had my usual lower back pain but that could be this evening. It's so hard to say. 

I don't really know what to think. I'm just not going to get my hopes up because I've been let down so many times. 

Not sure if I ever told you guys this, but in December before we all started chatting I was 4 days late and had a really really light positive on a frer. I was so devastated when AF came (with vengance, cramping was horrible, bleeding was heavier than normal *sorry TMI*) that's what prompted me to look for some TTC buddies. To help support me because I was so so devasted. I just can't let myself see another little line and trick myself into thinking it's real. I'm sure it was an evap line and I read too much into it.


----------



## workingttc

FRER and the newest type of CB digital (at least the ones in the US) are both 25 miu, from what I've heard.

So sorry to hear about what happened in December. That sounds devastating. It sounds like it could have been a chemical, since you had more cramping and heavier bleeding than normal. I definitely understand not wanting to get your hopes up over a faint line. I've never had even a shadow, though, so I know if I got something faint, I'd have a tough time!!

Thanks for your positivity. It definitely helps. I'm going to try to stop looking up statistics on BFNs before BFPs and focus on work for today. (Easier said than done!) I just need to remember I only have 2 days to wait and I'll know. I truly hate having such a long LP!!

:hugs:


----------



## pfab

Hey girls!
Erica, did your line have color? Joanna, I feel good about your chart!!! A negative test means nothing right now! My sis-in-law got a - with her 2nd baby. She tested a week later and got a +. It happens all the time. So, ladies, as long as AF doesn't attack...we're all still good. 

Erica, I'm sorry about your experience in December. I'm so glad you found this forum, and I'm so thankful for this forum and most of all...this thread!!! I agree with Joanna, it sounds like you may have had a chemical pregnancy in December?? 

Girls, I'm telling you...reflexology may work afterall!!! :) If I'm not pregnant, I'm going for acupuncture next. 

:hugs: 

Nicole, how are you??????


----------



## anetha

HI girls!!!!! I'm so crossing my fingers for the THREE of you!!!!!! How nerve-racking though, you guys are driving me CRAZY!
Wishing wishing wishing, :hopeful:, hopeful, hopeful.

I'm going to my first prenatal appointment with DH today. Don't think I will get a scan though cause it's too early... 
Argued with DH this morning over our future, brilliant!
Otherwise, feeling upbeat, and hooooopefuuul for you sweety pies!


----------



## workingttc

How exciting Nicole!! Can't wait to hear how it goes! 

Shelby, I've heard great things about accupuncture as well. But let's hope the reflexology did the trick this month!

I just want tomorrow to be here so we can have some more news! :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## EMC0528

Yay, hope your appt goes well Nicole :hugs:

Joanna, I'm with you, I wanna know what's happening with us all!!!!


----------



## EMC0528

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0242.JPG
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## pfab

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That's so awesome Erica!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you!!! The extended o's can't express how happy I am for you!!!


----------



## EMC0528

Thank you Shelby. I couldn't get the "evap" line out of my mind. I thought I'd test last night on the off chance it was more than that. I knew chances of a bfp at night were slim but I had to know. So....I tested with dollar store cheapy and it was super faint again, tried with fr digiI and it was positive. I was shocked. I couldn't believe it. I took 2 more tests this morning to be sure another dollar store and a clear blue digi. 

8 long months girls....I'm so so happy


----------



## workingttc

OMG Erica I am soooooooooo happy for you!!!!! I knew that wasn't an evap!! :yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin: 

this cheers me up a ton, because my temp dropped this morning and AF arrived right on schedule. so i am soooo glad there is good news for one of us. shelby, any news? it looks like your temp went back up...did you test?

Erica, I am just so thrilled for you!!


----------



## pfab

Sorry Joanna :( What are you going to do about temping? I think you should keep doing it because we can help you interpret it. While the temps are different, you seem to have relatively the same pattern.

I'm pretty sure I had a chemical pregnancy. I tested again this morning with a $store test, and I couldn't see a line. I haven't started, but I am spotting. Sometimes my cycle is 25 days, and sometimes it's 28 days. So, today is 28...and no AF. However, I read someone's post regarding a chemical pregnancy and apparently with that, you'll have bright red spotting and that's supposed to count as Day 1 of your next cycle. The girl said that the period is very brief (one to three days), and the next one is super heavy. I'm hoping there won't be a next one.

So, I reluctantly entered my spotting info on FF, and I'm onto a new cycle. :( I guess the upside is that I CAN get pregnant. So, that's good to know. 

The strangest part is my temp is still up. So, I guess maybe it's not completely out of my system. I'll take a digital test just to be sure.

Erica, you are keeping our 1 pregnancy per cycle plan alive!!!


----------



## pfab

Erica,
Change your ticker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
;)


----------



## workingttc

Yes, Erica, change your ticker! Can't get over how excited I am for you!! :happydance: :happydance:

Shelby, I'm sorry about the BFNs, but I would test again just to make sure with a different test, since your temp is still up. Also, I'd hold off on starting a new cycle on FF - you're not supposed to start CD1 until you have full flow - you can just put the spotting in on FF as spotting (not "light") and then FF won't start you on a new month. I only started mine today because it's not just spotting. Up to you of course, but that's what I'd recommend.

Erica, did you do anything different this month? What BD pattern did you use?

My plan for this cycle is to temp from about CD7 until 3 days after O, to confirm ovulation. Then I'm going to stop and wait until the test date FF gives me. We may miss my fertile period entirely this month unless I O late, as DH has a trip, so that would be a bummer. We'll see. Oh, and DH and I had a long talk this morning and he is going to try to get a sperm analysis, which is good news. He is being super super supportive, which is so helpful. I am hoping it's not his sperm, since that seems to be a harder problem to address (not like something where you can take a pill to make you ovulate or progesterone to make your LP longer). It will be good to (hopefully) rule that out.

sorry for the longwinded message... :hugs:


----------



## pfab

Joanna,
That sounds like a good plan! Hopefully, dh will be in town for some bding!!! Onto a new cycle. Try some accupuncture!

On FF, I entered light on Sunday because I did have to wear a pad most of the day. TMI ALERT: It soaked through my underwear. So, if that's all I'm going to have this month...and I'm not going to have full flow...I need to start somewhere. Does that make sense? I have tracked my cycle for years (ttc with previous husband). So, I'm confident that I start between Day 25-28. I haven't started yet today, so I'm afraid if I don't count the light day on Sunday...I won't know when I should pinpoint my start date. 

I agree that I should test one more time. I'm going to use a digital test. They seem to be pretty spot on. 

I don't have the symptoms anymore that I had been having...headache, tender bbs, etc.

I don't know what to do.


----------



## workingttc

That makes sense, Shelby. And I agree it's probably not spotting you're describing. Definitely does sound like what you read was a chemical :cry: But as you said, on the upside, at least that means the sperm is meeting the egg!! Let us know the results of the test. The worst part about temping/charting is when the info it gives you is confusing. Hang in there :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## anetha

I have to go to work, but I'm sooooooo happy for you Erica!!!!!!
:kiss::kiss:
Will be back!


----------



## EMC0528

I'm sorry Joanna and Shelby. AF SUCKS!!! If nothing else, finally getting my BFP has renewed my faith in the fact that it will happen for all of us. 

I didn't do too many things differently this month, but a few. 
I dtd every other day until I got a +opk and then every day for 3 days, also I usually dtd right before bed time and then elevated my hips and fell asleep that way. This time I dtd earlier on in the night and elevated my hips with a pillow and my feet straight over my head. I stayed like this for an hour....funny site I know. I stopped temping totally this time as well. After Easter weekend last month I was so upset about AF that I gave up trying to read my body. I used opk and that was it, I didn't pay attention to what CD or how many dpo I was until the end of the cycle when I started getting anxious to test. I just felt done with it all....close to giving up. 

I don't know if any of these things actually made a difference or if it was just the month that everything finally clicked for me.

I am so afraid that now that I finally have a BFP that I will lose it. I was never this way with Dominic, I don't know why I am so terrified it won't stick.


Sorry, I'm blabbing. :hugs:


----------



## anetha

Ok, so here goes:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Ericaaa has a BFPeeeee, Ericaaaaa has a BFP eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
VERY HAPPY, OVER THE MOON... still in disbelief actually. Have you called for your first appointment? HOw is DH feeling about this? Have you told him?

JOanna and Shelby, you are not alone, we are still here for you, no matter what! This thread is half pregnant half ttc, but we should stick together. Maybe call in more ttcers?
Joanna, your DH is the best! I'm so unbelievably happy he is willing to go test his spermies, this is a hard thing to do. Remember, you haven't been trying for a year yet, don't give up!!! A lot of it is luck, and that sucks big time. Hang in there.
Shelby, I'm still praying you get a BFP, but if it is a chemical, you said it yourself, you can get pregnant, you know that at least. And chemicals are not your fault (meaning your body is rejecting it naturally - better now than 3 months I guess...), you know that right?

Ok, so my beanie is 0.92 cm, I have a scan, and I saw its heart flutter. But he/she is only 7 weeks 1 day (I KNEW it! from ovulating early!!!). Very surreal, but awesome. DH was with mean, and he was very cool, but surprised that we could see "it" already. 
Erica, the hard part is waiting for your first scan. I'm still afraid it won't stick though. But after 8 months you surely deserve a sticky bean! Are you taking your prenatals? 
Tell us more!


----------



## workingttc

Thanks, Nicole. That's terrific news about the scan! How exciting!! I can't even imagine.

Shelby, any news?

Erica, so anxious for more updates. How did you tell DH?

Yes, I am pleased DH is so agreeable about the spermie check. We decided to give it one more cycle and then he'll do it. After all, it's only been 3 cycles that we've been charting, and 4 that we've been using OPKs (one of which--before I started charting--I think I didn't OV as we were traveling in Europe during the exact time I was supposed to). 5 months total. I think waiting till 6 months has passed (4 months of being sure that we've timed everything right) makes the most sense. I keep reading that even if you time sex perfectly, you still only have a 25% change in any given cycle, so that makes me less worried. (Have spent waaaaay too much time reading really depressing stuff about low sperm counts. Must change mental attitude!) So, plan for this month is abstaining from BD'ing for at least a few days until I get a positive OPK - not really a plan so much as a reality, as DH will be away for the days before I'm supposed to O. Maybe less BD will be better for us, who knows?

Anyway, thanks for your support girls. So very happy for both your good news Erica and Nicole. :hugs: Please don't leave the thread! (I know you said you wouldn't, just saying) I'd love to hear more about what you're going through!!


----------



## workingttc

PS Erica, I know it's hard but try not to worry!! Positive thinking is everything with this sort of thing, in my view. Definitely not worth any stress until you have something to stress about, which you don't! Just a big fat BFP!!


----------



## EMC0528

Hey girls, 

Joanna and Shelby how are you guys doing? 

Nicole, so exciting to see the heart flutter. I can't wait!!! I'm really glad that your appt went so well. 

Hope everyone is doing great. Thinking of you all.


----------



## workingttc

Love the new ticker, Erica!! How are you feeling?

I'm much better today than yesterday. Feeling hopeful again for this month, and feeling good about knowing that we'll seek medical advice if things don't work for us. 

Other than that, nothing new or interesting at all with me, so I want to hear about you girls!!! :hugs:


----------



## EMC0528

I'm feeling really good actually. Had a bit of lower back pain and a few aches in my lower abdomen last night. Aside from that I'm doing well. No food issues, and my boobs are too tender:) I'm emotional!!!! It doesn't bother me any but DH has noticed lol.

I have my first appt next Friday afternoon. They could have got me in sooner, but I told them I wasn't in any big hurry. 

It's been so crazy at work here ladies. everything started all at once. That's a good thing I guess. It should make time go faster for me.

\Joanna, you still slow?

Anyone have plans this weekend?


----------



## pfab

Hi girls,
I didn't take another test. I'm pretty sure that I'm not pregnant. My temp took a big dive today too. So, onto the next month. Accupuncture: here I come!!! 

Erica and Nicole...thanks for staying with us! I agree we could use more ttc girls. The more the merrier. I agree with Joanna that I like to hear what experiences you have in early pregnancy. Erica, your dh noticing your emotional state reminded me that my dh noticed that I wasn't irritable this month. LOL I thought, poor guy...having to deal with me!

:) Nicole and Erica...keep us posted!!! The tickers are so helpful!!!

Joanna, :babydust: :babydust: :babydust:


----------



## pfab

lol!!!
Joanaa,
I meant to say...

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## workingttc

Thank you Shelby, you too! I am so sorry about your situation - it truly does sound like a chemical, which sounds devastating. Hang in there. Luckily you seem to have relatively short cycles (like me), so the next chance is right around the corner!! :hugs:

can't wait till tomorrow afternoon to hear about your appointment Erica! What was DH's reaction to the news? (can't recall if you've already said). Was he with you when you tested?


----------



## EMC0528

DH was so great. I cried and he teared up a bit too just because we're so relieved/happy after waiting so long. I should have told him in a more special way, but I just disappeared ustairs for a while because my curiosity got the best of me. Didn't tell him I had planned to test. I got a faint BFP on the cheapy tests and then tried with digital and it said "yes+" :) I came straight down stairs crying and holding it and we hugged and hugged. He was SO much more receptive this time. Last time he was happy but really non-chalant and un-interested, this time he was thrilled. Probably because we've tried for 8 months.

Shelby I hope you like acupunture, my sister said it is awesome. 

Joanna, my appt isn't until the 20th, not this Friday :) Waiting a little longer...


----------



## anetha

Erica, that's great! It's hard to come up with a "fancy" way of telling DH when the most important is just sharing whatever is going on right there and then. that's what happened to us too... I just gasped, and he thought I was in pain, then I cam at him, wide-eyed, the test pointing at him. Poor guy, haha! Come to think of it.
Im super busy right now, I have lots and lots of work, SO happy! Time is flying, and it helps soooo much. 
I love you guys, why, Joanna, why would I leave you three!

Oh, and I started pilates, but I was so excited from the scan that I got there half n hour late (was on the phone with my mom) and had to pay a full hour (private lesson) for 12 min. I cried for 15 min after I was so frustrated. I don't cry over nothing. Usually. Yesterday, I prepared dinner for DH. He was in the shower. When he came out I burst into tears because I had convinced myself he wanted to hurt my feelings by staying in the shower while his dinner was getting cold. Do you get it? I even have a hard time explaining this now :) We laughed about it later...


----------



## workingttc

Good morning, ladies!

Nicole, I get so excited about your new tickers! I love the raspberry! So funny about your DH/dinner/shower. 

I imagine I'll tell DH in the same way you girls told yours when we finally get our BFP...Can't imagine doing anything very elaborate. He'd probably just be confused :wacko:

I had a great talk last night with a friend of mine who is a doctor (but not an obgyn). She was super reassuring because she's had lots of friends who've tried for a while and then gotten their BFPs. Basically she reiterated how low the chance is of getting your BFP even if you time BD perfectly each month. I had managed to convince myself that something was wrong with me or DH which I now realize was probably jumping the gun a bit. there's just so much scary stuff out there on the internet! She agreed with the approach of seeing a doc after 6 months, just in case, so that's still my plan. anyway, feeling much more positive now.

Shelby, how are you? Are things crazy with the family in town for first communion?


----------



## anetha

I was going to say Joanna, that while it's a good thing to see your doctor/obgyn to ask about infertility tests, it's another thing to actually go forward with it. When I went in, I realized after talking with my obgyn, that I had jumped the gun. I still think it's a good idea to go to the obgyn and talk about your fears for her/him to say: stop being ridiculous! You're healthy, happy and you BD regularly, let it happen. Only, we don't know how to let it happen :wacko: so we need someone to reassure us.
I'm happy you had that talk with your friend and when you do get pregnant (sooner than later!) you'll start worrying about other things. 

Shelby, tell us about the communion!


:dust:


----------



## pfab

Hi girls!
Nicole, I love the food ticker too! It's so cute! Imagine a little raspberry! 

Joanna, I read somewhere that it takes on average 6 months to get pregnant. So, we're still in that realm. We'll probably be the 6 monthers!!! It's so frustrating, but my dh said the other day, "It wouldn't be a miracle if it was easy." I don't know how religious any of you are, so I don't want to sound preachy, but I really believe it is a miracle. When it happens, it's so profound and amazing. I've been praying a lot. I've stopped asking for it. I realize I should be happy with what I have, and I always thank God for the life I have now. I really have no complaints. So, I have faith that it will happen. Joanna, we'll get our miracles!!!

1st Communion stuff is coming along. My mil (mom-in-law) seems stressed about getting everything done in time for the party on Sunday. We have all day tomorrow, so I'm not too worried. Having a house full of people is stressful, so I'm glad it's af time and not bding time right now. I can't relax right now. Serenity now!!! 

What are you girls doing this weekend???
:hugs:


----------



## anetha

This weekend, one of my DH's friends is coming from France with his mother and brother. They'll be staying at a hotel, so we'll be going out for DRINKS, and eating with a glass of WINE, and... I have no idea how I'm going to explain my sudden loss of love for alcohol LOL. I'm looking forward to seeing them though.
Saturday I'm going to a bbq, and Sunday, to a french crepe restaurant that's closing :nope: - we'll be there to buy their cider bowls, crepe utensiles, and decorations :thumbup:
For once, I've planned a busy weekend!!!

HOw about everyone else?


----------



## workingttc

Shelby you are so right!! :hugs: I think it truly is a miracle when it happens, that's why so many women are so shocked when they don't get pregnant right away the second time but they did the first - it was a miracle that it happened fast the first time, and I think much more normal to have it take a bit longer. Our turn is coming, I know it! And in the meantime, we can live vicariously through Nicole and Erica :winkwink: - we are going to be so well prepared!! 

Weekends sound good ladies, and busy! Nicole, that is such a challenge with the not drinking. Everyone I know is going to know I'm pg when that happens because I NEVER turn down a drink! Let us know how it goes...

I'm doing a girls night on Saturday night, nothing crazy just a chick flick and dinner, as DH will be at a bachelor party. Yoga on Sunday, which I am loving. Dinner at home with DH tonight. Oh, and hopefully bye bye to AF on Sunday!

:kiss:


----------



## EMC0528

Good Morning girls!!

Hope you all are having a great start to your weekends. We're going to DH's co-workers for supper tonight, they don't know me well enough to question why I'm not drinking so it should be easy to hide. 

The weather is so beautiful finally, I wish could have a beer or 5 on the patio this weekend!!! Oh well, it's worth it. 

Joanna have a great girls night and Nicole enjoy visiting with your DH's friends! 

Shelby good luck with the first communion, and I so agree with what you said about it being a miracle. After Dominic my faith was renewed in miracles, after he was born I was in shock for a few days because I kept thinking "we made this, he came from my body." I prayed a lot during this whole process and I have found it comforting. I think it's great that your faith helps you stay so positive. 

Love you guys!!


----------



## workingttc

Hi girls!

How was everyone's weekend? Shelby, how did the first communion go? Nicole, did DH's friends inquire about your not drinking? Erica, your ticker (the commentary I mean) is so funny! I love it!

My weekend was good. Best part was on Saturday, DH was at a bachelor party, so I got to spend the entire day watching movies he hates (chick flicks) and then went to yoga and then out for another chick flick with friends. So relaxing!!

Hope everyone is doing well. :hugs:


----------



## EMC0528

Hi Girls!!

Hope everyone had a great weekend!

I had to work Saturday so mine was a little shorter than I would have liked. 

No one has really been around much...how is everyone!!!

I'm doing good. Feeling some pinching and achiness a little in my abdomen. My doctor's appt on Friday can't come soon enough. I didn't have any twinges or achiness with Dom and I've read its normal but I will feel better after I see the doctor. 

Joanna....I purposely picked this ticker because I figured it would give us all a good chuckle hee hee. Glad you like it!

Hope everyone is taking care. 
:hugs:


----------



## pfab

Hi girls!
Erica, I do love that ticker! So funny!!! I'm sorry your weekend was cut short. Try to not worry about the pinching! I'm sure it's normal. :)

Joanna, the communion party went well. I am exhausted from having my dh's family stay with us since last Tuesday. 3 out of the 4 leave today. So, I am excited to get some rest. It'll be good to have my house back. I'm glad you had fun with your girls and chick flicks. What did you see? Any recommendations??

Nicole, how's your bambino? How are you feeling???

Well girls...menses phase is over...onto the next! I couldn't get in for accupuncture, so I'm going to get reflexology again. I really don't know if it helps, but it makes me feel better...so why not?

:hugs: :dust:


----------



## EMC0528

Hey girlies!

How is everyone doing? 
Shelby I talked to a friend of mine who is a nurse and has recently started acupuncture. She said she was VERY skeptical but that she had great results. She has had chronic back pain and after one session on April 29th she hasn't had any pain at all. She said she didn't think it would be any good to her but that she will never go back to chiropractor/massage etc. because it didn't do any good. If you can get in for acupuncture I think you should, I might try it myself. 

I've been looking into prenatal yoga. I think I may register in a class after I hit 12weeks. It is supposed to be good preparation for labour with breathing techniques and meditation....HA...we'll see:)

Anywho, hope everyone has a great day!!

Erica


----------



## workingttc

Good morning ladies!

Erica, pre-natal yoga sounds awesome. I definitely plan to do that once I am pg. You must be counting down the days till your appointment this week! Will they do an ultrasound or is it too early?

Shelby, isn't it nice to have the AF phase over? My mood has improved daily as AF progressed and then departed. Chick flicks were "Something Borrowed" (out in theatres now) and then "No Strings Attached" and "Morning Glory" on OnDemand. The types of movies DH adamantly refuses to watch with me (and if I have them on, makes fun of relentlessly); he prefers movies with "critical acclaim" so we watch a lot of documentaries and foreign films...Not that there is anything wrong with those - they're great - it's just nice to have a break sometimes and watch something light and silly! I liked Something Borrowed, possibly because I'd read the book, and the guy in it is cute. Also liked No Strings Attached because Ashton is just so hot.

DH is gone again this weekend, and some girlfriends are visiting from out of town, so should be another fun weekend of bad movies and relaxation...

Nicole, any updates from you?

Have a great day girls. :hugs:


----------



## EMC0528

I wanted to see No strings attached so bad and DH wouldn't see it with me!!!

Shelby and Joanna, I'm so glad that AF is gone. I always found that I felt better after it was over. Next month could be a double whamo for you guys!! Two FP's would be so awesome.

Joanna, I am SO counting the days till my appointment. That will be my first appointment (which I can't really remember what happens) but I think it's more to just check in with the dr and let him know that I preggers. I have some questions for him as I am going to Vegas in a little while want to feel totally at ease when I'm away.


----------



## anetha

Hi girls!:wave::wave::wave:

Sorry for not being around lately, there's so much going on!
First of all, I told yet ANOTHER friend (yikes) who lives here. Will I stop? thsi is becomign dangerous. Plus, it isn't even a relief to tell parents or friends because every time I have to add: but don't tell anyone because it might not stick etc... I HATE HATE HAAAATE waiting :growlmad: and I everytime I tell them not to tell, their deception is palpable. Erica, if you can wait, then please do, there's no satisfaction in telling anyone until you can yell it to the world for God's sake!
Pfffff... thanks for letting me vent :wacko:

Otherwise, nausea is kicking in now! Yesterday I couldn't move I felt I was on a ship in a storm. It's only nausea for now, I know I can keep it down, but jeez, I hope it doesn't get worse!

Ummmm... on the up side, I'm feeling happy, in love (DH is wonderful!!!!!!) and pretty damn sure this beanie is going to stick. 

Now, back to you girls. Wonderful! I am feeling soooooooo HOPEFUL for you, Joanna and Shelby! I'm happy we can still stalk your charts :blush: 
Shelby, I don't know how you do it, having so many people over. My DH's friend is in the city with brother and mother, and my mom is here too. It's exciting, and I'm feeding them as much as I can, but having them sleep here would be hard. Or maybe it's just because these days I'm going to bed at 10?
Anyhoo, kuddos to you! How many superwomen can this thread welcome? 
JOanna, lucky girl! Chick flicks! Yeeeeessss! Loving the details. Have jotted the titles down :happydance:

Pilates next week, and working out more. I haven't been working out AT ALL, merely walking. 
Eating apples, cheddar cheese, bread, nuts, and prenatal vitamins by the kilo.
Erica, what's your supplement intake? D3, folic acid, even fish oil? I think the fish oil is making me sick...

Love you girls!:kiss:


----------



## anetha

Erica, why not go to a relaxing yoga class for now? If you wait, you may postpone, and never get into it, thinking later, later, later... believe me, that's what I'm doign right now. Let's be strong!


----------



## pfab

Good morning ladies!
Joanna, I really want to see those movies...especially Something Borrowed. I couldn't agree with you more that it's nice to get lost in a mindless movie so your brain can just chill. My dh and I are fans of documentaries too, and my dh loves sci fi stuff. Sometimes, I just want to laugh, so those genres aren't usually conducive to laughing. :)

Erica, thanks for the info on accupuncture. It's good to know someone in the medical field who used it and likes it. I will definitely schedule an appt for my next cycle then if I have to cancel because I'm preggers...then it's a win-win!!! :) I'm going for an hour long reflexology treatment this Thursday. I agree with your friend that this stuff works because I have a herniated disc that has been hurting for a while now. I had two cortisone shots which helped a good bit, but I still had lingering pain especially after house work. After the reflexology, I don't even think about my back. I've never gone a full day without it hurting until after reflexology. A day without pain is awesome. So, reflexology and accupuncture...I think there's something to it!

The wellness center I go to has prenatal yoga classes, so I've been looking into those for when I get my bfp. Erica, let me know what you think of it. Nicole, are you going to still do pilates or move into yoga?

Nicole, I'm sorry morning sickness has set in... Hopefully, it won't last too long! ...and don't stress too much. I understand your reluctance to share your good news, but I'm sure your baby is here to stay!!! I can't believe you're already 8 weeks...almost 9! That's insane! I'm so glad you and your dh are loving each other and life right now!!!

Stupid question...how many weeks in a trimester?

Joanna, I'm using opks this round. Since ff kept changing my ov day, I'm hoping this will help confirm the actual date. :) We're going to continue with the every other day method. 

Good times!


----------



## EMC0528

Morning ladies!

Nicole nice to see you back! Glad everything is going well...except the morning sickness. I had it with Dominic and was sick to my stomach the whole 9 months. They put me on diclectin to help with it because they were concerned I wasn't gaining any weight in the last trimester. The baby was growing still but I couldn't keep anything down and I was sick right through my labor and everything.....although that is SUPER atypical. Usually the morning sickness subsides at the end of the first trimester.

I have been doing 30 min of yoga at home every day to stay active. We have the biggest loser work out game for the kinect and it's not super intense but I've tried to take it really easy because I'm so nervous about all these little aches. I will continue to do yoga at home even when I start the prenatal class because the class is only once a week. 

Shelby enjoy your hour long reflexology!!! (a trimester is 3 months :) ) I'm glad you're using OPK's this month. I really feel like they were the key to my success. The first 4 months I didn't use them and then the last 4 months I did. 

Joanna what was the name of that book again about the WWII pilot?? I was thinking of downloading it onto my kindle:)

Well girls, I'm having lunch with my sister on Friday after she's been away for 10 days, it's gonna be so hard not to tell her. I literally have told no one but DH. I'm guessing she'll figure it out as soon as we see each other. She has a 6th sense about these things. I wouldn't mind telling 1 person....especially her since she still has her pregnancy fresh in her mind. Might help ease some of my fears. 

Sorry for being longwinded today. Thinking of you guys!!!


----------



## workingttc

Girls!! I am loving all the long happy messages! So nice to arrive at work and see these on my computer! :happydance:

Erica, the book is "Unbroken." I think the author's name is Laura Hillenbrand. It is a total page turner! I would definitely tell my sister if I were in your situation. My DH's brother and his wife (who is due in August) told us the first time they saw us after she found out (she was about 6 weeks at the time), and I think we'll likely follow that same approach when we get pg - just tell immediate family. For me, having their support will be critical! The whole telling friends thing is so much more complicated though!

Nicole, your beanie is totally going to stick! Sorry you're having nausea, but so happy to hear all is wonderful with DH and life!!

Shelby, I think using OPKs this month is totally the right call. :thumbup: Doing that and temping should make it very clear for you when you OV. I'm using them too. Keep in mind that a lot of people do them twice a day close to O time, just to make sure they don't miss the surge (which can be kind of short). We're getting close!!

:hugs:


----------



## EMC0528

Yes girls you are getting close. I was thinking last night about it and if you get your BFP's this cycle then technically you are already pregnant since we count from the first day of your last period. I thought how upset and miserable I was last cycle when AF showed up and that was the "start" of my pregnancy ....kind of a cool thought.


----------



## anetha

I like that cool thought Erica! it's funny though, I feel like I'm cheating when I say 8 weeks, when it's actually 6!
I woudl definitely tell your sister. She can be there IF something happens. That was my way of thinking aobut it. And seeing someone close excited for you is the best feeling!

Yip yip! BFPs are coming!


----------



## workingttc

I like that thought too, Erica!

What is everyone up to this weekend? (besides counting down the days to OV like Shelby and I :)) DH is away until Sunday night, so really hoping I don't OV before then (unlikely, but possible I suppose).


----------



## EMC0528

Good morning!!

I am going to enjoy a nice long weekend!! We get Monday off for the Victoria day holiday so I get friday through monday off. I am so looking forward to it! DH and I have a date planned tomorrow night while DS is at a sleep over. Aside from that we are gonna be relaxing and spending some quality time. We usually have packed weekends so I'm looking forward to not doing much of anything. 

How about everyone else?

Joanna you expecting to ovulate monday or tuesday?
Shelby how about you?


----------



## pfab

Hey girls! Erica, you're already 5 weeks pregnant! Time flies!!! :) I like your idea that I'm already a week pregnant. :) I had my reflexology appt tonight. It was an hour long and was lovely! 

My DH and I still have company. It's been about a week and 1/2. I'm all for family staying, but it's getting to the point where I just want my house back. I'm so tired.

This weekend, we're going to my dh's cousin's house for dinner. Other than that, I'm doing massive amounts of laundry and bding. 

:)

Joanna and Nicole, what are you doing? Erica, enjoy your relaxing weekend! Get some baby mama rest!!!

:) :hugs: to all of you!


----------



## workingttc

I love Fridays because Nicole's ticker changes! We have an olive today! Woohoo! Erica, looks like your changes on Mondays? I am so excited about that too. So fun.

Shelby I cannot imagine having houseguests for that long! You poor thing - must be so exhausting! We have had my inlaws stay with us a couple of times, and I love them dearly, but it is always such a relief to have the house back to ourselves (and they only ever stay 4 or 5 days!)

As for my weekend, DH is away until Sunday night, so no more BD'ing for me until then. Several of my girlfriends are coming to stay with me, which I'm super excited about. Guessing I'll OV Sunday or Monday, so DH and I should still be ok BD'wise. It's weird how after multiple months of doing this, you really can tell when you're getting close to O day. Good to get to know your body I suppose (although I'd rather just be pregnant!!)

Have a great weekend ladies! :kiss:


----------



## workingttc

Erica, I almost forgot, today is your appointment, no? Can't wait to hear how it goes!!


----------



## EMC0528

Hey Girls!!

Hope you all are having a great weekend. 

My appt went well Joanna. They don't really do much here until about 10-11 weeks. I will get an ultrasound, bloodwork and full physical exam (not looking forward to that especially with my young, handsome, male doctor:wacko:). All looks good for now. Got a prescription for morning sickness. Haven't had any issues with that yet, but with Dom I was sick all the time and I wanted to have something on hand for Vegas in case I am sick there, don't want it to ruin my vacation. Also got some re-assurance with feeling those litte twinges here and there. The doctor said with second pregnancies because everything has stretched out once before the muscles and ligaments can stretch easier and sooner. Could also be that I didnt notice it the first time. 

DH and I are considering building a new house in Cochrane, a neighboring town to Calgary. The homes are a really reasonable and I would be close to work. Could be a very interesting year for us! 

Having supper with DH's family, gonna be so hard not to tell them!!! I told my sister yesterday and she cried. She was so happy for me. She said she could tell that it was starting to wear on me and is so glad that it's finally happened. She said she knew it. They just got back from vacation on Wednesday and she has been asking me for a few days if everything was ok. She said she dreamt I was expecting while she was away. Sister's intuition?? More likely a coincedence :)

Joanna and Shelby, you guys are really close to ovulation!!! I can't wait to see what happens at the end of this cycle. 

Nicole, how is pilates going? My butt and hamstrings have been so sore from yoga!!! 

Take care girls, enjoy your weekends!


----------



## workingttc

Hi girls!!

Hope everyone had a great weekend. Erica, so happy to hear the appointment went well. It must be night to get some reassurance and have your questions answered, even if they don't do much yet. And so crazy the Vegas trip is now coming up -- I remember discussing how we hoped you'd be preggers by then and now you are!!

Nicole and Shelby, how were your weekends? Shelby, has your house cleared out yet? Hope you and DH had some time to yourselves!

I think I am O'ing either today or tomorrow. My temps are being weird, but it's crazy, I'm feeling super calm about all of it for some reason. Also, one of my girlfriends that was at my house for the weekend this weekend while DH was gone just told me she's 7 weeks pregnant, and I honestly was so happy for her and not a twinge of envy - I think I'm just reaching a good place of calmness about the whole process - it's a nice change! 

Anyway, hope you're all doing well! :hugs:


----------



## EMC0528

Joanna, I'm so glad you are such a great place with it all. I can't wait for these next 2 weeks to go by, I'm excited for you girls. 

I'm gonna take DS to a movie at the theater today and DH made me breakfast while I did yoga this morning. It's raining like crazy but it's starting out to be a great day. 

Hope you are all well:)


----------



## pfab

Erica,
I'm glad your appt went well! Good luck with morning sickness; hopefully you won't have it with this one!

Joanna, we're getting closer to our tww! I don't know if I ovulated today or not. I have a question for both of you girls...if my opk test shows a light pink line with the other line, should I count it? I haven't seen a full colored line yet. 

Have a good night! My house is guest free now!!! ...and I think we have a kid-free weekend coming up!! woo hoo!!!!


----------



## EMC0528

Morning Girls,

Shelby, unless the line is as dark or darker than the control line you shouldn't count it. BUT......it means you're getting close to the surge for sure. That's great news!

Joanna any positive opk yet? 

Another rainy day for me, and back to work. I had a great long weekend but going back to work always sucks afterwards!

Have a good one ladies.


----------



## workingttc

Hi girls!

Shelby, I agree with Erica - it's not like an HPT, the OPK is only positive if the test line is as dark or darker than the control line. But, I usually don't get faint lines until I'm close to O day, so it's likely you're almost there! As an aside, I ended up switching to digital OPKs, even though there a bit pricey, because I found the lines so hard to read, so if you have trouble this cycle (and you don't get your BFP) you may want to consider that - fingers crossed you won't need to!!

I am super confused right now. I always seem to O the day after my positive OPK, which is usually also the day after my first peak on the fertility monitor I use (basically same thing as an OPK). Then I always get a large temp rise to make clear that I O'd. Today should be the day for the temp rise and NOTHING :shrug: Baffling. So I guess maybe my body geared up for O and didn't? Or maybe my temp is just taking a bit longer to rise. Which I've read can happen, but it's not something that usually happens for me....I will be so sad if I don't O this cycle!!

Erica, glad you enjoyed the long weekend - what holiday was yesterday there?


----------



## EMC0528

Joanna, I have read that you're body can get ready to ov. and then not and then have another surge shortly after. Did you do another opk today? I would see if maybe it can detect another surge. It could also be that your temp is slow to rise like you said. If the surge lasted a bit longer than normal you may not have seen the temp rise as soon? 
I'm sure you will ovulate this month, you haven't had a month where you haven't so far. I am keeping my fingers crossed:flower:

Shelby I agree with Joanna, the digital opk's are more expensive but so much easier to read. On my last month trying I ran out of digital opk's (only had 1 left) and wasn't sure if I was gonna try the following month so I didn't want to buy more. I used dollar store cheapy tests until I got what I thought was close enough to a positive and then used my last digital to verify. Maybe try this method? I found it a little more cost effective:)

I've been cramping again today girls, this is driving me crazy:wacko:. I'm getting so worried. I'm gonna have to do some research.

Joanna it was Victoria day long weekend here. So nice to have the extra day.


----------



## workingttc

Thanks, Erica. Yes, I know it's definitely possible to get a surge and not ov and then get another surge and ov later. I will definitely do another opk today (and until I get a temp rise). Just a bit frustrated because I really wanted to time it this month so that we hadn't BD'd for a few days before we did close to O (in case there's a sperm issue, I've read this can help). Now if we keep BD'ing, we will have been doing it for many days straight (which is what we've done unsuccessfully for the last few months). I'm going to try not to worry, though. We'll try to BD tonight and I'll hope for a temp rise tomorrow.

Try not to worry about the cramping. Everything I've read says it's totally normal at this stage because your uterus is stretching. I know you're going to be fine!! :hugs:


----------



## anetha

Hi everyone!!! Just wanted to pop in to say hi. erica I wouldn't worry at ALL about the cramps, as long as you can still speak and move through the pain. Really. I had a lot of annoying cramping, pinches, and sore abs like I'd been doing sit-ups all night. I couldn't bend backwards at times.
Joanna, I am not worried at all for you, I also read that this sometimes happens, you'll probably have a rise tomorrow, and you have definitely ov! 
Happy things are going well for everyone! I'm going through a hormone crisis, and DH and I are pretty miserable right now. I'm like a newborn baby, I need to sleep SO MUCH, eat all through the day (bananas, and bagels with cream cheese mostly) and when he comes back from work all I want is to sleep, talking is a nightmare. I just want to sleep, and be alone. I'm really hoping I won't make DH miserable for too long. I have a pretty strong personality, but I'm not a b**** like this. I never complain about having to do the dishes all the time, or him not doing anything special for me. Now, I'm this monster that wants more, and more! Aaaaargh! I hate myself for this. I just need a break from feeling sick and sleepy! 
It will pass, but I don't want to come here to rant too often, so I'm minimizing my appearances. No kidding, it's that bad! Actually, you would have a laugh if I told you how outrageous my behavior is. I'll try to come up with something funny next time :) :)

Ciao for now super girlies!


----------



## workingttc

Nicole!! We missed you! So sorry to hear you're struggling with the hormones. I have a friend who is 7 weeks who says EXACTLY the same thing - she and her DH have barely spoken in weeks because all she wants to do is sleep by the time he gets home and generally she just feels like poop. She also says that the few times they have talked, she ends up having crazy meltdowns. So you're not alone! It is going to get so much better in just a few short weeks!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## pfab

Hi girls!!!
Nicole, I'm so sorry you're feeling so yucky! I'm sure you'll get through it soon enough!!! I'm sure pregnancy bliss is just around the corner!!! Come here to vent anytime!!! That's what we're here for!!!

Erica, don't research cramps!!! I'm sure you're fine. If you look online, you're likely to find anything from "it's completely normal" to "it's completely abnormal." I'm sure you're fine!!!! So, looking it up may fuel your worries. Don't do it!!! :) You've had one healthy baby, so I'm sure this one will be no different!!! Stay positive, get lots of rest, and try to focus on something else!!! :)

Joanna, partner in crime, I agree with Erica and Nicole. Let's see what tomorrow brings!!! Since you've ovulated every month, I'm sure you're still on track! I can't wait to see what tomorrow brings!

Girls, I had my +opk today. So, does that mean that I ov today? Hopefully, ff will have an easier time pinpointing my ov date this month. We have bding for the past 3 days, so I think we'll take tonight off and then as my dh calls it...we'll have a "booster" tomorrow. :)

Nicole and Erica, get some rest!!! 

Joanna, it's chart stalking time. I'm glad I have yours to stalk too because it takes my mind off of mine! :) :dust:

:hugs" to all of you!!!


----------



## pfab

I meant :hugs:

Also, sorry for the "!!!" It must seem like I'm screaming at you girls. Not my intention!!! Ugh, there it goes again. It's a habit...and I'm a little ocd, so everything is in 3s. (Not joking):wacko:


----------



## workingttc

LOL, shelby! :hugs: 

I think you will likely ovulate tomorrow, that's what's always happened to me (I say "always" but that clearly has little weight given this month!!) Some people do ovulate the same day as the positive OPK, though, so you could OV today. The way to tell will be if your temp goes up tomorrow, then you OV'd today, but if it stays the same, then probably tomorrow is the big day. Check out peeonastick.com - ridiculous website name but totally awesome factual info re OPKs. 

Hopefully my temp will go up tomorrow and will be right on track together for the TWW--it is so much better when you have someone going through it with you! I'm not sure how long I'll temp this time. I may just do 3 high temps to confirm OV (gotta get one first though!), or I may do it for the first week or so and then stop. My problem tends to be reading into the temps from day 10 or so on - it makes those last few days of my LP so stressful and long. Might be better just to go blind for that last bit and then test if I miss AF. We'll see...

Exciting days to come!! :happydance:


----------



## pfab

Joanna!!! Looks like you oved!!! Woo hoo! So, my temp went up this morning too. I broke the 97 degree barrier. So, I guess that means I oved yesterday?


----------



## EMC0528

Good morning girls,

Nicole, I know how you're feeling. DH and I have been through this once before so he was fully aware of what he was getting himself into! This time he has been much more relaxed because he knows how it messes with my emotions. As your DH gets used to it and your hormones start to even out a bit things will get easier. The first 3 months are by far the hardest because you don't really want to tell anyone but your emotional, tired, sick etc. It really does get better. 

Shelby thanks for the advice on the rest....I went to bed at 8:45pm and got up at 6:20am :blush: I feel so much better! The rain here has been steady since the weekend and that makes work very slow. Yesterday I got home and I wanted to crawl into bed....I forced myself to go to yoga and came home had some tea and hit the sack. What a difference a good sleep makes. 

Joanna, I'm anxious to know about your temp!!

Shelby you're in the TWW now! I can't wait to hear what happens in the next few weeks. 

:hugs:


----------



## workingttc

Hi ladies,

I was soooo relieved to see my temp had spiked this morning...I just knew I had ovulated, so I think I would have totally lost faith in my ability to read my body if I hadn't! So TWW here we come! Shelby, you definitely could have OV'd yesterday, to me it looks like you did. So exciting that we're on the exact same track!!

Erica, that sounds like a lovely night's sleep! Glad you are feeling better. When is your next doctor's visit? What is your due date?

:hugs:


----------



## EMC0528

Yay, awesome news Joanna. Now you and Shelby both just have to sit back and relax. Are you guys gonna hold off testing?

My next dr. visit is June 24th,I get my ultrasound around the same time. I'm due January 16th. DH's birthday is the 19th so it could be within days of that. I went 5 days early last time so who knows really. 

I know Shelby you told me NOT to research but I couldn't help myself :blush: I didn't look specifically at the back pain and cramp stuff but instead read about miscarriage and the stats. They actually made me feel so much better. The likelyhood of miscarriage is actually quite a bit lower than I thought after the first 6 weeks. I really do need to stop worrying. 

Work is so slow that I have literally been on these boards no stop all morning and yesterday too. That doesn't help with the obsessing!


----------



## workingttc

So exciting, Erica! Maybe the baby will come a bit early and you'll get 1/12/12, which would be a really cool date! And yes, I have heard that after 6 weeks, the chances of mc go way, way down. So yay for passing the 6 week mark!! And I know what you mean about work being slow and spending too much time on the boards - I was like that a couple of weeks ago - it was ridiculous how much time I spent on here! Luckily work has picked up a bit!

Shelby, according to FF, if we both OV'd yesterday, the EDD is Valentine's Day! Pretty cool, no? I would love a Valentine's day babe!!


----------



## EMC0528

That would be so awesome if you guys have Valentines day babies!!!

I meant to tell you guys. DH's sisters came straight out and asked if I was preggers yesterday. We had supper together on Saturday and I didn't drink (said I had taken a decongestant and didn't want to mix with alcohol). They didn't say anything to me then but then they invited me for a bottle of wine and I made another excuse and they called me on it. They said my boobs are "enormous" and it's not like me to turn down a drink.:blush: So the cat was out of the bag. I tried to deny but they knew. I told them to keep their mouths shut until we tell DH's parents. 

So my sister and DH's sisters both know now. I wonder how long they'll keep it quiet.


----------



## pfab

Hi girls!
Joanna, it's awesome that we oved the same time! I guess my last lp was 16 days. Yours are long too??? I completely understand if you don't temp since it can be and has been misleading! However, maybe this will be the cycle where it's clear as day! You never know!

Erica, I'm glad you feel better regarding the whole cramping thing! ...and I'm glad you got some rest!!! In a few weeks, you'll see your little bean on the monitor!!! So exciting!!!

I think I might get my ff ov line on my chart tomorrow, but I'm not sure. I'm going to try really hard to not symptom spot this month. 

dh and I are going out to dinner right now! I'll check back later!!!

:hugs:


----------



## workingttc

Afternoon, ladies.

Erica, when are you planning to tell DH's parents? Are you waiting till you can do it in person? Must be so tricky to decide when/how to do that. And always a challenge, at least in my family, once one person knows something like that keeping it on the down low! To give you an example: my DH's father told DH's brother's fiance that DH's brother was going to propose to her before he did! (not quite that bad - he just called her to congratulate her when DH's brother hadn't asked her yet-- but still, so awkward!!)

Shelby, enjoy dinner! Yes, it's a hard call on the temping. On one hand, I'm glad to have a longer LP (between 13 and 15 days), but on the other, it would be so nice to have a shorter TWW and just know that if my temp stayed up and no AF by like 11 or 12 DPO, that was it! Instead, I sit there reading into temp increases at 13 or 14 DPO that probably don't mean anything because my LP is just going 14 or 15 days that month! Oh well, I'm going to take it one day at a time...

:hugs:


----------



## anetha

I LOVE you! (there, the hormones! I told you!). No, seriously, you all made me feel so so much better, you have NO idea! Joanna, thanks for sharing your friend's struggles, what a relief! Erica, I can't imagine you being a monster like me, but even so, it's always good to know I'm not alone! Thanks Pfab! And I actually laghed out loud when you mentioned the "!!!", I hadn't even noticed. I do the same thing!!! :haha: that is, talk too loud :wacko:

Erica, your baby is going to be healthy, beautiful... would you like to have a baby girl or do you not care one way or the other? A girl, as strong as you!
It's funny you couldn't keep it from your sister in laws, I think that's great, so hard to keep it from everyone isn't it! I'm excited just thinkign about it. I want to tell someone else all over again!
Your first scan is June 24th, the wait is sooo long for me, how are you dealing with it?
Ha! and we have tww girls right here, and I'm complaining? 
Shelby, hope you have a GREAT weekend coming up! NO family around! Woohoo!
Joanna, happy your temp spiked, I predicted it right? :happydance:

Off to bed, it's almost midnight!!! Rahhhh.

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## EMC0528

Joanna I think taking it one day at a time is a good method. It's hard not to temp because you're always looking for clues as to what is happening with your body, but it can be so stressful. Do whatever feels right for you. 

Shelby, I hope supper was good! We went out too. I've had so much take out lately! I haven't been craving anything, I just never know what I want. I told DH I didn't feel like anything but I wanted something. He gave me a quizzical look. :)

Nicole, I'm glad you feel better :flower: I don't know what I want to have this time. I love the relationship my DS and I have. He is such a rough and tumble boy but hes so sweet and loving with me. I would be happy with another boy for sure. BUT I also would love a little girl to go shopping with one day and do pretty hair do's and buy pretty dresses. I would be happy with that too. DH and I really don't care as long as he/she is healthy. Dom doesn't know I'm preggers yet because he would tell everyone who would listen to him, but we've talked with him about a little sister or brother and he says brother every time. 

Joanna, I don't know when we'll tell DH's parents. I feel silly keeping it from them considering DH's sisters know. I guess my fear is that DH's mom couldn't keep her excitement to herself. She can be known as a gossip. I don't mind them knowing, I just don't want her telling everyone until after my first ultrasound (which is SO far away Nicole!!!!) so I know everything is good. We'll probably keep it from everyone until then. My best friend knows and my sister and dh's sister. I think that's good for a while. 

Any plans for this weekend girls?


----------



## workingttc

Thanks, Erica, yes, I think that's the best plan for me. It may just be that I have to stop temping at the very end, because until then, it doesn't mean anything for me anyway. Hopefully, I'll be a bit more distracted this TWW than last month (when work was sooooo slloooow). It looks like I will be, so that's definitely a good thing! :thumbup:

Shelby, you got your cross-hairs! I'm a bit surprised FF did that when you got your positive OPK the day after, but it might be that you surge started the day before and you OV'd and the positive OPK you got the next day was the tail end. Either way, yay for being 3 DPO! :happydance: I can't wait to get mine tomorrow!

Nicole, so glad you are feeling better. Hang in there. You're so close to the second tri, I can't believe it! Can't wait to see your new--gasp!--10 week ticker!

:hugs:


----------



## pfab

Are you kidding me????? Nicole is entering 2nd trimester soon???? That's crazy!!!! I feel like she just got her bfp a couple weeks ago!!! Nicole, hopefully the 2nd trimester will be a little easier...or at least I hope you feel better in 2nd tri!!!

Erica, I'm sorry your sis-in-laws got it out of you! I hope they can keep it a secret. I admire your secret keeping!!! I won't be able to do it! I tell everyone every month that I think I'm pregnant. Then I'm not...then I look stupid. Here is a situation where you are pregnant and you're able to keep it in!!! The idea of keeping it until the first ultrasound makes a lot of sense. ...and your ultrasound will be here before you know it!!!

Joanna, yes I have my crosshairs, but even with the opk, ff is still confused! So, 3 dpo it is now, but who knows! I took my opk at 5pm which is a little later in the day. So, I'm not sure how big of a deal that is. Either way, here we go. I think if you're able to distract yourself during the next couple weeks, that is the best plan! I'm going to try as well. With the end of the school year approaching, I have plenty to do!!! So, hopefully, there won't be time to obsess!!!

Speaking of obsessing...symptom spotting anonymous alert...Obviously symptoms haven't started, but I got really dizzy today after the school day. I'm not sure what caused it.

:hugs: to all of you!!!


----------



## pfab

Hey girls! 
Have a great weekend!!! It's Memorial Day weekend...so, to drink or not to drink. That is the question. 
:hugs:


----------



## workingttc

Hey ladies!

Shelby, I am wrestling with the same issue. We have a wedding to go tomorrow night with a heavy drinking crowd. I think I'm just going to have 2 or 3 drinks max, well spaced and with plenty of food. My understanding is that you're fine before the egg implants, and actually for a couple days after that. I just don't know if alcohol has any effect on the egg's ability to implant, which would be terrible! I can't think a couple drinks will really be a problem at only 3 DPO though. So excited we're on the same day now!! I decided I'm not going to temp this weekend unless I happen to wake up at 6:30 am (unlikely) so I can catch up on some sleep...Enjoy the long weekend!

Nicole and Erica, have a lovely weekend! :kiss:


----------



## EMC0528

Hey girls, 

Hope you all have a great long weekend. I was supposed to work, but we've had so much rain they shut the plants down so I don't have any tests to do :) 

My ultrasound got pushed back to July 5th :( I got off the phone and burst into tears and promptly blamed DH for the whole thing :blush: I apologized of course since he had nothing to do with it all, I just didn't like the smirk he gave me when I started to cry over it. I don't know how he's putting up with me.

I wouldn't worry about a few drinks ladies. I had several before this BFP and same thing with my first BFP. 

Take care!


----------



## EMC0528

Hey girls,

kinda freaking out here, had a little bit of spotting today. The doctor wants to see me within 72 hrs. I just want to cry. I hope everything is ok.


----------



## workingttc

Oh, Erica, I'm o sorry you're scared. But I have heard of TONS of girls with spotting on here during early pregnancy. On another thread I'm on, one girl has had it the whole time and she is 7 weeks. She goes in to her doc like every other day and everything is always fine. When will you be able to go see him (or her)? Try as hard as you can not to worry until then. I know it is hard, but I really think you are going to be just fine. Everything I've read says not to worry unless you have intense pain and heavier bleeding, not just spotting. Keep us posted -- will be thinking positive thoughts for you and your little bean until we hear back!! Hang in there! BIG :hugs:


----------



## pfab

Awww, Erica. Hang in there. I can only imagine how scary this is for you. 

Keep in mind...I've heard of people spotting all the way through. My Mom told me that she did with all four of her pregnancies. I'm glad the doctor will see you so soon. I will pray that everything checks out and that you and your baby are healthy. Lots of :hug: and prayers coming your way. Keep us posted. How soon can you get in to the doctor?


----------



## EMC0528

I am going to see the doctor tomorrow afternoon. I called the nurse and she said that :dtd: can often be the culprit which I did on Sat afternoon. I hope that she's right and it will stop. I have felt really different this pregnancy, achey in the low abdomen since I found out I was pregnant. I really hope that everything is ok. I started to bring our a few maternity clothes yesterday that I can start wearing in a few weeks, I hope I didn't jinx myself :(


----------



## pfab

I agree with Joanna, try not to worry until you speak with the doctor. dtd makes sense. So, hopefully, that's all it is. Cramps are very common too. Are you doubling over in pain? One of my friends who had a miscarriage said she doubled over in pain. If you're just cramping, stay positive. Actually, either way, stay positive!!!!!!!!!! Stressing yourself out won't help. Do something today that will help to keep your mind off of it!!!
I realize this is all easier said than done but try if you can. 
:hugs:


----------



## anetha

Erica! Hang in there! I agree with Joanna and Shelby. You're not doubled over in pain, you have had cramps (every pregnancy is different!!!) but that's one of the signs your uterus is growing, and stretching those ligaments. And it's your second pregnancy, so the symptoms will be different anyways. I wouldn't worry, especially since you don't seem to be bleeding, but only spotting.
We're waiting to hear from you!


----------



## anetha

Still waiting! Want to call you so badly and talk! :telephone::telephone::telephone:
:hugs:


----------



## EMC0528

Hey girls,

The spotting continued through the day and evening a little. A little this morning as well ( only noticable because I'm looking for it). I've had no pain or anything, just that achey feeling I've been having all along. 

I'm trying to stay positive (ha ya right) but I'm really worried. I see the doctor at 4:30. At least it hasn't got any worse. 

Thanks for your messages guys. I was a bit of a wreck yesterday, in and out of tears all day. Hoping to keep it together today.


----------



## workingttc

Erica, I can only imagine how stressed and worried you must be feeling. :nope: But I am so glad to hear the spotting hasn't gotten any worse and that you don't have any unusual or new pain (which I'm sure you'd have if there were a serious problem). I do think this is all very normal and everything will be fine. You just have to make it a few more hours and then you'll have some answers! We're praying for you!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## EMC0528

Thank you!! 

DH told me to stop assuming something bad is happening. He's right and you guys are too. These hormones are already making me unstable, that just added to it!

Trying to stay relaxed and not worry until there is something to worry about.


----------



## anetha

I think it's a great sign that you haven't started to bleed. Apparently dtd can trigger spotting since your cervix is full of little blood vessels which burst easily. 
I'm looking forward to hearing from you and we're here for you...

ps: I have too many tickers, I can't stop! Now, I don't know how to get rid of them, there's a bug. Sorry for the space I'm filling every time.


----------



## pfab

Erica,
I said a prayer for you this morning. I'm sure everything will be fine! You'll be in my thoughts all day, and I will be stalking this thread until we find out that you and baby are fine!!!

Here's to peace of mind!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## pfab

Erica,
How are you and baby??? What did the doctor say??? I hope everything is ok!!!

Nicole, I like your tickers...keep them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Joanna, we're halfway there!!! Woo hoo! I have my annual gyno appt on Thursday, and I'm going to see if she'll order a blood test for me. I don't know how soon it can show up on a blood test, but I'll be 9 dpo on Thurs.


----------



## workingttc

Shelby I am so excited for you to get a blood test! Excellent timing for the annual exam! I've never actually looked forward to one of those but I definitely would if I were 9 DPO! Definitely having a hard time not getting my hopes up this cycle...But I'm also feeling like if it doesn't work out, I am feeling good about taking action and going to the fertility specialist armed with 4 months of charts. Somehow that is comforting to me....Hmmm....Haven't decided when I'm going to test yet. Part of me is like wait until AF is due, but my LP is sooooo looong that I'm not sure I'll manage. I *might* do it at 10 DPO. Thinking about trying an option to give myself a small treat each time I don't test....so maybe that will keep me from doing it!

Erica, I am so so so anxious to get the report that you and the baby are just fine! 

Nicole, do you have a bump yet??


----------



## pfab

Joanna,
Yes, I'm at the empowerment stage too. If this month doesn't work out for us, we have plenty of info to provide our doctors. I'm taking my charts this Thursday...granted I only have 2 months, but I think she may be able to tell me that it does or doesn't look good. If I'm not pregnant this month, I already have my acupuncture appt scheduled for next cycle, and I have a fertily appt with my obgyn. So, I feel empowered that each month doesn't have to mean disappointment (even though it still is). It can be a learning experience too. Last cycle dh and I bded every other day, and that seemed to give me a chemical pregnancy. So, if everyday doesn't work, then I may go back to that.

Anyway, I don't know when I'll test. I'm sure I won't be able to get through the weekend without testing...especially if I feel pregnant. Today, I feel cramping and a lot of something going on. I've felt that before, so I don't think it's anything.

Erica, I hope and pray that you and baby are ok!!!

:hug:


----------



## EMC0528

Hi guys,

The doctor's office called just before I was gonna leave for the appt and told me to go to another clinic for an ultrasound tomorrow at 10am instead. They said the doctor would only order an u/s if I were to see him, so to do that first. 

I have started bleeding red. Mild cramping. I think I'm gonna lose my pea:(

I'll know what's happening after my scan tomorrow morning. I had to leave work because when the spotting turned to bleeding I was so upset. 


I'm glad to know you guys are getting close to potential bfp's. We could use an some upbeat news!!


----------



## workingttc

NOOOO!! I refuse to believe it! I am going to dig up all my lapsed catholicism to pray for you and your baby tonight! I still think there is definite hope - I have seen so much about bleeding on here where things still turn out fine. Hang in there. I hope Dom and DH can give you lots and lots of real life hugs tonight. But in the meantime, here are lots of virtual :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: We are here for you no matter what happens!


----------



## pfab

Erica,
Praying, praying, praying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You are not going to lose your pea!!!!!!! Get some rest tonight, stay off your feet, take it easy!!! 

I'm so sorry because I can only imagine how much this is stressing you out. I wish the doctor's office had you get your ultrasound today...don't they know how stressful this is?????

Stay positive!!! I agree with Joanna that bleeding is normal. Are you having pain? If so, on a scale of 1 to 10, how strong is your pain?

Hugs and prayers continue to come your way! Stay :)


----------



## anetha

Erica, we're here for you, I can't believe we are so far from you at such a crucial time. I feel so useless. I've been thinking of you ALL day, and I hope you can remain positive until tomorrow morning, and get some sleep. 

Anxiously waiting, and in disbelief like Joanna and Shelby. Want to say it's nothing, but will remain :-#


----------



## pfab

Good luck Erica!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EMC0528

Hi guys. 

Well.....they say its too small to be 7 weeks and there is "debris" in my uterus. Its consistent with a miscarriage. It looks like baby stopped growing at 5 weeks. They will have the results to my doctor within an hour and I assume he will want to see me. They want to do blood work to be sure.

It seems to me that things are looking bleak. If by some miracle the blood work shows my hcg levels are increasing then I guess that would be good. At this point they are calling it a spontaneous abortion and she said that the blood work is more or less to confirm. So I guess once its confirmed I will likely need a d and c unless by that point I've miscarried on my own.

Dh's parents know because his sisters let it slip earlier this week. Telling them and the others that know will be hard. It was very hard to tell my boss this morning, but considering I will be missing some work I told him what was happening. He is like a father to me and was very supportive, but saying out loud was SO hard. 

We're supposed to leave for vegas a week from saturday, we will need a get away. 

I guess that's it. Hopefully this will be finished soon and we can start over.


----------



## workingttc

Erica, I am so heartbroken for you. :cry: I can't imagine how you must be feeling. :nope: I know that nothing I can say will make it any better but know that you are in my thoughts and prayers constantly. :hugs:


----------



## pfab

Erica,
This is too sad to comprehend. I'm so so so sorry. :sad1: :sad1: :sad1:

I'm glad your boss understands. Is there any way that your dh can tell your in-laws so you don't have to say it? 

I'm glad you're going to Vegas with your dh. You definitely need a break from all of this! 

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## anetha

:confused: how can it be? 
I just can't get over what just happened :cry:

Will be here for you too. tell us what you decide to do next. :flow:


----------



## EMC0528

Hello Girls,
I spent last night in emergency. Just doing a follow up ultrasound this morning to ensure everything looks the way it should. They say my miscarriage is almost complete and I'm just waiting to know if they will need to do surgery or if it will finish on its own. 

Thank you for your kind words and support. I am devastated and scared but honestly I just want this whole ordeal to be over with. DH and I are so exhausted and numb right now. We are strong though and wwe will get through it, we will try again as soon as the doctor says we can. 

Hope you guys are doing well.
Nicole, take care of your little bump! 
Joanna and Shelby I'm eager to hear how you are doing, getting close to testing!

Talk to you guys soon


----------



## workingttc

Good morning, girls.

Erica, I can't stop thinking about you, I'm just so sad. Still holding out a glimmer of hope that your doctor had something positive to say, though. I hope you're hanging in there. Still sending mega virtual :hugs: :hugs: your way.

Shelby, did you go to your obgyn appointment? Anxious to hear a report. I also want to hear how she reacted to your charts - I'm planning to bring mine if/when we see a fertility specialist next month, and want to know if doctor's take them seriously or brush them off...


----------



## workingttc

Erica, we must've posted at the exact same time. Just saw your last post. Words can't express how sorry I am about this. I can't imagine how you must be feeling. I'm so glad you have such a wonderful DH to lean on and such a special little boy to hug whenever you need. We're here for you. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## anetha

I'm feeling so sad right now :cry: 
Erica, you're right to look forward. How great to have a husband who is going through this with you, and not just beside you. 

Yes, I promise I will take care of my bump. I've been ignoring it, thinking of all the problems that are going to arise in the future and it's been bumming me out. Now I just want to enjoy, and stop being such a worrywart. 

I'm really happy you've been back regularly to tell us what's going on, thank you!

Lots of love to you, DH, and Dom.


----------



## pfab

Awwww Erica, I'm just in disbelief. I realize miscarriages are possible, but it's so unexpected. I really thought you were going to be fine. It's so scary. Surround yourself with the love of dh and Dom. Give and get as many hugs as you can. 

My appt went well today. Since I am only 9 dpo, she ordered a blood test for me but said that I should wait until my period is due before I get it done. Joanna, she glanced at my chart and said it looks like I'm ovulating. I told her that I also had a +opk, so her exact words were "get rid of all that stuff and just have lots and lots of sex with your husband." She told me all of this stuff will just stress me out. However, I find this information extremely helpful. She also recommended that I cancel my infertility appt with her later in the month because I would have to pay out of pocket. I told her I started ttc in December, so I have to wait until December now before I can talk infertility. I'm hopeful that I will get pregnant in the next few cycles. She also said that everyone has a 25% chance each month to get pregnant. So, that makes sense as to why it's so difficult.


----------



## pfab

I'm feeling extremely tired and moody today.


----------



## pfab

Joanna, 
Your chart looks really good! I like those high temps. I just looked at them, and they make me feel better.


----------



## workingttc

Shelby, I'm glad your appointment went well...are you going to try to get the blood test done sooner? as I'm sure you know, i am constantly debating whether to test early or not. right now, I'm managing to hold out. one day at a time...:blush: That's frustrating about the FS appointment. I'm guessing I'll get told the same thing unless I lie (which I'm reluctant to do). I think your chemical last month is a very promising sign, so I know you're not going to need that FS appointment! 

As for my chart, yeah, once again I'm getting my hopes up, when I know I shouldnt. Last month it was super high too - FF even declared it to be triphasic (before it plummeted). I hate hate hate the length of my LP - I really have to wait to see what my temp is at 14 DPO to really be able to learn anything from it. :growlmad:

PS: tired and moody are good symptoms! :thumbup: i've been super tired too, but i also have a cold, so i'm not sure if that's what's causing it. other than that, i don't have anything to report other than a few random pains here and there. had a bizarre stabbing pain in one boob (which i have NEVER had before) at 6DPO. probably i'm just going mental though! :wacko:

we're almost there!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pfab

I'm telling you, if your chart leads you wrong this month, I'm going to be furious!!!! It looks sooooooooooo promising!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am going to wait until Monday to get the blood test. By then I'll be 13 dpo, so I figure it would be close enough to my pee test date. ...or I could do pee tests next week and if it's +, the blood test could confirm afterwards. 

Here's a strategy for you...I usually have to pee so badly in the morning that it's hard enough to open my pee test in time. So, if I don't have the tests handy in my bathroom (put them in another bathroom), then I won't use them. I won't use a test later in the day either because I'd rather have my fmu. I don't know if this makes sense...??? 

Don't worry about being mental. I'm ready to commit myself. I truly feel tired, moody, and my bbs are achey, but I'm sure it will amount to nothing. 

I'm going to go on a walk now with my dh...hoping to feel better.

Nicole, I hope you feel better and have a rest-filled weekend coming up!

Erica, if you have to have a d&c, I can tell you that I had one years ago. If you have any questions, let me know. I had one because I was hemorrhaging from a polyp on my cervix.


----------



## workingttc

Thanks, Shelby! :hugs: I don't know what I'd do without you girls! FX'd this will be our month. Your chart looks promising as well, and the symptoms sound great!

Erica, I hope you're hanging in there. I'm guessing spending time on this site is about the last thing you want to do right now, but whenever you come back, we'll be here. If you're going to try again right away, I've heard of soooo many girls getting BFPs the first cycle after an MC. So hopeful that will be the case for you too. :hugs:


----------



## pfab

Joanna,
Ditto on everything you said! So, this morning, I couldn't resist. I have 5 tests to use. I used one, and...drum roll...nothing. It was an error. I used clear blue digital, and all I got was a book. Which means that I didn't do it right. I think I peed too much. Ugh. What a waste! I should've kept to my original plan: hide the damn tests from myself!!!

Erica, I hope you do whatever will bring you peace...staying here or not staying here. We will be thinking of you!!!!!!!!!! and I look forward to celebrating your future BFP with you! :hugs:


----------



## workingttc

Shelby, your chart is looking good! I had the same thing happen to me with a digi last month! So annoying! Probably for the best, though, in case it was too early - better to get an error than a false bfn! I managed to avoid testing this morning, and am a bit concerned that my temp is down a bit. But I need to remind myself that (1) it's still way above my coverline and (2) it's pretty meaningless for me at this point. If I can (and I say this every weekend and it doesn't seem to work), I'm not going to set my alarm this weekend and hopefully just sleep right through test time. The key temps for me are going to be Monday and Tuesdays.

Any plans this weekend to take your mind off the TWW? Nicole, how are you doing. Erica, still praying for you and thinking of you, your DH, and Dom. :hugs:


----------



## EMC0528

Hello

Good luck to Joanna and Shelby. Keeping fingers crossed for you guys. 

I was feeling "ok" about this yesterday but today is not a good day. I feel miserable today. I still have a lot of pregnancy hormones, just no pregnancy. 

They didn't have to do a d&c. The follow up ultrasound showed I was at the end of the miscarriage process. Having period like symptoms now. Just have to wait it out. 

Thanks for your support girls.


----------



## EMC0528

Nicole, worrying is normal. There are a lot of unknowns when you're expecting a child. You will get more excited as you get closer and closer. 

You're right about DH too.....he is my rock. 
Meant to say that in my last post but got side tracked.


----------



## anetha

Hi Erica, glad you're still with us. 
I guess you knew somehow. I kept telling you that cramps were ok, but you must have felt something wasn't right. Nobody wanted to believe it here. Now, I hope you are looking forward to going to Las Vegas, and I'm happy DH is there for you. Your sister knows too right? I hope she has time to give you her support too. How is Dom by the way? 

Yes, worrying is part of the process I guess. Thank you for the kind words Erica :) I was talking to a friend who has two girls, 5 and 10. From two different fathers. She was telling me how great pregnancy was for her, even though the two fathers weren't there for her. So maybe I'll be more excited next semester? :blush: but generally speaking she made me feel good about being pregnant, and ok about having raging hormones :) 

Girls, don't test! Not only will you be disappointed because it's still too early, but if you are pregnant, you'll have to wait all the more before your first appointment. Haha! I know, easy to say...

Will be coming back regualarly to peek on you :kiss:


----------



## pfab

Nicole...I hear you! I am really really really going to try to wait at least until Sunday! I'm going crazy! Tonight I have these shooting pains in my pelvic area in the middle...so it's not associated with my ovaries. I don't know what is going on, but it feels different from usual. Did you experience this Nicole?

I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo thankful for you girls!!! Erica, may you find peace this weekend. :hugs:

Joanna, I'm going to kick your chart's arse if it starts doing weird things!


----------



## SissyLynn

Hi, I'm 31 and TTC #2 however my DD is 11 so there's been a pretty big gap. This is my first cycle and already the 2ww is driving me nuts. My DH had a vas reversal in April after it was 10 yrs. old. We have been wanting to get it reversed for 8 yrs. I'm 8dpo and I think I'm doing what is called symptom spotting don't know. Is anyone in the same boat or have similar story. I'm charting, temping and used opk. My cycles are very normal.


----------



## pfab

Welcome SissyLynn! I'm 10dpo right now. Thanks for joining us!


----------



## workingttc

Ugh, Shelby, I'm so depressed right now! My temp is clearly on its way down. I really thought this might be our month, because we changed up our BD pattern. Looks like it's not gonna be. AF isn't due until Tuesday or Wednesday, but I just don't see how I could be with my temp on a steady decline. I'm so depressed, really wished I hadn't temped this morning! 

Are you feeling positive? The pains sound like they could be promising if you've not had them before. Are you going to hold out to test? I'm definitely not going to. Going to call a fertility specialist my friend recommended this morning...hopefully they'll talk to me even though it's only been 6 cycles.

SissyLynn, welcome. I'm 33, and this is my 4th cycle of charting, opks, etc, 6th cycle of TTC #1. 11 dpo today. Good luck to you - we all know how frustrating the TWW can be, and I wish I could say it got easier. Hopefully you'll get lucky this month!


----------



## pfab

Joanna,
How frustrating!!!!! The temp dip is ridiculous...so misleading. Maybe it's late implantation. You know as well as I that even the craziest charts end up in pregnancy. Where are these people who have a clear cut example chart? Keep your head up and your hopes high. You never know. 

I thought about it, and you said that you had a cold or something. Did you have a stuffy nose? I have a stuffy nose right now, a cough, and my throat is a little sore. While these are obviously signs of a cold, some women experience these in early pregnancy. I'm sure you already know this. Anyway, I was just thinking that maybe that could be a good development. 

I poas this am, and it was a bfn. It's ok. I am too impatient to wait. I am going to wait and test again on Monday. 

I spotted this morning. It was extremely brief. I haven't seen anything since. I'm not supposed to start until Thursday. However, sometimes my cycle is 25 days long. So, who knows. 

I think scheduling with a fertility specialist is a great idea. I'm sure they'll be more willing to work with you vs. a regular obgyn. That's their job!! I figure at our age, making us wait a full year to try is just cruel.

If we are unsuccessful still when August rolls around, I am going to see a specialist as well. 

:dust: Joanna. This cycle isn't over. Screw your chart! (Not literally, that wouldn't help anything...nor do I know how that would be possible). :) haha

:hug:


----------



## workingttc

Thanks so much, Shelby! :hugs: I think spotting could be a v. good sign for you -- def could be implantation spotting!! I'm trying to distract myself as much as possible, but I've told myself I'm out. A few tears this morning, but ok after that. (Didn't help that every other thread I read seemed to have BFPs!!) Thanks again for your kind words and encouragement! I am sooooo hopeful for you! 

I hope everyone is having a good weekend. Nicole, can't wait for the 11 week ticker! Erica, I'm thinking of you, DH, and Dom. :hugs:

PS: Shelby, on the cold thing. Here's what I read - it's not that a cold is a symptom of pregnancy, so much that it is more common for women who are sick (with a cold or whatever) to conceive because I guess your body is so focused on fighting that, there is decreased risk of your body's antibodies (or whatever) rejecting the fertilized egg and keeping if from implanting (which I guess can happen). Sooo, it's good if you have a stuffy nose! It may make your uterus a more hospitable place!


----------



## pfab

Thanks Joanna! I'm so sorry you are sad today. I know exactly how you feel. The disappointment that comes each cycle is awful. Especially if you're like me in that you are 95% sure every month that you are...then you're not. It's the worst feeling. 

Didn't Nicole say she had very little symptoms if any? I was thinking that maybe that's the key. The month we no symptoms is the month we're pregnant. 

Having said that...I am going out on a limb for the 6th time, I think I am pregnant. I feel really different right now. This cycle, I've been dizzy, had the weird pain above my pubic/pelvis area, now I have a cold (which I never get in the summer). My bbs are sore off and on. ...and this morning I had spotting. 

If I'm not pregnant, then I should sign myself into a mental ward for my insanity. Feeling pregnant for 6 months and not being so is torture.

Joanna, I'm still hopeful for you. When are you going to test? When is af due for you? Are you going to stop temping?


----------



## workingttc

I am so so excited for you! I think that your gut feeling that you are pregnant is a terrific sign, I truly believe in intuition on these sorts of things. Years ago, when I was only 21 (so long ago I've never mentioned it on this thread because it just doesn't seem relevant since I barely recall anything about it), I got pregnant and miscarried at 6 weeks. It was a total and complete accident (boyfriend at the time and I were using the "pull out" method), truly was not meant to be for me at the time, but my point is, I absolutely KNEW I was pregnant before I ever took the test. So, I believe in that!! 

If I were you, I'd wait until Monday morning and then test (since they say hcg doubles every 48 hours). The spotting you had today is hopefully implantation spotting, in which case I'd think a positive would show up a couple of days later!! I'm really really hopeful for you!!!

As for me, I am done temping and testing, at least for this cycle. If AF doesn't arrive (she's due Tuesday, Wednesday or Thursday), I will test then (so I guess on Thursday), but I'm really very sure I'm out. I just cannot find a single chart that looks anything like mine. The one oddity for me is that--tmi warning--my cervix is pretty high and soft-ish right now, which it is not usually at this time. So I don't know if that means anything. Probably not. Also, I am wondering if my high temps mid-cycle (way high for me) could have been a slight fever. When DH had the same cold I had last week, he had a fever with it. That doesn't change anything, really, just noting it. Anyway, long story short, I am calling the doctor on Monday to make an appointment....Can't wait to hear from you (and stalk your chart!) tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## workingttc

So I am feeling slightly better (I still think I'm out though, of course) - I think that my high temps at 8 and 9 DPO were a fever - having talked to DH about what his temperature was when he had a fever a few days before with the same cold. I felt feverish at the time, but wanted to believe it was just a good sign for a future BFP. I've never had temps above 98.6, and only had 98.6 during one cycle ever, so I really think those were an anomaly. So, anyway, I promise to stop rambling on, really, but my chart doesn't look as horrifying without those. It still looks like a non-preggers chart, but at least I'm not totally perplexed. Thanks as always for listening girls. You're the best. :hugs:


----------



## anetha

Hi Girls!

So much symptom spotting! I like it! Joanna, I don't know, just put off testing!!!!!! Shelby, your symptoms sound promising, but I remember having more twinges and pulls the month before my BFP, so I wouldn't jump to any conclusions. Definitely no pain in the pelvic area though. However, for the first time, I had a dream where I poas and it was positive. I was doing the dishes and I was wondering how to tell DH. It was a wonderful and positive feeling. When I woke up I thought "How stupid, stupid, stupid", and I didn't test because I thought it was another one of my hallucinations. I was tired too. And didn't have any PMS symptoms. Again, since I ovulated late I KNEW AF would be late, so I thought no PMS symptoms was normal. Duh, it was late for another reason! Otherwise, no symptoms. It's soooo hard to tell! I can't say I "knew", because I always thought I "knew" every month. But the dream was a sign that deep down my body knew. In my dream there was NO DOUBT.

So far so good for me. I'm sleeping so much it's not even funny. I'm not nauseous and I can eat pretty much anything again. It's great! 

I hope Erica is ok!


----------



## workingttc

No chance of that, Nicole, don't worry. I don't have any tests and don't plan to waste any money buying any. Checked my cervix earlier and there was a teeny bit of brown (sorry again for tmi), which I am calling spotting. Nothing since, but I can't really help being pessimistic. So, I'm guessing the :witch: will be here in the morning. Btw, Ive had 2 dreams in the last 3 days that I got BFPs, so apparently that's not a sign for me! Ah well....

Shelby, any news today?

Nicole, that's great that the nausea seems to be ending. I can't wait to see your next ticker.

Erica, I hope you're doing as well as you can be under the circumstances. :hugs:


----------



## anetha

Joanna, hang in there :hugs: :hugs::hugs:
- not only could you be wrong about the spotting, but remember, you have ONLY been trying for 6 months. I went of the pill 2 years ago, and then "didn't really try" for a year before I actually looked into charting, and from then on it took 6 months. I was talkign to a mother of two yesterday and she was saying that she didn't even know about temping, and ovulation kits. Why bother, really? I wanted her to understand, but it just made me mad that she would judge me :growlmad:

Af seems too early btw, I'm still super hopeful!!! :hugs:


----------



## pfab

Hi girls,
I started spotting bright red (sorry tmi) last night, and then af came this morning. It was such a disappointment. I really really thought that I was pregnant this month. How can I stop myself from being so certain each month? 
I'm so disappointed. :(


----------



## workingttc

I'm out too, Shelby. AF arrived with a vengeance (and early - but I think I O'd a day early and my temp just took a day to rise, which I've read can happen). It's just the worst feeling, I know. Do you have a strategy for next month? It makes me feel a bit better to try to think of ways to change things up. Mine is definitely going to be no temping except to confirm O. It's just psychologically too hard for me. I'll also keep doing the OPKs. I got a fortune cookie (not that I put much stock in these, but I'll take what I can get) in April that said I'd get good news 3 months from the day I got it, which will be July 13. So maybe that means I'll get a BFP (or some sort of positive preggers news) that day! 

Thanks so much Nicole, and I know you're right that it hasn't been that long. I think talking to the doctor will likely make me feel better, though. I will definitely let you girls know how it goes! Thanks again for all your support! I would never make it through this without you! :hugs:


----------



## EMC0528

Hello Girls.

Sorry to hear about AF arriving for you Joanna and Shelby. This is such a hard process. 

I returned to work today, it's been difficult pretending nothing happened and going about my usual business. Not really something I can talk about here. I'm the only female on payroll so I'm just trying to keep my emotions in check. 

Anyway, just thought I would check in on you guys. Hope you all have a great day. Try not to let AF ruin it for you, good things MUST be ahead for us all. 

Nicole I'm glad you are feeling well. Now you can start to enjoy your pregnancy a bit more.

:hugs:


----------



## pfab

Joanna,
That sounds like a good idea. I think I'm going to do one more cycle of charting, and if I can't make sense of the temps, then I'll stop temping. My issue is all of the feelings I get before AF. They make me feel convinced that I'm pregnant. I'm still assuming that I was pregnant last month with a chemical pregnancy. So, I can't beat myself up too much about that month. However, I need to obsess about something else. So, I am going to obsess about losing weight! As soon as school lets out, I'll be hitting the gym regularly. Also, I'll be able to plan my meals better...trying a more holistic diet. 

Also, I've already scheduled the acupunture appt. So, I'll let you know how that goes. 

Joanna, when is your dr appt?

Erica, :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I'm still baffled by your news. :(

Nicole, I love the dream info! I'm so happy you had a + one!!!! Now you can enjoy!!! I'll be looking forward to my bfp dream. That would be cool. It's funny that last month when I had the chem pregnancy, I kept seeing the shape of sperm in everything. Everything looked like sperm: the way the water trickled down the glass while in the shower. There was something on my windshield while driving to work...it looked like the shape of sperm. Maybe that's when I'll know. I'll start spotting sperm again. ha ha

Onto a new cycle. I just hope I can keep my wits about me.

:hugs: to you girls. I am so THANKFUL for all of you.


----------



## workingttc

Hi girls,

Shelby, I love the sperm spotting. Here's to seeing spermies everywhere this month!

I do feel better just having made the appointment with the FS. It's for June 20, which happens to be the day I'm supposed to ovulate. FF also just posted a new table with stats on time to conceive by age, based on like 45,000 charts. It shows an average of 8 months for someone my age to conceive, which makes me feel sooo much better. I think I knew this, but being on this site can sort of warp your sense of things - it feels like people get BFPs so fast on here! I have to remember that most people don't join a site like BNB until they've been trying for a bit. Plus so many of the ladies are so much younger than I am (lucky girls!).

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Chart-Gallery-Stats-Months-TTC-versus-Age.html

Erica, so sorry you have to deal with work right now. I HATE being emotional at work; it is soooo hard. Although it's no where near what you're going through, I've been through 2 terrible break-ups at my job and honestly there were so many days when I nearly started crying during meetings, etc. It was really just the worst. Hang in there. Good things are DEFINITELY coming - I just read more about how much your fertility increases during the 1-3 months post-MC. :hugs:


----------



## anetha

:wave::wave::wave:

Well, I'm sorry AF came after all. But it sounds like you are both being positive about it. Girls, I know how frustrated you must be, can you believe that even if you do everything right, you only have a 20% chance of conceiving? :saywhat: I never had much luck, I guess this is the only time I can say I was! I just talked to a friend from university, she is 2 months and a half, just like me - but she tried for a year and 4 months. Didn't ask if she temped though. I think it's just a question of probabilities, which is nerve-wracking when it comes to creating life. Shouldn't it depend on how much you want this baby? Ah well. Little rant supporting you gals.

Joanna, I'm glad you made that appointment. It'll feel so good to talk to someone. And again, she/he will tell you to bugger off because it's too soon to worry!!! I say stop temping too. You know you're doing everything right. Use only the OPKs. For real. You know your body well enough by now. Actually it might be interesting to "control" the "not-temping". 
Shelby, yay to working out! It really helps with your mood and spirits!

Baby should be about 1.5 inches. Ticker will be changing on Tuesdays now (because of late ovulation, it was changing early). Can't wait for the lime! I'm not showing yet, bummer. Apparently I have to wait for the uterus to rise higher than the pubic bone. Right now it's growing behind the bone. That's why women "pop", because once the uterus is too big to remain behind the bone, it appears all of a sudden in the abdomen. It doesn't grow fast, it appears fast! Anyhoo, learning a lot still.:hugs:

Erica, hold in there! At my last book club gathering we talked about showing emotions at work, and how not showing them can sometimes be worse. Surrounded by men must be tough though, I don't see how you could mention it. Then again, you wouldn't have "pity" stares, maybe they wouldn't care, and that would be the end of that. At least it would be said. Does your boss know by the way? This really makes me angry. Why do we always want to keep an mc a secret? I myself would want to, but it shouldn't be like that.


----------



## workingttc

Hooray for the lime, Nicole!! That is so interesting about the "pop" when the uterus comes out from behind the pelvic bone. Hopefully you'll be able to show us a pic when it happens!! How long do you have until you can find out the sex?

I'm totally in for the not-temping this cycle. We're going to be in NY during the time I've about to OV too, so I won't be temping even then - living dangerously, I know. I'm wild and crazy like that. I'm definitely looking forward to having some space between me and my thermometer! Shelby, I think you're wise to do it for one my cycle. My friend that is a doctor (tho not an obgyn, sadly) told me that you really only need to do it for a few months to confirm you're ovulating, etc. Then you can stop if you want - tho if it doesn't stress you, out, no reason to, right?

Alright, off to work for me. Hopefully now that I won't have a chart to compare to FF's chart gallery incessantly, I'll be more productive! :hugs:


----------



## anetha

Horray to you Joanna for not temping! Are you in NY for the holidays? I guarantée you will feel so much better (still using OPKs tho right?).
:hugs:


----------



## workingttc

We're just going for a visit, leaving on Wednesday of next week and coming back on Sunday. My DH's family lives there, so we try to go at least a couple times a year. 

Are you and your DH planning any vacations? I've heard a lot of pregnant ladies take "babymoons" with their DH, one last trip before kids. You should plan one! (And then tell us all about it :))

:kiss:


----------



## anetha

That's a good idea! We've been wanting to go to New Orleans. It will happen! We've been TALKING about it for months.
Of course, we're going to France this summer, but we'll be visiting family.
Cute word: babymoon :)

I have a friend, pregnant, in Australia. We talked for hours! She said her best friend lost her baby after her 3 month scan. She also had a miscarriage herself and she's scared of losing her baby. I freaked out and then decided to stop. No more thoughts! 

Lots of :hugs:


----------



## workingttc

Yikes - no thoughts like that, promise me!! :ninja: Your baby is going to be just fine!! I cannot wait for you to have a bump! 

I love the idea of New Orleans. I've never been, but DH went for jazzfest a couple of years ago and LOVED it. You should definitely do that or (and!) something else--babymoon is where it's at!

Had an amazing yoga class tonight. After 3 months or so, I'm finally starting to see some progress! Hooray! Really feeling so great this cycle. Hopefully that will mean good things for the future too!

Shelby and Erica, I hope you girls are feeling ok. Erica, I think this might be Vegas weekend? Or is it next weekend? I was there not long ago, and had a super relaxing time. Despite the rep, it can also be a wonderful place to lose yourself and relax. I hope it will be for you and your DH!

:hugs:


----------



## pfab

Hi girls,
I've been miserable the past couple days...sparing you the bad attitude. AF has been extremely heavy and painful. I haven't felt this bad since I had a polyp many many years ago. I read that after a chemical pregnancy the cycle is light and then the one after that is extremely heavy. So, that fits what I'm experiencing. AF is almost over, and I look forward to a kid-free weekend with my dh. 

Joanna, you're so smart to do yoga. It is so calming and relaxing. I really want to start doing it once school is out. I'm glad you're feeling good!!!

Nicole, I know it's hard not to worry about the baby, but statistics are on your side. You and baby will be fine! Are you doing prenatal yoga or anything like that?

Erica, how are you? When is your Vegas trip? 

:hugs: to all of you! :hugs:


----------



## workingttc

Sorry AF was so rough this month, Shelby! :hugs: I know I would feel especially depressed after a chemical, and having a terrible AF doesn't help anything. At least it's ending soon, and then we have O time to look forward to. Yay for a kid free weekend as well!

I do think yoga is helping me -- I really feel great after every class. I also think that I've been comforted by the stats I read on FF about age and time to conceive. I'm just not nearly as panic stricken as I had been about how long it is taking. That could all come crashing down on me in a few months, but for now, I'm feeling pretty darn good. 

When does accupuncture start? I really want to try that. I think next cycle (if this one doesn't pan out for us).


----------



## workingttc

Good morning, girls. Just wanted to wish everyone a happy Friday and a good weekend. Ours is pretty action packed, so hopefully that will take my mind off babies. Book club last night featured one very preggers girl (8 months) and 2 infants, so definitely no taking my mind off TTC there! Oh, and I did take my temp today - please don't think less of me! Just want to have 1 or 2 pre-O temps and then I'll take it once right after O to confirm. Have a good weekend everyone! :hugs:


----------



## pfab

Joanna,
Happy Friday to you too! I hope you have a great weekend! I have my dh's mom in town until next Saturday, so I'm sure I'll be busy entertaining and trying to keep my mind off ttc. ...and I plan on drinking a lot!!!!!!!!!!!!! Vino vino vino!!!

Your temping plan is great! Just to know when you've ovulated...then you won't have the tww stress of obsessing over your temps. 

I haven't temped in a few days, but I think I'll start again tomorrow. 

Having company...especially in-laws... stresses me out. 

I like your ticker! It's pretty. :)

Nicole and Erica,
Happy Friday and weekend to you girls too! I hope all is good with you Nicole, and I hope things are getting a little better with you Erica. :)

:hugs: to all of you!!!!


----------



## EMC0528

Hey girls,

Just a quick hello. I'll be in Vegas till Wednesday. Thinking of you all. 

:hugs:


----------



## workingttc

Hi girls.

Erica, I hope you have a great time in Vegas, with lots of relaxing pool time, good food, and just generally time to recharge.

Nothing new on my end. Mainly just counting down the days till O day, which should be Saturday or Sunday. We'll be in NY starting Wednesday until Sunday.

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend. :hugs:


----------



## anetha

Hi Joanna! Thank you for the ninja!!!

Erica, hi to you too!

Shelby I hope you're feeling better!

Thursday is my ultrasound, I can't wait. I'll be so relieved once I see something.

Hope everyone had a great week end, I'll be back soon!

:hugs:


----------



## pfab

Hi girls!!! I feel so much better! I'm looking forward to o day too Joanna!
Nicole, I can't wait to hear about your ultrasound!!!!! I'm sure it will give you a sense of joy and peace!
Erica, I hope you get lost in the razzle dazzle of Vegas...and as Nicole put it, "recharge!"
:). :hug:


----------



## workingttc

Shelby, so glad you are feeling better. I find the first week of the cycle so hard every time! The middle 2 weeks are always the best for me.

Nicole, I CANNOT WAIT to hear about your ultrasound. Hoping you can get a pic to post!!

Erica, I hope you're having a good time and that the weather is great (I always spend all my time there by the pool).

Getting ready for our trip to NY tomorrow. The BD situation may be a total disaster, as we're staying in pretty tight quarters with DH's parents. Ugh. I've told him that no matter what, we are making it work, so we'll see....

:kiss:


----------



## pfab

Joanna,
I was just thinking...Why does it seem like every time it's ttc time, we have company at our house, or we have to travel with others...

So, your situation in NY helps to confirm this! It's hard enough to conceive, we don't need in-laws et al. hindering our chances!!!

You need a BD strategy!!! Consider it a covert operation...which could make it even more fun! Tell dh's parents you need to go back to hotel room because you forgot something...

Anyway, good luck! My dh's mom is still staying with us...she'll be here until Saturday! 

So, here's to covert BD operations!

:hugs:


----------



## workingttc

:rofl: Love the covert ops idea Shelby. it is soooo true - I swear, every month I spend hours calculating exactly when we'll be able to BD, just based on various issues that seem to come up this time each month. I need to remember that all it takes is once! Good luck avoiding your MIL and getting lots of secret BD'ing in!

PS-- your chart is looking good - should be super easy to see the post-O shift this month!! 

:hugs:


----------



## anetha

Wow, already day 10 of your cycle, you're almost there!!!

Tomorrow morning is ultrasound! I'll post a pic if he/she looks human, the pictures always freak me out :)


----------



## EMC0528

Good morning girls :)

Nicole I am anxious to see a pic!!! 

Shelby and Joanna, good luck on ovulation.

I think I ovulated while I was in Vegas. I haven't been usng opk's or temping but I could sort of tell from my cm. We didn't actively "try" we just enjoyed ourselves. I had a nice time and am feeling ready to start again. Thanks for the well wishes, we really needed a get away and I think we are both feeling better connected:)

Talk to you girls soon


----------



## workingttc

Erica, I'm so happy you are feeling better and that you likely ovulated in Vegas - how fun would it be to say you conceived your baby there!! I am so hopeful for you this cycle - everything I've read says that you are super fertile 1-3 months after an MC, so this could very well be your month. Especially since you're feeling so connected and relaxed!!

Nicole!! have you gone yet! Cannot wait to hear!

Shelby, how are you? I think I will OV tomorrow or Saturday, so hopefully DH and I can escape his parents at some point. We are sharing their apartment in NY which is tiny, and we are in a room with glass doors - you can totally see in! Oh well, guess I'll just have to jump him when they're not looking!


----------



## pfab

Nicole...we want pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Erica, I'm so glad you're feeling better! I'm also glad you feel renewed and connected to your dh! Good things are to come...have Faith in that!!!! :) :hugs: Viva Las Vegas!!!!

Joanna, good luck on your bding!!! The glass doors definitely present a challenge!!! Does the apartment building have an elevator??? hahahhahahahahah!!!!! You might have to be super creative this cycle!

I haven't done my opk yet today, but I do have ew cm. So, I'm hoping I ovulate within the next couple days. I will encourage my dh to come to bed early tonight!!!

:hugs: :hug: :hugs:


----------



## workingttc

Shelby, our cycles are so similar, it's crazy! I have ewcm for the 2nd day today, and just got what I am calling a positive opk (nightmare of nightmares - my digital opk isn't working and I'm in NY, so don't know if I can get another one!! but, used the stick anyway and it looks like all the positives i've gotten in the past...so...) anyway, i do have a cbfm (fertility monitor) here, so i'll use that in the morning and it should confirm. (i am SUCH a ttc dork). As for BD, yes, the elevator may have to be in play...or perhaps some sort of storage closet??!! We will be getting creative :winkwink: I hope you get your positive opk this afternoon too! :thumbup:

Nicole, hoping you have great news from your u/s this morning...Let us know!!

:kiss:


----------



## anetha

Hi girls!

Glad to hear you're getting creative!!! 

The ultrasound went well. The baby is fine, the heart is beating! This time around we had a very clear picture of the baby. 
Now I can tell everyone :happydance:

Lots of love


----------



## anetha

I missed 6 messages there! Joanna, glass doors?!? Whaaaat?
Erica, so glad you're back with us, :hugs: and Las Vegas treated you right. I'm excited you were relaxed and bonded with your husband. There are times when I realize how amazing and strong DH is, and therefore, WE are great together. A wonderful wonderful feeling that doesn't happen often with our busy lives. On the ++ side, you're a beautiful family, and did I ever tell you how cute and adorable Dom looks on your pic? You guys seem so happy. 

Shelby, you seem back on track, with hearts and !!!!! all over the place. Looooving it!!!

I think he/she is sucking her/his thumb in the second pic (the lips are pursed). Anyway, I think the idea is cute...
62mm, apparently a normal size, although that means it's still the size of a lime :haha:

:kiss:
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 5









2.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## workingttc

Nicole, AMAZING!!! I cannot imagine how completely mind-blowing it must have been to see that! So happy for you!!! 

Yes, glass doors. Luckily the parents go to bed early :winkwink:

Looks like I'm ovulating today or tomorrow...So TWW here we come! 

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## EMC0528

hey girls!

Nicole your pics are awesome. Be sure to wish DH a happy father's day from us. hehe

Shelby and Joanna hope you guys are :sex: like crazy, glass doors or not!

I don't know if I've ovulated or not. Haven't done any opk's, just letting things play out until AF shows. I thought I had ewcm last week, but I don't have any signs of AF (sore boobs, emotional etc). I don't know what my body is doing. I had a little spotting after dtd a few days ago and aside from that notta. It's a waiting game for me I guess. When AF comes I'll be able to start timing things again. 

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend! :hugs:


----------



## pfab

Oh my gosh Nicole! The ultrasound is fascinating! I can't believe how much you can see this early on. I forget, are you going to find out the sex? So, is the word out now? Happy Father's Day to your dh!

Erica, tell your dh Happy Father's Day too from your friends here at b&b!!! What are you and Dom doing today? I made my dh breakfast, and the kids promised him that they would go to a soccer game with him without complaining. haha. :) 

Joanna...did you ovulate???? I got a + yesterday and today. So, I'm expecting that my temp will rise tomorrow. We are seriously on the same schedule!!! It makes for a more exciting tww and more exciting when we get our bfps!!!

Happy Sunday!
:hugs:


----------



## pfab

Joanna,
I loved your ticker, so I am using one too! Sorry for stealing your ticker idea! :)


----------



## workingttc

Hi girls!

Hopefully everyone enjoyed father's day. We were flying back from NY, so not so fun, but the trip was good. Pretty sure I ovulated on Saturday, so 2 DPO today. Shelby, looks like you O'd yesterday, so once again we're right on track!! Hopefully this 2ww will speed by for both of us!!

Erica, what did you and DH and Dom do for father's day? Nicole, did you do anything special? 

Today is my appointment with the fertility doc. Will be sure to let you know how it goes!


----------



## EMC0528

Hello,

Yes Joanna, let us know how you do at the doc.

Hope everyone had a good weekend. We took it really easy yesterday. After being away without Dom we just wanted to relax and spend time as a family. DH got a little emotional at supper time because there was a commercial on tv about a father and a new baby. He was so ready to be a father again :( Hard to see him so affected. 

Anyway, Nicole I hope you are doing well. Still can't get over those pics. 

Shelby and Joanna I hope your TWW goes fast for you. I'm hoping AF comes soon so I can start again. This whole process is so long.


----------



## pfab

Hi girls!
Awwwww Erica. I got teary eyed reading what you said about your dh. :( I'm so sorry your family has experienced such a loss. My neighbor planted a cherry blossom tree after her miscarriage. I'm not saying that makes it any easier, but she loves watching it bloom and grow. So, by planting this to commemorate her baby, the sadness is turned into hope. :hugs:

Joanna, I'm excited to see how your appt goes today! Good luck!!! I hope all your questions are answered!

I have my acupuncture today. I don't know how it works after ovulation; hopefully that's not a problem.

Keep smiling girls!!!


----------



## workingttc

Hi girls,

Well, had the appointment, and unfortunately it wasn't quite the "you're being silly, you've got nothing to worry about" I was hoping for...He did an ultrasound and I guess I have a "retroverted uterus" which in itself is not a problem at all, but which can be a sign of endometriosis (BAD!!). To make matters worse, he can't tell if I have that without doing surgery (double bad!). Anyway, he also "couldn't find" my left ovary...so that can't be good. He is having me come back for blood work on day 3 of my next cycle "if I don't get pregnant." When I asked him if we were crazy for having come in so early, he said now that he'd seen my uterus, definitely not. So there you have it. Oh, and he ordered an SA for DH, which I'll try to get him to do this week. So, I'm trying not to worry too much. Off to do a bit of research on "retroverted uteruses"...Tring to focus on the positive, which is that I like the doctor, and so far there's nothing for sure wrong yet.

Shelby, good luck with the accupuncture!!


----------



## EMC0528

Joanna I'm so glad you went to get checked rather than waiting longer. I know it's easier said than done, but try not to worry just yet. What are the blood tests for? Some sort of screening?


----------



## EMC0528

Joanna, just reading a bit about this. 

Do you have any of these symptoms linked to endometriosis??
&#8226;Painful periods
&#8226;Pain in the lower abdomen or pelvic cramps that can be felt for a week or two before menstruation
&#8226;Pain in the lower abdomen felt during menstruation (the pain and cramps may be steady and dull or severe)
&#8226;Pain during or following sexual intercourse
&#8226;Pain with bowel movements
&#8226;Pelvic or low back pain that may occur at any time during the menstrual cycle


----------



## workingttc

Thanks, Erica! I don't have any of those symptoms (luckily), but I guess some women with endometriosis don't have any symptoms either....So, I think what will happen now is that the doctor will just do the other tests (they're just to make sure my hormone levels are good, and one tests whether I have sufficient eggs in my "reserve" since I'm a bit older), and check DH's sperm. If all that comes back ok, and we haven't gotten pregnant, then he'll likely do the laproscopic surgery to see if it's endometriosis. I'm definitely trying not to worry yet. The doctor didn't seem overly alarmed, but he also wasn't like "you're fine"...Just need to wait a few more weeks (why must everything be about the waiting with this process!!??) and then I'll hopefully have some more answers.

:hugs:


----------



## EMC0528

Well I am hopeful that you will get your BFP this time around and not have to worry about any of that! 

Keep us posted!

:hugs:


----------



## pfab

Hey Joanna,
My first reaction is "Ugh" for you. However, stay positive!!! Either way, at least you got the ball rolling! 

While walking with my neighbor today (she's about to start her 2nd round of ivf), we were mentioning how easy it seems to get pregnant for women who don't want to get pregnant. Why is it that women like us who want a baby so badly are given road block after road block? It's so frustrating! So, Joanna, I'm hoping this is your month and that you don't have any road blocks!!!

My acupuncture appt was interesting. We discussed a lot about infertility. We spent most of the hour talking...and he emphasized the importance of eating a clean diet. So, I've been trying really hard to omit processed food. It's hard with my step kids. I try to feed them healthy dinners, but they complain about EVERYTHING!!! If it was up to them, they would live off of corn dogs, hamburger helper, and other unnatural foods...
We have them for the whole summer, so I am trying to get all of us to eat better, but it's difficult when they go to McDonald's every other day with their mom.

When the acupuncturist got to the needle part, he said he would just try a big picture approach. He said that one of my needles made a red mark appear. Apparently, it indicates that I have a lot of frustration! So, by the time I left, I wondered if it was worth my time. I'm not sure I needed to discuss my cm and cycle info with this man, get 20 needles stuck in my back, only to be told that I am frustrated! I felt like saying, "No s&*t!!!"
If I'm not pregnant this month, he told me to come back and we can discuss a treatment plan, but I'm not sure if I should.

:hugs: to you girls!


----------



## workingttc

Shelby, your description of the whole acupuncturist telling you your frustrated totally made me laugh - and brightened what has otherwise been a pretty depressing couple of days! Do you think maybe you'd do better with another provider? This guy seems not super helpful! But hopefully you'll get your BFP and not need to bother!

I am so stressed about this whole retroverted uterus thing. From what I can tell, if it's caused by endometriosis, that means the endo is pretty severe (because the endometrial tissue is "adhering" to the uterus and causing it to tilt). So I'm hoping that I just have a tilted uterus for normal biological reasons....And I keep reading about how all these women have no symptoms of endo at all - except for infertility! I'm just so scared. I've gotten DH all worked up too, which is no good - I need him to tell me it's going to be ok. I know I should just wait till I have a conclusive diagnosis, but to get one I have to have surgery--a laprascopy--which doesn't sound fun, let me tell you - you have to get general anesthesia, tube in the throat, all that crap...UGH is right!!

Anyway, I hope you all are doing better than I am. I'm trying to think positive and focus on the fact that if it's endo, we will have got it early(ish) (because I wouldn't have had it while I was on the pill for a million years, since that suppresses it), so hopefully it will be fixable.

Big :hugs:


----------



## EMC0528

Joanna it will be ok :hugs:

I know it's hard to believe that but I feel positive. 

Boy girls, we could sure use a BFP this month!!!

I keep thinking I should have some pre-AF symptoms coming but so far I have nothing! I thought for sure I had ewcm while in vegas but I should be having my usual pre-menstrual signs by now if I ovulated 1.5 weeks ago. This is so frustrating!!!! I just wish I knew what my body was doing. I hope I am not one of those women who wait 6 weeks before getting AF after a miscarriage. I don't want to wait that long to start over!!!!

Sorry for the vent, I am SO over this whole thing.


----------



## workingttc

Thanks, Erica. I'm feeling better today. Trying to stay positive until I have a real diagnosis. DH gets to "make a deposit" at the lab tomorrow morning (he is making TONS of lame jokes about this), so hopefully the results will be good and it will be one less thing to worry about.

Do NOT apologize for venting!! That is what we are here for! I cannot imagine how frustrated you must be. Have you taken an HPT?

Shelby and Nicole, how are you girls doing?


----------



## EMC0528

No, I'm a little gun shy on the HPT. I can't even let my mind go there. I can't risk the disappointment. So, I am fully expecting AF to show, just a matter of time :( 

Why must this be so hard on us!!


----------



## workingttc

That makes sense - I'm sure I'd hold off as well. Really, I don't see any need to test early even if you haven't just gone through an experience like yours. Hang in there. :hugs:

I was just thinking the same thing about how hard this all is. I should probably stop reading as much on here, because I find it so upsetting when I see girls complaining about how hard TTC is when they're on their second month, or when it took them only 2 months to get pregnant. I just read some girl's journal where she said she thought that God had answered her prayers because her baby had a heartbeat at 6 weeks, and God must have known how hard this had been her. She got pregnant on her 2nd month. I mean, seriously???? Does this mean God doesn't care about the rest of us? Or aout people like me who might have endo? Of course not. I really wish people were just more sensitive sometimes. But of course I don't want to begrudge them their happiness. I'm sure having gone through a recent loss, you find it even more frustrating. I worry I'm becoming bitter, which I definitely do not want to be! SORRY FOR THE RANT, REALLY.


----------



## EMC0528

ohhhhhhh Joanna!!!! I am so so so with you about the getting frustrated when I see things like that. 

I totally feel the same way. I would NEVER begrudge someone their happiness. It's just so hard when you try to stay positive despite all the difficulties along the way and then you see how easy it is for some and they think they have it so hard!

Rant away....it may just be one of those days:)

I think of how naive I was when I started this process (despite having a child already). I thought it was going to be so easy! When I got pregnant with Dom it was so easy! I told everyone, there was no fear of miscarriage or anything, it never even crossed my mind!! Boy have my eyes been opened!! This is super tough. I'm so so glad we have each other!!!!


----------



## workingttc

That is totally it! I don't care if people have it easy, I'm happy for them - it's when they have it easy and they complain that it's been hard! But I have to remember they just have no idea.

Ok, feeling better. Thanks so much Erica! I DO NOT know what I'd do withou you girls! :hugs:


----------



## pfab

Hey girls!
I'm right there with you on being frustrated when I hear how some girls have "struggled" to get pregnant...for two months. It's ridiculous. 

I've talked to my Mom a lot about this, and I have moments where I think none of this is fair. Why is it so hard for us???? My own mother-in-law made a comment the other day about a woman who couldn't have children...she said, "God punished her by not allowing her to have a child." I know she didn't mean to offend me, but I was thinking...am I being punished by God? I can't believe that this is God's plan.

So, my Mom said, "It's not fair that you are having such a hard time, but why not you?" I understand what she means. I am no better than any other woman out there, and I, like every human, will face challenges. This is mine. It makes sense, but sometimes, I just want to scream.

Another thing that is infuriating is when my cousin says, "Enjoy your freedom now because once you have a baby, you won't have any." Really??? Really??? You don't think I know that??? I don't care about losing my freedom!!! I am well aware of the time and effort I will put forth when I have a baby. In fact, I look forward to it! Then if a baby or kid has a temper tantrum, someone will say, "Are you sure you want to deal with this?" YES!!!! I want to "deal" with that!!!! Ugh!!!

Then...
My neighbor is in her 20s or 30s, lives with her parents, and is a mother. She is a disgrace. She has a 3-4 year old daughter. The poor little girl is kept inside the house until about 9 pm when she is brought outside to play. Some nights, she plays in the driveway or cul de sac at 11pm. I never see her at normal hours...even on the weekend. The cops have been to the house at least 3 times since we moved in (in October) for domestic violence disputes...sister vs sister, daughter vs dad, daughter vs mom. Also, she's been arrested for drugs and theft. When she has her little girl outside at night, the Mom is on her cell phone the entire time. It's so bad that she's known around the neighborhood as the woman who talks on her cellphone while walking her little girl at night. Anyway, I see this going on, and my heart breaks for that little girl. My heart breaks for all the women who would love to be a mother. I've heard her scream at the little girl. She speeds off all the time with the little one in the back seat. It's just horrific to watch. So, why does she get to be a Mom? 

Sorry for this long-winded message, but I just want you girls to know that I thank God or the makers of this site (haha) every single day for allowing us to discuss these things. It feels so much better knowing that I'm not alone.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## workingttc

Terrible comment by your MIL, Shelby!! And I hate those types of comments you mention about "enjoying our freedom"! I've had freedom for 33 years! I'm freakin over it!

Nicole, hopefully we haven't scared you away with all of this ranting :flower: I hope telling everyone has been super fun and that you are feeling good.

Shelby and Erica, good things will come for us, I know it! This thread is long due for a sticky BFP!! :hugs:


----------



## pfab

I agree Joanna! We are long overdue for a bfp!!! I'm not sure if I even ovulated now. On Monday, my temp was 96.89, but it had been the same for a few days, so I decided to take my temp again right after that one. The second temp was 97 something. I had recorded the 97 one on my chart, but today, I decided to go back to the first temp. I'm not sure which one I should go with. So, now it says that ov hasn't been detected. I think it looks like I oved on day 15. Who knows. I had definite + opks.


----------



## workingttc

I think you've clearly ovulated, likely on CD15. My guess is that FF is waiting for one more high temp tomorrow and then they'll give you cross-hairs saying you ovulated on CD 16. Maybe try using a different ovulation detection method - switch it to "fertility awareness" and see if that changes the result. But I think you definitely did, and FF is just being lame. It's been weird with mine the last two charts too!

DH "deposited" his sperm today. If either of your DHs ever need to do this (doubtful, since they both already have kiddos), just know that it is super super easy - so much easier than what we have to go through!!


----------



## EMC0528

hey girls.

Joanna, everytime you say "make a deposit" it makes me giggle. 

Shelby, your mom saying "why not you?" is really insightful. I actually said to DH a few different times during the miscarriage that God wouldn't give us more than we could handle. We can endure anything we have to in order to get that BFP!!

I am hoping the stars align for all of us this month.


----------



## pfab

Hi!
Joanna, thanks for the deposit info! I hope everything checks out! When will you know? 

Erica, I couldn't agree more. I believe that everything happens for a reason. We may not like what happens, but maybe there is a reason for it. This process is beyond all of us; we can only do so much, the rest is up to luck and God.

I'm at the point where next cycle I'm just going to bd a ton from now on and not pay attention to charting, etc. 

:hugs: girls!


----------



## anetha

Hi girls! I'm back! I'm sorry to hear you are all going through a rough patch. About women being worried after 2 months... on the other side of the spectrum, I still can't stand hearing: "It was easy for me, I'm very fertile". :saywhat: So that means there are winners and losers?!??? Excuse-me, WHO the F..reakin hell do you think you ARE?
Sorry... I just get so mad thinking about it!

Joanna, I have a introverted uterus, but I've known since I was 14, so maybe the doctor saw something else that made him think of endometriosis? Gosh, I hope you don't have to go through an operation. Any results from Dh's sample?

Erica, Shelby, big :hugs: and stay strong like you have up until now!

:dust: :dust:

I'm doing fine by the way! No more hormone attacks, thank god...


----------



## workingttc

Nicole! So nice to have you back! Any plans for a babymoon yet? As far as the retroverted uterus, it's very common to be like you, and have it your whole life. His concern is that if I haven't, it could be due to endo. But no one knows if I have or not. Just talked to my gyno this morning, who I've been seeing since I was 20 or so, and she said she doesn't know, and she would not have marked it on my chart if I had, because it's just no big deal. Unless it means you have endo of course! Soooo, we shall see. I don't think my new doc saw anything else that made him think it was endo, but for some women, the only symptom they have is difficulty getting preggers...so that's what I'm scared of. Glad to hear you're doing well!! :hugs:


----------



## pfab

Hi Nicole! I'm glad you're doing well!!!!!! Keep giving us updates!!!

Joanna, I'm sure you're going to be fine. You'll have your baby one way or another!!!!!!! 

I am sooOooooooo not stressing about ttc this month! I had sushi today and I'm having martinis with the neighbors tonight! Is that being reckless? I really don't want to stress out anymore!!!

Have a great weekend!!! Anything planned???

:hugs:
:hug:


----------



## anetha

I say go girl!!! Have a martini, sushi and whatever else is supposedly dangerous. This is no cause for concern, I assure you! Make YOU happy first!!! 

Joanna, keep us posted!!!

:kiss:


----------



## EMC0528

Shelby I totally agree with Nicole. We get so wrapped up in what's the "right" things to do when ttc, it stresses me out even more. 

Since the miscarriage I've been eating and drinking what I want. I'm trying to live life as I would if I weren't ttc. Enjoy yourself this weekend!!

I am working today but yesterday I took Dom to Calaway park (an amusement park) and had his cousin come with us. Tonight I am having a sister-date. My sister's husband is out of town so I'm gonna bring Dom over and we're gonna let the kids play while we eat and drink:) 

I hope you guys are all doing something that will make you happy this weekend and take your mind off the tww! 

Take care girls :hugs:


----------



## workingttc

Hi ladies.

Hope everyone's weekend was lovely. Mine was a bit hectic - multiple family gatherings and a full day of errands yesterday - but otherwise good. Erica, I hope you enjoyed you're nite with your sis - that sounded great. And Shelby I hope the martinis tasted fabulous. Drank some wine both nights this weekend and a mimosa at brunch this morning, so hopefully that won't hurt my chances this month.

Definitely not feeling very positive ever since my doctor's appointment. Decided to keep temping just because if this ends up being a longer process for us, I think the doctor will want more data. Just want this week to go by quickly. AF is due Saturday. 

:hugs:


----------



## pfab

Hey girls!
I sooooooooooooooooooooooo enjoyed my martinis and wine! I actually drank in excess. I'm not hopeful this month, and I'm not doubtful. I'm somewhere in the middle. It's hard to explain. It's exhausting when I get so hopeful and feel pregnant every single month. This month, I feel nothing. I'm not even stalking my temps and charts...as much...
:)


Joanna, it's good to be armed with information when you speak with your dr again. 

Erica, how was your girls' night? I hope it went well!!! :) 

Nicole, you have a peach now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woooooo hooooooo! That's so cool!

:hugs: to you girls!


----------



## EMC0528

Good morning!

Joanna it would be hard to stay positive. I really believe all will be ok though! 

Shelby I had a GREAT time at my sister's. We laughed, we cried, we ate 10lbs of food and drank also in excess a little. Hehe, it's honestly exactly what I needed. Glad you aren't temping. I have been waiting for AF to show, no temping and no opk's for now and honestly dh and I are having the best time. We're just :sex: whenever the mood strikes and we're feeling so much more connected. After AF shows I will still use opk's but I feel so much more relaxed about everything right now. I hope it lasts!

Nicole, you're peach must be a bump by now! When I was preggers with Dom I thought I was "showing" at 8 weeks.....I didn't know about it being behind your pelvic bone....looking back I was just getting fat! :)

Have a good day girls


----------



## pfab

Erica,
I am so glad you feel better and had a great evening with your sis! Btw, I'm still temping...just not stalking my chart! :) 

However, if you girls want to see my chart, I may have had an implantation dip. It's very similar to the dip I had during my chemical pregnancy. I'm hoping it's not a chem pregnancy again though. I'm trying to not get too excited. Plus I had a very stressful day, so I'm hoping the stress hasn't ruined anything.

Joanna, how are you???

Erica????


----------



## workingttc

Shelby, I saw your dip and had the exact same thought!! Crossing my fingers and toes it's implantation! I'd start testing soon and if you get a BFP, go right in to your doc. Could be, since you had spotting with your chemical, that the problem there was low progesterone. If you go in right away this time, maybe you can get a prescription and this one will stick! So hopeful for you!! :happydance:

Erica, your evening with your sis makes me miss mine! They're in Mexico right now on a vacation. I am so jealous, but couldn't swing it with work. :nope:

I'm status quo today. Nothing to read into my chart really. For me, the key seems to be if my temp stays up on 12DPO and beyond. It seems to always go down then, so if it doesn't I'll really get my hopes up. Hoping to make an appointment with my FS for next week to go over DH's SA results (which we should have by the end of this week if I'm not too scared to call and get them) and my CD3 bloods. Maybe I'll get my BFP and that appointment can be for that, though!!


----------



## pfab

Hey Joanna! Your temps are so interesting in that they have the same pattern, but each month tends to be higher than the previous one. This past cycle is a little different though. You can see it taking a slightly different turn. Who knows what this means, but that's what I've noticed with yours! There's your English teacher analysis for the day! :)

I'm praying that your dh's sperm is fine. I'm sure it is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How is he doing? Is he nervous? You both could use some good news!

I'm hoping I have implantation. I think I'll stock up on some tests...going to dollar store now. I sort of feel sick at my stomach right now, but I think it's just my nerves. 

I'm trying so hard to not get my hopes up or to not obsess at this point. It's so hard.


----------



## workingttc

I know, and I don't mean to contribute to that process by getting your hopes up further. But I think there is definitely a reason to feel positive this month!!!

DH is not nervous at all (at least as far as I can tell). To be honest, he's had a pretty smooth life so far, healthwise and otherwise, so I really think he just thinks it's going to be fine. (I conversely always assume the worst as you girls have seen!) If he doesn't force me to find out sooner, I am leaning toward just waiting till I see the doctor to get the results. I feel like if there not great, I'll be all over the internet focusing on worst case scenarios, and it would I'm sure be more reassuring (and accurate) to get the doctor's take. We'll see.

Thanks for your analysis on my chart. I had the same thought. So, we'll see. As I said, I'm not going to read into it until CD 11 or 12, which is when I have a downturn without fail, typically. I may test early too, just because I didn't last cycle - good one cycle, bad the next!


----------



## workingttc

Shelby! Your chart looks great!


----------



## EMC0528

ughghghghghg I had a little spotting last night. No sign of AF symptoms, no ovulation symptoms we haven't dtd for a few days....WTF IS HAPPENING WITH MY BODY!!!! I am frustrated girls!!!

It's been a month and I am getting SO impatient!

PS: Hi guys! Shelby nice chart


----------



## workingttc

That must be soooo incredibly frustrating Erica! If it's not a BFP, hopefully it's AF on her way so that you can get started again and know where things stand. (But I'm hoping, for the record :), that it is BFP related!). :hugs:


----------



## pfab

Hi girls! Erica, that must be driving you crazy! I'm hopeful that you'll get your bfp soon...or at least a fresh start!!!!! Have you had af signs yet? 

Joanna, what about you? What's going on with you? I haven't had a chance to look at your chart yet since I'm on my phone. Any anomalies? 

I took a test this morning. I have a faint line that appeared by the time I got home. It may just be an evap line. I'll test again tomorrow. I don't have too many signs other than sore bbs and my lower back feels like it's burning.???

:hug: BFP time for all of us I hope!!!!!!!!!


----------



## workingttc

OMG!!!!!!!!!! Test again! As I think said last time, I don't really believe in evaps, having never even had a glimmer of a line. To me, it looks like you would have implanted yesterday, so I think it'd be super faint. I bet this is the beginning of your BFP! As soon as you get a clear line, please post a pic!

I haven't tested or anything...No symptoms at all and I'm way to scared of seeing another BFN. If my temp stays up on Thursday (12 DPO), I'll test. It went back up today, but I've had temp rises at 10DPO before, so I can't read into that. Plus, I'm worried I might actually be 9DPO only. (I have FF on the Fertility Awareness setting right now...If I put it on Advanced, it has me ovulating a day later, which would be so annoying, and I don't think it correlates with my other fertility signs.

Anyway, I am sooooo excited for you!! :happydance:

Erica, how are you doing? Has the spotting stopped I hope?


----------



## pfab

Joanna,
That's what I told my dh. He shows doubt because it's faint, and I tried to explain to him that there is NO line most months. So, when there is a line...it's a line! Damnit! Who knows! I'm really hoping it's not a chemical pregnancy again. My back pain is really bothering me right now. I don't have any cramps, just back pain.

Ok, so I looked at your chart, and it's very interesting. Typically by now, your downward trend begins. However, you have an upward trend. I'm so hoping you get your bfp so you don't have to worry anymore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Let's go girls!!! BFP! BFP! BFP! (insert cheerleader tone and pom poms)


----------



## workingttc

yes! a line is a line! and a line this early is REALLY a line! i'm certain your test with FMU tomorrow morning will be darker! as i think i mentioned in an earlier post, i'd try to see your doctor right away if it is, and tell her you have just had a chemical and you want to do whatever it takes to prevent that from happening again!! :happydance: :happydance:

as for me, thank you for the encouragement! i'm still not convinced this month is any different, just cuz FF is waffling on my OV date. if i'm 9 dpo, the downward trend would not have started yet. i honestly cannot wait for tomorrow morning so i can see what my temp is then. i still have soooo many doubts because of my FS appointment. it's just really hard to feel positive!

but i am sooo cheering you on, lady!!


----------



## pfab

Thanks Joanna! I'm here for you too...cheering you on every step of the way!!! I have training until Thursday...it's from 8:30 until 5, so I won't be able to go to the doctor. :( If I don't take the full training, my money won't be reimbursed. Also, my dh and I are leaving on Thursday for a vacation. So, I'm praying that this lasts. I'm being super careful!

Even though I am at training, I will be checking in to see how your temp looks!!!!!
Good luck, and stay positive!!!


----------



## workingttc

:)

I'm sure it will be fine. How great would it be to get your bfp right before vacation!?! Update us tomorrow morning if you can!


----------



## EMC0528

Hey ladies,

Wow what great news Shelby! Looks very promising. 

Joanna looks like ff has you at 11dpo, how you feeling today?

I stopped spotting, it was a small amount and then yesterday morning again a little (light pink on monday night and brown yesterday morning). I have absolutely ZERO symptoms of AF. I kind of wish I had monitered my ovulation closer, but I just wasn't ready to get into all that stuff again. I really don't have a choice but to wait it out. I should have done a hpt a few weeks ago to make sure the pregnancy hormones were out of my body.


----------



## pfab

Hey girls!
So, Erica, it looks like you may have implantation bleeding??? Have you taken an hpt yet just to see? No af symptoms... very interesting!

Joanna, your still on an upward trend!!!! :). 

I took a test this morning. No line, but we'll see when I get home. I used a different brand this morning. I still have a backache. Also, I have a ridiculous amount of gas...tmi sorry! If I'm not pregnant, then pretend I never told you about that! 

Back to training!


----------



## pfab

Ugh!!! You're still on an upward trend...not your!!!! Proofread Eng teacher!!!


----------



## workingttc

I'm still super hopeful for you Shelby. It's still so early, an if you implanted the day before yesterday, it is likely it would still barely show (or not show up at all) on an HPT. The waiting is the worst!!

Erica, I'm hoping this is implantation bleeding!!!

Yes, my temp is still going up. I'm not going to get excited about it though because if I change the setting on FF to "advanced" ovulation detection, it says I ovulated a day later, which would mean I'm only 10 DPO. At this point, just hoping this day will fly by (soooo much work to do!!!) so I can see what the temp does tomorrow and Friday. If it's up tomorrow, I'll be a lot more hopeful! My tentative plan is to test on Saturday if my temps are up because we are having a wine tasting party that night and I'll want to make sure it's ok to drink. AF will be due on Sunday, or possibly even Monday (if I ov'd a day later). This is the worst part about having a longer LP - I have to wait forever for AF to be late!


----------



## anetha

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

I can't believe this is it! Shelby, sounds good, JOanna, I won't say anything, but I will say it anyways! I'm so hopeful for you this month! Erica, really hoping you know soon enough what's going on with your body :wacko:
I thought it was so funny what you said about feeling pregnant. I feel sooo bloated at times! However, a collegue of my husband asked me how many months I was :happydance: Nobody had told her, she just assumed I was pregnant because of the way my stomach was poking out. Then I finally found a bathroom, and my stomach went back to a normal size :haha: I'm telling you, one hour it looks like a small tummy, another it just looks like I should start learning to suck in my fat! 

I'm so sorry girls for not being around lately... still thinking of you, always!!! I'll be in France on Monday, and i will NOT forget to look up on you girls!!!
Ohhhhhhhh my god, sooooo excited!!!!!! ahhhh! haaaaa! 

:hugs:


----------



## pfab

Hey girls! 
Nicole, isn't a peach is bigger than a lemon??? I guess that's one big lemon you're carryiing! :) Have a great time in France!!!!

Joanna, I'm sorry your lp is longer and your ov day isn't clear. That really makes things more frustrating. The waiting game...ugh. Sounds like you have a fun weekend ahead! :) I can't believe you're waiting until Saturday to test. Excellent will power!

:)



I checked my test when I got home. It may have a very very very faint line, but I'm not sure if it's my imagination. The other test from Tuesday morning darkened, and so it looks like I'm super preggers. However, that tells me that this specific test has evap lines??? I'm not sure. I'm really not sure what to think. I'll test again tomorrow for the heck of it. 

Erica, what's going on with you??? Anything new??


----------



## workingttc

Nicole you're a lemon! How exciting! That's funny about DH's coworker. I want you to post bump pics (as soon as there is a bump that is!). Have a lovely time in France!

Shelby, I'd just keep testing. Do you have FRERs? I think those are the most reliable, from what people say. Will you have internet access on your vacation? I hope so - I will be waiting with baited (sp??) breath to hear what happens!!

Honestly, I haven't tested because I am TERRIFIED of what will happen to me if I see another BFN (not because of any great willpower!). Each month my depression after AF arrives seems to get worse, and I know it will start up as soon as my temp drops (so hopefully it just won't!!). I've deliberately only got 2 CB digis, so it's less tempting to use those. 

Erica, any update?

:hugs:


----------



## EMC0528

Hey girls,

Dying to know how you're doing Shelby. You too Joanna!

Nicole, I'm glad you're doing well! Can't wait for a pic of that baby bump!

Still spotting a little here and there, I have no idea what it is. I doubt it's implantation, and I'm not letting myself even think that's a real possibility at this point. I don't have typical AF symptoms but it could be that my body is reacting differently with AF since the miscarriage. All I know is that I feel a bit bleh and still really sad about this whole thing. I'm trying not to let it bother me and trying to let it go but honestly it is really really hard. The prospect of having AF is sort of a relief because I know my body is getting back to normal, but it is also a BIG reminder that I'm not pregnant anymore:( 

I'm emotional....maybe AF is close


----------



## workingttc

Oh, Erica, I'm so sorry you're feeling sad. It's so hard to let such a big loss go (and I think one truly never does), but hopefully it gets a teeny bit easier every day. I agree that getting AF will probably help (even though it's a painful reminder) because being confused and wondering what the heck is going on with your body is the worst. Still, we'll be hoping for a first-cycle-after-miscarriage BFP. :hugs:

I'm vacillating between being hopeful and coming up with reasons why I shouldn't be (I'm such a terrible pessimist). I moved my OV date a day back (by switching the setting on FF to "advanced" from "FAM"), just to keep me from getting my hopes up too high. I don't really have any symptoms (except--TMI--gassiness yesterday -- ew!). I might test this evening if I'm not too scared, since it is our 6 month wedding anniversary and I feel like it would be a great day to get a BFP. BUT, I also might just wait. I've seen too many charts where temps keep going up and then just crash on the day AF is due. We shall see....

Shelby, are you headed out on vacay?


----------



## EMC0528

Joanna it's so hard when you want to stay relaxed but there are good signs that keep your hopes up a bit!

I am keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you!!!! 

Happy 6 month anniversary!! I didn't realize you guys were newly married!!


----------



## pfab

Hey girls!
Erica, I'm sending a super big "hug" your way. I'm sorry you're sad! :( 

Joanna, if you test tonight, let us know what happens as soon as you can!!! Happy 6 month Anniversary!!! We are celebrating our first anniversary this weekend!!! I can't remember if I told you already or not. So, it's an anniversary weekend!!! :). 

Ok girls, yesterday's line wasn't really there. I used the same brand from Tues for this am's poas, and I have a darker line than the one on Tues. However, it didn't show up right away again. Plus I have some brownish, watery spotting. So, I don't know if af is starting or if I have a chem preg again...or this is my bfp. 

I'm sorry to drag you girls through this if it turns out to be nothing.


----------



## workingttc

Hmm, that is tricky. 9 DPO seems too early for you to be having AF spotting. Could it be left over from implantation? When did the line show up? Was it like 15 minutes after or hours after? I think trying a different brand again tomorrow may be the way to go. So confusing!! I am soooo [-o&lt;

If I test, I will OF COURSE let you girls know right away! Just found an ovulatory chart on FF that looked just like mine, so was a bit depressed about that. But I guess I just need to try to be positive. It's hard though, because I feel like every month I'm like "ooh, my chart hasn't ever looked this good" and then AF still shows. I'm just so scared to test!

Happy anniversary!!! (Oh, and Erica yes, we are newlyweds :))


----------



## pfab

Joanna, I know it's scary. "Hugs". Hang in there. Keep in mind that no matter what happens, you know you'll have a plan and the fs to help!!! That's huge! It'll happen for both of us...this month or next...! It'll happen!

I agree that it's too early for af, but sometimes I have a 25 day cycle. Today is day 25. I can't count it as af though because it's barely there. It's more tinted cm than anything. 

WHO KNOWS!!!!! We are all a mystery right now!!!


----------



## pfab

Joanna, I know it's scary. "Hugs". Hang in there. Keep in mind that no matter what happens, you know you'll have a plan and the fs to help!!! That's huge! It'll happen for both of us...this month or next...! It'll happen!

I agree that it's too early for af, but sometimes I have a 25 day cycle. Today is day 25. I can't count it as af though because it's barely there. It's more tinted cm than anything. 

WHO KNOWS!!!!! We are all a mystery right now!!!


----------



## pfab

Joanna, I know it's scary. "Hugs". Hang in there. Keep in mind that no matter what happens, you know you'll have a plan and the fs to help!!! That's huge! It'll happen for both of us...this month or next...! It'll happen!

I agree that it's too early for af, but sometimes I have a 25 day cycle. Today is day 25. I can't count it as af though because it's barely there. It's more tinted cm than anything. 

WHO KNOWS!!!!! We are all a mystery right now!!!


----------



## workingttc

OMG OMG OMG - I just took the CB digi to the bathroom at work and it came back "pregnant" - I am shaking so much I can barely type. I cannot believe it!!! So completely shocked--I truly truly truly thought we were not going to be able to do it naturally!!


----------



## pfab

Sorry for all the posts! I'm using my blackberry, so I'm not sure what I've done to make it post 3 times. Joanna, I was thinking, yesterday's temp actually went below my coverline again. I thought, this has to be wrong, so I recorded my second temp instead. That was the only time this cycle that I didn't take my 1st temp. So, if I go back and change it, it might look like two implantation dips. I could possibly bleed today from that implantation. Do u think I should change it to the first temp yesterday?


----------



## pfab

HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just read your post!!!!!!!!! Wooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!
That is so AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Joanna, I wish I could hug you!!!!!!!!! :hug:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:
This is so unreal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WooooOoooooooohooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## workingttc

Thank you Shelby, I'm sitting here at work in complete and utter shock. 

And yes, I think you should change it back - I think it's way too early for you to be having AF spotting, so it is likely implantation. Your LP has never been only 9 days. FX'd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EMC0528

OMG Joanna!!! I am so happy for you I am seriously crying my eyes out. You have totally made my week. I wanted so bad to have some good news and I truly am thanking god. It sounds cheesy but we've shared so much in the last few months and I feel connected to you girls in a way that is unique to everyone else because this is such a hard path to travel sometimes. I am SO happy for you.

:kiss:


----------



## workingttc

Thank you, Erica! I feel the same way about you girls! I really hope this will just be the first of 3 BFPs this month. Huge :hugs:


----------



## pfab

Erica, you are so right! Joanna, can you leave work and scream from the mtn tops? What did dh say???? OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm beaming from ear to ear for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pfab

Erica, I completely agree with what you said!!!!! Joanna, leave work and scream your news from the mtn top!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What did dh say???


----------



## pfab

Stupid phone!!!!, Please excuse the extra post! I thought I lost the previous one!!


----------



## EMC0528

I'm so freaking thrilled


----------



## workingttc

You girls are the best! You were honestly the first people I told! (Couldn't reach DH right away (of course!)). I feel like I can't tell anyone yet (DH wants to wait at least until after the first doctor's appointment), so it's so amazing and wonderful to hear your congratulations. 

Completely lame that I have to work now for a few more hours! I have no idea how I'm going to get anything done!

I am sooo anxious now for you girls to get BFPs so we can be bump buddies!!


----------



## EMC0528

Love the ticker!!

Like shelby predicted, you both will get your bfp's this cycle or next. Hope I'm that lucky too! 

Happy 6 month anniversary!!!


----------



## pfab

Happy first full day of knowing you're pregnant Joanna!!!!!! :)

How are you feeling? 

Erica, how are you feeling?

I took a test this morning, and again I have a faint line (darker than a couple days ago). Also, it didn't show up right away. It took about an hour or so to show. I'm getting different tests today, and I have 2 digital tests, but I'm waiting to use those until Sunday or Monday.


----------



## EMC0528

hey guys, 

Still spotting off and on, I'm sure its AF trying to regulate. I'll be happy when I can say its officially CD1

Joanna thinking of you so much! I'm so happy still. Can't wait to hear DH's response. 

Shelby could be your month! I remember several months where I would take a test and it would show nothing, then I would find myself pulling it out of the garbage a few hours later (ridiculous I know :blush:) and there would be a super faint line. It is hard not to get your hopes up when you see that! Are you still spotting?

Happy Canada day/july 4 weekend!!!


----------



## workingttc

Hi girls!

Shelby, sounds promising! So the spotting stopped? Definitely could be implantation then! I think your plan to try some different tests is a good one :thumbup: I am soooooo hopeful for you!

Erica, I can't wait for you to have some idea what's going on! That is so frustrating! If she's coming, AF should just hurry up and get here so you can get your BFP!! 

I'm good today, just super nervous. I really just want to get past AF day (Sunday). Had some cramping during the night last night, which I guess is pretty normal for this stage, and tested again this morning and still positive---I am going to be testing I think until at least after my first doctor's appoinment! (Which will be on Thursday of next week - managed to get an early appointment with my FS - my normal gyn would not have seen me that soon). I keep groping my bbs (praying no one sees me do it) to make sure they're still a bit bigger. I am :wacko:

I will be checking in to see what happens this weekend! Enjoy the holidays!! :hugs:


----------



## pfab

Erica, so you would see an evap line when u checked later on? That's what I'm afraid of. 
I'm still spotting...it's off and on. It's brown cm...tmi sorry. 

Joanna, I'm sure you'll be fine!!!!!! I understand your nervousness though! Just try to enjoy!!!!! :) I'm sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you!!!! Now you don't have to go through all the infertility stuff!!!!!!.


----------



## pfab

Temp continues to fall. :(


----------



## workingttc

That is the worst feeling - taking your temperature and finding it has fallen. So sorry Shelby. Remember, though, it's still only 11 DPO, so it could go up tomorrow. I've seen charts on FF, and I'm sure you have too, where the temp drops late in the LP and then rebounds. Hang in there. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## pfab

Thanks Joanna for the encouragement, but af came today too. This just sucks all around because it's our anniversary. So, no bding for us. Btw, I used frer this am, and it was neg. Not even a faint line. So, that tells me that the dollar general test is craP. I'll never put myself through that again.
I won't be temping anymore. I'll just use opks. 

I'm so upset and disappointed because I feel like maybe I just don't deserve a baby for whatever reason.

Anyway, Joanna, I really truly am soooooooo happy for you, and I'm so relieved that you don't have to go through ivf or whatever you would have to do. 

Erica, how are you?


----------



## workingttc

So sorry Shelby. :hugs: :hugs: All I can say is I was sure that I was NEVER going to conceive naturally--you remember all my talk of severe endo?--and then we did. So don't give up. I ended up sticking with the temping, but I totally understand wanting to let it go - that's what Nicole did, and she got her bfp that month. It adds to much stress, and once you know you're ovulating, it's just not necessary. You will get your BFP.

Maybe try going back to your doc and seeing if she'll test your progesterone (they do that usually on CD21, or 7 days after OV). Low progesterone could have caused your chemical, and could be the reason for the early spotting. 

I can totally relate to how you feel right now, so I won't tell you to feel better or anything like that. I will say, however, that this WILL work for you. I just know it. Hopefully you can enjoy some wine, or some other treat, to celebrate your anniversary. I'm so sad to hear AF arrived - I was so hopeful for you this month. Next month is THE month. :hugs:


----------



## anetha

Oh my God, oh my God, oh my God, I'm crying right now!!!!!! Are you pregnant Joanna??????? I haven't read anything yet, but you have a ticker!!!!!!! yaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## workingttc

:)


----------



## anetha

Ahhhhhhhhh!

Now for a more sensible reply: SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!! 
I do feel like screaming though. And I jumped up and down like a kid, grinning from ear to ear, saying I'm sooooo excited! DID you HEAR me???
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

So, did you have a "feeling"? What were your symptoms apart from the high temps? 
I remember temping after the test just to see my temps go higher, and they started slopping down! I stopped taking my temps IMMEDIATELY. Since you're a temp maniac like me, I would advise to not temp. 
HOw are you feeling today? and DH? 

I think we've both proven something: the best way to get pregnant is to go see the doctor with the feeling that you're never going to get pregnant. LOL! :wacko:

Erica, hold in there, argh... something has got to happen! That is so unnerving. Did you try BD? That's always helped get it going for me :blush:
... if it's AF of course!

Shelby, sooooo :growlmad: at those tests! How are you holding up?
And don't ever use clearblue, they give false positives more often than any other brand. This is a good website for more on this: peeonastick.com 

Have a great weekend everyone! :heart:

ps: Yes, Shelby, how can a lemon be bigger than a peach, really???


----------



## workingttc

Thank you!!

I think I may have had a slight feeling, only because I had been so scared to test (didn't test at all the prior month) but somehow I made myself do it. So maybe I knew a little bit. But yes, mainly it was the high temps. And I'm going to stop taking mine now. It's true, it's disconcerting when it goes down even just slightly, even though know it's nothing b/c I've seen so many pregnancy charts where it does that. But why add stress!?! I am going to keep POAS though, probably, just until my first doctor's appointment (in 5 days). The tests are getting darker, which somehow comforts me...It's going to be a long and scary 12 weeks!

And yes, clearly going to the doctor and nearly giving up hope is the way to go! Just read another girl's story on here; she'd been trying 11 months, went to the doctor, and scheduled some tests for when AF arrived and it never did. She thinks she conceived the day she went to the doctor!


----------



## EMC0528

Hey girls, 

Shelby I'm so sorry AF came. I think you and I will be in sync! I think AF is coming, I feel a bit crampish and more emotional. I'm really feeling like it will come any time. Please don't think you don't deserve a baby, it took me 8 months and Joanna 7, it takes time and its totally not fair know. I really believe it will happen for both of us :hugs:

Hope you two pregos are feeling well!


----------



## EMC0528

Oh and Joanna, try not to worry....I feel confident that most pregnancies are healthy and normal and mine was an exception. I felt something was wrong in my heart.....I took a pregnancy test at 6 weeks (I told myself it was because I had 1 test left but really I didn't feel right) and it was positive but so so so faint. I knew it was not a good sign but I convinced myself it was because it was late at night. if the tests are getting darker, your good!!! Try to relax, enjoy it!!!


----------



## anetha

Shelby, I want to add to what Erica said. There is absolutely no reason God wouldn't want you to have a baby. Please, don't think that or we will definitely all get together and ...:ninja::ninja::ninja:!!!!!!!! Ninja you, or keep reassuring you :flower: You're a wonderful person, taking care of your stepchildren, and hosting big gatherings, etc.
Anyway, we'll be watching that kind of behavior!!! remember, I'm a teacher too :) And more seriously, it really is a question of statistics (and if you believe in God, think that maybe he wants it to be arbitrary because it would be hell on earth if we could decide when to have a baby). Hang in there, you'll be next in no time. We're here for you.

JOanna, you're allowed to be a little worried but not over-worried. Testing is good, but I'm glad you're not temping anymore :happydance: - best decision ever!
You're sticking around too right?

Erica, AF? I really can't waiiiiiit to hear from you.

Off to the airport in 3 hours!

Bisous!:kiss:


----------



## workingttc

Wow, Nicole, where has the time gone!! 14 weeks, 5 days already! I can't believe it! So are you showing yet? Have a fabulous time France. Oh, and of course I am sticking around!! All I do on first tri is read and run on the boards, and I responded to a March due date thread, but TBH I'm happy with my TTC friends. I don't even think I'll look for buddies on there or anything. I would never leave this thread! (At least not until all 4 us can start a new all-pregnant!!).

Erica, any update? What sorts of things do you do to celebrate Canada Day? Is it like the 4th here - fireworks and such?

Shelby, I hope you're having a great anniversary weekend and getting lots of love and attention from your DH. The good thing about shorter cycles like yours and mine is OV will be here in no time! :hugs:


----------



## EMC0528

Nicole have so much fun!!! 

Joanna Canada day is really similar to 4th of july for you guys. Lots of bbq's fireworks and excuses to get together with family and eat and drink. Its been a great weekend. Lots of fun. 

Shelby, hope you are feeling better.. You and I are both cycle day 2! Af came last night. I can officially start over.


----------



## pfab

Hey girls,
Nicole have a great time in France! I bet your lemon is bilingual by now!

Joanna, how are you feeling? Have you told anyone other than your dh? I'm loving your ticker...little poppy seeds! So cute and so tiny!

Erica, I'm so pumped that we're on the same cycle day! Woo hoo! I'm so glad you got your fresh start. Amen!

The ocean helped me back to reality, and it's so tranquil and healing. My dh and I just sat on the shore with our merlot-filled coffee cups (incognito) and listened to the waves break, took in the scent of the ocean air, and felt the breeze clease us of our frustrations and stresses. Sorry, that was super cheesy, but it really was just what I needed!

Thank you girls for being supportive and kind. I threw a pity party for myself once af arrived. I realize that having a baby has nothing to do "deserving" one or not. It's just a feeling I couldn't avoid at that moment. Af's arrival every month is such a let down. On the other hand, I should be thankful that af arrives on schedule each month. Some women don't even have that. 

So, you don't have to send out the ninjas. :) I get it. I just need to be patient! But, have I told you lately that BEING PATIENT SUCKS! :) Sorry, I didn't mean to yell!

Anyway, once again, I am so thankful for you girls. Our thread is such a blessing, and I absolutely cherish it. Nicole and Joanna, thank you for sticking around. Erica, thank you for coming back. You girls are amazing, and I hope that one day I can give you real hugs instead of virtual ones! But, here's a :hug: for now!

ps, my dh just said, "Honey, what are you doing?" I replied, "Writing to my friends on the baby site." He responded, "Are you telling them that we're going to do it? Lots of it!" I couldn't resist writing this. He's so funny. We have a very juvenile sense of humor together, so now I've exposed you to it. Sorry. :)



:) :) :)


----------



## workingttc

Shelby, I was so happy to read your post and find out you are feeling restored by the ocean - it really can give you such a great sense of peace. Your DH sounds awesome! I am so hopeful for you and Erica this cycle. I know being patient blows, trust me--it was never ever my strength (and still isn't). I don't like when I read girls' posts on here saying just relax and be patient - it's pretty much impossible to do that once you're on your first month trying, so really, why do people bother saying it??? It will happen for you, and you don't have to be patient - you can get upset, vent to us, get angry, all of that. We are here for you, no matter what! I honestly do not know what I'd do without you girls!! :hugs:

As for me, I'm good. Feeling better now that I've passed AF's due date. Seeing the doctor on Thursday morning (got the first appointment of the day :)). I've got a list of questions for him, but not sure I'll learn much more than that, since I'll only be 4w4d then....I CANNOT wait for you and Erica to get to O time!! Erica, are you using OPKs this month? 

:kiss:


----------



## EMC0528

Hey girls, 

Hope everyone enjoyed there weekend! Nicole should be having a blast visiting her family by now.

Joanna I'm glad you are feeling so good about things.

Shelby that weekend rejuvenating sounds wonderful. I am feeling a little bleh this morning. I think AF has me a bit out of whack. Just counting the days until O time. I will be using opk's this month, but no temping. I'm really scared :( I just feel like it's gonna take another 8 months for this to happen again. I was so happy my body officially reset after the miscarriage, but now that I am in the waiting game for ovulation I am remembering how happy I was to be finished with this all.....but here I am again:cry:

Anyway, I just need to get off the pity pot and stick it out. I really have no other choice.


----------



## workingttc

:hugs: Erica. I hope the time until OV will speed by. I've seen multiple girls on here who have had losses after many months of trying (one girl I just read about had been trying 7 months) and then get their BFPs right after the loss. Supposedly you are more fertile during the 1-3 months after an MC, so hopefully that will be the case for you!! 

I had a good holiday weekend. I think everyone we know now knows I'm pregnant (even though we haven't told anyone and don't plan to for a while) because I wasn't drinking on the 4th (and we saw like 10 of our friends). 

Counting down the days with you girls till OV.


----------



## EMC0528

Trying to be positive! Hopefully I'll be a bit less :wacko: when AF departs. My mood swings were CRAZY this time!


----------



## anetha

Awwww Shelby, I'm SO happy you had a refreshing ocean/beach time with DH, and NOT cheesy! Uh uh! I'm sure you guys did greatly benefit from that empowering moment together in front of the wild, untamed ocean. Lol, see, I'm the cheesy one! :haha:
Oh, and loving DH's remark! Sounds just like my hubby! So funny and carefree, love it!

Erica, so happy AF arrived, Joanna always has the right words for everyone (true!), so I don't know what to add to what she said. It's a good sign you're back on track and that your system doesn't stay out of whack! So strong and healthy! 
And I forgot to say happy Canada's day to you too :happydance:

Joanna, I can't leave this thread either, and I haven't even needed to find friends in the preggers section. You girls are the best!

Can I rant though? I arrived at my Dh's father's place 2 days ago. I can't stand his father!!!! Argh! When it's just the two of us hanging around, we get along well, we have lots to talk about, there's no unease. However, he's a teaser. In France people tease, no problem with that. But he keeps on teasing me whenever I eat something! He's always saying: "You're eating again?" - "What? Are you hungry? We just ate!" - and last night, worst of all, I was eating a piece of bread with cheese on it (the beginning of the meal) and he had this smirk on his face. I looked at him, and he said: "You're going to put on 20 kilos". 
I was furious! :gun::gun::gun:
I wanted to cry so bad!
I just said, well, so what? Haha! It will be a test, to see if DH still loves me. And he turned to DH and said: you would put up with that? Half-jokingly. Dh said "No, of course not". 
I hate them both. I'm so mad at DH for not standing up for me. 10 minutes later I left the table and cried my eyes out. Dh still doesn't understand why I'm so upset. I don't understand why he didn't stand up for me when I was obviously not in a position to punch his father in the face. LOL

Thank you girls, I feel so much better now, but I'm crying again now. I'm not eating that much at all, but I'm very sensitive on the subject because I have put on a few pounds.

:kiss:


----------



## workingttc

Nicole, I'd like to :grr: your FIL!! How annoying and rude! Teasing is one thing, but picking on a pregnant woman who needs to eat to support his growing grandson?? :saywhat: So frustrating! Especially since I'm sure you are so tiny! How long are you staying with them? We need to try to think of some snappy retorts for you! Btw, I can't believe you are an ORANGE already! Yay for 15 weeks!

Erica and Shelby, anything new? Shelby, is it terribly hot in DC? I lived there for 4 summers - the heat was quite something!


----------



## workingttc

Just realized I just assumed your LO is going to be a boy! Correction: his growing grandson OR grandaughter :) Do you have any gut feeling as to what it might be?


----------



## pfab

Joanna, I thought, "How does she know it's a boy; did I miss a post where Nicole announced the sex?" Lol! Maybe you're psychic??? When am I going to get pregnant? :)

Erica, I'm sorry you're back to square one, but I agree with Joanna that many women get pregnant shortly after a loss. In fact, this happened to my cousin and my best friend. So, there are two cases that I know of for sure! It'll happen!!!! :) :) :) 

Nicole, wtf???!!! Take a deep breath, and focus on what really matters...forget about what doesn't matter (FIL's social ineptitude). What a jerk. I'm sorry he made you cry. You are supposed to be hungry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Has he ever been pregnant? I'm proud of you for saying, "So what." Also, I'm sorry DH didn't stand up for you. Maybe he doesn't want to rock the boat while you're visiting family? Who knows? How has it been since? Anymore rude comments? I'm not too familiar with the French culture. Is it a sexist culture? Stay strong and focused on your naval orange! Don't worry about your FIL's nonsense. Eat when you feel like eating damnit!!! Grrrrr!

Joanna, how are you feeling? I can't wait for you to get your raspberry!!! So, are you assuming that everyone at the 4th of July party knows your pregnant or did they ask you? When is your appt?

It is really hot in DC right now. I just walked with my neighborhood friends, and the air was so stagnant and thick. The humidity is the worst. I used to go to Canada every August with my ex, and I loved the Canadian mornings and evenings. They were so perfect: cool and breezy, a perfect way to begin and end a hot day. I miss those moments (obviously not my ex...just the cool, breezy air). :)

Well, I feel slightly liberated in knowing that I'm not temping this month! I won't miss waking up at 5:30 am just to take it. 

:hugs: to you girls!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## anetha

HI Girls, thanks for your comments, it made me feel NORMAL to react the way I did. I'm still mad at DH though... although not openly because he still doesn't get it. What happened later on is that while I was crying in the bedroom and DH was with me, the bedroom window was open, and apparently they heard most of what I said :blush: - no NOT blush actually! When I came back to the dinner table (dinner wasn't over), I acted brave and said I was tired with the jet lag, and I'm sorry. MyMIL (who is actually FIL's secdon wife, not DH's mother, hugged me. FIL went to bbq and gave me all this meat saying: "Eat whatever you want". all that day and the next he didn't make one single comment and even encouraged me to eat more (although that was weird). They were both extremely nice to me, and caring.
I believe it's better to talk about things in the open and not let them fester. My DH was "abandonned" by his father and never likes getting into fights with him, so he was also struggling with his own issues, and I'm understanding. Although I can't really forgive him, if that makes sense :shrug:

Wow that was long!
Funny shelby what you said about him never being pregnant or WAHT!!! haha!!!

I'm up late at night, can't sleep, had a coffee THIS MORNING and my heart is thumping (it's 5 in the morning). I think I'm having a hard time. We're at MIL's house now. Being under other people's roofs is harder than having them over...

Good nighty girls!

I'll tell you when it's a boy or a girl, promise! Think it's a girl 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## workingttc

Girls!! It makes me sooooo happy, I cant' even tell you, when I have messages from you! Had a total meltdown last night - tears, the whole works - because I thought I saw a v. faint spot of yellow that could be brown in my panties. I even made DH look at it (and we are not the type to even pee in front of e/o, let alone show e/o things like CM! I hope our sex life will recover!). I also convinced myself that what are likely gas pains were cramps...Anyway, long story short I totally lost it. I think it was anxiety about the appointment this morning (haven't had it yet) and just generally from reading too much about what can go wrong. Not my best moment. I've really got to try to hold it together here better!! :wacko:

Nicole, I'm glad they overheard you and that FIL is changing his behavior! Sorry you're not getting backup from DH. It does sound like there's a reason he doesn't want to challenge his father, but that doesn't make it any easier for you to have to deal with it!! And I totally agree about how much harder it is to stay with family than to have them stay with you! Whenever we stay with my in-laws, I feel kind of trapped, like I can't really relax. No fun. Where are you guys exactly? I've only really been in Provence (did a bike trip there several years ago) but dying to get to Paris some day soon. We are watching the Tour de France on TV (DH is obsessed with cycling), yesterday lots of gorgeous shots of Brittany!

Shelby, I know what you mean about the cool nights being refreshing. In CA, that's what we have most nights. But I have to admit I often miss the warm summer nights in DC too - it's so nice to be able to wear a sundress to an evening bbq!! Or on a walk like you described! Here (near the beach in soCal) you pretty much always need some kind of sweater and/or pants at night. I also miss the thunderstorms. I have so many memories of getting absolutely drenched in the summer in DC, but since it was so warm, it didn't matter.

Anyway, thanks girls for everything. I will let you know how it goes at the doctor today. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## workingttc

Well, doctor's appointment was kind of a waste of time. Doctor didn't want to do a scan because he says it's too early, and all he'd see at this point would be the thickening of the lining. So, he ordered bloodwork to test my HCG and progesterone. I really hope those come back ok so that I can try to relax a bit. My blood pressure was super high when they took it before the appointment - can't seem to shake this anxiety. Going back for a scan on Monday, when I'll be 5 weeks, 1 day.


----------



## EMC0528

Congrats Joanna, exciting news about the scan on Monday. They don't do ultrasounds until 11 or 12 weeks here which is such a long wait!! Glad you're feeling better about but keep in mind your hormones are going crazy so it's totally normal to have freak outs! Don't beat yourself up too much. 

Nicole I'm glad things worked out with DH and his parents. Sometimes I think men don't know how to deal with pregnancy properly. I'm just happy that you resolved it before you snapped on your FIL!

Shelby enjoy DC. It's super hot here right now (by our standards anyway) but you're right, the evenings are just nice and the mornings too.

Take care


----------



## pfab

Yes, that's great news about your scan for Monday Joanna! I'm sorry they couldn't do more for you today, but at least you'll have some tests done to confirm and check your progesterone levels! That's great!

Nicole, I'm glad your FIL was nicer for the rest of your visit! I can't help but notice your emoticon saying that you feel "crappy." Are you ok? I'm hoping it's just an old emoticon and you actually feel "amazing." :)

Erica, is everything on track for ov time? I need to buy more opks. Also, I think I'll start using it this weekend. :) 

I'm in a bit of a funk right now. My dh is worried because he thinks he's done something. I told him it's nothing really that I can put my finger on. I just feel blah. I'm sure 75-99% of it is that I'm not pregnant yet. The other 25-1% is that there are things I would do differently with the kids, but they aren't mine...so I don't really have a say. He tells me all the time he values my input, but it's just not the same. 

They're in camp all summer. I was so excited because we selected various camps: football, basketball, nature, etc for them to try. When they're with their Mom during the school year, she tells us she doesn't have time to get them involved in things. So, I really wanted to expose them to various sports and activities this summer to see what they like or don't like. I believe exposure is key to a well-rounded individual. That's how I plan to raise my child. 

However, as soon as the kids complain, "I hate sports. I hate football. I hate basketball." They're switched from those things and put into a basic camp where they do very little physical activity, they play their video games most of the time, and bla bla bla. I was so upset with the situation which I think is why I'm in this funk. I would tell my child to try it for the week, the end. No discussion. I'm sure after a day or two they would like it enough to finish the week...and maybe continue on a team or not. However, at least they would've finished the week in whatever it was. 

I'm just disappointed and it's a constant reminder that they're not mine.

Sorry to vent. ugh.

:hugs: to you girls!


----------



## workingttc

Ugh, sorry Shelby. I totally understand what you mean - I'd do the same with my children. And I can only imagine how tough it would be to have stepkids around during the TTC process. Are you still doing the accupuncture? I was talking to a friend at work who swears by it. Apparently with her first baby, she got preggers right away, but it took her a year with her second. She went to accupuncture toward the end of that year and got pregnant the next month. I remember you weren't that psyched about the practitioner you saw, though.

Erica, how are you feeling? Is Dom enjoying the summer time?

Anyone have any fun plans for the weekend? I've got to work :( But only on Sunday, so hopefully it won't be too bad.

:hugs:


----------



## pfab

Joanna,
Now you have me thinking I should do acupuncture again. I think I'll give this month a go without it, and then if necessary, go again next cycle. I just read many threads on bnb where many women get pregant after it. So, there has to be something to it. 

Sorry you have to work on Sunday! Bummer! What do you do? 

This weekend, I have a lunch date with my cousin who wants to discuss getting a divorce. She thinks just because I'm divorced that I must be a fan of it. I only believe in divorce for two reasons: 1. infidelity and 2. emotional or physical abuse.

She hasn't experienced either of those; however, she's come close to #1. I am going to try to be impartial and positive. Although, I'm not sugar coating anything for her. She needs to know the reality of divorce especially when kids are involved. Her response when we spoke on the phone was, "I know it's going to be hard on the kids and all that, bla bla bla." She actually said, bla bla bla, as if it's no big deal. 

On Sunday, we have a baptism to go to for my other cousin. 

Good times. I'm hoping to slip some wine into my weekend at the first opportunity!


----------



## workingttc

I'm a lawyer. So weekend work is sadly not uncommon (to sound like a lawyer).

Yikes about your lunch date. Hopefully there will be wine before, during and after that...As a child of divorced parents I can definitely say there's A LOT to the whole "bla bla bla" part! And I agree with you on the legitimate bases for divorce. Maybe your cousin is actually going through a harder time than she's owning up to? Or perhaps she just doesn't realize what a huge deal a divorce is when you have kids in the mix, and that's why she's being so cavalier about it. Either way, hopefully you can get through to her, and help her figure out if it's something she really NEEDS to do. 

Do you and DH have the kids all summer?


----------



## EMC0528

Joanna, I know how you feel about working weekends. We are having people over Saturday to help us paint the exterior of our house and replace some fencing. We're gonna have a bbq after and many drinks in between.....but I just found out I'll be working through the whole thing!! Bummer, I was hoping to be done by noon but it's just gonna be too busy. 

DH's inlaws moved closer to us, they'reabout 45 min away now instead of 3.5 hrs. They asked if they could take Dominic last night until Saturday when they come over to help out with the house, so DH and I are gonna go hit the rooftop patio at our favorite pub tonight. I've had a crazy emotional week so I'm looking forward to sometime with him where I'm not all teary and/or bitchy. Glad AF is gone! It made me :wacko: this time.

There is so much traffic and stuff this weekend here because Will and Kate of Wales are here to visit during the Stampede. People are flocking like crazy to try and get a glimpse of them at the appearances they're making. 

Nicole when are you back? Hope you're having fun!

Joanna, you're getting close to that raspberry!!! SO EXCITING!!

Shelby I had the same conversation with DH's sister about her step kids. They're newly weds and they'e trying to find that balance because she doesn't want to overstep her ground. Her DH encourages and supports her to but she just doesn't feel like she should even though she would change A LOT of things. I think it's a really hard position to be in but you sound like you handle it really well. :hugs:

getting close to ov time girls.....getting quite nervous about really trying for the first time with opk's. I will probably start using them on monday or tuesday.


----------



## workingttc

Will and Kate are coming through here next, supposedly...I'm dreading the traffic issues it will cause! What's the Stampede, Erica?

Oh, and wanted to tell you - I def think there is something to this whole more-fertile-after-MC thing - another girl on my CBFM thread just got a BFP on month 2 after her MC. And before that she had tried 8 months! FX'd for you this month!!

Rooftop pub sounds awesome...work this weekend not so much! 

I'm getting so excited for OV time for you girls!


----------



## EMC0528

The Stampede is an annual rodeo that Calgary has. We've been having it for a million years and it's supposedly the "greatest outdoor show on earth."

It's 10 days long, there are chuckwagon races and rodeo and a HUGE carnival with rides, a concert every night and other entertainment like hypnotists and stuff. It's basically an excuse for people to go and get wasted! Everyone puts on a cowboy hat for a week and acts like we're some sort of cow town....which we aren't really, and the girls wear hardly any clothes and the guys drink and party. I've grown up here and as a kid I loved it. Rides and candy etc. great for kids, but at night it's for the adult crowd for sure. 

We'll take Dom on some rides on family day because that seems to weed out some of the rowdier crowd. 

It kicks off with a stampede parade this morning and Will and Kate drove the parade route with their windows opened only an inch and waved to the crowd. People literally lined up overnight to get a look at them for 2 seconds throuugh their tinted windows!! What a waste of time!!!


----------



## pfab

Both the rooftop pub and the Stampede sound fun Erica! Enjoy!!! Thanks for letting me know I'm not alone in the step-parenting realm. It's so frustrating. We're heading into ov time, so here's some :dust: for you!!! :)


My emotions got the best of me today. I've been snapping at dh for no reason. He's been really concerned. The step-parenting thing is one part of it. Today, I just couldn't shake my funk and just cried it out. I think the thought of another tww followed by more disappointment is too much to handle. He said, "Well it just means we get to keep trying." Of course, that sounds awesome to a man. However, with each month that goes by, I wonder, is something wrong with me? I feel like I jinx it no matter what I say or do. I just hate the disappointment that follows. 

Joanna, I'm sorry you have to work on weekends sometimes! Do you like being a lawyer other than the weekend work? My dh is considering going back to school for a law degree. 

Nicole, how are you???

I'm going walking with my neighbor...will check back in later!
:) :hugs:


----------



## workingttc

I've totally been there, Shelby. So hopeful for you this month. For me, just when I was emotionally at my lowest it when it happened. Hopefully it will happen before that point for you, but remember, nothing you're feeling will jinx it. It will happen! :hugs:

Going for a bike ride today with DH and then some outlet shopping. Should be a good day. We told my parents, sisters, and DH's family yesterday, which was fun. The biggest surprise for me was my youngest sister, who is 24--she just started sobbing (with joy, apparently). Anyway, I remain a crazed ball of anxiety, but that will probably be the case for me for many more weeks :blush:


----------



## EMC0528

Wow Joanna I'm happy you got such a great reaction! 

I'm at work so I will probably be spending too much time on here today. Probably not a great thing for me so I will try to busy myself with other things.

Shelby try not to feel to bummed, it will happen for us!

Take care


----------



## pfab

Hey girls!
Just checking in. I've had a pretty good weekend. How are you girls doing? 

...and I started my opk today.


----------



## anetha

HI girls! Haven't forgotten you, jsut less time than before! 

Love you! Joanna, can't waiiiit for the scan. 
Kisses to Shelby and Erica!

:hugs:


----------



## workingttc

Hi girls,

Nicole, hope things are better. 

Shelby, forgot to answer your question - I do like being a lawyer (most of the time). It's a lot of hours (but no more than a lot of my teacher friends put in!) and for the first couple of years, I often felt like my life was not my own. But the last 2 years have been better. Tell your DH if he likes to write (and read) a lot, it's definitely something worth pursuing...But it can be a long (and expensive) road, since you've got to do the 3 years for school, so you've got to be pretty sure it's what you want to do.

Weekend seems to have flown by here...I can't believe it. I'm headed to Nashville for work for the next several days, but I'll be checking in regularly to see those OPK results! My scan is early tomorrow morning (before I fly out), and I'm super super nervous. From what I can tell, they should see something based on my HCG levels, so I really hope they will! I'm trying not to be even more nervous about not really having any symptoms...No morning sickness, only a little bit more tired than usual. It's early yet, right?

Anyway, :hugs: to you girls!


----------



## pfab

Joanna,
I've come to realize that no symptoms are good!!! So, I'm sure you're perfectly fine and healthy! Good luck tomorrow, and have a great time in Nashville. Check out the Grand Ole Opry Hotel if you can! It's so pretty! Maybe you're staying there??

Thanks for the lawyer info. My dh graduated from the Air Force Academy, so he has had a top notch education. He loves to read, and he talks a lot...so I'm sure he loves to write. :) Ever since his divorce and custody battle, he wants to dedicate his life to fighting for father's rights. It's a real passion for him. His ex hired two lawyers for the custody fight and planned to drag him through the mud. He is such a good guy (my bias aside); his integrity is off the charts. So, the fact that she tried to ruin him in court breaks my heart. His Mom is still not over the custody trial. She said it was so painful watching her son have to fight for time with his kids. My dh's ex expected that he would just agree to every other weekend, but he wanted more. He fought and won a 60%-40% arrangement. He has them 40%. Anyway, he wants to make sure that good guys like him are given a fair shake in court. His ex cheated on him with 5 different guys (that he knows of) while he was in Iraq fighting for our country. So, for her to put him through that heartache and worry is just ridiculous. Anyway, sorry for rambling. That's why he wants to become a lawyer.

GOOD LUCK with your scan tomorrow Joanna!!! I can't wait to hear about it!!! :)

Erica...GAME ON GIRL!!! This is our week!!!

Nicole, I can't wait to hear more about your trip as soon as you have time!

:hugs: to you girls!


----------



## workingttc

Thanks Shelby. That is terrible what your DH went through - the system is really very unbalanced when it comes to mother's rights v. father's. As it sounds like you know, the mother could be a total deadbeat or worse and the presumption is she gets the kids unless the father can make some crazy showing. It's pretty seriously flawed, and totally unfair for the good ones like your DH! Sounds like law school might be the right place for him - there aren't that many lawyers that come to school with such great (and pure) motives - a lot are just there because they feel like they should go to grad school but don't really know what kind...Those people really regret it, because it's hard work if you're not at least a bit passionate about it. Ok, rambling over :)

Talk to you girls tomorrow.


----------



## pfab

Joanna,
How was your appt???????


----------



## workingttc

Hi ladies. Hope your weeks are starting off well - this is the big OV week, no??

My u/s went well. The said they saw the sac and the yolk, which is all they were hoping to see at this stage, so I feel really good about that. The only thing that mildly concerned me was one of the doctor's comments (honestly, I don't know why they don't teach doctors to have a bit more tact...). Anyway, I was seeing a different guy than my normal doc, and at the end, he was looking over my bloodwork from last week. He was like, "oh, your progesterone was a bit low last week, I would have put you on progestrone supplements." So my doctor when he called me with the results last week didn't say anything about my progesterone (just that my numbers were "fine") and he didn't order retest or prescribe anything, so I don't know who to believe. Today's doctor said he tends to prescribe progesterone for everyone, though, and because this is an FS office, he's not usually dealing with "natural" pregnancies as he called them. So I'm hoping he's just normally over cautious and that my doctor knew what he was doing. So frustrating though - I almost made it out the door feeling totally reassured...If only that doc hadn't opened his mouth!!

Sigh. Luckily I have this business trip for 4 days and then a wedding all weekend in Napa, so hopefully I can keep my mind off this until next Wed., when they'll do another scan to look for the heartbeat.

Thanks for listening, girls. Sorry for rambling. I don't know why I am so nervous! I think I've just read way too much about what can go wrong! No more google for me, and no looking at any first tri threads!


----------



## EMC0528

It's normal to be nervous Joanna. I'm so glad to hear you're little pea is tucked in safe!!

I agree that some doc's don't think when they speak. Even the morning after I had miscarried, the ultrasound tech was supposed to just check and see if I had passed everything. She had my chart and and everything and comes into the room saying "so what brings you to emerge this fine day?" I felt like punching her in the face. Sometimes people just don't think!! 

Shelby how are the opk's going?


----------



## pfab

Joanna,
I can imagine the anxiety you must feel, but it sounds like everything is perfectly fine! The dr even said that he tends to prescribe progesterone for everyone. Hang in there. When do you go back? Is there any way that you can contact your dr to let him know that the 2nd dr suggested progesterone? Are you going to your regular obgyn too or sticking with the fertility specialist? :hugs: and keep your spirits high! Enjoy your new mommy bliss, and try to forget about the unknown. ...and NO MORE GOOGLE!!!! :) Months ago, I would obsess about symptom spotting. I could always find my symptom via google. Now 7 months into the ttc process, I've realized that I have felt every single symptom known to man...and still no baby. You, Nicole, and Erica all experienced very few symptoms, so I think that is the key. Few symptoms=pregancy. :) Anyway, google ends up making me more confused and frustrated than when I began searching. So NO MORE GOOGLE!!! :) Unless it's to search for baby furniture, etc. 

Erica, I have used two opks so far. The first day...nothing. Yesterday, a light line appeared. So, I expect I'll probably ov on Thursday or Friday. I just bought a yoga dvd, and lots of lavender products to make me chill out!!! I feel so anxious. How are your opks coming along?

Nicole, je sui a na na na!!!


----------



## pfab

Post-post spell checker...
few symptoms=pregnancy not pregancy. :)

ps. I just found out that my niece's step-sister who is 19, unwed, and a heavy pot smoker is pregnant. ugh.


----------



## workingttc

Thanks, Shelby and Erica. Shelby, I'm out of town on business and so is my doctor. So my plan is to call him on Thursday (when I'm told he returns) and just doublecheck with him that he thinks I'm ok without supplements. I'm sure he thinks so, since he was on the phone with me telling me my numbers were fine, but I think it will help me to get the reassurance :)

Sounds like you will definitely be ovulating on Thursday or Friday!! Woohoo!!


----------



## EMC0528

Hey girls

Shelby how is it going with the opk's?

I took one on monday and it was no line at all so I didn't take one yesterday because it will likely not be positive until today or tomorrow. I don't think I'll do another one today to be honest. DH is under a lot of pressure at work and he told me he really wants the TTC to be as relaxed as possible. He wants to just have lots of :sex: over the next week and see what happens. 
I think he and I are still gun-shy because of the miscarriage. We want this time around to be different. We want to enjoy the process as much as we can because last time was filled with disappointment after disappointment. We're gonna try a relaxed approach for now at his request...which I really don't have any problem with. I hate when he is stressed at work and I'll do anything I can to lighten the stress at home for him. 

Nicole when are you back?


----------



## pfab

Hey girls!!!

Erica,
I think that's the best approach: relaxing, having lots of bding, and just enjoying life together! I feel less stressed this time without temping, but we'll see how the tww is.

Off to bed! Good night ladies!!!


----------



## workingttc

Yay for lots of BD and relaxation! So hopeful for you girls this cycle!! :hugs:

What is everyone up to this weekend? I'm going to a wedding in Napa, which should be interesting sober...we've decided to tell the people we're going with, just cuz they're going to suspect, even though they're not our closest friends.


----------



## EMC0528

Hey girls. 

Hope everyone is having a great day! I went to see New Kids on the Block and Back street Boys last night lol!!! I got tickets from work so I went to the stampede and then to the concert. It was so fun!! I'm dragging my ass today!!!

I'm going to stampede with Dom tomorrow and Drumhellar on Saturday for the Dinosaur Museum. I'm looking forward to a great weekend. 

Shelby did you get your +opk yet??


----------



## pfab

Joanna,
Have fun in Napa! I bet it'll be a beautiful wedding! Maybe they'll have some non-alcoholic drinks that look like wine??? ...or you could take some grape juice! :) My dh and I thought about having our wedding in wine country, but we decided on Oxnard, CA instead. Do you know where that is?

Erica, I'm sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo jealous! I love the New Kids!!! Was the concert awesome?!!! I went to several of their concerts when I was little! Good memories for sure!!! It sounds like you have a great weekend ahead!

I got my +opk today. :) 

So, I got all this lavender stuff to calm me down. The other night, I asked the kids during bedtime if they would like some lavender spray on their pillows. They were very reluctant, but after smelling it, they said yes. I told them it will help them sleep. So, ever since that night, they request lavender when I tell them good night. They are so funny. Every night, my dh reads to them. However, tonight, after he finished reading, he said, "Shelby, they're asking me for lavender! They want lavender!" lol It cracks me up! They are 6 (soon to be 7) and 9. My one step-son says, "Shelby, this works so good; I can sleep all night." The other says, "Spray everything please. I want my blanket and my pillow pet covered in lavender. Wait, can you spray three more times please." Too cute. Their sister says, "Spray mine last so it stays longer." I better buy stock in lavender spray!

Have a great weekend girls! :)


----------



## anetha

Shelby, that is too cute to be true! I love lavender too! I started drying my clothes with a small handkerchief sprayed with lavender extract, and my clothes smell so good and cleaner than with softener! ahhh, the joys of the housewife, lol :haha:
Sounds like you're the best stepmother anyone could have :)

I've been having such a great time with friends and family, eating all the cheeses (pasteurized of course), sausages, and fruit I can put my hands on. My parents live in the countryside, and they have a huge vegetable garden and an orchard. Everything smells good. It's been raining though...

Erica, that is so funny, sounds like you're having a great time! I LOVED going to the dinosaur museum, Dom is so lucky! :happydance:
Joanna, how are you feeling? Any nausea now? Maybe it'll be like me? Give us more details!!!!

:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## babegurl77

Hi ladies. Is it too late to join you all. I will be 34 in a month and a half. Ttc#3 for a little over a year now. Today is Cd1 for me.


----------



## pfab

Hi Babegurl77! It's not too late to join us! Welcome!!!! I just turned 34 earlier this month, and I've been trying ttc my 1st since January. We have a good group of girls here! My name is Shelby. :)


----------



## babegurl77

Hi Shelby and thank you. Very nice to meet you. I cant wait to meet everyone else. Here's to BFP's in our future. :)


----------



## babegurl77

Oh and I forgot to add (my bad), my name is Joy. :)


----------



## workingttc

Hi Joy! Definitely not too late to join! I'm Joanna. I had been trying since January for 7 cycles when I got by BFP a couple weeks ago. How old are your other two?

Nicole, did you not have morning sickness? I have been freaking out because I don't seem to have it, and I just hit 6 weeks today. I know that 25% of women don't have it, so maybe I'm just in that category....I'll feel better I think after my u/s on Wednesday (when we should be able to see a heart beat). The Napa wedding was GORGEOUS. The bride is in the media field, so she is a pro at planning events. It was just really beautiful. Not drinking was though though, especially when coupled with feeling pretty tired...I think alcohol definitely normally helps me stay awake and engaged at these sorts of things. 

Shelby, yay for the positive OPK, and I love the story about the lavendar! You are the best stepmom!! I do know where Oxnard is; we actually just went up there for a bike ride last weekend (I live in Los Angeles). You were on a boat off there, no?

Erica, how was the Stampede? Did Dom have a blast?

Nicole, glad you are having such a good time! 

:hugs:


----------



## babegurl77

Hi Joanna it's nice to meet you. Congratulations of your BFP!!! That's exciting. Did you do anything special or take anything (clomid,soy,epo etc) special to get BFP, or was in all natural? 
I have been trying to conceive now off and on for a little over a year. I guess you could say its been more like NTNP, since I wasn't really trying hard until now. AF showed up today and something in my head just clicked and said you're almost 34 girl you need to get your butt moving. Lol.
I have two sons, Lewis is 16 and Jordan is 13. Both used to live with me and visit their father on the weekends (he lives 5 mins away), but my oldest moved into his dads a few months ago and comes to my house on the weekends. He has more freedoms at his dads house- and less rules. But that's a whole different story. Lol 
Anyhow, can't wait to get to know you better. Have a great evening. :)


----------



## pfab

Hi Joy! That's my cousin's name! :)

Joanna, I'm so glad you had a good time at the wedding! Also, you're so lucky to not have nausea! I don't think that means there is anything wrong! You're just one of the lucky ones! :) Our wedding was on the Scarlett Belle. It's a beautiful revamped river boat. If you ever need a place for an event...birthday party, anniversary, etc...it's perfect. They plan everything! They cater, decorate, and entertain! :) It's quite reasonable too!

Nicole, your trip sounds lovely! :) I'm glad it's getting better!

Erica, how are you??? :) 

:hugs:


----------



## babegurl77

Hi pfab, nice to meet you! It's a great name...I love it. I get teased alot but I wouldn't change my name for anything. :)


----------



## EMC0528

Hi Girls!!!

Welcome Joy nice to meet you.

Shelby how you doing with the TWW? I don't think I've ov'd yet, I've been watching my cm :blush: 

NKOTB were awesome!!! a little older than I remember :)

Joanna, I'm glad you are back!! Hope you had a great trip. Don't worry about the morning sickness (or lack of), my mom wasn't sick with any of her children.

Nicole the museum was awesome, Dom was a bit scared at first and then he didn't want to leave. I got him a T-Rex shirt and he wants to wear it everyday!!

Missed you girls this weekend!!


----------



## workingttc

Thanks, Erica. I know I need to stop obsessing about it...I just wish I felt even slightly nauseaus...or any other symptoms for that matter. I have heard about lots of women who don't get any MS who go on to have healthy babies, and also about women who don't get it till 7 or 8 weeks. I just want to fast forward to my u/s on Wednesday...

Hopefully OV will come soon!!


----------



## EMC0528

Shelby how are you feeling?? I'm tired of waiting already and I've just begun the TWW. 

Joanna and Nicole how are you preggos:)

Joy anything new??


----------



## pfab

Hey girls! 
Erica, I'm tired of it too!!! I'm glad you ovulated though!!!!!!!! This waiting part is torture!!!

What has been on my mind most is my step-kids. They don't have camp this week, so for the past two days, I've been full-time step-mom. I am a ball of nerves. This is such a hard, sucky job. At the end of the day, they're not even mine. They have complained and fought nonstop. I took them to a friend's pool...they complained about going to the pool. The entire time at the pool, they fought over the pool toys. When it was time to leave, they complained about leaving. One o the twins reused to get out o the pool. If he were mine, I would've gotten him out somehow. But, there are limits to what I can say or do. UGH!!!! I came home, told my DH that I need a break. I feel horrible right now. I feel like I'm a horrible step-mom and maybe I shouldn't be a mom at all. 
At the same time, I know it'll be different with my own child. I may look at him/her and say, he/she is acting like a brat, but I'll still feel love in my heart for him/her because he or she is mine. When these 3 act like brats, they really test my love and patience. The unconditional love isn't there yet. 

:( I'm really upset right now. Sorry for venting.


----------



## pfab

...And my F button doesn't work...
I meant to say refused to get out of pool...not reused...


----------



## babegurl77

Hi ladies. Checking in. Today I'm on cd3. I've been doing alot of online research on fertility and ovulation. There's so much I didn't even know about my own body. :/ 
AF is heavy today. And of course it's a triple digit day outside so I just feel icky. But other then that, nothing new going on here. Looked at car seats and baby clothes at Walmart today with DH. Saw the cutest little onesies. And they were only $2! I wanted to buy a couple but had dh with me and he doesn't want to buy stuff until I'm actually pg. Grrr...doesn't he know it's always good to plan ahead? :p


----------



## workingttc

Shelby, that sounds so frustrating!! You will be a great mom - being a stepmother is a thankless, incredibly daunting and difficult task, which is fortunately nothing like being a mother to your own babies. You sound like you're doing an amazing job - so many stepmoms don't even try.

How many dpo are you two? I need to start my countdown :happydance:

Joy, it's amazing how much there is to know, isn't it? 

As for me, time is passing slowly...I have a big u/s tomorrow - we will hopefully be able to see the heartbeat (though if we can't I'm told it's not reason to worry until 7 weeks...I'm positive I still would though!!)

:hugs:


----------



## pfab

Thanks so much Joanna. I cried a good bit tonight..and had a vodka cranberry drink with my neighbor. Joanna, your kind words are so appreciated because I really question how well I'm doing. It really is a thankless job! :( I keep telling myself that the kids will appreciate me someday on some level.

Anyway, Joanna, I'm soooooooooooooooo excited for your u/s!!!!!! GOOD LUCK!!!! Please give us a report asap!!! I'm saying a prayer tonight for you and baby Sweet pea!!!! :)

Erica, I'm on dpo 4...are you on dpo 1? I've been feeling some cramping. :( Is everything going well with you????? 

Joy, I admire your will to buy things for baby! I wouldn't be able to for fear that I would jinx myself! 

Nicole, I hope you're having a beautiful, peaceful time wherever you are!!! Give us an update!
:hug: to all of you :)


----------



## babegurl77

Joy, I admire your will to buy things for baby! I wouldn't be able to for fear that I would jinx myself! 


I know right. I kinda thought that way too, but after talking to some wonderful gals on another thread, I feel ok with it now. They reminded me that even if I don't get pg (God forbid), I can still gift, sell or donate the things I can't use. that's the only way I can justify buying. Lol. :blush: But I won't be buying anything big like cribs, etc. Just non gender baby clothes, baby bath tub(always a great gift if we can't use it), receiving blankies, stuff like that. :)


----------



## workingttc

They will, Shelby. As a child of a father who remarried, I can tell you how much I have come to appreciate my stepmom. She has always tried hard, and never played my dad against us kids, and I've come to realize I am soooo lucky, because not everyone has stepmoms who are that great. So it took us a bit of time (it always does, I think, especially if the kids are younger and/or the divorce is messy), but my sisters and I have really come to believe we are blessed to have her in our lives. I'm sure your DH's kids will too - just keep trying, and don't be hard on yourself if they push you away. Just try to focus on the good moments, like the lavender story, and they'll come around. I'm sure they're also going through a bit of what I experienced where you feel like if you start to like or love your stepmother, it somehow feels a bit like you're betraying your mom. But that feeling passes as time passes from the divorce. You are doing great (and a great thing)! :hugs:


----------



## pfab

Joanna,
Thank you so much. :). Erica or Nicole said you always know just what to say, and I concur!!!!!! Thank you so much! 

I can't wait to hear about your u/s!!! :).


----------



## workingttc

You do too, Shelby! I always feel reassured by your responses! My u/s went great. We heard the heartbeat and saw the baby, which is measuring right on schedule (it is so tiny!). So I'm feeling much, much better. The doctor also told me not to worry about not really feeling sick yet--she said it often doesn't kick in until 7 weeks, and I might not have MS at all, not to worry about it. Thanks for all your support girls!

The countdown is on...I can't wait until it's test time for you girls!


----------



## EMC0528

YAY! I'm so glad you heard the heartbeat. The chances of something happening go WAY down after the heartbeat is heard. I'm so Happy for you :hugs:

Joy I love looking at baby stuff but I haven't bought anything yet because I have lots from my first one anyway.

Shelby, you are WAY too hard on yourself! We all are in our own way I guess. Just remember that DH loves you and believes in your capability as a step mother, mother and wife. He wouldn't have married you if he didn't believe that you had the strength to take on this job. I think it's normal to doubt yourself in that situation but try to remember how strong you are!!

Nicole, I hope you and your bump are doing well! When are you gonna post a pic of your baby belly!

Well, I think I've ov'd. I haven't been temping or using opk's but I had ewcm late last week, I think I probably ov'd Sunday or Monday. We'll see what happens I guess.


----------



## pfab

Oh Joanna! That's great news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wooooooohooooooooo! What a relief!!!!! Now you can transfer your energy to joyful, fun things!!!! :) It really is amazing that a baby grows from something so small as a pea. That's just insane! Happy, happy, joy, joy!!!!!!!!

Erica, thank you so much for your kind words. You girls are so awesome. This thread is amazing that way. It goes well beyond ttc. I have been doubting myself and wondering how I'm going to do this whole step-mom thing. I'll just keep doing my best, and at the end of the day, that's all I can do. 

Erica, I'm sure you've ovulated!!!! ...but just in case...you should continue bding!!! Your dh would agree with me!!! :) I'm not sure how you're feeling about this tww, but I feel like I'm in a good place. I haven't thought about it as much...mainly because I'm not recording my temps every morning. So, not obsessing over charts and all of that is refreshing and less stressful. I'm so hopeful that we're going to have bfps this month, but I'm also thinking...if this isn't my month...it'll be ok...

Nicole...???How are you???
:hugs: to all of you!


----------



## anetha

Hi girls! Welcome Joy! Any questions are welcome!

I don't have a pic of my tummy but it's starting to show now! I will post a pic as soon as I can, I promise!

Erica, so glad you Ov'd :happydance:
Shelby, you're a great stepmom! However, I don't see why you couldn't tell them that it isn't "right" to complain when there is no good reason to. Not in the heat of the moment, but later. If you have to take care of them, you also have the privilege of teaching them how to behave (although, as a stepmother it is more delicate...). It seems like you have a healthy relationship with the children, that's all that counts. 

Joanna, I started feeling nauseous around the 8th or 9th week if I recall, NOTHING before then. No morning sickness really. I was mostly disgusted by smells. It got worse around the 12th week, that's when I started eating cheddar cheese and crackers instead of a full meal (porridge, and fruit was yummy too!). I never threw up though, just the idea of anything too smelly/tasty made my stomach churn and my palms feel clammy, lol! Like sun dried tomatoes soaking in a garlic sauce, yuck at the time!!! 

I'll be back to tell you more, but I'm feeling good, and still on vacation!

:kiss:


----------



## EMC0528

Hey guys,

Nicole it was so good to hear from you! Glad you are enjoying your vacation. 

Shelby any "symptoms"? My boobs are sore but thats typical with AF. 

I'm going to banff for my anniversary this weekend. I remember 5 years ago at this time I was testing fanatically because I wanted to drink over my anniversary weekend and I "felt" pregnant. I had BFN after BFN so I indulged only to find out a week later I was pregnant with Dominic. How time flies....It was so much easier then.

Hope all you lovely ladies have a great weekend:)


----------



## pfab

Hey girls!
Nicole, it's good to hear from you!!!!! Keep havin' fun!!!!

Erica, Happy Anniversary!!!! I hope you had a lovely weekend! :). Any more symptoms?

I haven't had any symptoms. I had some cramping today. Nothing unusual. I'm really not letting myself get my hopes up this time. I took a test today because sometimes af comes on cd 25, and I'm on cd 23 or 24 right now. It was -. 

On a good note, I taught my step-daughter how to sew this weekend. She made a pillow, and I made curtains! :)

Joanna, how are you???


----------



## workingttc

Hi ladies!

Shelby, that's awesome about teaching your stepdaughter to sew. I swear you are the BEST stepmom!!

Erica, I want to go to Banff so badly - I've heard it is lovely! Did you have a nice time? How many years is this for you and DH?

Nicole, can't wait to see a bump pic. Thanks for the info on your experience with nausea/morning sickness.

As for me, I'm doing ok. Had a scare on Friday because I went to the dermotologist to get a "mole scan" (like it sounds - they look you up and down and tell you if anything is fishy) and he said one of the moles I'd been wondering about had to be removed, as it could be cancerous. The thought of a possibility of cancer was enough--with my raging hormones--to send me into hysterics, so it was a rough afternoon. I won't find out the results for a week either. Still, I've mostly calmed down after repeatedly reminding myself that melanoma is very rare and that it's unlikely that there's anything to worry about. Rough day though!! Other than that, just feeling really tired (that started Friday) and a teeny teeny bit nauseas/queasy when I'm hungry. Also random abdominal pains, but nothing severe or long-lasting.  I have another u/s on Wednesday, so looking forward to that!

:hugs:


----------



## pfab

Joanna,
I'm sorry you've had a scare! I'm sure you're fine. As you said, melanoma is quite rare. I despise the word cancer, so I know how you feel. My Dad died from cancer when I was in college, so I thought cancer meant death. However, since then, my Mom has survived breast cancer and my sister has survived ovarian cancer + two types of thyroid cancer. So, I have more hope than before when I hear the word, cancer. 

I'm not trying to make this about me...I just wanted to share with you that I'm sure you will be fine!!! ...and if turns out to be cancer, I'm sure they'll protect you and your baby!!! It's amazing what can be done medically. They've made leaps and bounds since my Dad's diagnosis. 

I'm praying for you and hoping that you will have peace of mind soon! I hate that you now have this added worry. Keep your head up though! Focus on your little blueberry. Awwww! That's so tiny!!! 

:hugs: to all of you! I'm so happy to be surrounded by such wonderful ladies!!!


----------



## EMC0528

Hi guys,

Joanna I would have freaked too! I know everything will be ok though! 

Shelby can you teach me how to sew?! hehe. I love to try but I'm not very good at it. 

Banff was awesome. We had a great time. It was our 6th anniversary:) I can't believe how fast time goes by. We've been together for 11 years!! We were so young!! 

Anyway, Joanna I can't wait to hear about your next u/s.


----------



## workingttc

Thanks, girls. I hope so! Shelby, so sorry about your father, that must have been so hard on you and your family. That's amazing about your mom and sister, however! It's true, medical science has come a long way!

Erica, congratulations on 6 years!! Glad to hear Banff was fun.

How many DPO are you girls?

:hugs:


----------



## SHump76

Hey, all. 34 and just started TTC my third.


----------



## anetha

Welcome shump76! Congrats on your third ttc, you are very welcome here! If you need help or want to rant, here is the place! Although we started out as the "positive" group ( Joanna, am I remembering correctly?), there's no denying we've had our ups and downs. 
There was another new recruit here, where did she go?

Joanna, I understand how stressful the beginning is, and the tears and panicking. However, you are simply having a mole removed. Doctors ALL say that when they see a suspicious mole, I had a birthmark removed, just in case. It wasn't cancerous. My stepfather had another removed, no cancer. No no no Joanna, don't stress, sending you a ninja!!! :ninja:

Kisses to you all! 
Baby's moving around right now, it's whenever I sit down in front of my computer recently :cloud9:


----------



## workingttc

Thanks, Nicole! I know you're right! And I've honestly calmed down A TON--it was just the initial shock I think, combined with my hormonal craziness, that made me such a wreck. Soooo exciting you can feel the baby now!! That must be amazing! How bout a bump pic!?

Shump, welcome!


----------



## pfab

Awwwww Nicole! How exciting...movement...and it's the size of an onion! I can't believe you can feel movement when it's that small!!! It's just so fascinating. :) I'm so happy for you!

Joanna, I'm glad you're feeling better about it all. You really will be fine! 

Erica, what's going on with your tww? Any news?

Unfortunately, I started spotting today. So, I'm sure af will be here tomorrow or the next day. To be honest, I don't feel as bad this month. I think the temping really produced more stress than anything. I constantly compared my chart to others. Without the temps, I had no choice but to wait. It also helped me not symptom spot so much. So, I'm disappointed, but I'm not devastated like last month. 

We're taking the kids to an amusement park tomorrow. So, it should be a fun day! 

Welcome SHump76!!!

:hugs: to all of you!!!


----------



## pfab

Erica, I forgot to respond...
I'd love to teach you how to sew!!! However, my sewing skills are well enough to impress a 9 yr old. I don't think it would impress anyone older than that! lol I love doing it though. It helps take my mind off things, makes me feel productive, and it's very therapeutic! 

It's so wonderful that you've been together for 11 years...and married for 6!!!! You have such a beautiful family!!! 

:hugs:!!!


----------



## EMC0528

Hello Girls!!

Welcome Shump!

Nicole I LOVED feeling my baby move! Until about the 8th month when he ran our of room and I had the permanent imprint of a foot bulging out my right side under my rib :) We used to play music for Dom and he would go crazy in my belly....I loved that time.

Joanna let us know how your u/s sound goes today!!

Shelby I had sore boobs for 1 day I think and nothing since. No "symptoms" at all. I think I'm due for AF around the weekend sometime but I haven't really been keeping track because I'm trying so hard to be relaxed about this process. I'm really glad you're feeling ok with everything although I'm sad you're spotting. Keep me posted, we're in this together :hugs:


----------



## workingttc

Shelby, I'm sorry to hear about the spotting. Has it stopped? Seems still too early for AF.

Erica, that is so crazy about the baby moving to music--how awesome! What is it like to look at Dom now and remember that he used to be so small?? Must be amazing. Btw, on the symptoms point, I had the least symptoms the month I got my BFP. All I had was cramping the night I got it (at 11 dpo).

My appointment went great. The baby is growing right on schedule (actually a couple days ahead) and the heartbeat was great. I had been so nervous--I can't seem to stop worrying even though I have no reason to really. It feels great to have some reassurance.

:hugs:


----------



## EMC0528

Yay Joanna, I'm so happy for you. 

When is your next u/s?


----------



## workingttc

Thanks, Erica!

I have one more next week. The doctor I'm seeing does them a lot because he's used to treating IVF patients, who get a ton of monitoring. So even if you conceived naturally, he follows the same protocols and does weekly scans through week 8. After next week, I get to "graduate" to a regular ob, and then I imagine I'll have to wait until my 12 week scan...We'll see though. I'm such a nervous wreck - I've always been a worrier, but never anything like this - I may see if I can get into my ob once before the 12 week appointment. Need to pick an ob first though!


----------



## anetha

So exciting Joanna! I know I know... a pic... but I find that I look awful in all of them. Lol, silly right? Ok, I'll ask my stepmom to take better pics this time and post one ... in three days probably (going to meet a friend in a small town on the coast - quality girl time, I'm excited!!!).
Erica and Shelby, waiting to hear more from you.

Yes, moving a lot in there! erica, I can't WAIT to have foot bulging out my side. It's funny how freaky I thought it would be and how happy it actually makes me to feel her/him! It makes me smile every time he/she pokes around in there. Last night, don't laugh, but I read a story out loud in english so the baby could hear my calm voice (we're usually screaming and laughing in my family, probably stressing it out...).
Thanks for sharing Erica! I love it when you do that!

Joanna, I wans't worried come to think of it, I was always mad for some reason! Probably because I was worried. Duh...

Kisses


----------



## pfab

Hey girls!
Joanna, it sounds like your appt went perfectly! Yay!!!!! That is such a relief, so stop worrying!!! I know, easier said than done. Do you want to find out the sex when the time comes? How do you want to decorate the nursery? 

Nicole, you have a sweet potato! Holy moly! :) Feeling and watching the baby move has to be one of the coolest things. I was going to ask you the other day if you're reading to the baby or playing certain music for the baby. Then I ran out of time. So, I'm glad you wrote about reading in English in a calm voice. Although, if a loud boisterous family is the norm...maybe you should play some Iron Maiden...that may be comforting for him/her! :) jk

Erica, I am still really hopeful for you. The month you that you had your bfp, you didn't have very many symptoms.

AF is definitely here for me. It's not as heavy as usual, but she's here. She came yesterday. Sometimes my cycle starts on day 25. This time it started on day 
24. My luteal phase was only 10 days, and I was 11 dpo. I'm wondering if ff got my ov day wrong. ff has a really hard time calculating my day. This time I used my opk as my main indicator.

I'm disappointed, confused, frustrated... But trying to not be a Debbie Downer every time I post. Sorry.


----------



## EMC0528

Hi girls!

Shelby it's ok to be frustrated. Vent as much as you want!! It will happen for you, I know it. 

Still no symptoms of AF. I sat down and figured out where I am in my TWW yesterday and I think I'm about 11 or 12 dpo. I am guessing because I didn't track ovulation this month. Just watched my cm and had lots of :sex:. I'm not expecting anything because I didn't really "try" with the opk's or temping or anything. I had a relaxed month with it though, it was what I needed. So I think AF will be here Sunday or Monday. 

Hope the preggos are doing well:)

Can't wait for that pic Nicole!!


----------



## pfab

Thanks Erica, but I'll still try to keep my brooding tones to a minimum. :)


----------



## Jessie777

Ok I am on my second month on clomid 50mg and last month I am sure I ovulated yea it's been a while since that has happen. Anyway I took my temperature and did ovulation test knew when I ovulated had sex and nothing how frustrating. I am so discourgr after 4 years of trying.


----------



## Jessie777

Anyone in my same boat? I don't know why I didn't get pregnant


----------



## pfab

Welcome Jessie777! My name is Shelby. I'm not on clomid, but my dr mentioned that would be the most likely 1st step in December if I'm not pregnant by then. I've been ttc since January, and I'm beyond frustrated. 

I'm sorry it hasn't happened for you yet. How many cycles of clomid are you going to try?

We have a great thread here. The girls are very supportive! Keep your head up!

:)


----------



## workingttc

Hi girls!

Shelby, I'm so sorry your feeling down, and I echo Erica - it's totally fine to vent as much as you want to us. That's what we're here for. :hugs:

How are you Erica?

What is everyone up to this weekend? I am headed to yet another wedding, this one in the bay area. It's an Indian wedding, so I'm told it will be quite long...


----------



## Jessie777

pfab said:


> Welcome Jessie777! My name is Shelby. I'm not on clomid, but my dr mentioned that would be the most likely 1st step in December if I'm not pregnant by then. I've been ttc since January, and I'm beyond frustrated.
> 
> I'm sorry it hasn't happened for you yet. How many cycles of clomid are you going to try?
> 
> We have a great thread here. The girls are very supportive! Keep your head up!
> 
> :)
> Hi nice to meet you this is my second cycle I am going to take m last pill tomorrow then in 4 days start ovulation testing and then have some mommy time with daddy ever other day Dr order! :) I have made my husband take vitamin c vitamin e and zinc it help semen count. I am also going to try preseed it says it helps get the little swimmers there faster


----------



## Jessie777

Wish me luck!


----------



## workingttc

Hi girls - I was away this weekend and thought I'd come back to tons of posts! But seems like it was kind of quiet. How was everyone's weekend? Nicole, are you back in the states yet? Any word yet on whether it's a boy or a girl? Erica, AF is due today or tomorrow, no? Any signs??? Shelby, I hope you're doing ok :hugs:


----------



## workingttc

Oh, and good luck Jessie!


----------



## pfab

Hi girls!
I just finished a tae bo workout: cardio inferno! It kicked my butt! :) My plan is to do that every other day, and the other days I am walking/running. ...trying to lose weight and get healthy!!! 

How was everyone's weekend? 

I hope all is well!

:)
:hugs:


----------



## EMC0528

Hello ladies,

Joanna, another wedding?? holy! I've been to an indian wedding and it was quite long but the food was well worth it. Hope you had fun.

Shelby you and I are on the same wave length about getting healthy. I told dh the same thing this weekend. I have to focus on something positive for myself right now. I was working out so steadily and eating well when I was pregnant, when I lost the baby I just stopped caring. 

Jessie welcome :flow:

Nicole when are you home? Hope your trip was awesome!

AF arrived on time. I still don't think my body is "right" from my miscarriage. Everything is different from before. August is depressing for me because I started trying about this time last year. I am so close to giving up "trying" and just let whatever happens happen. I now it's been 2 months, but honestly the miscarriage still affects me so much. I think about it constantly.


----------



## workingttc

Yay for tae bo! I've always heard that is such an awesome workout! :thumbup:

Erica, so sad to hear AF arrived. :hugs: I was so hopeful for both of you this month. Any vacations or anything to look forward to for August? I definitely understand how it is a tough month for you. How is Dom? Does he go to school starting in September (or August)?

And yes, another wedding. Food was awesome, but I am sooooooo over weddings. And flights - I've flown 6 times in the last month or so and it sucks. I'm ready to be home for a few weeks (which thankfully we will be). Came down with a cold last night which kept me up half the night. Boo.


----------



## pfab

Hey girls!
Erica, I'm so sorry for your continued sadness. While I don't know what to say or do for you to really help you feel better, I want you to continue to talk about it anytime. We're here for you just to listen and comfort you. Your pain is heartbreaking, and I just wish I could give you a huge hug. Even if we're not talking about it, I always think of you and hope that each day is better than the one before. Just continue to love your dh and Dom every single second and aim your energy toward them. :hugs: :hugs:
Joanna, I can't believe the insane amount of travel you've had!!! You need to rest!!! I'm banning you from any fravel in the next 2 weeks!!! :). Does that help?
I've done an amazing job this month of not obsessing over ttc!!! :). There are days that I don't even think about it!!! Can you believe that? No opk either!!! Maybe this approach will work for me!!!

:).


----------



## workingttc

Hi girls! How is everyone? Is Nicole back? Shelby, that is great that you are able to avoid thinking about TTC - so liberating! I hope you're feeling positive for this month!! Erica, I hope you're hanging in there too. We are due for some good news!! :hugs:


----------



## pfab

Thanks Joanna! How are you feeling? What's going on? Anything new with baby news???

Where is everyone else? Erica? How are you??? Nicole??? I miss chatting with you girls!

:hugs:!!! :hug:


----------



## brassy

Hi girls! I am Evi. I am 34 and trying for #1. This is our 2nd cycle trying (I know it is too early). I have read this thread from page 1 to 85 (yes, it took me a few days...) and I feel that I know you all  Wishing all the best to the pregnant ladies here and the best of luck to the rest of us ttc!


----------



## workingttc

Welcome, Evi! I am amazed that you made it through our entire thread!! Unfortunately we've been a bit slow the last week or so...Not sure if Nicole is still on vacation...Cycle 2 is when I joined B&B as well. Hopefully this process will go quickly for you!

Shelby, I'm good. Feeling nervous since I now have a lot longer between appointments - last saw doc last week (at 8 weeks 3 days) and next appointment is at 11 weeks 1 day, but trying not to worry too much. The mild nausea I had seems to be wearing off (also trying not to worry about that!). Basically just trying to make these weeks go by faster!

Where are you in your cycle right now? I know you're not focused on TTC this month (yay for that), but do you have a rough estimate of when you OV'd--assuming we're past that point? How much longer before school starts up again?

:hugs:


----------



## brassy

Joanna, when I was reading this thread from the beginning and found out about your struggles (and Nicole's) but seeing your signature as preggers at the same time I was so excited when I reached your posts where you announced your bfps!!! I was so happy for you!


----------



## pfab

Hi Joanna! Welcome Evi! Erica and Nicole??? Where are you girls???

Evi, that's awesome that you've read the entire thread! :) Now you're brought up to speed! :) Good luck on your ttc. 

I'm now 8 months in and still nothing. So, I'm really just sick of tracking temps, cm, and opks! Joanna, you're so right...not tracking is liberating!

Evi, tell us more about yourself! 

Joanna, I'm sorry you have to wait for so long between visits, but remember what Nicole or Erica said about being fine once you're past a certain amount of weeks! You're past the worry hump I believe. ...and now you have an olive...a green one! lol! Why not a black one? or a calamata olive??? :) 

:hugs: to all of you!


----------



## workingttc

Yay for the new pic Shelby!

Yes, Evi, tell us about you - where in Europe do you live? As you saw, Nicole is/was (?) in France...


----------



## brassy

Hi girls, I live in Greece (I know this doesn't sound very good right now). I have also lived in the UK. I got married last year (we have been together with DH for more than six years) but only have started ttc recently since I was trying to finish my PhD during this past year (which I did and was really liberating). In general I am being worried and stressed very-very easily and as expected I already feel stressed during the 2nd cycle ttc. On the other hand, DH is not worried or stressed at all, which is very helpful at the moment. I am trying not to talk with him about my worries often since he doesn't think that there is a reason to be worried at the moment and he thinks that ttc is a procedure that we should be enjoying.... (he does!) So finding this thread is great since I have found you guys and can talk a bit for how I feel. 
I have been in France a number of time (research related and I loved it)! Also, wanted to let you know that English is not the first language for me....


----------



## workingttc

Wow - if English is not your first language, you wouldn't know it!

I think that the 2nd cycle is when most women start to get a bit concerned about TTC. Most of us think it will happen right away, even though we may have heard that it takes time, just because we spend so much of our lives being told that if you don't use protection even once, you'll get pregnant! Most men, on the other hand, are definitely like your DH and don't get concerned until much, much later (if ever!). I started talking to my DH about my concerns during our 4th cycle, I think, and he became more receptive to discussing it each cycle (initially he was just like, you need to relax). I hope it happens quickly for you so you never get to that point!!


----------



## anetha

Hey girls!!!!!

How is everyone! I'm back! I'm finally back! I have been back for 3 days actually. I was supposed to be back on the 9th but at the airport, just before boarding, I nearly fainted :cry: - getting up at 4am, traveling by car then by train just to get to the airport was too exhausting. I was having hot flashes and just crawled to the floor not caring what would be said. Anyway, they called emergency, and I just had very low blood pressure and couldn't stand up for a while. Needless to say the crew was freaked out, they didn't want me in the plane! But they were very professional, and planned the same flight for the next day. I slept at the hotel, and was able to fly the next day (although I was still nervous it would happen to me again). The Ob says it's normal to faint, that your blood pressure in the 2nd trimester is lower etc... she didn't seem very worried. So that's good news for the baby...

By the way...

A BOY! I'm having a boy!!! A boy? Me? A girl? Giving birth to a boy? I can't get over it... DH is a little disappointed and scared and I don't know what to say to reassure him. After the initial shock, I'm ecstatic - I just can't believe I made a boy, haha! 

Help! What can I tell DH to make him feel better? :shrug:
I think it also goes back to him seeing his father leave, and him having a very strong bond with his mother. His whole family wanted a girl too... which doesn't make it any easier.

Welcome to all newcomers! Evi, I admire you for reading 85 pages! But I also remember reading threads where women ended up pregnant, I couldn't stop reading too!

Here's a pic, finally!


----------



## workingttc

welcome back, nicole!! and yay for the bump pic! I can't believe you are carrying a canteloupe!! glad you survived the airport experience, that sounds scary and stressful. and congrats on the news of a boy! i'm actually hoping for a boy, so it sounds wonderful to me, but i'm sure your DH will come around to the idea. maybe you can talk through with him why he was hoping for a girl, and help reassure him that a lot of the good things are the same for baby boys and girls?

shelby, evi, erica, how are you girls?

had a nice but busy weekend here...hike yesterday, then lots of errands, followed by me crying my eyes out - literally - over the movie marley and me on pay per view. i've seen it before, but it never ceases to make me bawl. hope everyone enjoyed the weekend!


----------



## brassy

Hi girls!
Nicole that's a great picture!!! Congrats on the boy...I would love to have a boy, too.
A friend of mine had consistently low blood pressure and would faint, sometimes in the middle of the street, throughout her pregnancy. She gave birth to a healthy baby boy...

Towards the end of this week I will test, although at the moment I just have pms symptoms. However, as I have read in other threads this doesn't always mean that you aren't pregnant, although at the moment I think that this is not the case. I have started temping a few days ago. Temperature still up, but it is too soon, plus I don't know my pre-ovulation temperatures...


----------



## anetha

HI Girls!
Thanks Evi and Joanna! Evi, it looks like you're in that exciting moment when you don't know, and everything is possible. Pms symptoms can be pregnancy symptoms, true! But it all comes down to waiting... so frustrating! I'm crossing my fingers for you :) :)
That's funny you would both want a boy, I didn't know what I wanted, and I really wanted to "not" want anything so that I wouldn't be disappointed! Had a talk with DH, and have been talking - very subtly - about how great he will be as a father to his son, and how his son will admire him in many ways :)

So cuuuute! A prune! Joanna, it's great that you're hiking! In the first trimester I felt nauseated but I could work out without feeling faint... yesterday I went for a hike with some friends, after 3 minutes climbing uphill I had to sit down! My heart couldn't keep up with all the blood flowing through my body. I really have to go back to yoga, pilates, and maybe water aerobics!!! A regular workout is So important!
Any other worries, symptoms for you? You sound a lot more serene, crying means you're expressing yourself!!!

Evi, good luck with temping, Erica and Shelby might advise you not to...

Erica and Shelby, hope you are doing well, I hope you are ok. I have a friend who has just started trying (it's been 3 cycles) and she is a little worried. I gave her my ovulation tests, lots of recommendations, but most of all: I did NOT say : "Take it easy, and it will happen! You're too stressed out..." - I promise here never to say that to anyone trying.


----------



## EMC0528

Hi guys, 

Nicole your pic is beautiful :)

Joanna I'm glad you had a good weekend. I'll have to check out that movie, I've never seen it. 

Shelby how are you? Have you ov'd?

:hi: Evi


----------



## anetha

Thanks for stopping by Erica! Hope you're doing well. Maybe it's a good thing that you're not hanging around here too much - to get your mind of ttc and live more freely!


----------



## pfab

Hi girls!
Nicole, congrats on your boy!!!! :) How exciting!!!! You look like such a natural beauty in your picture. It's a pic that belongs in a magazine for sure! :) Just beautiful!!!

Joanna, I've never seen Marley and Me for that exact reason! I'm a fan of denial sometimes; I'd like to think that my dog will live forever. But, that movie would make me face the truth! :) It's the same reason I can't watch Bambi or Dot and the Kangaroo...too much pulling on the heartstrings!!!

Evi, good luck this cycle!!!! :dust: I agree with Joanna, your English is very good! :) It's better than some of my students' English!!! 

Erica, what have you been up to? I miss you!

As far as me, I'm on day 23. I started on cd 25 last month. We'll see. I poas this am and will only use frer. I am cautiously optimistic...again. 

:hugs: to you girls!!!


----------



## workingttc

Shelby and Erica! Welcome back--I feel like we haven't heard from you in ages! I know you're trying to disengage from TTC so it makes sense to stay a bit distant from this site, but we've missed you!

Shelby, I'm glad you're cautiously optimistic, I'm so so hopeful for you. I'll be checking every morning for some good news! And you are smart about Marley and Me. I do like the story, and how it chronicles a marriage and its ups and downs, and particularly the impact of children, but I think the sad ending may make it not worth watching again for me...Especially while pregnant!

Nicole, the hike was on the best day I've had yet in terms of feeling almost normal energy levels and no nausea. Alas, the next day and since then I'm back to zero energy and mild nausea (which has made me need to eat all the time). Today is a bit better. I'm trying to get on the exercise bike at the gym as often as I can and slog through 20-30 minutes on there; DH and I do a lot of cycling, so he's worried that I "won't be able to keep up" after I have the baby. I about punched him in the face when he expressed that concern...Men! btw, I just noticed you are more than halfway there! So exciting!!

Evi, I hope you're doing well.

Big :hugs:


----------



## gemgem77

Hi Girls I'm Gemma. I'm 33 and trying for #1. I have read this thread all the way through and have just ordered a thermometer!! This is only our 2nd cycle but because of my age I'm really paranoid it won't ever happen. I can't believe you all had the same problem with DH being difficult and wanting to try but didn't want to talk about it, that is what I am up against at the moment!!
Hope we can support each other on this journey!!


----------



## brassy

Hi girls!
Hello Gemma! I know exactly how you feel!!!
I had two tests so far, both negative. I think AF will be here tonight or tomorrow....So just hoping the best for the 3rd cycle....


----------



## gemgem77

Hi Brassy :hi: I am I think only 6dpo but since I haven't been temping or anything I can't be sure! I keep thinking I might be pregnant but it's probably all in my head!!
All I know for sure is AF is due on 27th August and am needing to wee alot. I am sure 6dpo is way to early to even experience symptoms though :wacko:
What makes you think your getting AF?


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks for the welcome as well Brassy!!


----------



## brassy

gemgem77 said:


> Hi Brassy :hi: I am I think only 6dpo but since I haven't been temping or anything I can't be sure! I keep thinking I might be pregnant but it's probably all in my head!!
> All I know for sure is AF is due on 27th August and am needing to wee alot. I am sure 6dpo is way to early to even experience symptoms though :wacko:
> What makes you think your getting AF?

Hi there...
I have only started temping after ovulation. My temps are still elevated, but I already took two pregnancy tests and they were both negative. I have also started cramping a little which happens before AF, so I think she will be here soon :growlmad:
I have just ordered some digital ovulation tests so as to know when I exactly ovulate. I know that I do (have seen in in the ultrasound some times). I have ewcm almost every time, but I am not sure if it is the day that I see it or the following. I am hoping that with the digitals and the temperatures I will be able to tell. I hope you have more luck than I did in your second cycle! :thumbup:


----------



## workingttc

Welcome Gemma! I can't believe you made it all the way through the thread! Yes, several of us have dealt with stubborn DHs - I promise they get better as the process continues (though hopefully you'll get your bfp early so that won't be needed!)

Evi, sorry you feel like AF is on her way...remember, though, you're not out till you're out! Hang in there. I highly recommend the digital opks, by the way. So much better than trying to read the nuances of two lines.

Shelby, any update??


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks workingttc, I know it did take some reading lol
He is actually being better about it already and said he can't wait for me to get a :bfp:!!!
Brassy I honestly think I will be out soon too, AF is due on 27th and it would be a real fluke if I was pregnant as I am not 100% sure when I OV's although I'm confident I did

Sending you all lots of :dust:


----------



## pfab

Hi girls,
12dpo, no signs of af, and super hopeful. poas are - still.
I'm afraid to say too much; I don't want to jinx it.
:hugs:


----------



## brassy

Good luck to you ladies!!!
I am out...AF arrived today. I actually don't feel as bad I though I would. Hoping the best for cycle 3..
Joanna I ordered a set of digitals through the internet and I will also keep temping.
Having AF on day 30 (today) means that I probably OV later than I thought...
I usually ovulate early and I think that I have a very long LP (perhaps 16-17 days) but this month I will know for sure...


----------



## anetha

I agree with Joanna, digital OPKs are the BEST!
Welcome again girls! Glad you joined!!!

JOanna, I know what you mean about working out. Keep it UP! I have totally stopped and I really need to get back on track, I can feel my body is asking for it. 

Courage à tous!!!


----------



## gemgem77

Brassy- onwards and upwards hopefully this cycle will be your month. AF is due on Sat and I am having pains so feel certain I will be joining you for the next cycle too.
Still waiting for my thermometer but am also seriously considering getting some OPK's as they are supposed to be great especially the clear blue ones.

Pfab - Anything?

Lots of :dust: to all


----------



## gemgem77

Brassy I just realised your pretty much the same age as me (I'm 34 next month) and I'm also TTC#1. 
I am finding it all a lot harder than I thought, I imagined falling straight away and can't help thinking due to my age it won't happen, silly hey!
How are you with it all? It's really nice to dind someone my age in the same boat, and it's reassuring that the ladies on this thread have all got their :bfp:

Anyway wondered if you wanted to be TTC buddies as it would be nice to have someone to compare symptoms with and hopefully we both get our :bfp: soon!!!


----------



## pfab

Hi girls,
af arrived. To say that I'm disappointed is an understatement. So, gemgem, not all the ladies on here have gotten their bfp. :( 

I've never tried digital opks, so I'll try that this month. Cycle #9, here we go. 

Gemma and Evi, I just turned 34 in July. :) 

Joanna, Nicole, and Erica...how are you girls?


----------



## gemgem77

Sorry pfab I should have said a few not all :sad1:

I think I will get some digital opk's for next cycle see how I go


----------



## workingttc

I'm so sorry Shelby, that is just the worst. Big big :hugs: I was so hopeful for you this month. Any strategy for this next cycle? I ended up going back to temping my last cycle, and I actually think it was good for me...But if you're still going with the more hands off approach, might be better to keep not doing it. How is everything going with your stepkids? Are they back in school yet?

Gemma, where are you in your cycle? Will you be testing soon?


----------



## gemgem77

Hi Joanna,

I am 9/10dpo will have more idea next cycle hopefully with temping and OPK's. I did a ic yesterday and it was BFN and I am pretty sure I am having pre AF cramps :cry: I am due on Sat so not holding out much hope for this cycle.
How' things with you little bean?!


----------



## gemgem77

Ha ha I meant your not you!


----------



## brassy

gemgem77 said:


> Brassy I just realised your pretty much the same age as me (I'm 34 next month) and I'm also TTC#1.
> I am finding it all a lot harder than I thought, I imagined falling straight away and can't help thinking due to my age it won't happen, silly hey!
> How are you with it all? It's really nice to dind someone my age in the same boat, and it's reassuring that the ladies on this thread have all got their :bfp:
> 
> Anyway wondered if you wanted to be TTC buddies as it would be nice to have someone to compare symptoms with and hopefully we both get our :bfp: soon!!!

Hi Gemma,
yes I would love to be TTC buddies. Shelby would you also want to be buddies? I guess we were all born in 1977, I was just born earlier in the year. 
Gemma it was an almost shock for me not to fall pregnant during the 1st cycle (I know...how stupid) because when you are trying not to be during all your sexually active life, you pressume that once you don't take any protection it will just happen naturally. I didn't want to get pregnant earlier because I was trying to finish my PhD which had taken me some years and lots of hard work and emotional ups and donws. Now that I have finished it I have almost started thinking that I should have started ttc earlier.... anyways...

I hope you get your BFP this month!!! You are still in. As far as cramps are considered a number of my friends who have gotten pregnant had PMS symptoms before testing and finding out that they were preggers....

This month I will be following the SMEP and will be using digital opks. I will be also using a sperm friendly lub that I got...

Have any of you considered and traditional chinese herbs for aiding conception?

Baby dust to all of us!!!


----------



## workingttc

Hi girls,

Evi is right, Gemma, you're definitely not out yet. I don't usually get pre-AF cramps, but I had bad cramping at 11 DPO when I got my BFP (and for a while after).

And yes, I think all of us except Nicole and Erica are 1977 babies--so great to find each other, since I often feel so old on some of the other threads! We are not old at all yet girls--don't beat yourselves up about not starting TTC till a bit later than some. It will still happen (trust me, I can speak from experience on this!) and we will be great moms because we've had lots of time to grow and mature and experience life! 

Shelby, I hope you're doing ok...:hugs:


----------



## workingttc

PS, i don't know about chinese herbs, but I have several friends who swear by accupuncture for getting a bfp. One had been trying for a year with her second (after getting a bfp right away with her first) and the month she tried it, she got her bfp. perhaps if you see an accupuncturist, they can also talk to you about the herbs, since I know that often goes hand in hand :thumbup:


----------



## brassy

Hi girls! I was wondering how is everyone here....
I feel a bit better about ttc today. Last night we met with a friendly couple that we hadn't seen for a long time cause the live far away. The lady is now five months pregnant. We started discussing a bit about that. She is 36 and conceived after a year! So, there is hope...
On the other hand have I told you that there is a chance that from September 1st we will be living in different cities with DH?? I will know on Monday and I am sooooo stressed about it. If this is the case I will never be able to conceive...:-(


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks Joanna,

Your right we're not old and will appreciate being mums so much!!!
Hey Evi I'm good thanks 12dpo today and feeling strangely optimistic about this month. I am sure I am heading for a fall but you have to hope don't you!!
I'm glad your feeling better about it, there is definitely hope for us it may just take a little longer than if we were in our 20's.
Why may you be living in different cities? How long for? :hugs:


----------



## brassy

Hi girls!
Gemma how are you today....Fingers crossed AF will stay away!!! I am glad you are feeling optimistic! :thumbup:
I am cd7 and I think I will start with my first OPK today since I usually ovulate early cd11-13. If I have to go away on September 1st then we might even miss this egg...:-(
It's because of my job that I might be away from September to June and I will know on Monday...I hope I will be able to stay. I would say chances are 50-50...If I go then we will be able to meet with DH only during the weekends (tough)...:nope:
Anyways I will try to make the most of the eggie!:sex::sex::sex:


----------



## gemgem77

Hi Evi,

I feel like the old :witch: is gonna get me any minute! Never mind onwards and upwards I have my thermomenter and OPK's for next cycle so will annoy DH with those :haha:
I have my fdx'd that you get to stay where you are with work and that you also catch the egg this cyle


----------



## brassy

gemgem77 said:


> Hi Evi,
> 
> I feel like the old :witch: is gonna get me any minute! Never mind onwards and upwards I have my thermomenter and OPK's for next cycle so will annoy DH with those :haha:
> I have my fdx'd that you get to stay where you are with work and that you also catch the egg this cyle

Thank you Gemma!~
I would like to tell you that my thermometer and I are now inseparable. I started temping after my ovulation in my last cycle and had no idea about this kind of stuff..I was really impressed when the day I got AF I saw my morning temperature to have dropped (although I knew that this is happening). I am looking forward to see it rising after ovulation. I feel good about getting to know more about my body...

Although you feel that AF will be there soon I hope she stays away from you...There is still hope! :flower: :flower:


----------



## gemgem77

brassy said:


> gemgem77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Evi,
> 
> I feel like the old :witch: is gonna get me any minute! Never mind onwards and upwards I have my thermomenter and OPK's for next cycle so will annoy DH with those :haha:
> I have my fdx'd that you get to stay where you are with work and that you also catch the egg this cyle
> 
> Thank you Gemma!~
> I would like to tell you that my thermometer and I are now inseparable. I started temping after my ovulation in my last cycle and had no idea about this kind of stuff..I was really impressed when the day I got AF I saw my morning temperature to have dropped (although I knew that this is happening). I am looking forward to see it rising after ovulation. I feel good about getting to know more about my body...
> 
> 
> Although you feel that AF will be there soon I hope she stays away from you...There is still hope! :flower: :flower:Click to expand...

I feel exactly the same!! I can't wait to start taking my temp, how exciting!! I know what your saying and I think I will hold onto a little bit of hope untill tomorrow, but in my heart of hearts I know we haven't done it this month :nope:
I will keep you posted though...!


----------



## wookie130

Hey, jumping in here! I'm 33, and am trying for #1 also. I had a missed miscarriage at 10 weeks in July, and have had a normal AF since, and currently got a peak reading two days ago on my CBFM...BD'd that day, and now am in the 2 week wait. We'll see what happens! Best of luck to all of my fellow thirty-somethings on their BFP's!


----------



## brassy

wookie130 said:


> Hey, jumping in here! I'm 33, and am trying for #1 also. I had a missed miscarriage at 10 weeks in July, and have had a normal AF since, and currently got a peak reading two days ago on my CBFM...BD'd that day, and now am in the 2 week wait. We'll see what happens! Best of luck to all of my fellow thirty-somethings on their BFP's!

Welcome wookie! You have found the right place. I am really sorry about your m/c. I have never been pregnant but I understand that must be really tough. 
Baby dust to all of us!!!:dust:


----------



## brassy

The strangest of things has just happened to me. I have just spoken to e very good friend of mine on the phone. :telephone:
She is pregnant! I am really happy for her. We started ttcing together two months ago. What I didn't like is that she is now 8 weeks pregnant and didn't tell me last time we met although she knew... She said that she didn't want to upset me and make me feel bad. Of course I wouldn't be upset. It's just that the fact that she admitted not having told me for that reason makes me feel bad and upset. Do I look so desperate?:dohh:
I have just made a decision. I will stop discussing this with my friends. I will only discuss it with my mom, DH and you guys.... :shhh:
I don't want people to feel sorry for me....:sad1:


----------



## gemgem77

Ahh that is awful, don't let it upset you, I'm sure she wasn't thinking of how she is making you feel? You certainly don't come across as desperate on here. Did you tell her how she made you feel? I would, I'm not one for holding back!!
I'm the same though I can't really talk to anyone about it other than you guys on here so it is a god send!
Cheer up hun :flower:


----------



## anetha

HI girls!

It's funny to see all the ups and downs we had are about the same you girls are having. We're all in the same boat as far as realizing it ain't easy. Especially, as someone said on here, since we try for years not to become pregnant! I can't wait to see another BFP on this forum :happydance::happydance::happydance: 

I miss you Erica :cry: jsut tell us where you are, what you're up to, that's all!
Joanna, how big is the tummy? When's the next ultrasound? HOw are the hormones, and work??? Are you still working out? You're almost at the end of your first trimester, how time flies!!!
Shelby, aaaargh, and aaaargh again. Soooo happy there are all these girls to support you better than us bumps :nope:

:kiss:


----------



## EMC0528

Hi Girls,

Shelby I hope you are doing ok. I know how frustrated you feel!

Nicole and Joanna how are you guys feeling? I hope you are well and enjoying every minute of it! 

:hi: to the rest of you girls as well. 

Nicole I'm still around!!! We are still "trying" but I was just so obsessed with this site, the opk's, temping and everything else. I was so let down after the MC, it was one of the hardest things I've ever been through and I felt myself feeling so down after AF showed up last cycle. This whole experience has been hard on me and I just decided it was time to make the good things in my life my main focus, my son, my dh, etc. Although I'm still wanting and wishing for a baby, it has become a secondary focus. I've been spending a lot of time with DH and Dom enjoying the last few weeks of our summer and trying to stay away from the computer as much as possible. I love you guys! I haven't left or forgotten you! I am just trying to keep a balance:) I am still checking in and making sure you're all ok. :hugs:


----------



## anetha

HI Erica! Thanks for coming in and sharing. You're so right to stay away, but I'm still selfishly happy to see you back :flower:

Lots of love from the whole gang!!!


----------



## pfab

Hey girls,
I'm sorry I haven't been checking in as much. Welcome Wookie!

Brassy (Evi?) I would love to be ttc buddies. I don't know what that means. lol I thought that if we're on this thread together, we're buddies. :)

Erica, I feel the same way as you. Coming here when I'm not pregnant magnifies the fact that I'm not pregnant. So, I'm taking a bit of a break. I started school again, so I have that taking up my thoughts and time...which is good.

We continue to ttc, but I also have my sights on December when I can discuss clomid or something... Until then, all I can do is try to stay sane through ttc. 

I'm hopeful that Erica, Evi, Gemma, and Wookie all have their bfps soon! :dust: to you girls!

Nicole and Joanna, continue celebrating and know that you're giving me hope and inspiration. Especially you Joanna. The cycle before your bfp, you were so stressed about your uterus and what your ttc outlook would be. Then, wah lah, a bfp! 

So, it happens girls. It will happen for all of us. I just thought it would've happened for me by now.

:hugs:
Shelby


----------



## workingttc

Hi girls,

Shelby and Erica, I was so pleased to see messages from you - I miss you girls!! :hugs: But I fully understand the desire to step away from this site - I had the same feeling during my last month ttc. Shelby, is there no way to talk with your doctor before December? I assume they're strict on the one year thing or something? And you're right - it was at my lowest point that I got my BFP. So it will happen. I know that knowing that doesn't make it any easier, so I think what you're doing--trying to focus on other things for now, at least until you can get to your doctor--is the right thing to do. :hugs:

Nicole, HI!! How are you?? I can't believe that you are well over half way there! I definitely did not feel like time was flying - I thought it was slow during TTC, but this was waaay slower. It's just starting to go by a bit faster. Still trying to ride the bike and do the elliptical. Belly is sticking out a bit, but since my uterus is just retroverted, I honestly think it's just from my gaining weight (I always gain weight in my tummy first - lovely). 

Evi, sorry about your friend's comment. That seems really insensitive on her part to me. Wookie, welcome! Gemma, I can't remember, are you testing soon?

:dust:


----------



## brassy

Hi girls! How is everyone?
I was away for a few days for some short holidays. I will finally get to stay together with hubby in the same city (there was a possibility to have to move). Today I got my first smiley on my digital opk. I was so excited to see the smiley in the morning. I finally realize that I have miscalculated my ov in the past for about 1-3 days. Will try to make the most of this...

Joanna and Nicole it is so exciting looking your little 'fruits' growing! I hope you are both well!

I hope that the rest of us ttc are feeling positive!


----------



## pfab

Hi girls! 
I got my smiley on my opk this week. According to ff, I am 3 days dpo. 

I hope all the ttc girls are doing well and all the pregnant girls are glowing!!! :) 

:hugs:

Shelby


----------



## brassy

Hi Shelby! Good luck!!! Happy tww to you!
I am 9 dpo and cannot do anything but wait..

:dust: to all of us ttc!
Evi


----------



## gemgem77

Hey Girls,

Really pleased to see the OPK's are working for you both. This is my 1st cycle of using them and nothing yet but am only on cycle say 11 so wouldn't expect anything yet anyway.
Hope everyone is well x


----------



## brassy

Hi gemma!
I ovulate relatively early (long LP) and I got my positive on cd12. According to FF I ovulated on cd13, so if your lp is not as long as mine it is expected that you wouldn't have ovulated yet. I started using them on cd8 (it was the 1st cycle for me, too) and I was almost certain that I wouldn't get a positive since I went through a lot of stress and anxiety at that time. The opks helped me find out that I had miscalculated my ovulation in the previous cycles! Good luck to you and baby dust to all of us!!! xx


----------



## gemgem77

Hi Brassy,

I'm not sure what's going on to be honest I just entered on previous period dates on ff as they have been slightly irregular over the past few months and it's now saying I am fertile and will poss ov on either the 12th 13th or 14th??? Have I done something wrong? I did a one step ov test this morning and there is a line there but not pos, my cb came up neg, I am so confused!!!


----------



## brassy

Hi Gemma, I think with FF was appears as an ovulation date is an estimation. Only a thermal shift in this cycle will confirm ovulation. When do you use your opks? I think it makes a big difference. It has to be about the same time every day, you shouldn't have gove to the bathroom for about 4 hours before you test and your fluid intake should be limited during that time. I started testing in the afternoon but then realized that this was not convenient and started testing first thing in the morning. In the second morning I got the smiley....

When I was testing in the afternoon sometimes I could see a faint line and some days nothing, so I think that the fluid intake does play an important role. 

Keep testing and let us know...Good luck!!! 
x


----------



## workingttc

Hi girls!

Shelby and Evi, you ladies are getting close to testing, no? Evi, I can't see your chart for some reason when I click on the link in your signature...it just shows up as a ticker. Are you feeling positive? I hope so!

Gemma, I'd ignore FF's estimates for now and just keep doing your OPKs and taking your temps. Like Evi said, only the temp shift will confirm OV for sure. FF gets more accurate as more months go by and you give it more data (but hopefully you won't get that far without a BFP!)

Nicole and Erica, I hope you girls are doing well.

Can't wait for some BFP news!! :hugs:


----------



## gemgem77

Hi Joanna how are you and bump? 
I was talking to Evi earlier and said I got my 1st ever smiley tonight with my cb digi and am so excited!! Just need to have lots of :sex: now!! I am now wondering if we have done enough this cycle though!! The worries are never ending lol. 
Your right though I will ignore ff for now I don't think my temps are that accurate anyway this cycle :haha:


----------



## brassy

Hi girls!! I hope all of you are feeling well!

Gemma you must be feeling really excited. When I got my first smiley I thought ... at last a positive of some kind! Make the best of it girl!

Joanna, I am not sure whether I am feeling positive or not. Naturally I am getting stressed and discouraged easily...However at this point I noticed a thermal shift during the last couple of days which could be something, or not? I haven't been temping for so long, so I am not sure. Can you tell? I have now ammended my signature and I thing you can see my chart. AF is expected sometime during the weekend and I am not sure if I will be testing before that. I always say that I won't and at the last minute I do, who knows?
Your 'lemon' looks great! I hope you are feeling great, too!

xxxEvi


----------



## workingttc

Evi, your chart looks great! It actually looks like it's gone triphasic, which is a really good sign :thumbup: Are you going to test early or just wait until you miss AF?

Gemma, I used to get soooo excited for the smiley! You'd think I'd gotten a BFP! It's just so much more satisfying than the non-digital ones! I'm sure you've covered your bases. The month I got my BFP, we were on an every other day BD plan during my fertile period, and that was definitely enough. 

FX'd for you girls!!! :hugs:


----------



## brassy

Thanks for looking at it Joanna! It went back down today...ugh...Is it still considered triphasic? I don't think so...:-( Anyways, we'll see. I don't plan on testing right now, but if I don't get AF on Saturday I will probably test Sunday morning...xxxx
Evi


----------



## workingttc

It's not triphasic any more, but that doesn't mean you're out by any means. My BFP chart was not triphasic. It just can be a good sign if you have it, but certainly isn't required for a BFP! How long is your LP usually? It looks like you're already 12 DPO.


----------



## brassy

workingttc said:


> It's not triphasic any more, but that doesn't mean you're out by any means. My BFP chart was not triphasic. It just can be a good sign if you have it, but certainly isn't required for a BFP! How long is your LP usually? It looks like you're already 12 DPO.

Thanks again Joanna! I really appreciated it. My LP is usually long, don't know how long exactly because this was the first cycle I pinpointed the exact day of my ovulation. I think it should be 16-17 days long...so, that means more waiting!
xxx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## gemgem77

Morning Girls,

How is everyone? Could someone have a look at my chart please and tell me when you think I ovulated? It's my first month of temping and I'm really not sure!!!


----------



## brassy

gemgem77 said:


> Morning Girls,
> 
> How is everyone? Could someone have a look at my chart please and tell me when you think I ovulated? It's my first month of temping and I'm really not sure!!!

Hi Gemma, I think you did on cd15, but in a couple of days FF will confirm it...Does this make any sense?

:dust:


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks Evi! I posted this question and someone else said the same thing so looks like it was yesterday! Hope we've done enough bd!!!!


----------



## workingttc

I agree with Evi, Gemma, I think you ovulated on CD 15. Yay!!

Gemma, chart is looking great again!


----------



## workingttc

Oops, meant Evi your chart is looking great again!


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks Joanna, is it?! Ha ha I have absolutely no idea what is good and what isn't :haha:


----------



## gemgem77

Ha ha just seen that!!! I thought mine couldn't possibly be looking good!!


----------



## brassy

Hi girls...
As expected AF got me today...I tested yesterday and it was negative, so I knew beforehand. 
At least now I know that I have a LP of 14 days, not as long as I thought, and I have learnt a lot about my body and I'm better prepared to pinpoint ovulation...Gemma and Shelby I hope you guys will bring a bfp in this thread this month!
xx


----------



## workingttc

Oh no! I'm sorry Evi. But you're right, at least you know how long your LP is - that's one thing that temping is really helpful for - ensuring that your LP is long enough. Which yours definitely is! :hugs:

Fingers crossed for you Gemma!

Shelby, are you still out there? I hope so!


----------



## gemgem77

Sorry AF got you Evi at least your looking at the positives though :)

Thanks for the positive vibes girls I'm on I think 3dpo so a loooong way to go :haha:
Now comes the 2 weeks of ss :wacko: xx


----------



## pfab

Hi girls!
Evi, I'm sorry af came. However, you have a really good attitude about all this, so keep it up! :) That's half the battle. 

Gemma, the tww is brutal. Do everything you can to keep your mind off of it. 

While I miss you girls, not being on here all the time has been the best thing for me. I've gotten so obsessed and depressed...I needed a break. I am feeling better, and I'm hopeful, yet again, that this is the month.

I'm on day 26. I usually start anywhere from day 25-28. I am going to test on Sunday morning if af doesn't arrive.

:hugs: and all of you are always in my prayers. Joanna and Nicole, I hope your bumps are growing big and beautiful! Erica, I hope you, dh, and Dom are doing well!!! :) 

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## workingttc

Shelby!!! Hi!! I'm so glad you're feeling hopeful this month. I am crossing my fingers and toes for you right now!!! I'll be checking back for news often! :hugs:

Gemma, just a few more days...Shelby is so right, the tww is the worst!

Evi, I hope you're doing ok.

:kiss:


----------



## brassy

Hi again girls!
I am glad that all of you are well! 
I am feeling pretty good. We were away for the weekend visiting my parents. It was good to be home again, even for a couple of days. I always feel like a child when I am visiting my parents...if you know what I mean. I slept a lot and met some friends. It took my mind away from ttc. I decided that I will do my best so that this is not going to dominate my life. I will continue my everyday activities as if I wasn't ttc. So far I was thinking, maybe I shouldn't pay a long-term subscription to the gym because I might get pregnant, maybe I shouldn't do this and that...I will be me, and do things that make me feel better and hopefully at somepoint it will come...

Gemma I hope your tww doesn't feel too long! 
Shelby I am so excited, I really hope this is YOUR month!!! Keep us posted!

I hope the pregnant ladies are feeling great!!!

xxxE.


----------



## pfab

Evi, 
I couldn't agree more. I've had the same thoughts of "well, I shouldn't buy this shirt because if I get pregnant I won't be able to wear it for very long." I had the same thought about joining a gym and many other thoughts about changing the way I would do something in case I get pregnant. I understand completely, and good for you for trying to avoid that way of thinking. I'm trying too. 

AF came yet again. I'm entering ttc cycle 10. I will continue to use digital opks because I oved on Day 16, and ff always had me pegged for days 12-14. So, I'm wondering if my timing has been off or if my this past cycle was a fluke. Next month will be more telling. 

Today was very hard, and I felt very depressed. Having my 3 step kids around really magnifies the situation especially when they don't listen to me. I am reminded that I'm not their Mom, and I'm an impostor. Nicole, Joanna, and Erica...I know I sound like a broken record. It's just that they serve as a constant reminder that I'm not a MOM. I'm a step-mom and on days like today it feels more like a pretend-mom. It sucks.

I'm going to bed, waking up tomorrow, and looking forward to a kid-free weekend ahead. I won a happy hour party at this dueling piano bar. It should be loads of fun. I'm allowed to invite 100 people! If you all lived closer, you would be invited, of course! :)

:hugs:


----------



## workingttc

I LOVE piano bars!! Wish I lived close by! I'm so sorry AF came. And you do not sound like a broken record about the stepkids - that would be a huge huge challenge even if you weren't ttc - having to deal with that and also be trying for your own just makes it even more difficult. You can always vent to us!!

Big huge :hugs:


----------



## EMC0528

Hi girls!!

Just checking in to see how you are all doing. 

Joanna how's your baby bump coming??? 

Nicole what's your due date again? You must be getting anxious because it's coming so fast. September is nearly gone already!!

Shelby how are you? Hope ttc hasn't been getting you down. I'm hoping and praying for us!!!

I think of you girls so often. Hope you are doing well ladies :hugs:

I'm expecting af to arrive tomorrow. I feel really different this month. No spotting yet either so maybe af flow won't come. 

Take care all!


----------



## gemgem77

Hi girls,

Evi I'm glad your thinking positive thoughts!!! :thumbup:
Shelby I'm so sorry af got you what your going through sucks :hugs:

Well I have some exciting news.....I got my BFP tonight on a frer!!! Still in shock and can't believe it. I have cramps though so just keep thining any minute it will all be over. But for now I am on :cloud9: xxx


----------



## EMC0528

Congrats Gemma!

I had a funny feeling and I couldn't ignore it so.....I took a test even though af isn't due until tomorrow. It was positive :shock:

I can't freaken believe it. I'm honestly in total shock. I'm so scared after the miscarriage but so freaking happy at the same time.

Wow....


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks EMC0528,

OMG wait untill everyone else sees this!!!! Massive congrats I am so happy for you xx


----------



## brassy

OMG, great news!!!

Congrats to both of you girls! Happy nine months to you!!!
xx


----------



## gemgem77

I never thought I would get to post one of these!!! Did it with fmu and am in shock!!!!
This is a lovely thread and thanks so much for all your encouragement Shelby and Evi I know you will be joining me soon :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## brassy

I know what you mean Gemma. Right now I feel that I will never post one of these....
Anyways, I got a smiley on my opk this morning so I will try to make the most of it!
I hope you are feeling great!!
E.


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks Evi. I am but it's ironic you spend all that time trying to get pregnant and then when you do you worry it might end at any minute :dohh:
Jump on your dh :haha: We dtd the day before the smiley face and the day of it and that was enough!!


----------



## workingttc

THis just made my month. I cannot believe it! I go on vacation and two bfps! I am just so so ecstatic for you both. Erica, this is just the best news. :hugs: 
:happydance: :happydance:

Will write more when back from my trip with computer access!


----------



## EMC0528

Thanks Joanna!

I'm in shock and I'm more than a little scared. I am trying to relax and go with the flow but I'm very worried of another miscarriage.

Trying to keep positive!!


----------



## anetha

YIPEEeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Same here, jsut came back to some AMAZING NEWS!!!!!!

I can't get over it! How are you girls doing?

Erica, see me :happydance: and :happydance: and a BIG :hugs:
Wow, it gets me every time, I'm feeling kinda teary eyed. Been thinking of you girls, although I have been absent (sorry, just got a little distracted with work and pregnancy).

Hey; Joanna, how are you doing?

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## EMC0528

Thanks Nicole. I've done my fair share of crying too! I can't believe it happened so fast. I didn't even get a positive opk this month. I thought there was no chance. Feeling so blessed. Just hope it's a sticky bean.

How are you guys? You must be getting so excited!!


----------



## workingttc

I am just so incredibly thrilled for you, Erica!! I won't tell you not to worry--I know that even without enduring a loss, I was terrified the entire first tri, but I will be confident and worry-free for you!! From what I have read, there's absolutely no reason to believe that having one miscarriage makes it any more likely you'll have another, so there is every reason to feel totally 100 percent positive and excited. I am over the moon! How are you feeling?

Nicole, great to hear from you. How's third tri?? I'm good. Randomly puked in a taxi cab yesterday (in a cup...ewww) which was a low, but I guess I should be glad it was the first and only time that has happened. Hopefully never again! Bought some maternity clothes too, which was actually kind of fun. Otherwise, not much new to report....

Gemma, how are you feeling?

Shelby and Evi, it will happen soon, I know it. Big :hugs:


----------



## gemgem77

Hi Joanna, I'm feeling okay thanks, although very very nervous. I just want to get to my first scan to make sure everything is okay and then maybe I can relax a bit and enjoy it!
How are you?xx


----------



## pfab

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Congrats to Erica and Gemma! I'm so happy for you girls!!! :) Erica, I always knew it would happen for you again! I'm glad you didn't have to wait too long! :) I know you'll be worried, so I'm joining forces with Joanna...we'll be confident for you!!! :wohoo:

I'll keep checking in with you girls. I've been pretty busy with work and haven't had a lot of time to get online when I get home. 

It's also very difficult to see the bfps on here. I want to emphasize the fact that I am COMPLETELY 100 million % THRILLED FOR YOU GIRLS; it's just hard to stick around when I'm so disappointed for myself. :cry: I hope that makes sense. I promise to check in though.

I got my + opk two days ago, so as always I'm hopeful that this month will be the lucky one. In the meantime, I'm going to keep my mind busy with work and play. :)

Evi, you will have your bfp before you know it! Good luck this month! :)

:hugs: to all of you!!! 
Love,
Shelby


----------



## anetha

Hey Shelby! Sorry I didn't say hi! I think it's wise to keep away for some time, I'll be checking in on you though, so don't forget to come by and say hi :)

Well, Joanna, taht's pretty late for being sick, hope it doesn't happen again. You were nauseous but weren't necessarily "sick", same here. Probably for the best! How are you going to cope with work? Are you any more tired? Oh! And how about kicks??? any yet?

Erica, I'll be postive for you too, joining the ranks :happydance:

We're excited, reading books, and today is our first childbirth "class" (anasthesia) . But I'm also very scared of giving birth, although I'm very excited because I CAN do this! We've been out of luck on the apartment side (we wanted to fin something bigger), there just isn't that much choice. So, we may end up turning the living room into our room and giving our small bedroom to junior... I hope we find a bigger sapce before it comes to that however... Oh, and cribs, and strollers oh my! What a lot of expenses. Whew...

Glad you gals are still here, I feel so happy to chat now and a gain with you!

:kiss:


----------



## workingttc

Hi girls,

Shelby, I totally understand where you're coming from. We're here for you whenever you drop by. I'm eagerly awaiting BFP news from you!! :hugs:

Erica and Gemma, any updates? Gemma, when will you have your first scan? It's nervewracking before then, I know (and, alas, even after, just a bit less so).

Nicole, I can't believe how far along you are! Childbirth classes! What type are you doing? Lamaze? Bradley? Hypnobirth? I have heard about so many different kinds. I threw up one more time on Sunday night, it was awful, but nothing since then. I asked my doctor about it and she said it's "fairly common" for nausea/vomiting to continue well into the 2nd trimester...funny how no one tells you that! Hopeful that those 2 incidents were it though....

:kiss:


----------



## EMC0528

Joanna I'm so sorry you're sick! I was sick with Dom right through labor and delivery! It was horrible, I was vomiting between contractions! 

Nicole I was afraid as well to give birth and after I was so exhausted I barely remember the first few hours. That being said, it really is amazing and so special. You will be great. Are you planning on an epidural?

Shelby, I TOTALLY understand how you're feeling. I felt the same way for a while. I stopped focusing on b&b and focused on my family. I didn't even get a positive opk the month we conceived. I did one and the line was sort of there and I thought well, it's coming soon enough, I'm gonna let nature take it's course, and I didn't take another one after that. I just needed a break. We are all totally here for you and I really really do understand. :hugs:

Well, as for me, I'm trying really hard to be optimistic. We don't get ultra-sounds here until 12 weeks BUT I am so scared that something will go wrong that I told a little fib to my doctor and said I didn't keep track of my dates. I knew if I told him I didn't know my dates he would send me for a dating scan because that's what happened with Dom. :blush: I know it was awful to lie but I REALLY need to see that heartbeat and know everthing is ok. I go next friday which would put me at 7 weeks. I hope everything is ok!! 

Gemma hope you are feeling good!


----------



## gemgem77

Shelby I completely understand how your feeling too. Even though I fell quite quickly I still had 3months of feeling a little jelous and wondering why it wasn't me when I saw bfp's.

Joanna I won't get a scan untill the end of November :nope: I have my booking in appointment with the midwife at the end of Oct when I'll be 9 weeks and then they scan you between 12-14weeks. 
So it's normal to be worried then?! I have heard so many horror stories it's unbelievable. I just hope everything goes well with this pregnancy as this baby is wanted so much. So even after the scan you carry on worrying?! DH said that's it now and we will never stop worrying about this little one even after the birth :haha:


----------



## workingttc

Totally normal to be worried! At one point, I actually had to stop checking the first tri board because it made me too scared of all that might go wrong. It does get better after the first scan, definitely, but I think your hubby is right -- from what I can tell you start worrying as soon as you get your bfp and it never ends! I'm sure Erica can attest to that, as our only mama already!


----------



## workingttc

PS Erica, I think you absolutely did the right thing! we need to advocate for ourselves as patients, and do whatever it takes to make ourselves feel comfortable. I know you will hear the heartbeat next week; can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks so much for your reassuring words. The first tri board is awful isn't it at one point I felt like it was a matter of time before things went wrong and that can't be healthy. But I feel positive now and keep getting bursts of excitement xx


----------



## EMC0528

Thanks Joanna. I felt a little guilty but I thought that my taxes have paid for healthcare my whole life. I need this to calm my fears and it's not hurting anyone.

I took a clear blue digi today :blush: I needed to see that 3+weeks pregnant symbol on it. I feel a little better since my hcg level is increasing. I need to quit being so neurotic!!!

It's thanksgiving for us Canadians this weekend. I won't be pouring wine down my throat like I do at most family functions so I'm sure everyone will be wondering what is going on. Since it's a holiday Monday I only have 3 days to work and then I get my ultrasound. It should go fast.

Joanna are you gonna find out the gender??? You're getting close to that time. Gemma, are you gonna find out?? Our due dates will only be a few days a part:)


----------



## gemgem77

Hi Erica, Yes we will find out what the sex is!! I know this is a question that people really debate on and have strong opinions on but dh really wants to know and I don't mind!!!!
Will you?
What is your due date? So when the Clearblue goes up that is a sign of increased hcg? When I first found out my clearblue said 1-2 and the other day I did another (sad I know!!!) and it said 3+ so should I relax? lol 
Erica have you told anyone yet? xx


----------



## workingttc

I tested past 6 weeks even though we don't even have those tests that show the weeks in the US! You've got to do what you need to do to reassure yourself! And yes, Gemma, that would mean your hcg is increasing :thumbup:

We are most likely not going to find out the gender. The doctor gave us the option at our last appointment (at 15 weeks - we go in every 4 weeks), but DH really wants a surprise. I don't feel strongly either way, so I figure if he does, then we'll go with that. However, we have the anatomy (aka anamoly in the UK) scan in a couple weeks (at 20 weeks) where the doctor looks at everything on a big screen, so something may just show up there (which would be just fine by me!). I told DH I won't look away from an u/s - it's such a special thing to be able to see - so if the doctor can't stay out of the between-the-legs area, then so be it :)


----------



## EMC0528

Good Morning ladies,

I was away all weekend for Thanksgiving. So much to be thankful for this year!!

Gemma, yes I will find out the sex. I did with my son and it gave me time to get the room just how I wanted it and get some clothing. We didn't tell Dh's parents because they wanted to be surprised but aside from that we told everyone so. We still painted the room green just in case but we put a lot of boyish accents:)

Yes I've told people. Last time I got pregnant, we didn't tell anyone. After my miscarriage I ended up telling my boss I had miscarried because I took a week off of work and he is like a father to me, he was very concerned so I told him what had happened. My MIL had a miscarriage way back and I went to her for support and guidance. This time we told a few people right off the bat because if I were to miscarry again I would likely turn to them for support anyway. We are keeping it pretty low key outside immediate family though. 

Joanna so exciting about your ultrasound. We don't get to find out the sex at 18 weeks here. It's such a long wait. You'll have to let us know if you see anything between the legs :winkwink:

I have my first ultrasound on Friday. I'm so excited and nervous. I just need to know everything is ok. I've been feeling so much better about things though. Much less "pre-menstrual" feeling. I have also been feeling quite sick. Last time I never got naseaus or anything so I'm taking it as a sign that my hormones are strong. I've never been so happy to be pulling over to the side of the road to puke!! I'm feeling positive ladies!!

Joanna you're just now in maternity?? I was showing with dom so early!! I want a bump pic!

Gemma how you feeling? any sickness?


----------



## gemgem77

Hi Ladies,

Well I had a small amount of spotting over the weekend and obviously went into a mad panic!! Had a scan this morning to make sure all was okay and everything was as it should be and saw the heartbeat which made me cry lol Apparently it was implantation bleed which hadn't come out yet so that put my mind at rest.
We won't get to find out the sex untill the 20weeks scan, but will have another at 12weeks when apparently the baby will be a proper baby unlike todays pic!! 
I had a few waves of nausea today but nothing major, glad your feeling positive about the sickness lol I so know what you mean any symptom is a good thing lol xx


----------



## workingttc

I am sooooo excited for you both, honestly!!

Gemma, sorry you had a scare, but so glad to hear all is well and that you got to hear the heartbeat, especially so early! That's a great sign!

Erica, that's great news on the sickness, you're right about it being a sign of strong hormones. I read a lot on this because I didn't get even nausea until I was about 8 weeks, and then I didn't have any vomiting until really recently. From what I can tell, not being sick is not a bad sign (as lots of ladies don't have any MS), it's just that being sick is a good sign. Yay for strong hormones! I know everything is going to be great at your appointment!

And yeah, they tell you the gender super super early here. My friend just found out at 13 weeks, and our doctor told us she could have told us at 15. Tho I'm sure that increases the chances of error - that would be the worst!

I'm not just now in maternity - I couldn't fit into any of my pants starting between 10-11 weeks or so. So got my first cheap maternity stuff around then. My shopping excursion a couple weeks ago was my first serious effort though. I've still been holding off on work stuff. I mainly wear the same dresses over and over again, which I'm lucky to be able to do because the weather is so warm here year round (in southern California). But soon I'll need to get some more stuff, I know. I'm actually really anxious to show more - I just want to be at the stage where people can tell I'm pregnant (and not just really full from a large lunch!). I'll try to post a bump pic shortly. 

:hugs:


----------



## workingttc

here's a bump pic from 16 weeks...(we were hiking, so i'm standing in some water)....
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 51.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## gemgem77

workingttc said:


> I am sooooo excited for you both, honestly!!
> 
> Gemma, sorry you had a scare, but so glad to hear all is well and that you got to hear the heartbeat, especially so early! That's a great sign!
> 
> Erica, that's great news on the sickness, you're right about it being a sign of strong hormones. I read a lot on this because I didn't get even nausea until I was about 8 weeks, and then I didn't have any vomiting until really recently. From what I can tell, not being sick is not a bad sign (as lots of ladies don't have any MS), it's just that being sick is a good sign. Yay for strong hormones! I know everything is going to be great at your appointment!
> 
> And yeah, they tell you the gender super super early here. My friend just found out at 13 weeks, and our doctor told us she could have told us at 15. Tho I'm sure that increases the chances of error - that would be the worst!
> 
> I'm not just now in maternity - I couldn't fit into any of my pants starting between 10-11 weeks or so. So got my first cheap maternity stuff around then. My shopping excursion a couple weeks ago was my first serious effort though. I've still been holding off on work stuff. I mainly wear the same dresses over and over again, which I'm lucky to be able to do because the weather is so warm here year round (in southern California). But soon I'll need to get some more stuff, I know. I'm actually really anxious to show more - I just want to be at the stage where people can tell I'm pregnant (and not just really full from a large lunch!). I'll try to post a bump pic shortly.
> 
> :hugs:

Thanks Joanna, it was quite a scare but I am so pleased I have seen our little bean and to have heard the heartbeat as well was amazing.
Your bump is so lovely!! You look really slim too, I reckon I will put loads of weight on lol
I'm looking forward too getting maternity clothes although not wanting to spend loads on work stuff, will probably get a couple of wrap dresses that I can alternate!!
Wow 13weeks for the gender is very early isn't it!!

Hope everyone is good xxx


----------



## EMC0528

Joanna you look so great! I have a bigger belly than you do and I'm not showing at all ::laugh2:

Gemma I'm so happy your scare turned out to be just a scare and nothing serious. 

Feeling quite sick today and pretty grouchy. For having Monday off it sure feels like a long week! Gotta love the hormones :)

Hope all you ladies are doing well


----------



## workingttc

Thanks, girls!

Gemma, I'm all about the alternating dresses...I'm going that route as long as I can. I haven't put on work pants for the last 8 weeks or so! 

Erica, sorry you're feeling crappy (but also happy for you ;)). I felt grouchy and cranky for a lot of first tri...It's weird how that alternates with feeling super elated and excited, no?


----------



## gemgem77

Ha ha my belly is bigger too but when I had my scan the nurse said it is all wind lol 

I feel so moody sometimes and then amazingly happy too it's so strange lol 

Hope your all okay today it's nearly the end of the week!!! x


----------



## EMC0528

Woot woot!! I had my ultrasound and saw my little bean today. The heartbeat was fluttering away and the technician said everything looks just as it should. No "debri" or "hemorrhaging." I'm so happy and relieved. Looks like I'm a few days behind what I thought but I think i'll finally put up my ticker. 

Hope you girls have a great weekend!


----------



## gemgem77

Ahh Erica that's great news, really happy for you!! Have a lovely weekend everyone xxx


----------



## workingttc

Hooray!! That is such great news! Can't wait to see your ticker!

Gemma and Nicole, I hope all is well. 

Shelby and Evie, still hoping and waiting for BFP news from you both!! :hugs:


----------



## EMC0528

Goodmorning Girls,

SHelby and Evi I hope you guys are doing well. Nicole you too!

Work is really slowing down for me ladies. I am entering my slow season and I'm finding it harder and harder to keep busy at work....so I've been finding myself here more often than usual. :blush:

I'm feeling way less nauseas the last few days which is good because I had a house full of people this weekend. We started renovating our house and had lots of help. 

What did you girls get up to? Joanna and Gemma how are you guys feeling??


----------



## gemgem77

Hi Ladies,

I too hope everyone is well and that we may hear some more good news soon.
I too am finding work soooo boring at the moment, not helped with nausea and tiredness like I've never known lol 
I had a lovely relaxing weekend which involved lots of sleeping!!! Erica did we know we have the same due date?!! 
How are you Joanna? Bump growing loads?! x


----------



## EMC0528

Hehe Gemma I did notice that when I put my ticker on. If I go by the date of my last period I'm due June 2, but the ultrasound pushed it back by 3 days so we're the same:) We must have been :sex: around the same time ;)


----------



## gemgem77

:rofl:

xx


----------



## EMC0528

hmmm, well I just got a call from the doc and they asked if I would participate in an ultrasound clinic for med students to learn how to do u/s on first trimester patients. They want to pay me 50 bucks to have 12 people look at my little bean for an hour. 

Kind of cool I think


----------



## workingttc

That is so cool, Erica! Not only a free extended view of your baby, but you are getting paid for it! Nice! When will it be?


----------



## EMC0528

I thought so too! The only downside is that I need to have a full bladder for a full hour!

It's Saturday at 1. I'll be 7 wks 4 days. Another chance to see that heart beat and to know everything is ok :)

What is everyone else doing this weekend?


----------



## anetha

HI Gemma, Erica and Joanna!

Erica, sounds like this bean is sticky sticky!!! The second time I went in for an ultrasound I stayed an hour anyways! The thirsd time (second trimester) there was a student, and it lasted even longer. I was thirsty and nauseous in the end, but we got lots of pictures! I miss ultrasounds now... :wacko:

My bump is finally getting bigger, it didn't really grow during the second trimester. Now that I have 68 days to go (eeeeeeeeeek!) it is catching up and growing a lot faster. I can feel bumps where the head is, the foot is...I'm completely in love with the different parts of my baby's body, but I can't get an idea of what he looks like on the whole. I guess I'll discover that soon enough. Also, getting braxton hicks contractions, and they hurt! Nothing to worry about though.
Joanna, lovely bump! Isn't it annoying not to really show when you're in the 2nd trimester? I'm juuuust starting to get help from people :kiss: - it's funny how men are now, they are not embarrassed to talk to me or to come up to me to help, as if I wasn't a woman anymore, but was on another level of human beings; like children, I'm innocent and vulnerable. Ha! I don't know how to explain it any other way! 

Gemma, the first trimester was bad for me - especially since I was grumpy all the time! Erica, glad you're feeling ill, sounds great! :happydance:

Luv you girls!

I'm sitting here with the headphones on my stomach, I think I woke baby up with the pogues, not ver soothing maybe :)


----------



## gemgem77

Erica that is really cool, I wish I could have another scan!! I have to wait now untill 29th Nov which is soooo far away lol It's funny the early scan I had kept me going for nearly 2 weeks but now the worry starts creeping back in of "what if it's stopped growing" you know. 
How exciting Nicole not long and you'll have your little bubba in your arms! When I think of that I get welled up lol Must be the hormones!
How are you feeling Joanna? Stopped being sick? 
At least it's Friday woo hoo!! Have a brill weekend everyone and look forward to hearing how Saturday went Erica.
Thinking of you Shelby and Evi xx


----------



## workingttc

So great to hear from you Nicole! I cannot believe how soon your baby will be here! Sounds like all is well. :hugs:

Gemma, yes, the waiting is the hardest part. I still count down the days between ultrasounds, and they do them much more frequently here! 

Erica, can't wait to hear how the u/s goes!

Big :hugs: to Shelby and Evi. I check this every day hoping for BFP news from you two.

As for me, we just saw our doctor and all is well. Next appointment (in 4 weeks) I have to do the test for gestational diabetes, which apparently involves drinking some disgusting sugary syrup drink on an empty stomach and then getting blood drawn. Yuck! Nicole, I assume you did this--was it as awful as it sounds?


----------



## EMC0528

Hi guys!

Gemma I totally agree about the worry. I saw that little heart beat and I felt so positive. Now I'm starting to think about this Saturday and I'm beginning to worry. What if they can't find a heart beat? I would be so devastated and there would be 12 med students watching my reaction. Was this really a good idea... I just have to stay positive I guess.

Joanna the drink is pretty nasty. But it goes down quick and then you have to sit for a while before they do blood work. I think mine was like pop but way sweeter. Hard to remember exactly because it was 5 years ago.

Nicole it was so nice to hear from you. We used to play music for Dom. He used to go crazy in there when we played it. I miss that time so much. Hopefully all will go well with this pregnancy and I will have that soon!!

Hope Shelby and Evi are doing well. 

Have a great weekend girls!


----------



## workingttc

Thanks, Erica - I forgot for a sec you've been through all of this before with little Dom :) How did everything go with the extended ultrasound? 

So we had out 20 week anatomy ultrasound yesterday. Everything looks great. And we changed our plans and found out the gender--we're having a boy!! DH and I are both thrilled. I'd love to have a little girl at some point, but I really wanted this one to be a boy, so very pleased. 

Gemma, how are things with you? Are you feeling sick?

Nicole, Evi, and Shelby, big :hugs:


----------



## EMC0528

Hey Joanna,

CONGRATS!!!! I am thrilled for you, another boy to add to Nicole's. I love having a boy, honestly I don't care what I have from here out but I wanted a boy with Dominic so bad. It's such a special bond between a son and a mother. I'm really happy happy for you.

My ultrasound went well BUT 2 saturday's ago I had a tiny spec of spotting, then again last saturday night I had a tiny bit and again last night and again this morning, it's made me :wacko:. It's such a tiny amount that I wasn't too stressed about it, but it seems to be happening more and more often. I'm panicked. I can't go through what I went through with the last one. It was so hard on me. I called the doctor this morning and I am going to see him this afternoon. I am so scared.:cry: 

Hello to the rest of you ladies too. Hope you are doing well.


----------



## workingttc

Oh no! I'm so sorry you are having spotting - not because I think it's going to be a problem, but because I hate for you to have to worry again. Remember, you have seen the heartbeat, which is a great sign. Lots of women have spotting for all kinds of reasons in first tri, especially if it's just a small amount. I will be keeping my fingers and toes crossed that all goes well at your appointment this afternoon. Was the ultrasound a vaginal one? That could definitely have caused some of the spotting on Saturday night. :hugs:


----------



## EMC0528

Phew. Just got back from my ultrasound. Turns out I have a subchorionic bleed. It's a small hemorrhage on between my amniotic sac and uterine wall. Basically it's from implantation and can sometimes be reabsorbed or sometimes work it's way out as in my case. It's got no affect on the baby and everything is fine. She measured the baby at 8 weeks 5 days! Bigger than I thought :) 

Saw the lil heart beat, it's at 163 bpm. I sobbed with relief. I was so afraid. I felt like I was reliving a bad dream. 

Thanks for your kind words Joanna. Can you believe you're over half way???


----------



## workingttc

HOORAY!!!!!! I am soo soo relieved for you Erica! And that's great about the baby's hb and being ahead of schedule. You must feel so much better. :hugs:


----------



## pfab

Hi girls! So good to hear that all of your pregnancies are progressing well!!! 

Joanna, congrats on your baby boy!!! How exciting! 

Nicole, I'm thinking of you as your pregnancy journey ends and motherhood begins!!! Only 60 or so days! I can't believe it!

Erica, I'm so glad you got better news to calm your nerves! I know it must be scary. It looks like your doing well after your last dr visit! I'm sooooooooooo relieved and happy for you!!!

Gemma, I'm so glad you are doing well. You girls are lucky to all be at different stages to help each other. 

Evi, I hope you're doing well!

:hug: to all of you!
Shelby


----------



## gemgem77

Joanna a boy yay!!!! I wouldn't be able to not find out either, how exciting now you know what your having!! :happydance:
Erica I hope you are happier now you've had another scan and bubba is fine. I have had a few bits of spotting and I know exactly how you feel it's a horrible feeling :hugs:
Shelby it's really good to hear from you and thanks at the moment all seems to be progressing well but every day is a milestone to me lol 

How is everyone feeling today? Glad it's Friday lol xx


----------



## workingttc

Shelby! So great to hear from you!! How are you doing? How are the stepkids and your DH?

Gemma, glad to hear you're doing well. When is your first scan? 12 weeks? I know how slowly time moves in first tri...(to me it hasn't sped up all that much, honestly, tho most people say it goes much faster now!)

Erica, do you dress up for Halloween in Canada? Will Dom have a costume?


----------



## EMC0528

Hi guys!

Shelby it's great to see you here! Hope you and your family are well.

Gemma how are you doing? 

Joanna Dom is so excited this year for Halloween. He was still a little apprehensive last year because he was pretty young, this year he is captain America and he's really looking forward to it:)

You guys doing anything for Halloween?


----------



## workingttc

Fun!! I definitely feel like having kids will make Halloween so much more fun (not that I don't enjoy it now, but I think it can only get better). We are having some friends over tonight to give out candy to the trick-or-treaters. Our neighborhood is very popular for trick-or-treating, so we get tons of kids (and typically go through a ridiculous amount of candy!). I'm going to try not to eat as much as I normally do (don't want to sugar shock the baby) but it may be tough!


----------



## EMC0528

Have fun tonight. I won't be eating much candy, chocolate has been making me queasy, I did however buy enough greek salad to feed a small army today. I can not get enough if it!! 

Happy Halloween Girls!!


----------



## gemgem77

Hi guys hope you enjoyed halloween!

Joanna my first scan is at 13weeks on the 29th Nov so cannot wait for that!! Feeling okay at the moment but still very tired and nauseas, although still haven't been sick so am thankful for that!
Erica how are you feeling?
Hi to everyone else, hope your all good xx


----------



## EMC0528

Hi guys!

Hope you all had a great weekend!

How is everyone? Joanna 22 weeks!!! Have you started to get anything ready for the baby?

Gemma how are you feeling? I have been super nauseas but I don't really mind. It reminds me that everything is progressing :)

Nicole, Evi and Shelby I hope you all are doing well! Check in with us soon!


----------



## gemgem77

Hi Guys,

I am feeling very nauseas all day long but haven't actually been sick! I'm the same as you though and don't want to sound like I'm moaning as am soooo happy to be pregnant and like you know something is happening in there!!
How is everyone else feeling? xxx


----------



## EMC0528

Gemma are your pants getting tight??

I haven't gained weight but my pants are SO tight. I broke out some old maternity jeans this weekend :blush:


----------



## gemgem77

Yes very!!!! I don't have any maternity clothes either so will have to invest quite soon I think!!! x


----------



## EMC0528

We finally told Dominic last night. I've been wanting to wait in case anything were to happen. It would be very hard for him to understand that I was pregnant and then I wasn't. 

We decided to tell him because he was confused about why I was constantly sick. He took it really well and even talked to my tummy and rubbed it :) He said he was going to be a great big brother and we told him that we already knew that. 

It's starting to seem real now :)

Gemma have you told many people? You looking forward to your first scan?


----------



## workingttc

Hooray for telling Dom! That is so adorable - he will be a great big brother! I think that's the nice thing about having some space in between your kids; he's had time alone with Mommy and Daddy so it's not going to be as hard for him to move into the big brother role as it is for some kids who are born closer together.

Glad things are going well for you ladies. I can't wait until your 12 week scans!


----------



## EMC0528

Thanks Joanna. It was a big deal for us because we have been so secretive about it. Still so afraid of another MC. 

Anyway, how are you?? Feeling good I hope!


----------



## workingttc

I'm great. Since about 17-18 weeks, I've been feeling awesome - plenty of energy, no more nausea - it's been fabulous. Hopefully it lasts for a while! I've got my glucose test a week from tomorrow, so I'm a bit nervous about that, but otherwise all is good :)


----------



## EMC0528

Oh I'm so envious! I can't wait till my energy returns! 

Have you thought of names yet?


----------



## workingttc

We're still battling it out on that - we both only have a few names that we like, so it's tough. We were all set for a girl - had like 3 names we both loved. Boy names...not so much. 

How is your nausea? Any puking or are you able to keep things down?


----------



## EMC0528

Hehe, we were the opposite with Dom. We had his name agreed on but couldn't come up with girls names. 

We haven't started looking yet for names this time. I think we're still a little apprehensive until that 12 week mark passes:)

I get my 1st trimester physical on Tuesday. Should get to hear babies heart beat. I'm looking forward to that.

My nausea is sort of a mix between feeling sick and actually getting sick. Some days I'm sick 3 times, then I'll go a week without vomiting at all. It's really hit and miss. I do feel nauseas on a daily basis though. Not that I'm complaining. With Dom I was sick 3-5 times a day sometimes. Even lost weight at the end of the pregnancy. I was puking right through pregnancy test to labour. 

This time around is a piece of cake compared to that!

When do you plan to work until? 

Oh and don't be worried about the glucose test, it really isn't that terrible. Not super pleasant, but not that bad:)


----------



## gemgem77

Hey Ladies,

Glad your both well, hooray for telling Dom Erica how sweet is that that he rubbed your stomach!
Joanna glad your feeling fab! What is the glucose test? I haven't heard of that wonder if we have that in the UK?

I got myself in a right old state this week after some woman at work told me a horrow story. Told dh I had to have a private scan as was convinced something had gone wrong. Anyway got my doppler this morning and we heard the heartbeat after looking for ages it was 172bpm. Am on cloud9!!!! Should see me through untill the 29th and my scan! 
Erica are you working right up to your due date? xx


----------



## workingttc

That's great news about the heartbeat, Gemma! I know how easy it is to be scared, and I had multiple scans before 12 weeks. It's just a nervewracking process. I had heard the doppler can help a lot (provided you actually find the hb!), so glad you got one and some peace of mind. The glucose test is the test for gestational diabetes; I think you do have it in the UK, as I've heard other ladies on here from there talking about it. Basically between 24-28 weeks or so, you drink this nasty sugar drink and they test your body's tolerance to the glucose. I'm nervous about it partly because it's supposed to taste yucky, but mainly because I eat A LOT of sugar (I'm a candy addict), so I hope I haven't given myself diabetes!

Erica, I'm planning to work till the [bitter] end. If I take off before, it cuts into my time with the baby on the back end, so as long as I don't get put on best rest or anything, I'll be at work until the day I go into labor, fx'd! Wow, puking 3 times a day - that sounds AWFUL! I can't believe you had that all the way through with Dom! You're right--this time around does sound a lot better!

:hugs:


----------



## EMC0528

I am also planning to work right to the end. I am totally on board with your thinking. I want to be off with the baby as long as possible so I'm gonna try to work right until the due date.

I giggled about your diabetes comment. I had a sweet tooth too and gained a decent amount of weight and I was ok. You look super healthy from your last picture so I wouldn't worry too much :)

I have my first trimester physical tomorrow. I should get to hear baby's heart beat, so I'm excited about that. I'm not so excited for the rest of the physical however. 

Gemma your ultrasound is getting closer! You getting excited?? Mine is next tuesday and I can't wait!


----------



## EMC0528

Oh and Gemma, what brand is your doppler? I was thinking of getting one.


----------



## gemgem77

Hi Ladies,

My doppler is angelsounds but to be honest if I had done more research I might have gone for a sonotrax possibly, although saying that mine has been great and I have found the heartbeat! 
I am very excited for my scan, I was getting so worried that something might be wrong that I was thinking of paying for a private scan which we really can't afford so now I have found the heartbeat I am really excited for the scan and can't wait to see our little bean.
I bet you can't wait for your scan Erica, apparently once we have that scan time will fly, not sure I believe that though lol
Joanna I haven't heard of that test will ask my midwife on the 29th, doesn't sound very nice lol How are you feeling in general?

I am really hoping that once I am in 2nd trimester I will start craving healthy foods as at the moment I am constantly eating bad food and last night had another pizza!! 
How you feeling Erica? I keep feeling something going on in my stomach which I am sure is growing pains but still worries me slightly, do you have that? xx


----------



## gemgem77

Oh and thanks Joanna it was very reassuring finding the heartbeat and has really put my mind at rest at this nerve wracking time! x
Also with regards to working I was thinking of going of 2 weeks before I'm due but maybe I will play it by ear and if feel okay work right up as I would like maximum time off too x


----------



## EMC0528

Hi Girls,

Gemma I get those feelings in my tummy too. I am trying to remember what it was like with Dom but it's so hard to remember 5 years ago! I had some bad lower back pain and achiness in my lower abdomen in line with my with hip bones, I was super worried. I did some reading and I think it's just because my belly is stretching a little. 

I'm sure it's just growing pains :)

I can't wait to get my energy back. I keep thinking about what Joanna said about feeling great around 17 weeks. I'm so tired! 

You guys doing anything special for the holidays?

Joanna it's thanksgiving for you this weekend right?


----------



## gemgem77

Oh good that is so reassuring that your feeling it too. It has stopped now but then I feel it periodically along with aching boobs!! Sure it is just all part of being pregnant.

I am really tired too and can't wait to have more energy!!
I have a lovely weekend planned with my mum, we are going shopping and she is taking me out for dinner, can't wait! What about you?


----------



## workingttc

Hi girls!

Erica, Thanksgiving for us is always on a Thursday (no idea why), so you're close - it's this coming Thursday (a week from today). We're hosting my husband's parents and my parents. So not too large a group, which hopefully means not too too much work for us!

Gemma, I had aches and pains of and on for pretty much all of first tri, so I wouldn't worry too much. Especially around where you girls are, and continuing through 15 or 16 weeks, I had sharp pains that my doctor said were round ligament pain. 

And yes, the energy totally returned for me after 17 weeks - I honestly had been terrified that I had just become out of shape and lazy, but I'm back to normal now and it is AWESOME. tho ive heard that you start getting really tired again in 3rd tri. Was that your experience Erica?


----------



## EMC0528

Yes, unfortunately that was true for me Joanna. I mostly felt it at the very end because it's so hard to sleep when your close to full term. I found I was either up to pee, or I was so uncomfortable I couldn't sleep much. It gets tiring carrying around the extra weight too. 

It doesn't last long though:)

Makes sense about thanksgiving on a Thursday, guess that's why black friday is a Friday:)

Gemma, your weekend sounds great! We have family photos tomorrow and then we're viewing them on sat. Dom has gymnastics Friday and skating sat, and my sister has a concert on Sunday night I'm going to see. Should go by fast. Normally I like my weekends to go slow but this one I don't mind zipping by because my ultrasound is on Tuesday. Can't wait!!

Joanna is there a baby shower in the works for you?


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks Joanna I saw someone else mention round ligament pain and it was just like that and has now gone so feel fine, especially as I'm 12weeks on Tuesday!!!!
Wow Erica your scan is on Tuesday you must be sooooo excited! I just have to get through 1 more week and it will be my turn. I am still using my doppler most night to feel reassured but I am sure nothing beats seeing the little bubba on the screen wriggling around. Your weekend sounds great too, hope you have a fab time.
I am getting really excited to have this baby now it is starting to feel real if that makes sense. I do have days where I feel a bit scared but then the excitement takes over!!! I'm starting to show now which helps I think! xx


----------



## EMC0528

Gemma it totally makes sense! I feel the same way, I'm showing (I look more pregnant than what I am) and I've hit that 12 week mark and it seems so real now. soon we'll be feeling baby moving around in there :) can't wait!!!

Joanna let us know how your test went!


----------



## gemgem77

Ahh I cannot wait to start feeling it move around!!!!

I have put my doppler away and am never using it again as gave myself a massive scare yesterday. Tried to find the heartbeat before work and couldn't find it anywhere and got into a mad panic thinking the worst. I spoke to my midwife and broke down and she told me to come in and then found it straight away phew! But made me promise I won't use my doppler again!! So if you don't have one Erica my advice is don't get one, way too stressful!!! Have you had your scan?? xx


----------



## EMC0528

Gemma that would be SO scary. I'm glad everything is ok. I will take your advice and pass on the doppler. I would be obsessed!

My scan went great! Everything is how it should be, baby is looking great. They ultrasound tech had to get the baby to re-position a few times and gave my tummy a good push and the baby would respond. It was so cool. At one point she pushed and the baby stretched way out like she had woke him/her up. 

Dh is convinced its a boy because when the baby stretched you could see the entire outline of the body from the bottom view and there was definitely something between the legs. 

We also got to see the baby swallow some fluid and then we saw a little bubble in the tummy where the fluid was. It was really awesome. I am finally feeling like I can be comfortable with this pregnancy. 

I have a few pics I was thinking of posting :)


----------



## gemgem77

Oh wow that sounds amazing, post the pics I want to see!!! I can't wait for my scan on Tuesday now. After thinking it was so far away I can't actually believe it's nearly finally here!!! xx


----------



## anetha

Gasp! You girls have been moving along so nicely! Glad to read all the good news!!!
I'm back just to say hello. Still 4 weeks to go, but baby is breech and next week I'm going in for a "version" where they manually - 60% success rate - turn the baby head down. Fingers crossed!
I have gained so much weight it isn't funny, 34 pounds! Just don't want to go beyond 40... yikes. I have NOT been working out AT ALL.

Second trimester was when I was the most tired - because was anemic and didn't know for too long. If you're feeling weak , ask for an early test, not like me!

Happy HAPPY pregnancy girls!!!
:kiss:


----------



## EMC0528

Wow Nicole, oly 4 weeks left!

Gemma have a great scan!!! Let us know how it goes!

Joanna, hope you're doing ok?


----------



## workingttc

Hi girls! wow, nicole, i can't believe how close you are! fx'd the attempt to manually turn the baby works!

erica, so glad to hear your scan went well!! i passed the gestational diabetes test, which was a huge relief...otherwise no news from me really. just waiting for days to pass more quickly!

gemma, when is your scan?


----------



## gemgem77

Hi Girls,

I had my scan and it was amazing!!! The little bugger was upside down so I had to jump about so they could get all the measurements they needed but wow! He/she was opening and closing her mouth and moving arms around it was quite emotional. 
Nicole wow only 4 weeks to go how exciting, good luck with the turning. I feel like I'm never going to get to that stage lol :wacko:
Joanna I am so pleased that you passed the diabetes test :hugs:
Erica post your pics I wanna see!!! I will post mine when I get home too xx


----------



## EMC0528

Ok Gemma, here are a few of mine :)

Lets see yours!!!
 



Attached Files:







arms above head.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 1









reclining position.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 2









thumb sucking 2.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## workingttc

Wow, Erica, those are awesome! Welcome to 2nd tri!!

Hope you ladies are doing well...Nothing new to report here really. Still feeling great, although not sleeping too well. :hugs:


----------



## EMC0528

Glad to hear you are feeling well! I am actually feeling a lot better too!

I haven't had any food aversions and my nausea is improving. Just a bit sick feeling if I let my tummy go empty. I'm still waiting for that energy to kick in though :)

What are you guys doing for Christmas?


----------



## gemgem77

I'm so rubbish I forgot to post my pics lol 

Glad to see your all feeling good. Erica I'm the same as you some days are okay but my sickness seems to have transferred to the afternoon/evening now and tends to be when I'm tired. I'm hoping this will pass completely soon as it's not a very nice feeling especially when at work!
I am very excited for christmas although hubby only has Christmas Day off so we will spend Xmas eve at home with the dogs watching Polar Express (yearly tradition lol ) Then up early Xmas day to walk the mutts then all in the car and down to mum and dads with all the family, ooh so excited!! What is everyone else doing? xx
 



Attached Files:







378866_10150981217925262_689795261_21700487_1738014592_n.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 2









387596_10150981229535262_689795261_21700505_2020457851_n.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## gemgem77

P.s Love your pics Erica x


----------



## workingttc

Such great pics Gemma!! I am so excited for you girls. Hopefully you'll start to feel better any day now. I stopped having intermittent nausea around 17 weeks, which is also when my energy started to come back. By week 18, I was pretty much fine all the time.

We'll be with my family for Christmas. Nothing to exciting. But we're heading down to Mexico the next day for our babymoon, so I cannot wait for that!


----------



## EMC0528

Gemma your pics are so great! I love polar express! We already watched it this year and will probably watch it again :)

A babymoon sounds awesome Joanna. I could use one of those! Where in Mexico are you going?

I am such a christmas lover, but we haven't been able to do much yet. We're renovating out house and just got our kitchen and floors back in use. We should be able to move our furniture back in this week. SO excited to start decorating for christmas. I can't wait. We are staying close to home this year. A lot of my family will be out of town. Usually we're so busy around the holidays so I'm really looking forward to just having some quiet family time this year.

Gemma have you started thinking of names? Joanna, are you any closer to finding a boys name? I have a few girls names I like, nothing for a boy yet.


----------



## gemgem77

I sure hope the sickness does go soon Joanna!!! Wow Mexico you lucky thing how exciting!!
Thanks I love the pics too, can't wait till I get the next ones on Feb 3rd. Did we already discuss if your finding out what your having?
Erica we have a couple of names but nothing concrete I find girls names easier than boys!


----------



## anetha

Hi girls!

Yes! Now only 3 weeks left! I can't believe it either!
Christmas for us will be at home. My mom will be here on the 22nd, so we'll probably exchange a few presents, but it will be all about baby around that time... 

the "version" was successful! Now i have feet running across the upper part of my belly where I could only see a big bulge of a head :)
Let's hope he stays doxwn there, but ouch!!! Now that he is, I'm having abdominal cramping and contractions because of the irritation - the procedure itself didn't take long, I was SO lucky! however, it isn't painless.
Hope you don't have to go through this too, but it's worth it if you want to avoid a c-section.

I can't remember when nausea stopped - it's true that one forgets easily... Write everything down!!!

You all seem fine, and it makes me feel happy!

If I go into labor, I'll try to remember to send you a message! I hired a doula who was a midwife, I hope she's good - I really wanted one.

Today I went to Labor and Delivery for my contractions. They sent me home of course. But there was a woman on the other side of the curtain complaiining about the pains of labor, and how bad it was - pain was 8 out of 10. When they checked her cervix, she was only 2 cm dilated and she said: "noooo! Are you sure it isn't 6 cm?! It hurts SO much!" To this they answered with humor: "Believe us, if you were 6 cm dilated, you wouldn't be smiling between contractions - we're going to suggest you go a for a half hour walk and come back!" HA!!! 
I think this is actually funny because I know I'll be the same, and my pain threshold will go beyond what I thought was possible :)

Lots of hugs!!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## EMC0528

Wow, only 3 weeks! I can hardly believe that. Glad to hear the "Version" was a success. I'm happy you were able to avoid a C-secion. I bet you'll be suprised at your pain tolerance, I thought I would be a big wuss, but I was able to endure a lot more than what I thought I could. I can't wait to see pics of your little sweety :)

Joanna, I can't believe you're almost 27 weeks! Have you been stocking up on baby stuff yet? With Christmas around the corner time will fly by the next few months. 

Gemma your scan is Feb 3rd? That seems so long! Mine is Jan 6th. We will be finding out the sex of the baby at that appointment. I can't wait. If I have a girl I will have a lot of shopping to do, if it's a boy I have bins and bins of clothes.

I've been having people asking how far along I am because I am getting quite round :blush:, Gemma how's your baby bump coming?


----------



## gemgem77

Nicole 3 weeks!! That will whizz by you must be soooo excited!! Good luck and please do try to let us know!
Joanna 27 weeks wow time sure is going fast, I guess I should enjoy this pregnancy because that will Erica and I soon enough lol
Erica I know 3rd Feb is really far away at the hospital I will be having this lil bubba at makes you wait untill 22 weeks, although I will be nearer 23 at that stage grrrrr!!!! I am thinking once Xmas is done and we are into Jan time will fly and it will be here before I know it! Yours really will be you lucky thing!

What's everyone been up to? My mother and father in law bought us a pack of really cute baby gros yesterday which got me really excited. Not going to buy anything else now (if I can stop myself) untill I know what we're having xx


----------



## EMC0528

Gemma I totally wanna buy stuff! If I have a boy I won't need much, if it's a girl I'll have to start from scratch. 

We have been renovating our house. We re-did our kitchen, bathrooms and flooring. We are just on the tale end of it all. We're waiting for our counter tops to be installed, hopefully by christmas. It looks really good, but it's been so much work. That's been pretty much all we have been up to lately. Christmas shopping too :)


----------



## gemgem77

It's so sxciting isn't it I cannot wait untill I start buying some cute bits!!

I hope your house is all finished for Christmas, you can sit back and relax then!!
Have you got much more to do shopping wise?


----------



## workingttc

Wow, girls, I can't believe how far along everyone is getting! Nicole especially! It could be any day now! I am so eager for news! Erica, that's so exciting about the house renovation. I love doing that kind of stuff, and this is the perfect time it seems like!

As for me, just back from the doctor. Baby is looking good, estimated weight is 2lbs, 8 oz, which she said is right down the middle (53rd percentile). She cleared us for our trip to Mexico too (thank god!). They'd been watching me because my placenta was really close to my cervix, but it finally moved up! Baby is still breech, but the doctor says there's plenty of time for him to turn around...I also learned that apparently only 5% of babies are actually breech at the time of delivery, so that was a comforting statistic - with the amount of c-sections they seem to do, I had thought it was much higher.


----------



## gemgem77

Ahh Joanna I'm really pleased that everything is looking good and like she said there is loads of time for baby to move!! 
I take it over the next 12weeks your baby will put on a lot of weight? Is it this stage where they start fattening up ready for birth?

Hope everyone is well and ready for Christmas. I have my 16 week appointment tomorrow so looking forward to hearing little ones heartbeat again xx


----------



## anetha

HI ladies!!!

I went in for an induction on the 13th and cam back home on the 19th!!! 6 days in the hospital. The baby was too small, so the y induced me, the birth was the hardest and most extraordinary thing I have ever done. I know I have a long way to go, but I can't see anything more trying in the future. I ended up having a cesarean though... after pushing for 3 hours... and one hour more because I told them I HAD to try more! Epidurals did not work (had 4) and tahnk god I had two amazing doulas who came in back to back. Nicolas and I couldn't have done this without them.There were many great moments; my waters breaking and my husband turning around sayiing, what was that "popping noise"?, going from 3 to 10 cm dilation in one night, after 2 days trying to "ripen" my cervix with different failing drugs... pushing on my hands and knees, with a bar, on the side, and on my back because the epdirual wasn't working so I could move and sway however I wanted. Nicolas tearing up and telling me he never realized I was so strong while holding my hand through the toughest parts, ... and the baby!!! Not that small - almost 3 kilos - not that skinny! The cutest baby in the world of course :haha:

What a relief epidurals are, I had 4 and no headache or side-effects... Although they didn't work very well (always one side) I could sleep!
I don't understand elective cesareans... it sucks after! I can't breastfeed easily, do any chores, get up in the middle of the night without walking like a hunchback. The drugs are nice though... I nod off so easily :thumbup:

Can't wait to see your babies!

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## gemgem77

Oh wow Nicole, congratualtions!!!! Sounds quite traumatic but what a great prize at the end!! Did you already know what you were having? Not sure if I missed it but was it boy or girl?? Do you have any pics?
Congratulations again on being a new mummy xx


----------



## workingttc

Congratulations, Nicole!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: So ecstatic for you! What is the baby's name? Do you have a pic? Sounds like quite a grueling ordeal, but so happy that it turned out well in the end!

Gemma, yes, the baby starts to put on fat quickly at this point, or so I'm told. Erica, how are you doing?


----------



## EMC0528

wow! Congrats Nicole! I'm so happy for you. I remember those first few days, such a special time. 

Gemma, how did your appt go? 

Joanna, I'm so glad everything is looking good for you. That little baby is gonna fatten up quick!

I'm doing great! Feeling the slightest bit of movement here and there. Makes me so happy :)

I hope you guys have a great christmas! Dom's getting so excited!


----------



## gemgem77

Hey guys hope you all had a fab Christmas and New Year.

My appointment went well thanks Erica, they listened to the hb and booked me in for my next mw appointment at 25weeks.
I felt the baby move on New Years Eve so was really happy, I had felt something the week leading up to it but wasn't sure and now I feel flutterings most days, can't wait for it to turn into kicks!!
How are you doing Joanna? Can't believe your 30weeks!!!!
xx


----------



## EMC0528

Gemma! So glad you're well. 

I've been feeling lots of movement over the last few weeks as well, especially after i eat. So nice to have a reminder of what's going on in there:) 

I found out I am having a baby girl!! Can not believe it. I had a feeling it was a girl, but I didn't really believe I could be right. Turns out I was. I guess i'll be needing some new baby clothes! 

I wish your scan was sooner than24 weeks!! I'm dying to know what you're having. You have any mohter's intuition?? 

My appetite has returned fully and I rarelyfeel sick any ore. My belly is getting quite round now too. Not sure if that's baby or my appetite:) How's your baby bump coming along?

Nicole! How's your little boy doing? I have been thinking of you and hope you are healing well. 

Joanna, 30 weeks!!! Almost there. When is you're baby moon?? I think you're maybe gone already, if so, hope you're enjoying it.

Take care ladies!!


----------



## workingttc

Hi ladies!

Erica, that is so exciting that you're having a baby girl!! I really want one of each, so hopefully my next will be a girl too. Yay!!

Gemma, are you planning to find out at your 25 week appointment?

We actually just got back from our babymoon. Went down to Mexico, which was fabulous and so relaxing - finally got some full night sleeps for a change! Only tough part was it's so hard not enjoying a cocktail or a beer when lazing around on the beach, especially when DH is all about that! 

We start our birthing class on Monday night - I think it's going to start feeling really really real - esp for DH - when that starts! I think it will probably feel like a waste of time, but hopefully we'll get some useful stuff out of it. I'm trying to go drug-free, and that's the goal of the class...we'll see how that goes though...

:hugs:


----------



## pfab

Hi girls!
Nicole, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!!!!!!!! Enjoy every precious moment!
Joanna, your due date is quickly approaching! So exciting! :) I'm so glad to hear you're doing well!
Erica, how exciting that you're having a little girl to round out your beautiful family! 
Gemma, it looks like you and Erica are due at the same time roughly! How cool! I didn't catch if you know the sex yet or not. Either way, I'm sure he/she will be healthy and beautiful. 

I'm so glad you're all doing so well! Good news all around!

I'm finally making progress. I had blood drawn last week, and today I had a hystero salpinagram. I was really nervous about them finding a polyp or something else that would be one more obstacle. However, the doctor said everything looks good and clear! So, I have to get my progesterone checked next week, and after that, I'll be set for clomid. My doctor said she'll just call the pharmacy directly, so I don't even have to go back in...I can start it as soon as I get the green light. I feel a lot more optimistic now that I've been cleared for other issues. I haven't heard about the blood work, but I don't expect anything to be wrong with that. So, fingers crossed that Clomid works. 

Hugs to all of you!
Shelby


----------



## workingttc

Shelby!! I was so excited to see a message from you! I'm so glad that you've made progress with the doctor and you have a plan. FX'd clomid does the trick and you have your BFP next cycle!!! I hope all is well with your stepkids and DH. Huge :hugs:


----------



## gemgem77

Hi Girls,

Sorry I think I confused things I have my scan at 22weeks and then the mw appt just checks the hb and urine etc so will find out what we're having on the 3rd Feb!
Shelby so pleased your getting somewhere, you really could get your BFP the first cycle on clomid, how exciting :)
Erica so pleased your having a girl one of each! My bump is filling out too now and have invested in some maternity clothes at last!!
Joanna can't believe your 31weeks now!! Let us know how your birthing class goes.

We are painting the nursery this weekend and it should all be pretty much done by tomorrow apart from the odd bit we will add in here and there!!
Hope everyone's having a lovely weekend xx


----------



## EMC0528

Shleby, good to hear from you. Looks like you're making progress. It always feels better to be doing something new, nothing worse than just waiting and wondering. I've seen so many clomid success stories. Keep us posted.

Joanna, I'm so glad you had a great trip. You are on the home stretch, I can't believe that you are nearly done. How are you finding work? Ready to be finished soon?

Gemma, you are so organized! I haven't even started getting the baby's room together. We're putting her in Dom's room and moving him to the larger bedroom. We kept saying we'd start it in the new year when the other renovations were done. We better get started on it. 

Can't believe it's a new year ladies! So much change is in store in the next few months!
Hope you guys have a great Monday!


----------



## anetha

HI Girls!

Again, so great to here from you Shelby!!! And so happy you are feel good about this round. I bet you feel more in control now. I am keepign my fingers crossed for you :flower:

Joanna, you're almost due! :wacko: how time flies. A pumpkin!
Erica, I understand it's a girl, I WANT a girl next time! Gemgem, any premonition of what you'll have, boy or girl???

Here's a pic of my boy Arthur.

Still thinking of you, always, love :kiss: 
Nicole


----------



## workingttc

I can't see the pic! Can you repost? Can't wait to see!! I hope everything is going well with you and DH and baby Arthur! :hugs:

Gemma that is so exciting about the nursery! We are just finishing ours and I am so happy with it. Now if we could just decide on a name!


----------



## EMC0528

Nicole, so glad to hear you and baby Arthur are doing well!!

Gemma your ultrasound is coming soon! you must be getting excited!

We have gone into a deep freeze here, so there isn't much to do but stay inside. It's -32 Celsius which I think translates to around -25 F I think. It's SO cold! 

Anyway, hope you girls are doing well :)


----------



## gemgem77

Hi Girls,

Erica that is freezing you poor thing. How are you feeling? I thought I would be blooming by now but no such luck lol!!!
Nicole what a lovely name for a boy, really hope you come on again soon and post a pic so we can coo over him!!!
Joanna you are getting so near!!!!! You must be getting very excited.
Shelby hope your doing well, I have a good feeling for you this year!

I'm 20 weeks tomorrow and can't believe halfway already, yay!!!! 2 weeks on Friday and we'll be seeing our bubba again. Feel quite nervous and pray everything is as it should be.

Hope your all doing well xxx


----------



## gemgem77

P.s sorry Shelby no we don't know what we're having, hoping to find out on 3rd Feb but babies don't always cooperate do they!!!
Nicole I feel like maybe I'm having a boy now, but to be quite honest with you myself and dh don't care as long as he/she is healthy we really don't mind. Will be lovely to find out though xx


----------



## gemgem77

P.s sorry Shelby no we don't know what we're having, hoping to find out on 3rd Feb but babies don't always cooperate do they!!!
Nicole I feel like maybe I'm having a boy now, but to be quite honest with you myself and dh don't care as long as he/she is healthy we really don't mind. Will be lovely to find out though xx


----------



## EMC0528

Hello Ladies!

Hope you are all doing well. 

Joanna 33 weeks!! You'll be done before you know it! Hope you are feeling well and baby isn't too hard on you! How is work lately? Ready to be finished?

Gemma I can't believe you haven't bloomed yet! I have! Every where I go I hear "I can't believe you're only 5 months pregnant." It makes me a bit grumpy. They're basically saying "wow you're huge":dohh: 

I can't complain though, I love this stage. I can feel her in there saying hello and dancing around. I didn't enjoy my first pregnancy like this. I really am cherishing every moment. You been feeling bubba moving around lots?

Gemma, do you have any plans for a baby moon?


----------



## pfab

Hey girls! Joanna, you're getting so close!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How exciting!


----------



## workingttc

Hi ladies!

Erica, I hate comments like that! I don't know what it is about being pregnant that makes people feel like it's ok to comment on how someone looks - you would never do that otherwise!! My particular pet peeve is being asked how much weight I've gained - like that would EVER be an appropriate question to a non-pregnant woman! What makes it ok to ask me that now? Also love when people then volunteer that they only gained __ pounds (such as my aunt, who apparently only gained 21). Argh!

Anyhoo. I'm doing great (rant above aside). Definitely feel like time has FINALLY sped up. My shower is actually this weekend, so I'm super excited about that. As far as work, I'm planning to work right up to the end, so right now I'm just trying to get everything wrapped up on the off chance the boy comes early (no signs of that though, so I think he will go at least 40 weeks).

Shelby, how are you doing?

Erica and Gemma, are you guys feeling good at this point? Energy back to normal etc?

:hugs:


----------



## gemgem77

Hey Guys,

How are you all? I am having a really bad time at work at the moment so haven't been on here as often as normal.
Feeling great thanks Joanna although still really tired in the evenings is that normal?!
I can't remember if I told you all that I had seen baby move s couple of weeks ago. Well since then dh has felt it too and there has been lots more movement! I was watching tv last night and something just kept appearing on the left side of my bump!!! I love it :)
Joanna you are so near now, how exciting!!
How you feeling Erica? I am so annoyed at how many people say "your 5months oh you don't look that pregnant" I feel like their basically saying I was fat to start with as I am massive compared to what I used to be like!!

Shelby how's things with you? 
xx


----------



## EMC0528

Hi Guys!

Joanna I totally agree. People never comment on someone's weight normally but for some reason pregnancy give everyone an open invitation to share their opinion. 

My energy has definitely improved. I've been doing yoga and walking and feeling really good over all. I do agree with Gemma though, I get tired at night. Also, I'm finding it has been hard to get up in the mornings the last few weeks. I feel like I don't sleep as well anymore. Once I get a cup of tea into me and give myself an hour to come out of my morning haze I am usually good to go :)

Gemma what's been happening at work? Everything ok? I have been lucky, this winter work has been very slow for me. It gets very boring, but not stressful at all. 

So cool that your DH has felt baby moving. We can't seem to get the timing right for my hubby to feel. It's like she knows we're waiting for her to move and she stops. hehe

Shelby, how are you?


----------



## workingttc

Erica, the same thing happens about half the time when DH tries to feel our baby move! He's definitely felt and seen him a bunch of times by now, but it is uncanny how the second he puts his hand on my belly, the baby just stops! I tell him it's his calming influence :)

I know what you both mean about being tired at night. I have tons of energy all day, but if we try to go to a bar or out to a dinner late night, I usually end up whining and wanting to go home really fast. I think like Erica said it's just not sleeping as much. I'm doing better with sleep these days, but for most of the time between 17 and 30 weeks, I had bad insomnia. Would wake up at 3 am and just lie there, listening to DH snore. :wacko:


----------



## EMC0528

JOANNA! you're only about a month away!!!

I've been thinking of you ladies. I hope everyone is feeling well!

I'm getting HUGE! My baby girl is moving around like crazy.

Gemma, what are you having? How did your scan go? I'm dying to know :)


----------



## gemgem77

Hi Girls,

Sorry I completely forgot to update you on my scan!! All went really well all measurements were spot on and we are having a ................................GIRL!!!!!

We are soooo excited and I am feeling her move around all the time now and love it!!!
My bump has definitely got a lot bigger although people still say I'm small, I think I notice it more because I know what I looked like before!!
OMG Joanna you are soooo close now you must be so excited!!
I forgot you are having a girl Erica, you must be over the moon, one of each! Have you got loads of clothes yet? My friend gave me loads at the weekend that she used for her little girl so I was pleased with that.

Work is just a bit stressful at the moment it's all to do with the governement and apprenticeships and people sticking their nose into my job!

How are you all feeling? xx


----------



## EMC0528

I have a few things. My MIL and sister have been shopping more than I have. 

I'm scared! I know what to expect with a boy. Before I had my son, I was a nanny for 3 boys under 5 and had some idea of what to expect . Having a girl is freaking me out! I keep thinking of the teenage years:wacko:Haha

I am really excited truthfully. I found myself wanting a girl this time. I feel like if I don't have another child after this my family would still be rounded out nicely.

How do you feel about it? Did you have a preference?


----------



## pfab

Hi girls! Just checking in and letting you know I'm thinking of all of you! :)


----------



## gemgem77

Hey Shelby it's lovely to hear from you, how's things?

Erica I am really pleased we're having a girl, honestly though I would have been happy with either! I need to stop buying things now though and actually what I have and what I need!!!
How are you Joanna? xx


----------



## EMC0528

I have barely bought anything! My MIL and sister are going WAY overboard with pink everything!

Are you having any growing pains? I had to go to the hospital on Thursday because I was having pain in my lower abdomen. I called the doctor thinking they would tell me it was nothing, not to worry, the nurse said to go straight to the hospital. I was SO scared. The last time I was there I miscarried in the waiting room :( They sent me straight to labour and delivery and took me right in and monitored thebaby. She was doing great, they couldn't believe how much she moved! They ran some tests but the think that it was just growing pains thank god! I'm so much more worried with this baby!

Joanna, I am dying for an update! I keep thinking it could be any day for you!


----------



## workingttc

Hmm...not sure what just happened with my last post. I got cut off in the middle and not sure if it went thru..Anyway, was just saying congrats on the girl news to Gemma and sorry for your scare Erica! I'm glad everything turned out to be fine. This whole process is utterly nerve-wracking.

AFM, I'm doing fine. My main concern these days is getting all my work done in time, which is proving to be a bit challenging! Otherwise, feeling good except for foot swelling that drives me nuts...It's fine on the weekends when I can be active and not sitting at a desk all day, but at the end of the work day, it's like I have sausages instead of feet. Brutal! Baby measured about 5lbs 8 oz (44th percentile) at my last appointment (which was at 34 weeks and 4 days). He's posterior (aka sunny side up) which means I could get stuck with back labor if he doesn't flip around so that his face is toward my back. So I'm trying to do a bunch of exercises geared toward getting him to turn around. But head is down, at least, which is :thumbup: 

Shelby, I hope you're doing well. I can't wait for BFP news from you!!


----------



## EMC0528

I was lucky enough not to get foot swelling with my first, but my sister had it with all 3 kids. She hated it also. 

How are you finding working at this stage? I'm dreading those last few weeks!

Gemma when are you leaving work?


----------



## gemgem77

Sounds like your doing great Joanna apart from having sausages for feet!!!

Erica I haven't really had growing pains but I have had a couple of days here and there where I don't get much movement which freaks me out!
I am now planning on leaving work on 27th April which is really early but I hate work so much I just want out. I will get my Matb1 form on Friday at my 25week midwife appt so will give that date and then see how I go and maybe extend it when I get near to it.
When are you guys planning on leaving?


----------



## EMC0528

I'm gonna try to work till May 15. That will give me 2 weeks home with my little guy to get the last few things organized. I also went a bit early with Dom and I REALLY wouldn't want to go into labor here at work. We don't have running water or flush toilets and I'm the only woman that works here. I think I would be more comfortable spending my last 2 weeks at home :) I am going to start training someone hopefully the first 2 weeks of march so that I can leave earlier if I feel like I want to. 

I am much the same as you Gemma, I can not wait to get out of here. I'm so done with work! My hubby has made it clear he does not want me coming back . There is too much drama! I don't think April 27th is that early, it gives you just over a month before the baby will come.

We are getting closer!


----------



## gemgem77

Hi Girls,

I haven't been on here for ages so just thought I would post and hope one of you sees it!!
Joanna have you had your little bubba yet?!!
Erica how are you? We are getting real close now!!! 

Shelby how's things with you? xx


----------



## EMC0528

Hi Gemma! 

How are you feeling?You all ready for your little one to arrive?

I'm definitely getting to the stage where I am ready to have this baby! I've been lucky, I've felt good through the majority so far but I'm getting big and uncomfortable. Maybe our little bubbas will make an early appearance and come next month :)

I am finished April 30th at work. I was gonna stay till mid may but there isn't much happening around here and I'm SO DONE with work. You're done the same time right? Only a few more weeks :)


----------



## pfab

Hi girls!
I thought for sure I would log on to find Joanna is a momma!!! I can't believe you haven't had your bambino yet! I'm glad you girls are hanging in there! I think of you often. Thank you for thinking of me. :)
I am on my 3rd round of clomid. My dr says that this will be the last round, then she's referring me to an infertility specialist. 
I'm hoping this is the month. I'm currently 5dpo. Do you think implantation bleeding can occur as early as 3dpo? I experienced a little blood when I wiped. Nothing after that. Sorry, tmi. I'm just hoping it was ib because I've never had bleeding before 10dpo. 

I'll keep you girls posted, and I will always check in to see how all of you are doing! Good luck on your births! I hope everything is perfect!

Hugs,
Shelby


----------



## gemgem77

Hey Erica!! I'm good thanks although I am so with you in feeling huge and uncomfortable!! I never thought I would be one of the women to say "I just want the baby out" but I can see how you get to that point now lol 
Yes I finish on the 27th April and very happy I made that decision now as so ready to go!!!
Shelby it's lovely to hear from you. I have a friend at work who is newly pregnant and her first symptom was spotting really early when it wasn't normal for her that early so could well be a sign!! I really hope it is please keep us posted.

Has anyone heard from Joanna? She must have had her baby by now I'm desperate to hear her birth story the weirdo I am!!!! xx


----------



## pfab

Hi girls! I thought for sure I would've seen a pic of Joanna's baby by now!!! :)
I can't believe how close you girls are getting! I just realized how close your due dates are! June 2 and June 5! You must be getting so excited!

Well, since Joanna isn't giving us any news for now, I guess I'll step in to let you all know that I got my :bfp: :headspin::wohoo::loopy::bunny::yipee::laugh2::happydance:

I'm so freaking excited! My dr's plan was to send me to the infertility drs after my 3rd round of clomid. Well, looks like the 3rd round did the trick!!!!


----------



## EMC0528

yay!!!!!

I'm so so so happy for you Shelby:happydance:

What truly great news. When do you see the dr? What will your due date be?

I'm over the moon happy for you :hugs:


----------



## pfab

Thanks Erica!
My due date is December 22, and my first doctor's visit is April 26! I'm so excited and so nervous all at once!


----------



## EMC0528

This is such an exciting time for you. I think back to the disbelief I felt when I got my bfp. Happy, scared, excited, nervous....such a great experience. 

You will have to keep us updated on all your symptoms:)

I'm taking my little guy to west Edmonton mall this weekend for his 5th birthday:cry:. Where does the time go??


----------



## workingttc

hi girls!!!! sorry ive been mia. a bit busy with the baby! huge huge huge congrats shelby, i am ELATED for you!! :happydance: :happydance: :dance::yipee::headspin:

i cant wait to hear how your first appointment goes! as for me, baby eli was born 9 days late on march 20. he's 4 weeks old today! the first couple weeks were tough but he's doing great and we are getting into our groove now. here's a pic!

erica, you are getting so close! and signs of labor?
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120412-00046.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pfab

Joanna,
He's precious!!!! Congrats!!!!!!! I can't believe he's already four weeks! Keep posting pics of your little guy. 

Erica, I hope Dom had a great birthday!!!!! :)

Gemma, how are you feeling?

I'm excited for my 1st appt next Thursday. Do they do an ultrasound during the first visit? I'm wondering if it will be too early for even a heartbeat???


----------



## EMC0528

Joanna your little guy is adorable!!!

Hope you are feeling good. I haven't had any labor signs, but I've been walking lots and feeling like the baby is really low. After DH and I have sex I get braxton hicks, which I had with my first. I went into labor with Dom right after dtd. Maybe If I keep :sex: this one will come early too :)

Shelby, I'm not sure what they do in the US, but here you don't get an ultrasound until 12 weeks. Heart beat can usually be seen between 6-7 weeks. 

At my first appt, they had me do a pregnancy test and gave me a rough due date and a bunch of information to go through. I'm in Canada though so it could be totally different. 

I'm so excited for you. Will you find out what it is?

Gemma....only a few more weeks of work for us YAYAYA!


----------



## gemgem77

OMG Shelby I am so happy for you, you picked up on your early symptom!!!:happydance: :yipee::wohoo: 
Have you had your first appointment yet? Can't wait to hear all about it :)

Joanna Eli is gorgeous, are you loving being a mummy?

Erica I cannot wait to finish work next week I am sooo uncomfortable now with feet in my ribs all the time lol How you feeling? 
xxx


----------



## EMC0528

Gemma, I am tired. I am totally past the cute baby bump and energy back stage. I am HUGE and uncomfortable. I can't wait to be done here. You have any plans for your month off?


----------



## workingttc

Shelby, I had an u/s at my first appointment, so my guess is you will too - I think in the US if they see you early, they do an u/s (otherwise they'd just make you wait until 8-12 weeks and do it then). How far along will you be? In the 5th week, I believe you're likely just to see a yolk and sac, but you might also see a heartbeat (ie don't stress if no heartbeat that early); if you'll be 6 weeks, they should definitely be able to see a heartbeat!! I cannot wait to hear!!

I am really enjoying being a mom. :cloud9: It's definitely been challenging, and I don't think anything can really prepare you, but it's also been amazing. I am so excited to watch him develop more into a little person in the coming weeks and months. 

Sorry you girls are so uncomfortable! You're in the home stretch though! I felt like things went really fast up until abut 38 weeks, when they got painfully sllllloooowww...I hope your babies won't be overdue like mine! That really really made time drag! 

:hugs:


----------



## pfab

Hi girls! Thanks for the info! I'll only be 5 weeks and 5 days (if my calculations are even correct). So, I probably won't see anything but a sac. However, that's exciting enough for now! :) 

I'm hoping they check my progesterone and hcg levels again though so I can see if they're increasing the way they should. 

I have a prescription for progesterone cream that I have to "inject" suppository style every night. I'm hoping it's keeping the baby safe and sound! Did any of you have to use that?

My progesterone level on Day 21 was only 11, so that's why I have to use the cream. I'm am so nervous girls. I keep having nightmares about miscarrying. Is this normal?

Erica and Gemma, I'm sorry you're uncomfortable! You're almost there! :) 

Talk to you soon!


----------



## workingttc

So so so so normal!! I was TERRIFIED for most of the first trimester of miscarrying. It's hard, but you just have to try to be positive. And don't read too much on the internet! I did not use progesterone cream, but mine was on the low end (they tested it after I got my BFP) and everything still turned out fine. It made me super nervous, and I spent way too much time on google - so don't do that! Try to trust your doctor and trust the statistics, which are in your favor! Your baby will be fine!! :hugs:


----------



## pfab

Joanna,
Thanks so much! That makes me feel a million times better! You're so right to not read the internet too much. I just read an article about clomid and birth defects. ugh. One more thing to stress about! 

There is absolutely nothing showing me that there's a problem with my baby, so I need to trust that. I'm not spotting; I feel good; I have normal symptoms. So, I just need to remind myself that these are all normal! Thank you for confirming!

I hope you girls have a great weekend!!!


----------



## gemgem77

Shelby how did your scan go? I bet it was great :)

Erica I am so with you on the huge and uncomfortable feeling lol I have such bad pain in my ribs all on the right hand side it's awful. I have had a great 2 weeks off work so far going to visit family/friends that I probably won't see on my own again for a while!! What about you, have you lots of plans?
How are you and Eli Joanna? I bet he's changing all the time now! xx


----------



## pfab

Here's my scan! 
I got to see and hear the heartbeat! The heartbeat was a little flicker on the screen! So precious!


Gemma, I thought for sure you had delivered by now! :) I wonder if Erica has??? Joanna, how are you and Eli? Updates!!!

:hugs: to all of you!
 



Attached Files:







scan0003.jpg
File size: 53.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## workingttc

Yay for your scan, Shelby! Sooo exciting! How are you feeling? I started feeling pretty crappy right around 8 weeks - kind of like a constant hangover, plus intense fatigue...hopefully you're not having bad morning sickness? I luckily only threw up twice, and not till around 16 weeks or so (weird, i know).

Erica and Gemma, you girls are so close!! Any early labor signs? Or have you had your babies?? Can't wait to hear!

We are doing great. Honestly, it gets easier every day. Eli is becoming a great sleeper, which helps a ton, and he is a lot more fun to be around during the day. He smiles now!


----------



## EMC0528

Great scan pic Shelby. So exciting! Time honestly flies by, you'll be in the second tri before you know it.

Gemma.....we're almost done! I can't wait. Since I hit 37 weeks, the last few days I've been soooooo impatient! I want this baby now! My dr. Checked me at 36 weeks and I was about a fingertip dilated, she offered to sweep my membranes on Thursday so maybe I'll get lucky and go into labour at 38 weeks :) I'm not getting my hopes up, but I can hope. I've had a bit of light spotting after intercourse, as well as contractions after intercourse, same as with Dom so heres hoping something will happen soon. 

Gemma, any labour signs for you? You feeling like that baby will make an appearance soon? Any day now!

Joanna, I'm so glad you are doing so well with Eli! It's so rewarding when they start smiling and cooing at momma. I can't believe he's almost 2 months old!! Did you do anything special for your first official mother's day? I hope you felt loved and special and had a great day.


----------



## pfab

It's so good to hear from you girls!

Joanna, I'm glad things are progressing well with little Eli! You should post a pic or two of your little guy! :) Are you exhausted? I keep thinking I can't possibly feel any more exhausted than I do right now. Then I think, oh just wait. I bet the exhaustion of a first time mom is even greater. Either way, it's totally worth it. I was just wondering. :) 

Erica, 37 weeks and 2 days! How exciting! I will be thinking of you all week in hopes that you have a safe and healthy delivery!!! :) I love your ticker. It makes the baby's growth so real! I might have to get that one! Hugs and prayers are being sent your way!!!

Gemma, any baby yet?? You must be in your 37th week too???? I can't wait to hear how you're doing and whether you delivered yet! Hugs and prayers are being sent you way as well!!! 

Keep updating! I tried to find a thread like this one for December moms, but everyone just posts about themselves. There is little to no interaction. :( So, I'm glad you girls keep posting! 

Any word from Nicole?

Bye girls! A big :hugs: to all of you!!!!

Shelby


----------



## gemgem77

Shelby how amazing you got to see and hear the heartbeat, it always makes me so happy to hear that sound! I'm so happy for you :)

Still no sign of baby, I woke up feeling sick in the night after my baby shower on Saturday but have now put that down to too much cake lol as have felt fine since ha ha.

Wow Erica your lucky being able to get a sweep now, I'm not allowed one untill my due date and they don't examine me untill then either :( I REALLY want her to come now so we can meet her!! 
How are you feeling now? Have you had your sweep yet?

Shelby are you suffering with any morning sickness at all?

Joanna so glad you have a good sleeper, I have heard it makes a big difference. One of my good friends has an 8week old and she has been sleeping through since 5 weeks so I have my fingers crossed for one like that !!!!!
xxx


----------



## pfab

Gemma and Erica, 
I keep checking to see how you girls are progressing!!! You both must have made quite the home for your little ones! They don't want to come out! :) Keep us posted!!! Good luck and :hugs:!!!

Joanna, How is Eli? How are you feeling? I bet Eli is growing by leaps and bounds!!! 

I'm having an awesome pregnancy so far! I have been really tired but no morning sickness! I have the occasional food aversion but nothing major.

My students have been amazing! They're so excited for me, and they ask me every day how Baby is doing. They're so sweet! I'm lucky I have such a great group of students to make this experience even better!

I have a doctor's appointment on Thursday. :) No scan though. 

:hugs:
Shelby


----------



## EMC0528

Hi guys, 

Just wanted to let you all know I had a beautiful baby girl on May 25th. Eliana Marie came 8 days early and is doing great. She is tiny and perfect. 

Hope you are all doing well! Gemma won't be long now, maybe you've already had your baby too:) 

Shelby, hope your appt went well on Thursday. 

Joanna hope you and Eli are doing great.


----------



## pfab

Congratulations Erica!!!! I'm so happy for you!!! 

She has a beautiful name!!! I hope you're enjoying every second with her!!!
:hugs:


----------



## anetha

Hi GIRLS! 
I'm finally back, and there is so much good news I'm tearing up! 
Shelby!!! OMG, you deserved this baby so much! I am so so soOooooo HAPPY for you! Ahhhhhhhh! ;););)
Joanna and Erica, CONGRATS!
We haven't heard yet from Gemma, can't wait!
My pic never came up did it? Will do my best, I forget how it works!

And according to my ticker I'm 62 weeks pregnant... Ok, changing that.

Looking back, the first 3 weeks were so hard, it's the lack of sleep mostly. And the breastfeeding, now that's a challenge!
But Arthur is 5 months now, sleeping through the night on most nights, and giggling!

:kiss:

Edit: Arthur is now my avatar pic, I don't know how to post a pic in this thread...


----------



## gemgem77

Erica that is great news I'm so happy for you, and that is a beautiful name. Can we see a pic?
Nicole it's lovely to hear from you and Arthur is a real cutie, can't believe he's 5months old already, where did that time go!
Shelby glad your doing well and hope your appointment went well.
Joanna hope everything's good for you and Eli is doing great, hope to hear from you soon.

AFM nothing to report I'm afraid, she seems to be quite comfortable in here and there are absolutely NO signs of her making an appearance anytime soon. I am just trying to keep myself busy and I'm sure she'll come in her own time when she's ready! xx


----------



## workingttc

Erica, huge congrats!!! So happy for you! Is Dom excited?

Nicole, Arthur is too cute!! I can't believe he's 5 months old already! Great that he is sleeping through the night! Are you still breastfeeding? I am, but plan to stop when I go back to work when Eli is 6 months old. I mainly find the pumping to be a huge pain in the ass (I'm trying to store up milk so that we can eventually leave him with my parents or a sitter, as well as trying to give him one bottle a day so that he won't have a problem transitioning to that when I go back to work, which means pumping pretty regularly). I feel like I spend half the day either BFing or pumping!

Shelby, glad things are going well. I can't wait to hear more updates.

Gemma, hang in there. Eli was 9 days late, so I definitely know all about babies who are v. comfortable inside! Hopefully you're feeling ok and not too uncomfortable. I felt like being late gave Eli a leg up on the breastfeeding (he was a good latcher right away) and also meant he was a bit heavier, which seems to have helped with sleeping. I know you're not late yet, but if she does pass her due date, try not to be too impatient because I think that a little more cooking time can be good for some babies! (easier said than done, I know, since people start saying "any day now" at like 36 weeks!)

:hugs:


----------



## pfab

Nicole, 
It's so good to hear from you!!! Arthur is so handsome! What a cutie! I'm so glad you're back!

Joanna, I didn't realize you delivered so late in your pregnancy! yikes!!! I agree with you though, more cooking will definitely give the baby advantages! :)

Gemma, hang in there! I hope you're not too uncomfortable. Get lots of rest!!! I will be checking in frequently for updates!

Erica, how are your little ones? I hope Dom is adjusting to brotherhood well! :) I can't wait to see a picture of little Eliana! 

I have my first trimester screening next week. I'm excited to see the baby again, but I'm nervous that they'll find something wrong. They check for down's syndrome during this ultrasound. Will I ever stop worrying??? I have virtually no symptoms other than being tired, moody, emotional, and hungry. So, I keep thinking, am I even still pregnant? I feel like a crazy person. 

Anyway, it's so good to hear from you girls! Keep updating. Now that you have your babies (Gemma you're almost there) you won't have as much time to update, but please try to. I love seeing what lies ahead, and I love hearing how you're all doing!

:hugs:
Shelby


----------



## workingttc

Shelby, I had the same fears! I didn't really have much morning sickness (really just had fatigue and some mild nausea, which I kept in check by being very careful to always have something in my stomach), so I was perpetually terrified of a missed miscarriage. All I can tell you is that symptoms really vary, especially this late in first tri (many people lose them pretty early) so try to stay calm and remind yourself that it's very, very unlikely anything is wrong and very, very likely that all is just great with your little bean!! As for if the worrying stops, for me it more just changed (once I stopped worrying about miscarrying, I worried about preterm labor!). I would say I started feeling pretty worry-free around 30 weeks, though, so there is hope! (And i am a HUGE worrywort!)

:hugs:


----------



## pfab

Thanks Joanna!
I know you're so right. Rationally, I know everything is fine. In all the pregnancy books, they always lead with all this horrific stuff that could happen to your baby. So, it doesn't help!!! 
My baby is safe and sound. My baby is safe and sound. My baby is safe and sound!!! 

I'm feeling some pulling on my hips! They're expanding!

:)


----------



## gemgem77

Hey Girls,

I'm still waiting for my baby!!! Went to the hospital on Thursday as was a little concerned about reduced movements so they monitored me and the midwife said I was having contractions and that she thought I would have my baby by the weekend which obviously didn't happen!! I am still having tightenings, painful ones at night but nothing is progressing. She did say I was 100% effaced and 1cm dilated so hopefully with my due date being tomorrow and a sweep booked in things will get moving! 
Shelby I think it's completely normal to feel worried I certainly did and still do now if I'm honest. Like you say all you can do is believe your baby is fine and enjoy your scans and appointments.
I will keep you all posted with my progress!! xx


----------



## workingttc

So exciting Gemma! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that she arrives today (or at least very very soon!) Keep us posted!


----------



## pfab

Gemma,
I'm hoping your baby girl is here!!! Just checkiing in for updates. :) 

I have a my first trimester scan tomorrow morning. I'll post a pic tomorrow!


----------



## workingttc

Hi girls! Shelby, how was your scan? Gemma, any baby yet? I hope so!


----------



## pfab

Hi girls!
My scan went well. All reports are good. Here's a pic of my little one! Any guesses as to what gender it may be???
I hope you're all doing well!!! Gemma, hopefully you've had the baby by now. Otherwise, you must be breaking some records by now!!!
:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







579516_10150877246911429_37589017_n.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## workingttc

Girl!!

So excited for you, Shelby! you need to change your status from "ttc"!


----------



## pfab

Thanks Joanna! Do you have any reason for guessing girl? Waiting to find out the sex is killing me!!!


----------



## workingttc

Nope :) Sorry...Just a gut feeling when I saw the pic!


----------



## pfab

That's what I thought too, but the majority of people guessing based on the skull theory think it's a boy. I won't know for another 4 weeks or so!!!! Patience isn't my strong suit. 

How are you and Eli? He is three months old!!! Awww! Is he smiling a lot? I love baby smiles!


----------



## gemgem77

Sorry girls I can't believe I didn't post to say I have had my baby girl! Had her the day after my due date- 6th Juneafter a 5hour labour and she weighed 8lb 2!
So happy and am totally in love!!!

How is everyone? xx


----------



## workingttc

Congratulations, Gemma!!!! What's her name? Can you post a pic? 5 hour labor - that's so short! You are very lucky!

Any news on the gender of your little babe Shelby?

Hope you're all well. We are going through some sleep issues at the moment, but otherwise all is great with the little man.
:hugs:


----------



## pfab

Congrats Gemma!!! So good to hear!!! 

Joanna, sorry you're having some sleep issues!!! The good news is that it won't last forever! :) 

My doctor told me this week that my gender ratio is 80/50 girl. :) That's an interesting ratio! :) I'm not painting anything pink yet, but I'm calling my baby Sofia at the moment. 

If it turns out to be a boy, hopefully, he'll never find out that he was once called Sofia. haha

My dh and I are too impatient, so we're going to pay for a 3d scan to confirm. :)

Erica, how are you???


----------



## pfab

:cloud9:It's a girl!!! :):cloud9:

My little Sofia. :)


----------



## workingttc

Congratulations!!! so exciting! I love the name! How are you feeling these days?


----------



## pfab

Joanna,
I feel great! Thanks for asking! I'm thinking this little Sofia is going to be a laid back baby and person! She has been totally chill so far. I feel so lucky to have such an easy pregnancy. Well, so far! 
:)


----------



## EMC0528

Hi guys! 

Congrats Gemma! 

Sophia is a beautiful name shelby. I'm so happy things are going great for you. My pregnancy was fairly easy too and it makes so much more enjoyable! 

Eliana is doing so well, can't believe she's 9 weeks old already! 

Joanna, is Eli getting big? I can't believe how time flies, 4 months or so now right?


----------



## pfab

Erica,
I can't believe Eliana is 6 weeks already! That's crazy! :) I bet she's absolutely precious! How is Dom handling his older brother status?

I have always wanted to use the name, Sofia, if I ever had a girl. So, now I can! I'm using the Spanish spelling which is with an "f" because I want her to be proud of her Hispanic heritage. I'm hoping my husband will speak to her in Spanish too so that she can grow up being fairly bilingual. 

I'm sending :hugs: and congrats to all of you for your little miracles!


----------



## EMC0528

Shelby, how are you? Getting excited about your sweet little girl? Thinking of you. Hope all is well:)


----------



## workingttc

So glad I checked this today! Erica, how are you? Any pics? Shelby, you're almost there!!! How are things?


----------



## pfab

Hi girls!
I'm sure nobody checks this anymore, but in case you do... I'm pregnant again with another girl. :) I can't believe how hard I tried for my first baby and this one just happened so easily. 
I hope all of you are doing well and enjoying your babies!
Shelby


----------



## workingttc

Hi Shelby! I was just checking this randomly and so happy I did! Congrats! When are you due? I actually just had another baby boy last month, on January 17th! My older boy is now almost 2! How is your pregnancy going?


----------

